# SomeGuy's LED & Other Grows. 2014-15 Season



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

*Please NO comment posts in this journal till I get some pictures up and give the OK. *


I am initiating my new journal. Since I changed things so much in the last six months really. Here is a break down of what I have going:

*Veg:* 
2x4x5 tent
1 box fan
1 62w led tube troffer
*on 24/7 no timers or real ventilation right now.*
-rapid rooters
-solo cup hempys
-100% perlite

*CMH Flower:*
3x3x6.5 tent
400w cmh lamp
carbon scrubber
cool tube
inline fan
box fan
-5gl square hempy buckets
-100% perlite

*LED Flower:*
4x4x6.5 tent
500w of led bars DIY vero 18
carbon scrubber
inline fan
box fan
-smart pot hempy
-perlite/hydroton


I will upload some pics maybe early next week of everything


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

*Strains:* Current clones
Blue dream
AK-47
Pre-98 Bubba Kush
Deep Psychosis
La Con
Cherry Pie
Mk Ultra
Dog
XXX og
9lb Hammer
Mojo's og
Fireballs

*Seedlings:*
Black Sour Bubble
Skunk #1
purple tai x purple kush
Jillange (i think)
one more I cant think of...

I popped one of each. They are still pretty young.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2014)

Here we go... Pretty foul pic of the cmh tent. I have to try and get un-lazy and put work lights in the tents. I have not flipped these yet but they are on 15/9. Probably be saturday as first day of 12/12 in the cmh tent.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2014)

Here is the veg tent:


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2014)

Finally, the LED tent. I am gonna let these veg another week or so maybe before flip.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok. That is the garden as she stands. Working on greening them up a little. Things were a bit out of hand for a while with transitioning etc...


*ALL GOOD to post in here now. Welcome to my new adventure.*


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2014)

Today is flip day for the CMH tent. yay!

Also... Seems things are greening up a little bit more these last few days. growth is fast and I am such a light feeder that I have needed to up the doses a bit more lately. I am looking forward to flipping the LED tent. Probably gonna happen pretty soon.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 25, 2014)

nice work bro. here for ride


----------



## Mo! (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice work man! So are those smart pot hempies? How they working out for you? Any issues with keeping water in the dish?


----------



## keysareme (Nov 29, 2014)

Just wanted to say, very, very, clean, very, very nice. I like the variety of light sources!, and awesome LED build bro!


----------



## Mainlinekush (Nov 29, 2014)

Props brother...... just need to say great fucking job!!!! great tents and plants
Subbed for sure


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2014)

Great set up @SomeGuy
I'm pulling up a chair.
Any idea where we are meeting
When doc comes down ?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice organization. Really like the mini-walls in post #3. Tidy vert set up, will be fun to watch these flower.


----------



## Soulkipper (Nov 30, 2014)

how long you veg for?
pics of final product?
day 1 flower next to harvested plant pics?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Great set up @SomeGuy
> I'm pulling up a chair.
> Any idea where we are meeting
> When doc comes down ?


I don't think I get to be a part of it. gotta work a lot the 11-13th. I think jig and doc are coming by my place at 10am on Sunday the 14th for a little smoke and go. 




Mo! said:


> Nice work man! So are those smart pot hempies? How they working out for you? Any issues with keeping water in the dish?


So far seems pretty good. I think I would actually start adding vermiculite or believe it or not... oil absorber granules.... they are a natural inert medium that holds way more water. This would make it better IMO w all the air available. 





Soulkipper said:


> how long you veg for?
> pics of final product?
> day 1 flower next to harvested plant pics?


I am not regimented or keep records really. You can look in any of my old journals and see what I have done before. I veg as long as it takes. For the most part I only put plants that are fairly mature to flower. so "usually" a month or more of veg time. Usually more like 2 months plus. 


This will be my second led grow with these bars but the first in a 4x4 space. the first grow with them was in a 2x4. I got a little more than .5gpw in the 2x4. I expect I can double it in the 4x4 and hit a gpw.

Hang around and you can see for yourself. below are some new updates in just a few.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

@BobBitchen ....thrips showed up. just before turkey day. very little. I knocked them back but probably go get some spinosad to finish them off with . Still in early flower everywhere.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

Update.

Veggers. All seem like they are doing well post bug war. I need some 1gl fabric pots to upsize all these into.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> @BobBitchen ....thrips showed up. just before turkey day. very little. I knocked them back but probably go get some spinosad to finish them off with . Still in early flower everywhere.


bummer... I sprayed everyday & cleaned up lower growth,
dumped all the clones, & cleaned the tents, no sign for a couple of days now...


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

Update.

CMH Cabinet is looking good. Flipped to true 12/12 a week ago but they kinda started flowering a bit after spending a few weeks before that on 15/9. I am happy with it so far.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

Update

LED tent is looking ok. coming back around after battling. greening up a bit. funnay but the pictures make them look lighter green than they are in real life... Still need some work but they look worse in the pics. I got some spinosad today and some cal mag+ However, still rocking along.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> bummer... I sprayed everyday & cleaned up lower growth,
> dumped all the clones, & cleaned the tents, no sign for a couple of days now...



Its ok. I will finish them off very soon.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 2, 2014)

Everythings lookin amazing SG!!! Been busy the past few weeks so im a little behind on here but just read through it. 

Can you not drop the LEDs closer to the plants or will the spread not be good enough. My lights are on average 6" above my plant tops give or take. 

Either way its lookin good!!! Gotta get on buildin some of those lights myself.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

These lights are much higher light output than the budboss panels. I can get within 10-12" from tops. But I've been waging bug war and have the lights raised. I think I won. Shot spinosad everywhere last night just to make sure. Death to all! Lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 2, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> These lights are much higher light output than the budboss panels. I can get within 10-12" from tops. But I've been waging bug war and have the lights raised. I think I won. Shot spinosad everywhere last night just to make sure. Death to all! Lol.


Yeah i figured youre throwin more power down range. That sucks about the pests!!! IDK what it is about where im at or my set up but i very very rarely have any problems with pests unless i get some contaminated dirt from hydro stores. 

They need to take a page from nurserys and seperate things by brand. that way the roots organic and fox farm wont spread their bugs to my promix/coco!!!! hahaha.

Good luck on the war and glad to hear youre on the home front!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

Its OK. I'm in Cali. Pests can just show up one day. Other places insect populations die out more due to freezing. I know I'm winning as of last night. Shit started to green up good. Shot the spinosad to finish the job. Will continue treating for the next few weeks to make extra sure... Lol!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Just a veg update. You can see the sickly Cherry pie clone on the far left in there. everything else is looking ok.. Its the most finicky plant I have now that I ditched the shark shock. Last plant of that is outdoors.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

@hyroot. You see the XXX og plants in the back Right. they are in the 2L containers. One FINALLY took off. LOL


----------



## hyroot (Dec 3, 2014)

geez looks like how shark shock grows in soil. That xxx is a pain in the ass.

cherry pie isn't finicky in my garden. Its doing great. Its slow at producing roots when clones though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

hyroot said:


> geez looks like how shark shock grows in soil. That xxx is a pain in the ass.
> 
> cherry pie isn't finicky in my garden. Its doing great. Its slow at producing roots when clones though.



I dropped the SS. Put my last two into one 5gl and put them outside. They are doing great.... LOL 

CP does well after it clones.. just touch and go cloning for me. Most of the time I have way better cloning average. look at everything else...


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Do you have an extra clone of CP? I was getting one ready for jig to give to doc but mine looks bad at this point.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2014)

I have an extra I'll give to Doc


----------



## hyroot (Dec 3, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I dropped the SS. Put my last two into one 5gl and put them outside. They are doing great.... LOL
> 
> CP does well after it clones.. just touch and go cloning for me. Most of the time I have way better cloning average. look at everything else...


the shark shock was vegged for 3 months. Never got taller than 10 inches. Its in flower now. Tiny plant. The cherry pie is pretty big. In veg ot grows similar to quantum. No topping or tying down necessary. Just a little super cropping and it turns into a big bush. Mine is about 11 days into flower. The pre 98 and Mk ultra are doing great also. The Mk is smaller. The pre 98 got pretty big..


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

The bubba is a pretty awesome plant IMO. If i only had to keep a few for some reason it would be bubba and blue dream.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I have an extra I'll give to Doc


Great! That will work wonderful. I was feeling bad about it. I Do have a bubba for him that looks like it will be ok.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

anyone heard of this:

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/harvest-preparation-curing/200881-bud-washing.html

interesting idea


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 3, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> anyone heard of this:
> 
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/harvest-preparation-curing/200881-bud-washing.html
> 
> interesting idea


Ive seen Jorge Cervantes clean buds with slight PM/other mold off on one of his youtube videos.

IT was an outdoor crop and he just mixed up a tub of water with some peroxide to a certain ratio/% and would lightly dip each one and kinda spin it around in the water. After a few branches he had this film on the top of the water so he suggests to toss the water and re-mix the solution when it starts gettin really visible on the surface. 

Then hang em to dry in front of a fan til excess waters off then dry normally but after doing that/having mold id keep good air movement. 

Ill look for the video


----------



## hyroot (Dec 3, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Do you have an extra clone of CP? I was getting one ready for jig to give to doc but mine looks bad at this point.


I'm doing doing clones tonight. Cuts have been sitting in cups of water. Some might have rooted already. I don't know.I'll check later. also got some jurple seeds that I'll be popping next month. Just sprouted some jaki seeds.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

The black sour bubble I sprouted looks dang good. I forgot I like to pop seeds. Once I sex the five I did I think I will do a few more.  maybe @Mohican can hook me up with some top hat genetics.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 3, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> The black sour bubble I sprouted looks dang good. I forgot I like to pop seeds. Once I sex the five I did I think I will do a few more.  maybe @Mohican can hook me up with some top hat genetics.


I have some seeds of my cross too if you want any. Mojos x 9 kings (9lb hammer x Fudo mayo). I got the 9 kings direct from Jinxproof. He made 9lb.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Sure! I need to get some stock going. I'd like to run new stuff all the time whether I keep it going or not.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Sounds like a great cross. The 9lb grows nice


----------



## hyroot (Dec 3, 2014)

actually I just started germing jurple too. I have more lights coming in a couple days so.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 5, 2014)

@hyroot. awesome. Did you purchase or testing fixtures? replacing others or adding to it? 


Here is the led tent. I have been "zapping" them with @Mohican red kessil for 30 minutes. So they get red about 15 minutes before lights out and it last till 15 min after lights out. It does seem they are setting buds a little bit quicker. It is not even a week into flower right now. The hempy smart pots are working good. I think I can get away from perlite and just go with an absorbing clay. This way my media is reusable. I used to do organic hempies... long time ago.. I think I am working towards using some of those strategies with the smart hempies. The growth really is pretty good and better than a normal bucket hempy. Things are greening up too now that I am winning the bug battle. You can see the no pest strip right next to the dog plant. LOL seems everything likes the dog. Its first infected and last healed.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 5, 2014)

I was looking back at my first grow... ahhh... good memories.. And dang.. it was a good one. That was back in winter 2008, so going into winter 2015 will be 7 years growing for me. My how it has flown by. Ive had little breaks from the growing here and there during that time but nothing prolonged. I look forward to all the strains I will grow in the future.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice all around as always SG!


----------



## Mo! (Dec 5, 2014)

I want to see how these smart hempies turn out. Do you find yourself watering these more than reg hempy?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks doc! I think I just needed to feel them out a little and listen. They are happy now that I'm paying attention.

Mo! So far they are awesome. All the stalks of new growth are hollow like I remember in dwc. The older stalks are like wood. Growth seems fast. Right now watering is same. I think it will be every other day as they progress. Deeper red pan would fix it or a medium that holds a bit more water. 

I'm exploring using oil absorbent. AKA DE clay that is medium and course. It can support absorption of nutrient and organic goodies. Its also reusable and inert... Plus maybe give more plant support than straight perlite. When dry the smart Hempy is rather light. Even w hydroton in the rez.


----------



## Mo! (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice. I didn't know if you would get any more evaporation with the cloth pots or not. I'm running my first coco hempy now. No issues with the ph in coco that I read others having, so far pretty good. Considering doing some airpots with coco next round just to try it out.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 7, 2014)

@SomeGuy - If you get a chance, could you please post some pics of the red kessil on the Kessil thread?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 8, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Finally, the LED tent. I am gonna let these veg another week or so maybe before flip.
> View attachment 3298462 View attachment 3298463 View attachment 3298465 View attachment 3298467


Wow. Impressive arrangement!

How are you liking the LEDs? I just got going with a couple and making the adjustments has been irritating. LOL IE: I've read that for LED it's best to keep the temp around 80-84 and from my experience with HID that's unhealthy, without lots of light and supplemental co2. So just curious...what are the vitals that you're trying to keep in your LED tent (temp/humidity)?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 8, 2014)

About a week flowering and they already are setting. I would say the red is working. 

My enviro is between 65 and 75 during the winter usually... sometimes lower... sometimes a little higher. Its allll good... LOL


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 8, 2014)

75? That's where I'm at. My growth seems a little slow...trying to figure out if maybe that's because my humidity is lowish (35%).


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine even drops lower than 65 sometimes. If you are in soil it will be slower regardless. Hempy is pretty fast growing as is but these smart hempies seem to be better. I can tell you I will be sticking with the smart hempy.  

Have you checked for pests? slows my growth way down when I have pests.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been really lucky so far...I haven't had any pest problems in my few grows. That's really lucky because I live in an area where spider mites are everywhere. But I guess I'm so stealth they don't even know...lol


----------



## Yekke (Dec 9, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> anyone heard of this:
> 
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/harvest-preparation-curing/200881-bud-washing.html
> 
> interesting idea


I haven't heard of that, read the post and I'm thinking "what the fuck do people write about?" 
Last time I swirled a branch of buds in ice water I kept the water and made some bomb-ass hash from all the trichomes that fell to the water.

Your grow looks good 
How high are you keeping those LEDs?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2014)

Vegg chamber. Did some work today and these were taken last night so its even different now.. but what they heck..LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2014)

Here are shots from the 400w CMH tent. Its at like 2.5 weeks flower. That Ak 47 is looking chunky already too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2014)

LED Tent. I added a few small yins to fill it in.. Like it will need it but I cant resist... more is more... LOL This is about a little more than 1wk flower. close up is of 9lb


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2014)

@Mohican 

Just red buddy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

Everything is looking Killer !!! @SomeGuy 
Damn ya got a lot goin on...lol
keep at it bro


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2014)

I know... holy cow... just kinda happened. I need the meds though. There are quite a few strains in there. Hopefully after this run I can find one or two to drop. I threw some of the extras outside under the "tent'. Think Im gonna have a pretty good February at this rate. Talked to the wife. Gonna take on some of @supchaka strategy this next time and chop/swap over all in one day. I would like to tighten my turn around on the spaces. 

I am still sad panda I cant make it on saturday. Im still looking for a way but its not there.. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2014)

Damn that red is bright! Thanks for the pic!

They are expecting a huge storm to hit in Sacramento on Thursday. If it devastates the area I will be staying down here and going to Doc's Pizza party.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2014)

I think I have a jillanje male. Fyi


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2014)

The Cherry Pie cloned well
Im taking one for Doc from ya @SomeGuy


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks bob. Have fun today. I will miss hanging out.  

Plants looks great. I agree with mo. Your a good grower. Here is a bud of one of the big la con moms you gave me. 

 

CMH gives off crazy lines in the pictures. This is the best I could do really.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Here is a plant I transplanted. I thought it was cool to looks at the solo cup shaped roots. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Here is the led tent. two weeks flower today I think. or maybe its tomorrow. Cant remember.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

I just want to say that I have been loving the garden setup I have going currently. I want to change the 3x3 tent over to led also but I got time. By then I may even be ready to have another 4x4 tent. LOL 

The smart hempies work good. I am fine tuning and will have it down pat soon. This weekend I will snap more pics. it will be 3weeks in the 4x4 and 4weeks in the 3x3 on saturday. yay! I think I am holding 13 strains right now I need to "weed" some out soon as I would like to stay at 12 for the most part.  Take care all!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2014)

Thought some of you would like this. I am working on a 2'x2' light design. It would be for a 3x3 tent. I am also reworking the bar design so I can do an upgrade in the future.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2014)

Light bar upgrades planned. always planning ahead.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 18, 2014)

amazing! put me down for 2 of those big panels! hahahaha


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2014)

That might be possible. Still in design phase


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 18, 2014)

Well shit keep me posted. Ive been wantin to make my own for a while but time and money are always an issue but if they were pre made itd be easier to save the money for a fixed cost haha. 

Keep up the good work too!


----------



## Mo! (Dec 18, 2014)

Have you seen the Makers LED heatsinks? I had a few of these that I picked up back when I first got back into growing as I was going to DIY my LED as well. LEDs were not what they are now - they've come a long way just in the past few years. That project got put on the back burner for a few years, and now after seeing what you've been doing, I'm knocking the dust off mine. 

Been going through the LED threads here for the past few hours now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 19, 2014)

Further progress on large panel design. I realized I could easily drive all the cobs at 50watts and it would be a 900w panel. so it could be about 540w up to 900w per large panel. Thats some juice. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 19, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Well shit keep me posted. Ive been wantin to make my own for a while but time and money are always an issue but if they were pre made itd be easier to save the money for a fixed cost haha.
> 
> Keep up the good work too!


you can hit me up here. [email protected]


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 19, 2014)

Mo! said:


> Have you seen the Makers LED heatsinks? I had a few of these that I picked up back when I first got back into growing as I was going to DIY my LED as well. LEDs were not what they are now - they've come a long way just in the past few years. That project got put on the back burner for a few years, and now after seeing what you've been doing, I'm knocking the dust off mine.
> 
> Been going through the LED threads here for the past few hours now.



I have seen those. You could build a nice light with their heat-sink bars. expensive though. You can find other materials for cheaper. READ A TON before you build.


----------



## Mo! (Dec 19, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I have seen those. You could build a nice light with their heat-sink bars. expensive though. You can find other materials for cheaper. READ A TON before you build.


Yeah. I had them from a few years back and they were a quarter of the price they are today. I have 6 2' and 6 12" that have been collecting dust now for a few years.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2014)

@SomeGuy - Where is the colorized solid render of your design? hehe

What do you think about spacing the cobs more evenly to distribute the heat better?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 19, 2014)

heat is fine. no problems with that. so is spread. even at 12" away. I wouldn't want to be closer than that anyway with that much power. The cobs are close because I am using two different spectrums of white in each pair. I plan on putting each color temperature set of cobs on switches. This way you can scale down how much light and what spectrum from start to finish. use the 5000k for veg and only a few to start. then add the 3000k and then the 2700k running it all full out till the end . Thats my idea anyway. LOL 

Im not sure I will color render this but the wire-frame helps with my build and to run photo-metric tests prior to final assembly. Plus if I do build a few for others its nice for them to see the work that gets put into it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 26, 2014)

Forgot to say...

Merry Christmas all! Myself and the kids are sick, wife is tired. Successful holiday...lol. 

Cmh tent will be at 5wks this weekend. The led tent will be at 4wks. 

I scored for Christmas. Got a cloner (not the same one on amazon but we will see if it works), a huge drying rack, and a bunch of tools. Pretty stoked.


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 26, 2014)

what a great wife you got man! give her a kiss for me


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2014)

glad to see you got your cloner , hope you & the family fell better soon

here is a cherry pie pic to cheer you up


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 26, 2014)

My wife is pretty awesome. I manage to get in the dog house from time to time still though... Lol. 

Thanks bob! That cheers me up. . Looks really good. Your doing good with it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 27, 2014)

@Mohican 
I have four males. Only got one female and that is the skunk #1. So here are the males:
Paki punch
Purple tai x purple kush
Black sour bubble
Jillanje

Do you want any/all of these? 

If mos doesn't does anyone else? All seem to be nice plants w great smells. The black sb almost looks frost on the stem and its purple...lol. I'm not in a position to mess w beeeding... Yet!


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> @Mohican
> I have four males. Only got one female and that is the skunk #1. So here are the males:
> Paki punch
> Purple tai x purple kush
> ...


you arent yet but you will be soon. if was you i would store some pollen in the bank...either that or have who ever takes them to set a little aside of all 4 just for ya!


----------



## Mo! (Dec 28, 2014)

Wish I was close to you guys. I'd make a trip to grab em for the pollen. I've been waiting for a male to pop up in one of my grows and haven't seen one yet.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 30, 2014)

Its snowing here. Crazy. Thought this was socal. Lol. Hope the outdoor lives.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2014)

@SomeGuy what's your elevation ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 31, 2014)

3000ft


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 31, 2014)

BTW! Reason for upping my game... 

I'm already just about out! Between us and the family I've been helping out (arthritis for them) we have already sailed through like 10zips. Lol. Unbelievable... Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 31, 2014)

@Mohican 
@hyroot

I have the four males that will be.hitting the trash later today if I don't hear back. I'm trying to fill my vegg space up and just don't have room to keep the males for very long. Lmk. 

Trying out my new cloner. Put 10 cuts in it last night. Fingers crossed


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 31, 2014)

mohican wants em'
and then id like some beans of y'alls offsprings


----------



## stock (Jan 5, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> heat is fine. no problems with that. so is spread. even at 12" away. I wouldn't want to be closer than that anyway with that much power. The cobs are close because I am using two different spectrums of white in each pair. I plan on putting each color temperature set of cobs on switches. This way you can scale down how much light and what spectrum from start to finish. use the 5000k for veg and only a few to start. then add the 3000k and then the 2700k running it all full out till the end . Thats my idea anyway. LOL
> 
> Im not sure I will color render this but the wire-frame helps with my build and to run photo-metric tests prior to final assembly. Plus if I do build a few for others its nice for them to see the work that gets put into it.


 Hi SG ,nice build you have here .I was wonder if you already start building bigger light ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 5, 2015)

I have not. Probably won't build another fixture till late spring. (Before Summer). The cmh in the second tent works fine for now. . Welcome along for the ride


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

Well... here we are at about 5weeks in the led tent. Figured ya all would like a proper update after the holiday. 

  
This is the Mojos Og
 

You can see the purple FB right up front and frosty. other FB pheno is behind it. THe back left is 9lb hammer. There is one top of ak-47 in there between them. the right hand side is a bd nug sticking up... Chaos... LOL


AK 47 single cola plant
 
Blue dream there center, dog off to the right front. Deep psychoses right back


lower right side there is MK ultra. The one to left is brought in from outdoors before the frost came and is a shark shock. will just finish it in here with these. no bugs on it.. was too cold...LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

and my new super funny grow calendar.. LOL


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 6, 2015)

beautiful work SG


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2015)

damn SG..awesome stuff man


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

So my wife bought my presents at @jigfresh hydro store he uses. Its called Green Mile. LOVE this shop. I probably wont go anywhere else from now on. On top of good pricing the owner scored me about a dozen plant cages.. However, these are exactly what I would want instead of regular cages. Individual plant scrog. They were FREE. had to do some fixing up and cutting down but I have 9 for sure to do my 4x4 tent with this next time. 9 of these at 16"x16"


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

I also wanted to mention that I am running more space with slightly less wattage than I was before expanding. Long term... once we have a home thats ours I would like to have 3 4x4 led tents flowering with 4 weeks between each. a type of perpetual if you will.  

I need to work on my portfolio for growing. I feel like corporate growing jobs are around the corner with legalization gaining steam. I can design rooms, lighting etc all in cad. I can see it going that way. The marketing person from Budlight is taking over marketing of mj in ILL. When regular business folk get involved on this level its starting to become serious business.


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 7, 2015)

Great looking purple colors! Looking awesome.

And I hear you on the corporate growing jobs! Fingers crossed for some nice jobs in our passion in the near future.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 7, 2015)

Interview went well! Do you want me to come up during the week or weekend?


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Interview went well! Do you want me to come up during the week or weekend?


congrats!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Interview went well! Do you want me to come up during the week or weekend?


Friday afternoon work for you? I can be home by 2 or so. Hang out for a bit.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

Perfect!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is some more perfect from the LED tent

Garden shot:
 

MK Ultra
 

FireBalls
 

Mojos og
 

9Lb Hammer
 

Dog
 

LED Tent is about 5.5wks


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

CMH Tent goodness

LA Con
 

Blue Dream
 

Pre-98 Bubba
 

It will come down in just a few weeks I think.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

Veggers and Clones

the veggers just had another haircut. I am getting used to the turface type medium but intend to mix it with perlite for future medium mix in these smart hempies.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Perfect!



Great @Mohican !! 
I have the four males ready. 
Do you want a 9lb hammer F to throw outside at your place? 

@Jigfesh You are welcome too if you can make it  


My daughter comes home from school at 3:15 Friday. I have the garage we can hang out in and some chiars etc.. in there. Just have to stay chill. Boy is running all over the place! He has grown so much its crazy. 5 more days and he is 15mo old!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

I would love to just chat. I will crash the car if I medicate! I hope Jigs can make it too! Let me know whether you would like me to bring anything. Dez wants to come up too. I need to see whether he is available Fri.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

thats cool. bring anything you want man. LOL I cant smoke anyone out anyway as Im out! Just barely. I have some oil I need to extract from my bags that is edible. but I sometimes need to slow down and try to drop my tolerance a bit here and there. LOL! 

BTW @fumble I made butter with leftovers from making Bubble. Its amazing how many compounds are still in the plant after hash making.


----------



## fumble (Jan 8, 2015)

Thats cool SG...I could kick myself for all the leftover trim after dry icing it i through away!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks! @Mohican I am processing edibles and cream base and more! It is much appreciated. I have some special goods in mind for you from my garden. 

I can't wait to see what you might do w the scrog screen!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

I am still rolling ideas around in my head


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey SG,

I saw those rack-on-feet numbers in the 600 thread, but, as is
typical for the thread, by the time that I finally made it to the end
of the thread to post a comment, I had forgotten to mention them. :0)

That is a fantastic idea for clothpots. 

Take care,

JD

P.S. I was poking about, wonder how the fuck was I not subbed here,
and then I saw that first post again. LOL. That'll theach ya to warn 
people not to post when they first pop up. I hardly get past my threads
list these days and got lost!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome your here now JD!  Yea... smart hempies. They seem to be working. I'm using 5 to 1 perlite to clay (turface) mix next round. The clay can house organics better than just perlite. I have been using organic/chem fert combinations in brewed teas with beneficial this time around. I am learning what works.. LOL!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey SG.
Seems like you got good experience with the led's, hope you will look at this and let me know if you think it is okay..
432w Spider COB LED
I have a m8 wanting to buy 10 of these to use for flowering. Wanted my aproval but i know shit about led's and searching i found a few test growers but so new they are still in veg..
Thanks


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

I forgot to post an update. It was six weeks on Saturday for the LED tent.

Garden Shot:
 

Fireballs
 
 


9lb hammer
 

MK Ultra
 

Pre98 Bubba Kush
 


I have the CMH 3x3 tent getting chopped Fri/Sat. Gonna turn it all over quick this time. Got smart hempies ready to go for it too! I am so ready.. LOL 

IN the CMH tent is:
2x LA con
1x pre98 bubba
1x blue dream
1x ak47
1x deep psychosis

Ill try to remember harvest pictures of it. The CMH makes taking regular picures difficult. LED pictures are so easy.. LOL.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

Fireball and Hammer looks so awesome! Damn thats frosty..


----------



## Mo! (Jan 13, 2015)

Those look great! I really need to get on that LED build.


----------



## Mo! (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you doing a single LED for veg in that tent, or did you end up building that one to go all the way through flower as well?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

The LED tent is for vegging a few weeks and then through flower. I use two bars for veg. three in flower. Its versatile. I will eventually build another LED fixture for flowering a 3x3 and probably some veg lights too. Just takes time and $$$ LOL


----------



## Mo! (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice! What would you suggest at this point in time for both the flower and veg bars up in 3x3 tents?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2015)

damn fine work SG


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

Well.. I have a drawing for a 540w panel fixture with Vero 18. I think its in this thread. The fixture is 2'x2' and I was thinking 3x3 tent. However.. it is a bit much on the wattage IMO. 400w would be fine for a 3x3. so I was driving the cobs at 30w for a 540w fixture.. They could be driven at 20 or 50 as well... 
over 40w psqft is not doing much for you.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

yes... driven at 20w each piece would be 360w. so That is right at 40w psqft if you did this cob layout at 20w each piece.


----------



## Mo! (Jan 13, 2015)

Hope you don't mind if I steal your design.  I'm still researching some drivers, but had decided to do the Vero 18s for my build.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

Steal as you like. It would be hard for you to copy me 100% based on these anyway.. I have plans for a cool case etc.. muahhahhahahah.. LOL sorry.... thats my stoned mad scientist laugh. 

Some friend of mine dropped a bunch of weed on me. RSO caps all around.. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Hey SG.
> Seems like you got good experience with the led's, hope you will look at this and let me know if you think it is okay..
> 432w Spider COB LED
> I have a m8 wanting to buy 10 of these to use for flowering. Wanted my aproval but i know shit about led's and searching i found a few test growers but so new they are still in veg..
> Thanks



Didnt see this before but I responded in the 600 anyway. I would wait or invest in apache tech/ a51. I think manufactured cob fixtures are coming soon. Hell if i am designing lights someone with a company is for sure right.. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

Probably not after seeing you show us how to make LEDs ourselves or have you do it!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

LOL! I owe you one MO. If you need help with trimming and processing this season LMK and I will come out for a day and send the wife and kids to Dland. I am a pretty awesome trim machine.. LOL 

Its true I can build lights. But we are talking for like one or two people at a time maybe. Plus they arent really "cheap".. LOL My led bar fixture design would be like 450-500 per bar. The big panel fixture design would be around 1400. Its alot of this and that on top of the basic parts and a ton of time to build them right. Although this is cheaper than current top end panels for what you are getting it still is a helluva lot more $$ than a cheap chinese led panel. 

My only real argument is look at what they can do... I show it in my own garden. Im not a hack or fake. I just want people to see what is possible. I encourage people to DIY if they are able. Its the best to gain independence and freedom in the mind.  self learning is a large part of setting yourself free IMO.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2015)

OK dude....how many watts in that tent all together?

LOL, those ladies do *not* appear to be wanting, at all.

:0)

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

Javadog said:


> OK dude....how many watts in that tent all together?
> 
> LOL, those ladies do *not* appear to be wanting, at all.
> 
> ...



I am running 500w of led in the 4x4 tent. Thats it. a kessil 150 red runs for 30minutes a day....so there is that. 
I am redesigning the bars so I it will go up to about 600w in the 4x4. That should give me 1k results I imagine. 

I am also running a 3x3 tent with a 400w cmh vertically. 

So two flower tents and running less than 1000w for both. Veg is less than 80w for veg and clone. Add fans n junk for it all and I have maybe 1400w total in the grow total I would think.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2015)

I must do this. Cali makes me.

:0)

JD

P.S. This will have to come after some dough is piled up tho.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

It is worth the initial cost JD. I plan on replacing the cmh with around 300 or so watts of led eventually too. I would love to be right about a 1000w with two lights and minimal cooling. I think I can even run one cooling fan for both tents when I change over. That would free up my second fan/filter setup to just scrub air in the shed.


----------



## Mo! (Jan 14, 2015)

What's your thoughts on individual heat sinks vs the big blocks? Just curious. I know I ran across some like the SynJets which have some that are geared specifically around the Vero series COBs and even have the fans designed to sit on top of the heat sink.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

Well... When I rebuild to a more finished product I will be using big heatsinks and minimal fans. Much better design wise and safety wise IMO.


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 14, 2015)

The Fireballs though...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks SG! I grow small now so I can enjoy the trimming.


Happy clones:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

Not me.. LOL I have harvest starting tomorrow afternoon on the CMH tent. 9weeks. then in a few weeks more the led tent. I am trying to swap each over completely in one day. Harvest, trim, and flip over to new round. we will see how I do. LOL!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't over do it!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

Chaka said its super nice to have it all over and done with. Wife agrees its better than dragging it all out every evening for a week or more at a time.. I put one day in and I am back on regular schedule with it all.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

My back and eyes can't handle a marathon trim night any more. I sit in front of the TV, turn on the spot lights and enjoy a nice glass of SKY and Clamato.

You young guys will get it soon enough. It is like the difference between chugging beer at a deafening Rock concert and sipping good single malt at a Jazz club.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

Shit.. I am already thinking of building my own small table top trimmer. I got problems myself man. I am slow style. I find it hard to trim and do other shit though as everything sticks to me. no putting down the glass of wine for me. Oh.. and I overdid it so much when I was younger that no more hard liquer for me at all... 

I gotta work the the trimmer for the next rounds really. My hands and back will thank me.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

Something along these lines but with a trim catch etc..

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=237108


----------



## Mo! (Jan 15, 2015)

I've been curious to see how well those work.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

Parts hunting for the trimmer! 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Suncourt-Two-Speed-Professional-10-in-In-Line-Duct-Fan-DB310P/202811201

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Weber-Plated-Steel-Charcoal-Grate-for-Smokey-Joe-Silver-and-Gold-Grills-7439/100657895?quantity=1

Frame:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Crown-Bolt-1-in-x-96-in-Aluminum-Square-Tube-with-1-20-in-Thick-56920/100337876


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

This is probably worth the $$ as it would save on time for sure. LOL 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331277957736?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Use a sewing machine foot controller for the speed controller. Be like @stardustsailor and shop the scrap yards for what you need 

Make sure you make it (genius) toddler proof!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2015)

That eBay unit show how costs can be controlled.

I cannot imagine trying to manufacture something for large scale sales...
...the cost per unit has to be squeezed sooooo hard.

Good luck with the DIY. I prefer that route when possible.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

@SomeGuy - what were the clippings in the tiny water bottle?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2015)

9lb hammer


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2015)

From hyroot


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

Female?

Regarding Purple TA x Purple Kush - what is Purple TA?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2015)

9lb female

Purple tai x purple kush.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2015)

I just took down 3.5 plants from the cmh tent in 3.5hrs. . Cut, trimmed, and racked. There will be a bit more fine trimming once dry. 

I have 2.5 left to go tonight. Then tomorrow morning I will flip over the tent and get things vegging in there. 

I'll have to take some shots. Bigger colas than I had thought once cut.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2015)

Harvesting tonight from 400w cmh
(I'll snap pics while finishing, I'm on a break)
1 deep psychosis
1 blue dream
1 ak 47
1 pre98 bubba
2 LA con


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2015)

I think that I might lack the focus to trim at that rate. :0)

That is a wonderful line-up to be harvesting.

Just toked some Sour Kosher. Yup...it is stronger than my other buds. :0)

JD


----------



## fumble (Jan 17, 2015)

Can't wait for the pics. That's a lot of work for one night SG


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

Just smoked some of the Cherry Pie I got from ya...
damn thats good 
tnx again bro


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 18, 2015)

Got all done yesterday. Hsvested Friday night. And flipped over the tent and fed everything etc... Plus took daughter to soft ball tryouts. 

Today we are at Disneyland! First day of our annual pass. My 15mo old bubba went on the train then jungle cruise as his first ride! 

Daughter and I have fast passes for Indiana Jones. Not.staying crazy long today. Its nutz here...lol. Plus we will be.coming all year. 

@Mohican. Probably my see you from time to time! I'll call u when we are leaving today. Maybe 6pm ish.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice Trellises....I can see how those are going to work out.

Hoping that you are all having a great weekend,

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

Here is what I was doing today:





LA Con x BELL

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice mo. Didn't call as the bubba looks was not ready to stop anywhere. Tuckered the little guy out yesterday.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is the CMH tent all flipped over with smart hempies this time. 6 plants again, each on a trellis. I cant even remember what all I put in there. Its all stuff that gets taller for the most part I think. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is the LED Flower Tent. I think I took these at 7wks (just this weekend). I figure another 1.5 to 2 weeks on these.


FB purple


FB regular
 
9lb Hammer
 

Mojos og
 

Blue Dream
 

Dog
 

Shark Shock. Was outdoor to start. Been inside two weeks. will finish inside.
 
MK Ultra
 

LED Garden Shot.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2015)

Ima have too go search for a multipurpose word,for these bud pics..
A whole new language..


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks man!  The smart hempies work really well. I think that, the lighting, and feeding a mostly organic tea is helping me out a ton with the photogenic plants.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 20, 2015)

yea that fireball purple is very frosty, shark shock has some big trichomes eh. they all look good!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

MOJOS looks OK. The JOG and SOG both had better frost. The smoke report will tell us a bunch too.

The Fireballs looks amazing!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2015)

Such crust! Rime! Wow!


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Pro stuff SG. 

My tent looks like a miniature version of your CMH tent right now haha

What are your thoughts on those trellises? Should I get some set up on my mini Air-Hempies?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2015)

Someone was sitting smart cloth hempys in cut-short buckets...
...and then someone suggested putting a smart sack of super
soil with a plant in it into a hempy bucket with plain perlite.

So many good ideas. :0)

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2015)

Chopped the last LA Con.

LA Con #4 chopped:




Trimmed:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cityworker415 (Jan 22, 2015)

That shark shock is gonna hurt.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 22, 2015)

Jad3 said:


> Pro stuff SG.
> 
> My tent looks like a miniature version of your CMH tent right now haha
> 
> What are your thoughts on those trellises? Should I get some set up on my mini Air-Hempies?


It can only work to increase your yield by using the trellis in a vert. 

I got mine at the 99cent store. 




Javadog said:


> Someone was sitting smart cloth hempys in cut-short buckets...
> ...and then someone suggested putting a smart sack of super
> soil with a plant in it into a hempy bucket with plain perlite.
> 
> ...


Yeah man! I love these smart hempy pots. when done recycle medium and wash tray insert and drip saucer. Put pots in washer machine and good as new for the next round. Cheaper than 5gl buckets too. 




cityworker415 said:


> That shark shock is gonna hurt.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks! It does look good. Really leafy but thats because it started outside. Its the last time for that one. Not really a keeper unfortunately.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 24, 2015)

Have your animal cookies rooted yet? Mine haven't and neither has the cherry pie cuts. They're still green and lush. The pre 98's did root 3 and 5 days ago.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2015)

I think its close. I'll be checking the cloner tonight as I know I have a few to transplant.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

8 weeks in the LED tent. 

Whole tent shots


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

Bud shots from the tent

Shark shock
 

Pre98 Bubba Kush
 
 

FireBalls woah!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

more bud shots

Deep Psychosis
 


Dog
 

9lb hammer
 

Mk Ultra


----------



## Mo! (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking good!

Do you think it's worth adding anything other than 730nm's to a COB fixture? I found a few extras laying around (410/430/450 blues and some 620/660 reds). I wouldn't imagine it would really be worth it, but thought I'd get your opinion on it. Oh and this is with Vero 18 3k's.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

Mo! said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Do you think it's worth adding anything other than 730nm's to a COB fixture? I found a few extras laying around (410/430/450 blues and some 620/660 reds). I wouldn't imagine it would really be worth it, but thought I'd get your opinion on it. Oh and this is with Vero 18 3k's.



it couldnt hurt to see. The reds added a bit more at the end of flower may help them finish nice. 

Blues help with resin production. but the 3000k vero does fine on its own I think.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/pdq/cam/cannabis/healthprofessional/page4


----------



## uzerneims (Jan 26, 2015)

That 9lb hammer...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2015)

You can see every brown leaf edge...all two of them....wow...that is an excellent crop Bro!


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2015)

I am drooling over here.  beautiful SG


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tasty pics!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 27, 2015)

looks awesome. Everything is colorful and frostier than mine lol. I can't wait to get some fireballs and cobs. Oh one of the animal cookies rooted. A big ole fat fuzzy root out the bottom of the rapid rooter. Just waiting for one of the cherry pies to root.


----------



## Djengo (Jan 27, 2015)

the best bud pictures iv seen on this forum, it is amazing to see how different each strain looks even when grown under the same controlled environment. i wish i could smell each of them!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2015)

@uzerneims @Javadog @fumble @Jad3 @Mo! @Djengo

Thank you all for the kudos!  New grow spaces, lights, etc.. seem to be working well. Wife approved me doing a rebuild on the bars. Make them better.  

Then veg lights.. 

Then a fixture for the 3x3 tent





hyroot said:


> looks awesome. Everything is colorful and frostier than mine lol. I can't wait to get some fireballs and cobs. Oh one of the animal cookies rooted. A big ole fat fuzzy root out the bottom of the rapid rooter. Just waiting for one of the cherry pies to root.


thanks man! CP can take a while. the FB purple clone that was a nug is STILL in the cloner.. LOL! I gotta take a pic for @BobBitchen The reg FB one rooted really well! crazy nug with roots. Its way more fun to clone in the cloner seeing the roots and all. LOL

My animal cookies is rooted. All the quantum kush is rooted. well.. everything but the purple fireball nug. It has seen two round of other plants root already too. STill in good shape too.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2015)

That crazy frost makes me think of this old dude...





for some odd reason.

It is like you are just piling it on.

:0)

Old? Like the wind <dear sirs>! :0)


----------



## hyroot (Jan 27, 2015)

Javadog said:


> That crazy frost makes me think of this old dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2015)

Harvest is going down on Friday. Should be all flipped over and vegging next round Saturday some time. I am excited about the next round. 9 smart hempies with individual 16"x16" screens. Scrog in the 4x4 should prove good.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 30, 2015)

Led harvest is done. Just gotta wash and flip everything over. (Up pot etc...).

I'm not breaking any yield numbers but next time w scrog.it will improve I'm sure. 

I'm so smelly. Have to go shower before I go to the store.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh yeah, I have been called out for stinking and it was
harvest that did it. 

Congrats on completing the cycle!

JD


----------



## fumble (Jan 31, 2015)

awesome SG  looking forward to your next round


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

fumble said:


> awesome SG  looking forward to your next round



Thanks @fumble ! I went to @Mohican and got to try some of your stuff. Before going I had two of my caramels. I was doing good by the time i was at mo's and ate some popcorn but not too much. On the way home I ate the rest of the popcorn ball, and a sucker. I think the popcorn ball was the strongest. Wife ate the cookie and a candy but it wasnt enough to launch her. WE loved the butterscotch. I think that was her favorite. 

I eat Cannabis extracts regularly so my dosage is very high. Wife just has outta this world tolerance.. LOL! 

I have never tried so many different edibles. good job. I just make cannamels and caps. sometimes cookies or brownies but rarely. Here is before we laid waste to the rest of it all.. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Here is the new LED round. Today is pretty much Day 1 of veg.

I will cut the larger plants back to even them out as they veg over the next several weeks. I already threw a cut each of the C99 and FB1 I got from @Mohican saturday into the cloner too. Obviously I havent added the screens to the smaller plants yet but I will.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

OH! I wanted to mention the leaf damage is pretty much from highly concentrated sponosad treatment. I forgot to rinse after a heavy treatment. I have seen zero pests since. I am still doing light dosage sprays on everything.


----------



## Mo! (Feb 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Here is the new LED round. Today is pretty much Day 1 of veg.
> 
> I will cut the larger plants back to even them out as they veg over the next several weeks. I already threw a cut each of the C99 and FB1 I got from @Mohican saturday into the cloner too. Obviously I havent added the screens to the smaller plants yet but I will.
> 
> View attachment 3343860


I really like those screens. Going to have to keep an eye out for those up here.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 2, 2015)

got me curious about running some LED's in the future...


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Mo! said:


> I really like those screens. Going to have to keep an eye out for those up here.


I know! I really like them. I got them free! still cant believe it. LOL



mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> got me curious about running some LED's in the future...


They do really well. I am gonna make some changes to the fixtures this summer but they are killing it thus far.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2015)

Clean work SG, you do it right ! I'm glad you hooked up with Mo so quick.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2015)

Immaculate. My eyes work better looking at your shots....sharp!

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Strain list updates:

1 Animal cookies
2 Fireballs purple
3 Cinderella 99
4 xxx og
5 skunk #1
6 quantum kush
7 9lb hammer
8 pre98 bubba
9 cherry pie
10 AK47
11 Blue Dream
12. mk ultra
13. LA Con
14. Dog
15. Mojo's og

I think thats it right now. I will be adding the ghost train haze when @Mohican gets a cut from the clone he has


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks @fumble ! I went to @Mohican and got to try some of your stuff. Before going I had two of my caramels. I was doing good by the time i was at mo's and ate some popcorn but not too much. On the way home I ate the rest of the popcorn ball, and a sucker. I think the popcorn ball was the strongest. Wife ate the cookie and a candy but it wasnt enough to launch her. WE loved the butterscotch. I think that was her favorite.
> 
> I eat Cannabis extracts regularly so my dosage is very high. Wife just has outta this world tolerance.. LOL!
> 
> ...


Haha!! Awesome  glad you like them. It looks like a couple of salted caramels and a mocha taffy. The cookie with the FF is not medicated  I love to cook and bake and experiment with baked baking lol. I have tons of recipes if you want


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Here is the new LED round. Today is pretty much Day 1 of veg.
> 
> I will cut the larger plants back to even them out as they veg over the next several weeks. I already threw a cut each of the C99 and FB1 I got from @Mohican saturday into the cloner too. Obviously I havent added the screens to the smaller plants yet but I will.
> 
> View attachment 3343860


I love these screens! Where did you say you got them? Your new lineup sounds delish


----------



## uzerneims (Feb 3, 2015)

What about getting clones to Europe?


Imagine there would be like Clone Shipping container with 1W led, and those water-gel bals for supporting roots, some plastic wrapper, with some small holes to breathe, to ship clone on every place on earth


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great business idea right there =P Get to it! I wanna order some nice clones!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

U guys are crazy. I wouldn't mail anything to anyone or vice versa. Risk is not worth "elite" strains IMO. Lots of great cuts left to be found by popping some seeds.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

Also...

Hospitals suck. Dad called about an hour after I got to work "not feeling right in he head". Right now we are at the hospital and he is currently having an MRI. Trying to rule out another stroke. 

I need to work on myself more... I don't want to go down this same road... I think I'm starting to realize that I will probably lose one or.possibly both of my parents in the next 10 years... Maybe less maybe more but its coming eventually. 

I want to live and be healthy for a long time so I can see my son grow up and have a family. More work to self is of a high priority to me lately. 

Oh. And thank again to god and earth for cannabis. Lol


----------



## Dloomis514 (Feb 3, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Also...
> 
> Hospitals suck. Dad called about an hour after I got to work "not feeling right in he head". Right now we are at the hospital and he is currently having an MRI. Trying to rule out another stroke.
> 
> ...


Wishing your folks all the best health and you on your journey to get healthier also!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

@fumble 

We ate the caramel w nuts that was pretty goey and yummy.

A dark orange

A butterscotch something

I gave a candy to @Dezracer too but not sure what it was. All yummy I know. 

I will let her know on the cookie. Lol


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2015)

fumble said:


> Haha!! Awesome  glad you like them. It looks like a couple of salted caramels and a mocha taffy. The cookie with the FF is not medicated  I love to cook and bake and experiment with baked baking lol. I have tons of recipes if you want


Hey fumble i remember you from the badkittysmiles thread. Awesome. If its not too much to ask for please do share some recipes.
I still do caps bks style. Have you got any modifications or tips? I smoke alot and have a high tolerance so i love the kick and long lasting effect you can get from mixing with light and heavy oil's.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 3, 2015)

that is an awesome strain lineup! would love to work with some of those, fantastic!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear of the troubles bro.

The Hospital is no freakin Comfort Inn either. 

I hope that it works out great.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

No new stroke. I'm suspicious its another transient ischaemic attack. Not much we can do anyway they say. Just do best to minimize risk factors. 

I appreciate all the luv here. . 

BTW. Purple fb is dry. I'm vaping a bag right now to test it out. Lol. Taste awesome w no cure. Gonna be stellar head stash.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2015)

Are you going to the cup?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2015)

"Taste awesome w no cure"

Pretty much a critical requirement for me. LMAO.

Enjoy, and Hoo hoo! on the good news.

JD


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Mo, paste a cup link, if you could please?

Small chance of my busting out, but who knows?!? 

JD


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2015)

@Javadog - are you going to the cup?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2015)

http://www.cannabiscup.com/southern-california


----------



## fumble (Feb 4, 2015)

Hope your dad is doing alright SG  I worry more about my parents every day. Mom will be 74 on the 10th...she can outsmoke me.

Do you know if your dad is on a good diet for stroke? If not, I can give you info on what he should be eating



SomeGuy said:


> @fumble
> 
> We ate the caramel w nuts that was pretty goey and yummy.
> 
> ...


lol...I forgot about the nut caramels. I honestly don't remember what there was in the bags. Just glad people are liking what I make 




HydroGp said:


> Hey fumble i remember you from the badkittysmiles thread. Awesome. If its not too much to ask for please do share some recipes.
> I still do caps bks style. Have you got any modifications or tips? I smoke alot and have a high tolerance so i love the kick and long lasting effect you can get from mixing with light and heavy oil's.


High HydroGp...love that Bad Kat  I have come across a lot of different methods of making medicated things and hers is always the best, hands down. I need to get back to making the caps like she does. I make the hash oil for production, so it isn't nearly as strong as she makes it...but still pretty strong ;p 

I have super high tolerance for smoking myself, but edibles are quite different for me. Ima lightweight lol I haven't experimented with mixing oils though. I will get some recipes for you when I am not quite so high and tired. Just finished a couple joints and heading to bed soon lol


----------



## cityworker415 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice mk SG!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 4, 2015)

Sending good vibes to you and your family.

And you're so right about cannabis. Thank you universe for it! haha. It is a wonderful thing to be able to nurture and care for something that gives us so much peace and well-being.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow...this weekend....no, it doesn't look like I will make the Cup.

One of these days I am going to open up what I do....just not yet.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks all! No cup for me as its a long work weekend. 

I still may host another get together this year though.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh man! It is the perfect place for us all to meet and talk story!

I am so bummed now


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2015)

sorry mo. Work pays the bills though... LOL


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2015)

Me too Mo. I hate being in debt, but it keeps me moving. :0)

I will make one of the gatherings. I gotta.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

Babies in soil:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks good MO! The high dose of spinosad I did on everything killed all the bugs. I am doing lower dosage sprays every week now. CMH tent will flip this weekend I think and the LED has several weeks to veg before flip. 

BTW! I saw you plan to grow a monster. see... your gonna need trim help this year anyway man!  LOL I am gonna get a table top trimmer for next round I think.  

We are working on a day to come down to dland soon I hope. Works been busy.


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2015)

got a question for you...my temps are upper 60s to low 70s, but the humidity is like 50 to 64%. Even with the tent open. right now it is open and the temp is 73.9 with humidity at 61%. Haven't watered since day before yesterday. How to lower humidity?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

more air movement. Crank fans up. all of em. If that doesn't work go get a big bag of damp rid. get two 1gl buckets. drill holes (small ones) in the bottom of one bucket. fill that one up with damprid and put in inside the other bucket. The moisture will collect in the bottom bucket.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

tested the 9lb hammer. Great taste also with no cure. yay.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

What is the humidity outside?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey SG - you forgot the Kessil too


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> more air movement. Crank fans up. all of em. If that doesn't work go get a big bag of damp rid. get two 1gl buckets. drill holes (small ones) in the bottom of one bucket. fill that one up with damprid and put in inside the other bucket. The moisture will collect in the bottom bucket.


Right on...thanks. i have lots of air movement but guess i need more. And i will get some damp rid. I am looking for 40%h or so? Still dont have the hang of indoor lol


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What is the humidity outside?


Cloudy and supposed to rain...that affects inside? Doh! If it affects candy making it makes sense it would affect the girls


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hey SG - you forgot the Kessil too


Dangit man! I knew when I walked in I should have put the bags in the car and the light and THEN come back and hang out. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> Right on...thanks. i have lots of air movement but guess i need more. And i will get some damp rid. I am looking for 40%h or so? Still dont have the hang of indoor lol



50% should be fine. Even having some bigger spikes indoors can be ok. Just make sure you are not getting condensation in the grow area. Lots of air moving through the canopy mitigates it quite a bit. Box fans are bad ass. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

cool dry days for candy.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

Bad news - Purple Thai X Purple Kush male is a shemale:



Bummed,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

Crazy.. well shit happens. Showed balls first so wth eh?  compost that "Pat". (snl reference)


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2015)

lol @ Pat!!! too funny SG  

I haven't noticed any condensation, so that's good. I have a box fan I need to clean then I can put it in there. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> lol @ Pat!!! too funny SG
> 
> I haven't noticed any condensation, so that's good. I have a box fan I need to clean then I can put it in there. Thanks for the help guys.



No problem.  

damp cold usually brings on PM and molds so as long as you are no more than 60% humidity and staying above 60dg you should be ok I would think. However air circulation helps a ton too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> got a question for you...my temps are upper 60s to low 70s, but the humidity is like 50 to 64%. Even with the tent open. right now it is open and the temp is 73.9 with humidity at 61%. Haven't watered since day before yesterday. How to lower humidity?


If you can wait it out a few days the pineapple express will have passed thru the state and your rh will drop back down to 15-20. It's 50% here in the bay but feels like a Georgia afternoon.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> If you can wait it out a few days the pineapple express will have passed thru the state and your rh will drop back down to 15-20. It's 50% here in the bay but feels like a Georgia afternoon.



I like Georgia. Atlanta was like culture shock for me. Muggy as all hell though. The whole south really..LOL I need to take my wife up North to hang out in Norcal for a weekend sometime. I love it up north. Jobs down here though.  Nice weather here in the socal though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

Feb grow calendar page. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

All the screens are in the led tent. The bigger ones will get trimmed a bit soon to let the others catch up a bit.


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks awesome SG...can't wait to see those screens fill in. Can you get into the back of the tent? How do you get to the girls in the back?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2015)

"When it's time for androgyny, that's Pat!" :0)

The damp-rid bucket was brilliant.

Moving air will help prevent molds, even if it will not reduce RH.

(deja vu....did I for get to hit return?)

JD


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 6, 2015)

fumble said:


> Looks awesome SG...can't wait to see those screens fill in. Can you get into the back of the tent? How do you get to the girls in the back?


i think each pot has its own screen.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

fumble said:


> Looks awesome SG...can't wait to see those screens fill in. Can you get into the back of the tent? How do you get to the girls in the back?



Tent has windows and each plant has an individual screen. They would all come out of the tent pretty easy to be worked on.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> i think each pot has its own screen.



 yup best solution for scrog like this I think.


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Tent has windows and each plant has an individual screen. They would all come out of the tent pretty easy to be worked on.


mmk...ic ic


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

I love your lab!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

I want to warn ALL of you that frequent my Journal. If someone tries to get you to try Thrive do NOT do it. Thrive is a supplement company that uses a shake, patch and pills. They have outrageous claims that are not true. My wife and I have both recently been hit up and I can tell you that people promoting this have no idea what is in it. 

Here are the two most troublesome ingredients because they appear in substantial doses:

Synephrine. Basically speed. It can cause heart palpitations and make other wise healthy folks have heart attacks. Imagine if you are high risk!

Sucralose. is a chemical that is like sugar.. except way way worse. It will actually prevent you from losing weight and it will kill the micro flora in your stomach. 

Women could experience "other" problems while taking this chemical cocktail. BTW did I mention the above chems are NOT regulated by the FDA. 


Consider yourself Warned. Thrive can hurt you.. Badly.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the warning SG.


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2015)

Ditto that Javadog...thanks SG. it would kill me for sure. My heart palpitates enough


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks all. I just didn't want anyone to think "what harm could it do to try it" .  


I am pretty sure I am gonna flip the veritcal tent really soon. I believe I have to feed tonight so the LED tent will get haircuts too. Hopefully everything currently in the cloner roots soon and then I will have clones of all before going to flower. Lots of work this growing... LOL


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey! Get back to work! :0)

Toking some Cotton Candy. 

I need to let this one go waaay longer. It is a tad mild.

Have fun.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

I shouldn't admit this... Sometimes work is hella boring.. LOL This is because I have been doing what I do long enough that it is beyond easy for me. I have to create new challenges now they do not just present themselves any longer.. There is good and bad to this just like everything. Currently I enjoy the state of things. 

My wife is pushing me to start a canna business. I found out I even have a tentative offer for financial backing. Im just not really ready though to make that leap yet...


----------



## Dloomis514 (Feb 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I shouldn't admit this... Sometimes work is hella boring.. LOL This is because I have been doing what I do long enough that it is beyond easy for me. I have to create new challenges now they do not just present themselves any longer.. There is good and bad to this just like everything. Currently I enjoy the state of things.
> 
> My wife is pushing me to start a canna business. I found out I even have a tentative offer for financial backing. Im just not really ready though to make that leap yet...


Do a kick starter!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2015)

I would love to do such a thing. 

The mushroom extracts business is another possibility for me.

Helping people and making a living on my own == sweet baby jesus! LOL

JD


----------



## fumble (Feb 8, 2015)

you have a very cool wife SG


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 9, 2015)

fumble said:


> you have a very cool wife SG


Yes I do. 

She is my soul mate.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 9, 2015)

First day of flower today in the cmh tent. 9 weeks left. Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

I met a money guy at the cup who is working with some billionaires and they are looking for investments.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I met a money guy at the cup who is working with some billionaires and they are looking for investments.


dont give em' a penny!!!!
let them invest in you


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2015)

Well... I realized I am way behind on updates of picture type. Ill have to snap some to post on Monday. 

ALL The bud harvested is pretty awesome... LOL I Should try and remember to take pics of some finished nugs.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 12, 2015)

I am terrible about that....so many "harvest shots" are upside-down
photos of hanging buds. :0)


----------



## cityworker415 (Feb 12, 2015)

I fell you guys, I was lazy enough to take an upwards looking shot because of my lazyness

Sent from my SM-G900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mo! (Feb 14, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I am terrible about that....so many "harvest shots" are upside-down
> photos of hanging buds. :0)


You mean like this? 


Pretty much all I remember to take myself.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 14, 2015)

No, where you, or the camera, are upside down:

:0)

(Great harvest BTW!!!)


----------



## cityworker415 (Feb 14, 2015)

vertigo cookies


----------



## Javadog (Feb 14, 2015)

Now we're talking! LOL


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Vertigo Mulanje BubbleGum:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is the led tent vegging. The bigger plants had massive haircuts to slow em down. I want the smaller ones to catch up.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

Built a stand alone cloner

Aero/ cloner portion:


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is the top. Its two 6w 5000k Cree bulbs. Passively ventilated


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

Current vergers/clones


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm separating the 2*4 tent into two levels that are more equal sized. I'm going to build 2 vero10 veg lights soon for this tent. One for each level. I could potentially veg 36 1gl this way. Or up pot and veg less numbers.


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2015)

I like....

Was just at the shop,looking at one of them cloners....$160.00 for a 16 site..no thank you.

Thanks for this post,I know others have made post like this,but this one was at the right time for me.....only thing i do not have right now is the clone holders.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks G. Glad its helping. Any hydro store will have the pucks cheap. 1 3/4 hole saw for the 2" puck. No net pots. Did not glue my PVC and its fine. Pilot hole for the ez clone sprayer and then tap w a 10/32. Heads will screw right in. Stay 5-7" below the top of the bucket. DO NOT turn it on without the lid on. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> I like....
> 
> Was just at the shop,looking at one of them cloners....$160.00 for a 16 site..no


Woah! Yeah... This didn't even cost me 100. I already had a bunch of those bins too. I got a 400gph pump and its for sure enough. Sprayers are rockin


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

Cloner stand


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

A better split level in the veg tent. Be easier to see when I put lights in the under area.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 16, 2015)

That is kinda like my clone table SG. Great light-drench there.

JD


----------



## fumble (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice SG  I built a little cloner, but it doesn't even compare to yours. I just love yours with the lights built in. Pretty cool how the part with the pucks is already squared off and ready for them.

...what is a Cree bulb?


----------



## fumble (Feb 16, 2015)

I had my guy cut a hole in the ceiling today and ran the exhaust vent through it. Hoping the humidity is down by morning. Did I eff up?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

What's ur humidity? Ur really only in serious danger above 65-70% and higher. Damp rid in front of intake. Exhausting anywhere else but the same room has to yield improvement. Make sure your getting the damp air out of the attic too so you don't damage the home. 


Thanks for.the kudos on the cloner. Cree bulb is a led home replacement bulb. I'm using "daylight" ones. They use 6w each. Do a great job on clones and small plants.


----------



## fumble (Feb 17, 2015)

Awesome...thanks. He said there are vents to outside up there. RH has been steadily at 55 to 65. This morning it was almost even with temperature  I will get the damp rid tomorrow from Home Depot.

I may have to check out those lights sometime.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks for.the kudos on the cloner. Cree bulb is a led home replacement bulb. I'm using "daylight" ones. They use 6w each. Do a great job on clones and small plants.


Im using this 6w led and its great for clones! Have a daylight one also. Electrician friend borrowed a few from work 
Nice diy cloner! I used 100's$ on one and its just collecting dust in the corner.


----------



## fumble (Feb 17, 2015)

My RH was 61 this morning...going to get the damp rid later today.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

How are you feeling SG?


I added a 100w Cree daylight:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

@fumble. Got gifted 3 of your candies and 2 blissfully baked brownies. Two candies seems to be a nice ride for me (can go on about my daily business). Three or four is recreational. The taste and consistency is incredible. I tried just a brownie and not quite there. LOL 

@Thundercat made me a pipe. I loaded it with some fireballs, bubble hash and some oil for a miaden voyage.  Thanks man! Maybe we will meet face to face someday. 
 
 



Update : I separated the veg tent into two areas. I used the lights I got back from @jigfresh for the lower part. 80w of cobs at 3000k. I have a bunch in the cloner waiting to fill the upper section and the ones in there now need to go into 1gl. always things to do in the garden. LOL 
 
 
 


Take care all!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How are you feeling SG?
> 
> 
> I added a 100w Cree daylight:
> ...



Sorry they were so infected they got put out. Hopefully you can rid yourself of them.


----------



## fumble (Feb 24, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> @fumble. Got gifted 3 of your candies and 2 blissfully baked brownies. Two candies seems to be a nice ride for me (can go on about my daily business). Three or four is recreational. The taste and consistency is incredible. I tried just a brownie and not quite there. LOL
> 
> @Thundercat made me a pipe. I loaded it with some fireballs, bubble hash and some oil for a miaden voyage.  Thanks man! Maybe we will meet face to face someday.
> View attachment 3358506
> ...


right on  you must have been visiting my friend FM. Thank you for the compliments.
...and for the advice. Between the hole being cut in the ceiling and the damp rid, my humidity and temps are doing good. 68 to 70f and 43 to 47 rh


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

fumble said:


> right on  you must have been visiting my friend FM. Thank you for the compliments.
> ...and for the advice. Between the hole being cut in the ceiling and the damp rid, my humidity and temps are doing good. 68 to 70f and 43 to 47 rh



No problem on both counts.  Glad you got the environment back under your control. 


Im cooking a batch of coconut oil. 16oz of oil to 8oz of trim.  
7daycook in the crock.
wash about 4 times till water comes out clear
cook rest of water out on stove and bring up to 250.


Ive been eating it in straight up these days. 1/2 tblspn is solid for me. LOL.


----------



## fumble (Feb 24, 2015)

Mmm...buttahhhh.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 24, 2015)

I think of Mike Myers, in the character of his (now ex) Mother-in-Law





LIKE BUTTAH!

It was really great to meet you Bro! I am looking forward to seeing
some of my favorite genetics in the hands of a master. :0) 

...and feeling like a total pig with my "sampler" :0)

Let me know what you think of the Jillybean.

Take care,

JD


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Awesome looking pipe you got! Enjoy it!
Did it smoke nicely?

Great job Thundercat!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2015)

@Jad3 It smoked great. I dont burn much as I use the volcano mostly but I do love to indulge in glass once in a while. 

@fumble LOVE edibles. takes two of my cannamels on me too so I think your candy is similar in strength. I guess that means a beggining dose for me is about 150mg?

@Javadog The jill is dang good. I recognized it instantly as I had some from @Mohican when he grew it. Very nice. Got a nod from mrs. SomeGuy too.  I am excited to work with all the different types I just got.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2015)

Speaking of types... I cant remember all of them to post here right now. But I wrote it all down the other night and I have 18 strains some with 2 phenos. 

The cloner is full of 35 cuts right now. I had to go to a notepad now to keep track of everything. LOL


----------



## hyroot (Feb 25, 2015)

more strains coming. I'm currently running 17 strains plus 10 unopened seed packs. In a couple months I'll have a bunch more strains for you guys to choose from. In the cloner now. I have some locomotion and sour tsunami x querkle. 2 phenos of each. I'm thinking one of the phenos of sour really could be a cbd pheno. Locomotion is supposed to be a gigantic yielder. Diesel x time wreck

next round of clones will have jaki and jurple too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2015)

New cuts I should be able to get cuts from in 3-4 wks:

Ghost train haze
Kosher Kush
Holy Grail Kush
Panama
something else Im forgetting.. LOL 

@Thundercat send some seeds that @jigfresh is sending to me and those are SinD Snacks? LOL I need more tents, lights and space. I envision 3 4x4 tents for flower and the 3x3 and 2x4 for veg in the distant future. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2015)

Fuck it. gimme a warehouse to play with


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2015)

Yep they are SinD Snacks. Its my C99(F) x Sinmint Cookies (m) that I bred last year. So far I think I've got 2 awesome keepers out of the first 11 beans I ran.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2015)

Pics!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2015)

Sure, heres what I posted on my thread when I harvested the one I know I"m keeping, she's 100% dank.
Sin-D Snacks (C99 (f) x Sinmint Cookies (m))
Flowered for 8 weeks


----------



## Javadog (Feb 25, 2015)

Oooooh that looks so good TC.

SG, I believe that the strain missing from the list is
the Ace Purple Haze.

JD

P.S. Read about it here:
http://www.aceseeds.org/purplehazestdeng.php

...but, yes, this is tough: FLOWERING INDOORS: 16-20 WEEKS


----------



## fumble (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow Thundercat...truely beautiful


----------



## fumble (Feb 25, 2015)

@SomeGuy that sounds about right at 150...if two candies does it. You would like my pb and jelly bars at 400


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2015)

I have almost all the parts for my vero 10 veg bars. 

Then I went and bought parts for a new vero 18 bar. it will be 6 chips driven at 1050ma off of one dimmable driver. Same intel coolers. I am gonna do 2*5000k, 2*3000k, 2*2700k chips I believe.  

So over spring break I will hopefully have parts to build with. 

Ive been so hella busy. at work now even. Working and posting. LOL LOOOOOONG ass hours the last month.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2015)

I can feel that man. This month disappeared between, work, the garden and family.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

I saw my physical medicine specialist today. Ive been having more back issues. More issues in general. He put me on 
*Nortriptyline. 
*
It is supposed to help me sleep at least 6hrs straight. I haven't slept more than 3-4 at once in years. Always wake up 3-4 times a night... etc.. He thinks the lack of sleep is worsening my problems. Im excited to start it but I need to start when not working so much. So in another week I can. I was reading up.. thats what gets me excited. Lots of folks put on this through pain management say it helps them sleep AND takes the pain away. 

Im gonna post in the 600 and see if anyone else has been on it.. LOL. 

spent over an hour in xray too today. I get to hear about the condition of my back in a few days. He suspects arthritic problems with the compression fractures.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 6, 2015)

that sucks. Too bad its not just muscle pain.. Does that require surgery?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

hyroot said:


> that sucks. Too bad its not just muscle pain.. Does that require surgery?



Not yet. I am not even open to going that route TBH. Surgery and narcotic pain killers are not something im into. Its actually ok. I think this will be the ticket. We talked a long time. I think I was in the dr for over an hour and then about 1.5hrs in doing xrays. probably 30min of wait time in there between the two. LOL figure it was a 3hr dr day. 

Sorry I didnt get back to you. Ive been working alot and been a touch overwhelmed with myself. LOL


----------



## hyroot (Mar 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Not yet. I am not even open to going that route TBH. Surgery and narcotic pain killers are not something im into. Its actually ok. I think this will be the ticket. We talked a long time. I think I was in the dr for over an hour and then about 1.5hrs in doing xrays. probably 30min of wait time in there between the two. LOL figure it was a 3hr dr day.
> 
> Sorry I didnt get back to you. Ive been working alot and been a touch overwhelmed with myself. LOL


that's good. I hope it works out and all the pain goes away for good.

its cool. I'm just planning ahead. After helping my friend get his cobs up and running, I'm more anxious to get mine going. I still have to wait since I spent all my light money on those seeds. Luckily I have those tester panels for now. They'll probably have to go back after this batch. So I got to get on building cobs at that time.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

hyroot said:


> that's good. I hope it works out and all the pain goes away for good.
> 
> its cool. I'm just planning ahead. After helping my friend get his cobs up and running, I'm more anxious to get mine going. I still have to wait since I spent all my light money on those seeds. Luckily I have those tester panels for now. They'll probably have to go back after this batch. So I got to get on building cobs at that time.


I have parts for my two vero 10 veg bars in. I also have chips on the way for a 6chip one driver vero-18 bar. I am going to build casings from aluminum from scratch. 

I talked to my local hydro store owner. I will be taking some of my parts and building a small demo panel after talking to him. So I might be doing some builds for people on the side. 

Im gonna be out your way visiting thump this month. not sure when. I will let you know.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2015)

I was really sorry to hear of the troubles bro, but am hopeful
that the new thing will nail it for you. 

Oh yeah, I looked it up...it has many potential effects.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

They say the real deal is that I havent been sleeping more than 3-4hrs straight for years. He says this will build up my pain. He thinks a good nights sleep regularly will help to alleviate the pain some. Im hopeful too. 

Im not on my deathbed but it does get depressing to be only 40 and have some serious issues. I think Im gonna try this starting Monday. I really want to see if it helps. he says it takes a while to really settle in and be effective so you have to take it regularly. no more drinky. smoky ok. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

I love gardening!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

me too! what male is that mo?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Shemale Jillanje BX (aka Maku)



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Mar 7, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I saw my physical medicine specialist today. Ive been having more back issues. More issues in general. He put me on
> *Nortriptyline.
> *
> It is supposed to help me sleep at least 6hrs straight. I haven't slept more than 3-4 at once in years. Always wake up 3-4 times a night... etc.. He thinks the lack of sleep is worsening my problems. Im excited to start it but I need to start when not working so much. So in another week I can. I was reading up.. thats what gets me excited. Lots of folks put on this through pain management say it helps them sleep AND takes the pain away.
> ...


not liking the pain you are in but the hopefulness of some reprieve  I would also like to know if it works...I don't sleep more than 3 to 4 hours a night myself. Pain wakes me up.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2015)

Good luck with the new meds bud. Ever since my motorcycle wreck I've had similar issues sleeping well because my arm still isn't right. 

I said it before and if your thinking about making bars/panels I'll say it again. I definitely could be interested in some.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 7, 2015)

I think I could build when your ready. I can customize any build Im working on building some lights now for my veg. Im making my own aluminum cases. My email is: [email protected] 

Im working on upgrading mine one bar at a time. Im doing 6 vero18 chips on a dimmable 1050ma driver. all meanwell drivers for leds and fans. It is what I would recommend. 3 of these over a 4x4 would kill it. Maybe up to 5x5. they would be 185w each bar.(555watt total or about 67710 Lumen.) I could also add in a 7th chip on a different driver for even more photon... Add far red stars for lights out etc.. so yeah.. completely custom. 

Veg lights can be somewhat cheap as we can use cheaper drivers and smaller cobs to get the job done with small plants and softly driven chips to power medium veg lights. Im working on 2 vero 10 fixtures with five chips and one driver each. I think that this will do it for a 2x4 x2.5 space. ( I have a split level 2x4x5 tent)


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 9, 2015)

Day 1 for the led tent.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 9, 2015)

Excellent. Photos please. :0)

Hoping that the new sleep treatment is working as desired,

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 10, 2015)

I'll get some soon! Just finished chores in the garden but didnt snap a shot. Too much work lol! 

Im gonna start the med tomorrow. I have to have easy mornings the first couple days they said. 

FYI. Cloner is cloning. Have extras of 9lb and quantum kush. 



Javadog said:


> Excellent. Photos please. :0)
> 
> 
> Hoping that the new sleep treatment is working as desired,
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh, NOW you have the 9lb....lol! ;0)

Have a great day all,

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Oh, NOW you have the 9lb....lol! ;0)
> 
> Have a great day all,
> 
> JD



Cloner is finally cloning. I think it was a touch cold for a week and slowed it down. seems like most are coming around now. transplanted 4 last night. 31 more cuts to root


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2015)

NOTE TO SELF!!! 

February 9th: CMH Tent Day 1 Flower

March 9th: LED Tent Day 1 Flower

So... 
CMH is at 4wks + and should finish April 6th. 

LED Should finish May 11th

**Working on getting copies of strains keeping and new list**


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 11, 2015)

Glad your clones are coming around. Mine are always slow in the winter as well. I'm gonna give the hydro cloner another try now that its warming up too.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 11, 2015)

No worries SG....just yanking your chain. I agree on the temps issue.

The upside of the cloners is that I can just wait them out.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

Photos of the cloner babies por favor!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 11, 2015)

do you guys trim the roots in the cloner? Not all have rooted yet. The first ones to root, their roots are over a foot long. Dipping into the water below. So.its like aero and dwc in one.

maybe I should put those ones into pots.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2015)

I transplant when there are 3-4" of roots. The cloner size we made can support them for a while though.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 11, 2015)

LOL, I will put mine into soil with the smallest roots...root even.

I never waited long enough to have roots like that Mo, but I am
sure that I would trim them to the depth of the next container,
or just a tad shorter. 

JD


----------



## Javadog (Mar 11, 2015)

I see three that are ready:


:0)

P.S. That one black stick is a Blackberry.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 11, 2015)

I was trying to get a rootball like @BobBitchen clones. The clones tend to.grow faster in aero than soil. So I was trying to have a decent size plant to go straight into a 2 gal. Instead of a party cup.



some clones went in a week apart.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

Root porn!!! Thank you


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 12, 2015)

Here you go! 
Hy, I think my cloner is the bigger tote? 

I too put them in at different dates...


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 12, 2015)

Fb purple is dead center. Just barely getting "pretty bumps". Hopefully some roots soon


----------



## hyroot (Mar 12, 2015)

looks like a good build.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I was trying to get a rootball like @BobBitchen clones. The clones tend to.grow faster in aero than soil. So I was trying to have a decent size plant to go straight into a 2 gal. Instead of a party cup.
> 
> View attachment 3370092
> 
> some clones went in a week apart.





Mohican said:


> Root porn!!! Thank you



someone say root pr0n ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 12, 2015)

Led tent. Mon was day 1 flower


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 12, 2015)

Veg


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2015)

What are the strains in the LED tent?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What are the strains in the LED tent?



I cant even answer right now. I have to write it down for you and remember to post it. 12 different types in 9 containers.


----------



## fumble (Mar 14, 2015)

bow chicka bow bow...beautiful pron this morning gentlemen 

SG, how much does one of your LED light bars run $? to make


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 14, 2015)

fumble said:


> bow chicka bow bow...beautiful pron this morning gentlemen
> 
> SG, how much does one of your LED light bars run $? to make


Well. I'm converting mine to a new bar design one at a time. I will be using 7 chips per bar and each bar will but out almost 250 w. This would be around 550 built.

Just six chips w dimmable driver would be around 450 per bar built.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 14, 2015)

almost all the cuts in the cloner have rooted now. Will snap a picture at some point when I get some time.!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 14, 2015)

Led tent. Fed and tied em down the other night. Not even a week into flower yet. One more time to tie them down and then it goes on its own.


----------



## fumble (Mar 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Well. I'm converting mine to a new bar design one at a time. I will be using 7 chips per bar and each bar will but out almost 250 w. This would be around 550 built.
> 
> Just six chips w dimmable driver would be around 450 per bar built.


mmk...ic ic  that equates to too damn much for me right now. Some day, Some Guy


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2015)

I know its a bit... Trust me. Lol. Its an investment. Time and money and both are always in high demand. 

Mmk ? I'm not hip to all the forum abbreviations. Just a boring middle age white guy. Lol


----------



## Javadog (Mar 15, 2015)

Think of that dude from South Park..MMM-Kay (I think)

L8R

:0)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2015)

What is in the LED tent?


----------



## fumble (Mar 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I know its a bit... Trust me. Lol. Its an investment. Time and money and both are always in high demand.
> 
> Mmk ? I'm not hip to all the forum abbreviations. Just a boring middle age white guy. Lol





Javadog said:


> Think of that dude from South Park..MMM-Kay (I think)
> 
> L8R
> 
> :0)


lol like ok with your mouth closed  mmk...ic ic = ok I see I see lol
I am in no way hip to any of the new lingo, just my daughter's abbreviations lol. I will be 48 on Saturday


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What is in the LED tent?


Ummm.... Off the top of my head:

Dog
Mojo's (last run)
Deep psycosis (last run)
Fireballs purple
Kosher kush?
Quantum kush
9lb hammer
Cindy 99
Pre98 bubba
Skunk #1
Blue dream

Maybe one more...


----------



## Javadog (Mar 15, 2015)

LOL...keep that ? on the Kosher Kush....I promise that it will
be most stinky though. Ha ha


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2015)

Where did you get Skunk #1?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

No. I couldn't remember if is was kk or hgk I put in. But it was the kk. Also the one I forgot that's in there is the xxx of. So led tent has lots of variety this time.

I'm thinking most of what u gave me will be keepers. Lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

Happy bday! Lots of us on here 40+ it seems. Bunch of old stoners are we. Lol



fumble said:


> lol like ok with your mouth closed  mmk...ic ic = ok I see I see lol
> I am in no way hip to any of the new lingo, just my daughter's abbreviations lol. I will be 48 on Saturday


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Where did you get Skunk #1?


My seed stock. . Its very stanky... In a good way.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2015)

Happy birthday buddy!! Hope you have a good trip up to Jigs, I didn't know if that was today or tomorrow but have fun.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Happy birthday buddy!! Hope you have a good trip up to Jigs, I didn't know if that was today or tomorrow but have fun.


Thanks man. It will be cool to see his girls but way odd to not see @jigfresh. LOL! 

I still want a dedicated oil rig when you get to that point.  My wife would love to use the bong I got as a bong! I wont let her as long as I have it setup for oil. LOL 

I even have it stashed away for now. Volcano is the main stay.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

Say hello to my wife and child for me.

There's a bunch of stuff for you there. The lights, lots of jars, some pieces ( a couple of which you gave to me lol), etc etc. Feel free to take a cat or two home as well.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Say hello to my wife and child for me.
> 
> There's a bunch of stuff for you there. The lights, lots of jars, some pieces ( a couple of which you gave to me lol), etc etc. Feel free to take a cat or two home as well.


Oh for sure. I kinda feel guilty seeing your little one and you don't get to. :-/ That would be killing me TBH LOL! You do have a PHAT job though man.  

I saw you have some damping off problems with a few starts. I had problem that way with the ED seeds. nesting a rooting cube in a solo of perlite allows for more air when they are little and will help the tough ones. Or just perlite the hell out of the soil that you use for starts. more air will prevent the damping off. 

So there you go. Advice whether you want it or not. ... Seriously do miss you man. I hope you are loving life across the globe there.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

To be honest it's a completely different world and I'm feeling extremely two sided about it all. Life has never been better... and also never more frustrating. My brain has never hurt before lol.

I don't jump head first into things. I'm the ultimate toe in kinda guy. And HOLY shit did I jump in head first here. Thank God I know spanish as much as I do, otherwise I honestly think I would be asking to come home. Then there's the whole not hugging my wife and baby for 5 weeks. I keep reminding myself what it's all for.

Thanks for swinging by the place. You are helping a lot by taking stuff off our hands. We finally got a renter yesterday. She's pretty crazy, but hopefully she'll pay us, keep the cats alive, and not burn the place down. After that she can do whatever.


----------



## fumble (Mar 16, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Happy bday! Lots of us on here 40+ it seems. Bunch of old stoners are we. Lol


Thanks SG  Happy Bday to you too, yes? Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> To be honest it's a completely different world and I'm feeling extremely two sided about it all. Life has never been better... and also never more frustrating. My brain has never hurt before lol.


Yeah stress is a bitch. LOL! Life is good though, just remember to remember it. 



jigfresh said:


> I don't jump head first into things. I'm the ultimate toe in kinda guy. And HOLY shit did I jump in head first here. Thank God I know spanish as much as I do, otherwise I honestly think I would be asking to come home. Then there's the whole not hugging my wife and baby for 5 weeks. I keep reminding myself what it's all for.


Yeah boy did you ever! Wife says its the best way to learn a language really though is All-IN. It will be super sweet when you do see them though and all of the rest will just melt away man. Plus! Shortly after that you should be in for some bud again. Woot.  How safe is it to send hash in the mail? LOL!



jigfresh said:


> Thanks for swinging by the place. You are helping a lot by taking stuff off our hands. We finally got a renter yesterday. She's pretty crazy, but hopefully she'll pay us, keep the cats alive, and not burn the place down. After that she can do whatever.


No problemo man.  Ill take it away and get rid of what I dont want to keep. Glad you have someone lined up. Crazy and pays and keep cats alive is just fine... LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

fumble said:


> Thanks SG  Happy Bday to you too, yes? Happy Birthday!!!



Mine was back in OCT Im headed to the next one. Happy UN-Birthday to ME. LOL! Have a stony one yourself though!


----------



## fumble (Mar 16, 2015)

right on lol  i will for sure!!! will be poking lots of smot


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

haha let's poke some smot. Once way back I was super high and declared I need to Luke a Hoggie. 

SG... if anything that anyone sent actually was delivered to me, I'd say it was safe, but so far I've collected things addressed to me at 4 different places. None of which should have had my packages in teh first place. lol... that's spain for ya.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> haha let's poke some smot. Once way back I was super high and declared I need to Luke a Hoggie.
> 
> SG... if anything that anyone sent actually was delivered to me, I'd say it was safe, but so far I've collected things addressed to me at 4 different places. None of which should have had my packages in teh first place. lol... that's spain for ya.



I used to say poke some smot all the time back in UT. Ahh.... those were the days. Get stoned and go climb big fucking rocks.. LOL 

Too bad. Got a ball of it I could send on. Maybe when things get tighter. LOL 

Gonna be ditching out here soon to take off to the mountain.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

Enjoy bro. I hope you get some stuff you can use. I know you can put the lights to use at least.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Enjoy bro. I hope you get some stuff you can use. I know you can put the lights to use at least.


OH FO SHO.  Take care man! Gonna shut down and take off.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm gonna try making a rig here in the next couple weeks I think. I've been wanting to try it, and I"ve really been pushing my limits with a few projects lately so I might give it a go. You will get the first one I feel is worthy .


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

FYI. Ive not found the Cindy snack seeds yet but jig left me his stash. Were they in a zip lock or other packaging. I figure not likely he changed packaging. Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Tiny little red straw type thing. I think they were in the drawer in my bedroom. ??


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah I put them into a straw tube and sealed the ends . Its all good if you don't find them there are more, hehe. The fairy will make sure some make it out west to you.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Tiny little red straw type thing. I think they were in the drawer in my bedroom. ??



It wasnt in the stuff. H gave me a pack separate that was 3bar in the toophat packaging. I still have to go back and drop off the box of pictures at some points. Still no worries. Tcat can just send me a few. Im gonna use the lights to replace the CMH in the 3x3 tent for next round in there. 

 No stress buddy. 

I heard you probably have enough of that right now. Wishing you the best as always. Ill keep your genetics safe while your out of country and wont pop too many or anything.. LOL. I saw some genuity crosses that looked good in there.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

How is the sleep coming SG?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

baby steps. but better. I go to two pills tonight as its been a week on one and I am not quite where I need to be with it. Once the right amount is titrated I can see that its going to help more. Already I see a few benefits.. Even though I am now catching what the bubba has. LOL!

Im getting some time to work on lighting later this week so I will tear into the kessil over the course of the next few weeks and make sure its ok.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

You need to start taking Zicam zinc. 
When you have kids in school they are like walking petri dishes! 
Zinc blocks viruses from attaching to your cells.

Get the rapid melt tablets four your mouth and also dissolve one in water and use a q-tip to apply it in your nose.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

This stuff:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You need to start taking Zicam zinc.
> When you have kids in school they are like walking petri dishes!
> Zinc blocks viruses from attaching to your cells.
> 
> Get the rapid melt tablets four your mouth and also dissolve one in water and use a q-tip to apply it in your nose.


I used to use the zicam nose spray I think. Your right but its inevitable to get sick when you have kids interacting with other kids.. LOL! Im toughing it out. Gonna work on lights the next week or so.  I got like several to build at this point.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

It helps you heal faster also. Zinc was the top go-to medicine before they invented antibiotics.

It also helps keep your prostate healthy  
That is why Oysters are so good for your libido!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It helps you heal faster also. Zinc was the top go-to medicine before they invented antibiotics.
> 
> It also helps keep your prostate healthy
> That is why Oysters are so good for your libido!



Oddly this drug I started taking has been good for that too!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Dude, those genuity seeds are the bomb. I've tried two of his strains and they were both SOO GOOOD. Go ahead and pop whatever. I'm going to be swimming in seeds for a long long time.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Dude, those genuity seeds are the bomb. I've tried two of his strains and they were both SOO GOOOD. Go ahead and pop whatever. I'm going to be swimming in seeds for a long long time.


LOL Thats kinda what I was thinking after the fireballs and all. I figure your in the seed business now man! Your gonna come back (if you do) a whole new grower/breeder. How was your day? 

BTW The aero cloner I built is rocking the party. I think I finally got the FB purple to root! Will check tonight but two days ago it had bumps. All the others left in there are turning into plants not clones.  Got quite a few extras to throw around to peeps. Just no FB extras this time.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Day was alright. Thanks for asking man. I got another call in spanish this morning which I handled quite well if I do say so myself. I don't know what the guy was talking about, but I tried to control things. I asked if I could pick things up in the office. He said yes. I asked him where the office was. He told me. I asked when I could come to get the packages. He told me. It worked like a charm.

Aside from that I dread going to sleep cuz my dreams are off the hook crazy from not smoking. Hoping they get better soon.

Oh, and it rained most of the day. It was real nice. I can't remember the last time I felt rain like this. How about you? You have a good one?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Day was alright. Thanks for asking man. I got another call in spanish this morning which I handled quite well if I do say so myself. I don't know what the guy was talking about, but I tried to control things. I asked if I could pick things up in the office. He said yes. I asked him where the office was. He told me. I asked when I could come to get the packages. He told me. It worked like a charm.
> 
> Aside from that I dread going to sleep cuz my dreams are off the hook crazy from not smoking. Hoping they get better soon.
> 
> Oh, and it rained most of the day. It was real nice. I can't remember the last time I felt rain like this. How about you? You have a good one?



IM at work and think I caught what my boy has... Its either that or I am having bad allergies. Its hard to tell sometimes. LOL! Ill be able to sneak in a few hours of light building each day this week though so thats a plus when its slow. Sucks about the sleep man. I feel bad for you with that. Glad your getting more confident in communication though. It will come in time. Youlll probably be almost fluent by the time the girls get there.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

SG - When the Santa Ana winds blow I always get the drip in my throat. If I don't act fast and use Claritin, it becomes a cough. Try running a humidifier too.

I had to repot the C99 from doc today. It had soil drainage problems and the roots look bad. I washed them and repotted in some promix with kelp meal.

All of the other clones look great especially the Purple Haze from Java!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

The panama I got from him is not fully happy yet. She is working on it though. All the others are loving it. They will love it better when I get on the stick and finish these vero 10 veg lights.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Javadog has some awesome strains that's for sure.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

Is it ACE panama?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Is it ACE panama?


I believe so mo. He said it STRETCHES. LOL I already put a GTH clone in a 5gl smarty and it will go outside in a week or so. Maybe a panama would do well outside too.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

Got the new names for the crosses.

LA Con x BSB = Goodyear Blimp (GYB)
Jurple x BSB = Slurpy


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Was it a Goodyear?

No, it was the worst.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

I love wurst!

Ace Purple Haze:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Mar 17, 2015)

Great updates. Down with illness, up with better sleep.

I am happy to hear/see that the breeds are taking off.

The Panama was from Ace. I did OK with it, but will wait
to see what you can do with it.

Of the other breeds, the KK/SK and HGK are certain winners.

The QQ is frosty....you saw it....but the flavor is still unknown.

I hope that the Ace breeds rock for you...they are somewhat
of an unknown...as my efforts (esp the PH) were weak.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2015)

I am ready to pull everything up and start fresh outside. I may just throw the whole plants in the sun to dry so seed removal will be faster. Don't get me wrong, I love to sit in front of the TV and deseed the flowers one by one. Unfortunately that would take me a month to accomplish at that rate.

I want to grow the Purple Haze and Red Sativa big this year. If I get a red male I will cross it with the PH!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

hey SG! subbed up for the rest the ride, don't know how I was missing this thread. mostly caught up on the previous posts, love the garden and your plants are top notch 

I also have your same cut of bubba kush from dr. d81, so was great to see how it looked for ya. 

Anyways,

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am ready to pull everything up and start fresh outside. I may just throw the whole plants in the sun to dry so seed removal will be faster. Don't get me wrong, I love to sit in front of the TV and deseed the flowers one by one. Unfortunately that would take me a month to accomplish at that rate.
> 
> I want to grow the Purple Haze and Red Sativa big this year. If I get a red male I will cross it with the PH!


Hang em to dry and Ill come help you shake seeds out of buds one day. LOL Im excited to see you do a couple biguns. LMK. Ill give you a hand here and there.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Great updates. Down with illness, up with better sleep.
> 
> I am happy to hear/see that the breeds are taking off.
> 
> ...


I am excited to see what they turn out like! I have the kosher Kush in flower so we will see. The HGK and QQ get to go next round. 

I have a 9lb copy for you. others too if you want/need. I got time. off next week though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey SG! subbed up for the rest the ride, don't know how I was missing this thread. mostly caught up on the previous posts, love the garden and your plants are top notch
> 
> I also have your same cut of bubba kush from dr. d81, so was great to see how it looked for ya.
> 
> ...



Hey PP. Thanks! Nice to have you along. You will love the bubba cut. Ive got several of docs cuts ATM myself.  Hopefully you enjoy the ride!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2015)

FYI!

Finished my first of two veg lights for the 2x4x5 split level tent. passive vero10 bar. about 50w. Ill post some pics tomorrow. I took some of the build too. Kept it super simple and small as I need headroom in the veg space.

uploading pic from phone


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey PP. Thanks! Nice to have you along. You will love the bubba cut. Ive got several of docs cuts ATM myself.  Hopefully you enjoy the ride!


Yea I have some bubba crosses form seed (Well technically is bubba x snowlotus) but they have been great, so I imagine your right. You pics of it definitely look amazing How long do you like to leave it up flowering?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2015)

9wks for me.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

I have the main Black Sour Bubble plant and its two clones flowering outside. The main plant and the bigger clone look normal:



The small clone however has some surprises:




Another hermi male!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2015)

Crazy shit mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2015)

Veg update. Just waiting on the holy grail and fb clones to finish rooting as well. All got haircuts tonight.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

What did you do with all of those clones?!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2015)

What kind of tents do you have, like brand I mean?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What did you do with all of those clones?!


Well. A bunch went in solo cups and some in 1gl smarties. Some also went the way of the trashcan. Aerocloner works though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> What kind of tents do you have, like brand I mean?


Grow den I think. The big deal is the corner connectors are metal not plastic. They were pretty cheap though.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2015)

The HGK is a sssslllooowwww cloner.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

What is HGK? Holy Grail Kush?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What is HGK? Holy Grail Kush?


Yup.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2015)

We got a really cheap tent... and holy hell... it is REALLY CHEAP, haha. Piece of shit doesn't even fit the frame. I don't have a tape measure, so i don't know if the frame is wrong,or the tent. But it's way off. I'm talking a FOOT.  Hacksaw here we come.

That's not to mention the pin holes all over the thing and the seams falling apart. And that's out of the box.

Kinda like my flight through Moscow... sometimes it's worth just spending the extra $200. Lesson learned.

I remember being impressed with the feel of your tents when I saw them. Not that I ever saw the inside, but the fabric or whatever felt quality.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

Find a local seamstress and get a custom tent made. Support your local village!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> We got a really cheap tent... and holy hell... it is REALLY CHEAP, haha. Piece of shit doesn't even fit the frame. I don't have a tape measure, so i don't know if the frame is wrong,or the tent. But it's way off. I'm talking a FOOT.  Hacksaw here we come.
> 
> That's not to mention the pin holes all over the thing and the seams falling apart. And that's out of the box.
> 
> ...


They are pretty good considering the price was pretty low. 


BTW. Here are a couple of ur lights at work already. Figured wth....


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2015)

Look at all that LED love in there!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 22, 2015)

that fireballs # 2 rooted in 5 days in the cloner. I thought locomotion was fast. That took 8 days . Pre 98 took 10 days. Quantum kush is taking the longest. It took 17 days


----------



## fumble (Mar 22, 2015)

right on SG...love those lights!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2015)

That rack of lights is going to rock!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 23, 2015)

what are those other cobs in there @SomeGuy


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.growevolution.com/lights/bud-boss-151/


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2015)

I see what you did there. :0)

All together they do look be be blazing for the babies.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2015)

Working on the screen room and the electric staple gun is pooping out on me. Can I please borrow yours again @SomeGuy ?






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cityworker415 (Mar 25, 2015)

hyroot said:


> that's good. I hope it works out and all the pain goes away for good.
> 
> its cool. I'm just planning ahead. After helping my friend get his cobs up and running, I'm more anxious to get mine going. I still have to wait since I spent all my light money on those seeds. Luckily I have those tester panels for now. They'll probably have to go back after this batch. So I got to get on building cobs at that time.


Dam seeds

Sent from my SM-G900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

I ended up getting a Senco staple gun. Works amazingly! Still getting some doubles and misfires.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Mar 26, 2015)

I love how its coming together MO! 

I think I can see the vision you have for it, but will be awesome seeing it come together


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks!

Wait until it has the sliding front door. I need some engineering help on that one!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 27, 2015)

Are you going to fully enclose it? Nice work!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

Yup - maybe shade cloth and then some chickens and rabbits too 

Black 17 - 5 bucks please 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 27, 2015)

I got some serious rabbit issues in my veggie garden, I'm sicking my cat on these bastards.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

They will be locked up and only have a few minutes in the yard each day


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I got some serious rabbit issues in my veggie garden, I'm sicking my cat on these bastards.


I have always enjoyed smokin bowls with a 22 till they show up


----------



## Javadog (Mar 27, 2015)

LOL, I have to admit that I would enjoy that.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

Ya, taken a few rabbits, squirrels and even a little buck in defense of gardens lol.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 27, 2015)

I ate the rabbit that I shot in the front yard, out in east county
San Diego.....you could still shoot a .22 in your front yard back
in the 70's. 

It was like chicken. :0)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2015)

Ask me about my Coto camping trip in 77 one of these times. It involved the biggest thai stick ever, rabbits, and a rifle.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 28, 2015)

I love some rabbit stew, or Rabbit slow roasted over a fire. A neat trick I like to I used to have a little water wheel that would turn a spit...perfect for roasting them. I used to run snares for rabbits for a good while.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2015)

Rabbit... The other chicken. 


Been super busy. Went to Disneyland and and las Vegas this week. Today planted an avocado and lemon tree each in a 45gl smart pot. Tomatoes in 20 and 30gal. 

I'll snap some pics this week of the garden.... Both of em. .


----------



## Javadog (Mar 29, 2015)

My Lemon Trees in trashcans are doing far better
(infinitely better == they are not croaking) than my
Trees in the ground have done so far. Drainage IIAR.

Smart pots sound even better.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2015)

Sneak peek. Oh my.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 30, 2015)

man oh man those look awesome! are you running individual trellis or one solid one? I am plannin on doing a trellis next cycle


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks perfect! I can identify each individual strain!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2015)

Another killer run SG, looks tight


----------



## Javadog (Mar 30, 2015)

Look back in the thread Pap....SG has some interesting 
individual-trellises.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 30, 2015)

Update: Veg cabinet.

FYI. built two identical 36" vero 10 bars. 5 vero 10 pieace at 5000k. Driven at 300ma. (about 50w per fixture)

Whole veg tent shot
 


Top half of veg tent
 
 


Bottom half of veg tent


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 30, 2015)

LED Tent. At 3weeks today. 
  
Quantum Kush @hyroot 
 
Fireballs Purple @BobBitchen 
 


Take care all! Nose to the grind stone for me!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 30, 2015)

Right on! It is really starting to pick up in there.

JD


----------



## Thorhax (Mar 31, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> They are pretty good considering the price was pretty low.
> 
> 
> BTW. Here are a couple of ur lights at work already. Figured wth....
> ...


SOME GUY... those purple cobs you have in the center loooooookk sketchy! and like a waste of money. this cobs are uber inefficient and don't put out much light. they will grow weed, but i feel as if they are a waste. but hey maybe they only look like junk. i got a similar one and ended up replacing the crappy cobs and drivers with some vero18 and 40w drivers. feel free to enlighten me if I'm wrong=]


----------



## Thorhax (Mar 31, 2015)

also your garden looks dope, don't let me hate on the lights be confused=]


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2015)

Thorhax said:


> SOME GUY... those purple cobs you have in the center loooooookk sketchy! and like a waste of money. this cobs are uber inefficient and don't put out much light. they will grow weed, but i feel as if they are a waste. but hey maybe they only look like junk. i got a similar one and ended up replacing the crappy cobs and drivers with some vero18 and 40w drivers. feel free to enlighten me if I'm wrong=]


FYI. Those are loan and are entirely free. They will go in a separate tent soon but are certainly helping out in their current situation. Less efficient than my DIY but will still assist in making some dank trees.  

My bars are also undergoing rebuilds.. slowly. six vero 18 pieces per bar on one large dimmable 1050ma driver. welcome and kick back and enjoy man. always glad to have more folk watch the show.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2015)

Thorhax said:


> also your garden looks dope, don't let me hate on the lights be confused=]


Thanks for the compliment. 

I understand your objections. But they were given to me free to use for a while and I have personally witnessed them grow good bud and have smoked it. Thanks @jigfresh seeing these is what got me interested in LED and naturally DIY. 

I really want to replace my 3x3 cmh tent I have going with another 4x4 and run these 3 bud boss panels and some of my smaller DIY panels in there. Would be a nice comparison and would probably yield more than the 400w CMH is.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2015)

You can't argue with free lights!!! 

Glad i turned you onto LED's in a way buddy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> You can't argue with free lights!!!
> 
> Glad i turned you onto LED's in a way buddy.



How ya doing? Back for a short bit soon eh?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah... back for a week. I will be home the 12 april I think. 

Things are good. Just rolling along.


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2015)

truly impressive SG


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah... back for a week. I will be home the 12 april I think.
> 
> Things are good. Just rolling along.


Awesome. maybe I get a chance to see you. Glad its going well.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2015)

fumble said:


> truly impressive SG


Thanks Fumble.  Im just having some fun. 



FYI to all. I Love the smart hempy pots. Im in 5gl currently. I intend to go up to 10gl this next run.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 31, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks Fumble.  Im just having some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI to all. I Love the smart hempy pots. Im in 5gl currently. I intend to go up to 10gl this next run.


give me the load-down on ur feeding procedure .. what do u top feed till roots hit the res..then just fill the res with food everyday? the same 2 inches in height for the water as in traditional hempy? do the plants soak up all the water?

all looks mint!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 31, 2015)

You know SG, the angle does not do those Bud Bosses any favors either.

Unless there are particles in the air....sufficient to light up and expose the beam...
...it will be hard to see what they are doing from the side.

....but your DIYers do look a fair chunk brighter.

Jig will have to post a photo of what the BBs grew for him....

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2015)

I went looking for pics and found this tiny bud shot. Right next to it was the other one, which I thought was too cute to pass up. 

Pics of the actual plants are on a hard drive. I might have a peek there.


----------



## Thorhax (Apr 1, 2015)

No doubt they will produce fire, by them selves they don't produce a hefty yeild. Hey free lights are the shit. Keep doing what your doing homie


----------



## fumble (Apr 1, 2015)

What a beautiful baby Jigfresh


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you Fumble. 

This is her before I left over a month ago now.  She's changed a lot since then from what I can tell from pics my wife and parents send.

 

The nugs those lights made weren't large, but I did get about 9 ounces from 3 of them. In my opinion they did alright. They gave me right around the same g/w ratio as using HID's. I grow in a super tiny space, so it's not indicative of how they would perform for others, but I was more than happy with them.

Best flavor and smell I've ever grown as well. I think it had a lot to do with less heat, more humidity, and less of a massive wind tunnel effect in my closet.

This was the closet before harvest.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 1, 2015)

You liking growing all regular style? lots of space, soil, etc.. FYI smart pots are so keen. LOL I love them..


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2015)

So far it's alright. For the most port it's just a bunch of solo cups huddled in the corner of a giant tent. I bought some 1 gal pots for the next stage, and it will be fun to play with so much dirt. I think ... haha. We'll see what I think where I have 50 - 5 footers on my hands.

And to answer you wherever you posted it... your vibes do make it all the way here. Thank you so much.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 1, 2015)

are you making a dirt mix or buying pre-made? I just planted part of our garden this year. I remulched and then filled various smart pots of 25-45gl. LOTS of dirt. LOL

kind of a container/raised bed type of deal.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2015)

Just buying premade. It seems like nice stuff. Has a lot of coco in it and perlite. And some nutes, but not hot at all. And really cheap. I think... not sure, never really priced soil before.

I bet the garden is going to be awesome. I bet it's a ton of dirt. I know how much I've used just for the solo cups.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 1, 2015)

I have gone through about 8 3cuft bails, two bags of worm castings, 1/2 bag of azomite, 1 bail of compost, and 4 cuft of perlite. I still need a bit more...

filled two 45gl
1-avocado tree
1-meyer lemon tree

2 tomatoes in 20gl
1 tomatoe in 30gl

1 half full 30gl smart pot not planted.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2015)

You are getting ready to rock!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2015)

Pictures Farmer Guy!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 3, 2015)

SG man your grows are inspiring! Love your attention to detail and the new setup. I've got
a bit of growers envy going on here sorry.

I'm back on RIU for a while at least till work picks up again. Looks like perfect timing.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Pictures Farmer Guy!


I'll snap some. Been so busy. Need to come out and see you sometime and catch up.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for compliments stone. Perfect timing! Things are moving around again... I'll take pictures this week when I'm done setting it all up




stoneslacker said:


> SG man your grows are inspiring! Love your attention to detail and the new setup. I've got
> a bit of growers envy going on here sorry.
> 
> I'm back on RIU for a while at least till work picks up again. Looks like perfect timing.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy easter all. Me and my boy are up. Girls are still knocked out. Mmm. Easter canna coffee. Mmmm


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter SG and family! 

JAVA OG sounds like a great idea


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Happy Easter SG and family!
> 
> JAVA OG sounds like a great idea



Keeps me going! Lol. Hope ur enjoying the weekend mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2015)

Finally sat down and had some Java OG 

Starting to feel warm and happy


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 6, 2015)

Been hard at work all the time.... LOL! I took the 2x4 tent down and moved veg to the shed shelves. Added an extra 4x4 tent.

Heres the veggers.
   

9lb hammer in the cmh tent. This is the last week.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 6, 2015)

@jigfresh You come back today?  Safe travels!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2015)

What do you feed them?!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2015)

I come back on Saturday.  But I will be safe anyways, haha. Shit's taken a turn over here and I think we are going to have to move to a different house. Real bummer.

My wife said you sent her a real nice note and that she appreciated it. Thanks for being such a good guy some guy. lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 6, 2015)

Kale and new lettuce marigolds (seed) and a cut of broccoli tab


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 6, 2015)

Lemon and avacado trees in 45gl each


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 6, 2015)

Black krim and champion 2 tomatoes


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 6, 2015)

First transplant to the new 4*4. Will carry 9 10gl.

Pre 98 bubba


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 6, 2015)

Everything looKS awesome SG 
great garden


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the troubles Jig.

The Veggies look great SG. 

My Kale was not sold as "Tree Kale" but it has not flowered and it getting big.

Both Kale and Chard have been real deliverers of food to my table.

JD


----------



## Mo! (Apr 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> FYI!
> 
> Finished my first of two veg lights for the 2x4x5 split level tent. passive vero10 bar. about 50w. Ill post some pics tomorrow. I took some of the build too. Kept it super simple and small as I need headroom in the veg space.
> 
> ...


Is that just some right angle brackets running along the side on those?


----------



## fumble (Apr 7, 2015)

very nice SG  nothing like picking your dinner from your backyard. Have you done the avocado before or this your first one? Are they easy to grow? How long til you get fruit?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Everything looKS awesome SG
> great garden


Thanks BOB!  How is yours doing? You recovering from ski season well?




Javadog said:


> Sorry to hear of the troubles Jig.
> 
> The Veggies look great SG.
> 
> ...


We have ate so much Kale. She just goes out an grabs a bunch and it seems they grow back as quick as they are ate! 





Mo! said:


> Is that just some right angle brackets running along the side on those?


I kinda made a frame with L aluminum. I will have to post some pics I took 




fumble said:


> very nice SG  nothing like picking your dinner from your backyard. Have you done the avocado before or this your first one?  Are they easy to grow? How long til you get fruit?


This is my first time with lemon and avocado... so I'm just a virgin. LOL! I will find out though I imagine. 

Hopefully we can buy a place that is at least .4 acre so I can do a hoop house and grow a majority of our food! I love all forms of DIY.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I come back on Saturday.  But I will be safe anyways, haha. Shit's taken a turn over here and I think we are going to have to move to a different house. Real bummer.
> 
> My wife said you sent her a real nice note and that she appreciated it. Thanks for being such a good guy some guy. lol


Crazy SHIAT! damn jiggy. what happened?

I did and Im glad she is rocking the recovery! what a Pain in the Shoulder.  I bet you and the girls are super happy to be seeing each other soon!


----------



## fumble (Apr 7, 2015)

I would love to have an avocado tree. I have a Meyer Lemon and a Navel Orange. I have never gotten the lemon to fruit yet...had it about 5 years so far. My orange just lost all its leaves and flowers for some reason...probably need to up pot or put in the ground. they in 15 gallon smart pots


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

fumble said:


> I would love to have an avocado tree. I have a Meyer Lemon and a Navel Orange. I have never gotten the lemon to fruit yet...had it about 5 years so far. My orange just lost all its leaves and flowers for some reason...probably need to up pot or put in the ground. they in 15 gallon smart pots



up pot.  these two are in 45gl. bitch to move but it is possible still LOL!


----------



## fumble (Apr 7, 2015)

that's probably what I'll do. I would like to put them in the ground but we rent, so I kinda want to keep them somewhat mobile.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

fumble said:


> that's probably what I'll do. I would like to put them in the ground but we rent, so I kinda want to keep them somewhat mobile.


We are renting too. I have put other things in the ground before but then I have to make it look all pretty again. With the container garden I could feasibly move everything if need be. We are on the track to buying in the next 12-24mo though


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2015)

The landlord is a bit of a dick and freaked out the other night. His gardener put shit in his mind about us doing illegal things and he wanted in right then to look around with his wife. I suddenly didn't speak any spanish anymore. I don't think they have the right to kick us out... but it's not going to work here. I'm looking at properties tomorrow. Really not happy about the whole situation. My stress level is through the roof.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> The landlord is a bit of a dick and freaked out the other night. His gardener put shit in his mind about us doing illegal things and he wanted in right then to look around with his wife. I suddenly didn't speak any spanish anymore. I don't think they have the right to kick us out... but it's not going to work here. I'm looking at properties tomorrow. Really not happy about the whole situation. My stress level is through the roof.



Holy crapoly. Shittay. Definitely not the situation to be having that sort of operation at. Sorry about the stress man. H hit me back text. If only she wasnt taking D-test I would hook her up phat.... LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

Here are the pics from my VERO-10 build. I built two of these. They roughly veg a 2x4 area each. Cheap to build really. 

36" piece of 2" heatsink
angle aluminum
misc hardware
5 vero 10 5000k
1 fastech driver (each cob is at roughly 8-9watts)

Here is the sink with angle irons attached.
 


Mounted the cobs and put heat-shrink on the ezmates. 
   



Cobs are wired in series to the driver.  

I put a switch inline to the driver power so I could mess with them easier. Yay 

nicro pressed some wire rope on for the hanger 
Here are some plants loving the light.
 


I built two of these in an afternoon. I needed really simple veg lights that did not take up a bunch of head room. Im not posting these in a new thread because I have no time to deal with the myriad of questions that come from posting builds. Maybe with my next big light bar improvement. I have secret plans. LOL


----------



## Javadog (Apr 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> ... and he wanted in right then to look around with his wife. I suddenly didn't speak any spanish anymore. ....


LOL, good for you Jig. Good luck in re-establishing the effort.

JD


----------



## fumble (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Jig...good luck with finding anew place


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> The landlord is a bit of a dick and freaked out the other night. His gardener put shit in his mind about us doing illegal things and he wanted in right then to look around with his wife. I suddenly didn't speak any spanish anymore. I don't think they have the right to kick us out... but it's not going to work here. I'm looking at properties tomorrow. Really not happy about the whole situation. My stress level is through the roof.


Damn I am sorry!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Here are the pics from my VERO-10 build. I built two of these. They roughly veg a 2x4 area each. Cheap to build really.
> 
> 36" piece of 2" heatsink
> angle aluminum
> ...


Look killer! some how I have been here but did not watch the thread


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 8, 2015)

SG love the veggie pics. Here in Michigan our growing season lasts about one
summer day so I'm not able to start yet. Your pics have me anxious though.

Love the LED build. I really need to pick your brain about drivers one day when you
have the time. 

Peace


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2015)

That was a clean build SG. You make that look like such fun.

When I have the dough I will try some of these things.

...but me saying "when I have dough" is tantamount to my saying
"when I get my Freedom". Neither is really all that likely....:^/

JD


----------



## Mo! (Apr 9, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> 36" piece of 2" heatsink
> angle aluminum
> misc hardware
> 5 vero 10 5000k
> 1 fastech driver (each cob is at roughly 8-9watts)


I really like how you did that with the angled brackets all around - I have just been putting them on the ends of mine for mounting eye bolts. Any issues with that driver powering all 5?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Look killer! some how I have been here but did not watch the thread



You have tons going on Doc. I'm surprised you keep up on here at all. I have a super tough time myself.. LOL. 

Looks really good now though. just past 4weeks in the one led tent and I am almost done transplanting into the new tent. harvest this weekend in the cmh. busy busy!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> SG love the veggie pics. Here in Michigan our growing season lasts about one
> summer day so I'm not able to start yet. Your pics have me anxious though.
> 
> Love the LED build. I really need to pick your brain about drivers one day when you
> ...


Thanks Stone! Got cold the last few days out here but they are still doing really well. Honestly I love growing anything pot is just my favorite to grow.. LOL! 

Driver selection can be a tough part of building. I read through @SupraSPL thread about how to power cobs to get some good ideas. You can always find drivers that fit your needs though. make sure the dc voltage output suits the whole range of the cob your are using and you are safe. If you want to find one that runs multiple cobs just add their voltages to find the specs of the driver you would need. I would be happy to help with ideas though when you are ready. 




Javadog said:


> That was a clean build SG. You make that look like such fun.
> 
> When I have the dough I will try some of these things.
> 
> ...


None of us are really free my friend.  Think positive. Cash-flow and freedom can come. 




Mo! said:


> I really like how you did that with the angled brackets all around - I have just been putting them on the ends of mine for mounting eye bolts. Any issues with that driver powering all 5?



No issues with that driver except a little bit of pulse in my peripheral vision. But I am not exposed to the fixture for long. I built the frame to make it a bit more substantial. LOL! I did not encase it because of a need for low profile.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2015)

So... Things are rocking along. 

4-13 First day veg for CMH & LED2 tents. I plan to flip them both in just a few short weeks.

LED1 tent is at 5weeks today. Looking really good. I plan to take the two bud boss panels out in another week or so and put them in LED2 tent. This way each tent will be at around 500w of led... for now. LED2 is also running 9- 10gl smart hempies instead of 9 5gl. I am thinking I will probably run 10gl smart hempies in each 4x4 tent if it makes a difference in yield. 

Happy monday all! Take care.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2015)

Happy Monday SG!

I moved Java's Purple Haze clone out into the sun yesterday:



I figured that it was a good time since the Mulanje crosses are revegging!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2015)

SG mate, you have a really cool, clean setup with some dank buds! Top shelf stuff mate  
Is it hard building LED's yourself? We pay through the nose for LEDs in Oz, I'd be keen to either build one myself...or pay you to build one for me  ha ha


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 15, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> SG mate, you have a really cool, clean setup with some dank buds! Top shelf stuff mate
> Is it hard building LED's yourself? We pay through the nose for LEDs in Oz, I'd be keen to either build one myself...or pay you to build one for me  ha ha


Thanks!

It is not all that difficult but time consuming. I do have some electronics background though so the technical skill could be a bit of a mountain if you don't already have it. 

I can build fixtures.. But quality parts and labor to build them are not cheap. This is why tons of people buy cheaply made LED. Problem is they are not seeing what LED can really do. 

I will be making more improvements as time goes on. Lighting will be revamped and I am going to probably alter my medium a bit and go with some automatic feed. Im gonna pump up my game big time as we go into fall this year.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2015)

You could sell all the old models as you improve. I'm sure people would be happy without the


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> You could sell all the old models as you improve. I'm sure people would be happy without the



I could I guess... They are really more prototyping than finished models. I have plans for pretty much a finished production style light though. I keep changing my design a little bit here and there


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 15, 2015)

Nothing wrong with prototypes that work as well as yours seem to .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It is not all that difficult but time consuming. I do have some electronics background though so the technical skill could be a bit of a mountain if you don't already have it.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply man, I'll have to look into a course on it! Then its the parts and where to get them from that is more difficult! 
If you ever want to sell any, let me know, happy to pimp your gear here in Oz


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

Ive been busy w my day job lately but I might have some time early June to put into a build. 
I can do custom lights, price varies by parts used and build time. Hit me at [email protected] and we can work out a design and budget. 

I need time to build a big light I have planed. I want to do two 8" x 36" panels @300 watts to replace the three bars in the 4*4.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 17, 2015)

So I am kicking around doing 9 5gl smart pots on a 4x4 flood table with a recycled nutrient drip feed. I would do a 35gl rez and feed little bits many times a day. Ive been researching. I would probably do a custom clay, perlite, coco mix. 

Anyone watching have some experience with coco and drip feeding it?. Im looking to do the rez work once a week and not so much hand feeds.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> So I am kicking around doing 9 5gl smart pots on a 4x4 flood table with a recycled nutrient drip feed. I would do a 35gl rez and feed little bits many times a day. Ive been researching. I would probably do a custom clay, perlite, coco mix.
> 
> Anyone watching have some experience with coco and drip feeding it?. Im looking to do the rez work once a week and not so much hand feeds.


This is a ok start video..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Ive been busy w my day job lately but I might have some time early June to put into a build.
> I can do custom lights, price varies by parts used and build time. Hit me at [email protected] and we can work out a design and budget.
> 
> I need time to build a big light I have planed. I want to do two 8" x 36" panels @300 watts to replace the three bars in the 4*4.


Seriously? Man that would be awesome, thanks mate 
The recirculating feeder system is pretty easy mate, I'm happy to walk you through it. Flowamasta on here has a very simple and effective system. There's 2 holes in the rez, one for outlet to the feed hose (usually 13mm) and then a 20mm return that goes a bit lower on the rez. Then all you need is a pump and all the hose/connectors!


----------



## hyroot (Apr 17, 2015)

i wonder how blumats would do with coco


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

Significant anxiety problem today. Sucks. Having a mocha with a tblspn of canna oil... Should do the trick.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 19, 2015)

I am sure that it will.

You work too hard to not be happy. :0)

JD


----------



## rob333 (Apr 19, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Update.
> 
> CMH Cabinet is looking good. Flipped to true 12/12 a week ago but they kinda started flowering a bit after spending a few weeks before that on 15/9. I am happy with it so far.
> View attachment 3304720 View attachment 3304721 View attachment 3304722 View attachment 3304723 View attachment 3304724


som1 loves there cats


----------



## Javadog (Apr 20, 2015)

I am hoping that the evening settled down well Bro.

I am up, dishes washed lol, and getting ready for the day.

Hope Springs Eternal!

JD


----------



## hyroot (Apr 20, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Significant anxiety problem today. Sucks. Having a mocha with a tblspn of canna oil... Should do the trick.



I gotta get you a sour tsunami x querkle cut. Numb you up nice.

I took a few 2 week premie buds from the bottom of the plant. Dried them and smoked. I felt a little numbing.for a little bit . I'm sure after done and cured it will be much stronger. Its Almost done. Its definitely has a good amount of cbd.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 everybody!!! Hope your feeling better today SG.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm better. It comes and goes. Especially lately since having more shit wrong w me. I dont deal well mentally sometimes...

The edibles always bring me.down a few notches.. Lol

Happy 420 all. I'll be st work! Won't get to celebrate till 6 tonight


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I am hoping that the evening settled down well Bro.
> 
> I am up, dishes washed lol, and getting ready for the day.
> 
> ...


I was able to get to sleep and it helped for sure. I just really dont like having to deal or think about having to go to the doctor for more stuff. Getting old is a bitch. I used to be able to tolerate being worked on much better and did not get so psyched out but its just not the case any longer.. Ive had only a few panic attacks ever but I can tell you I never want another one. Freaks be out even more when I feel like i am getting close to that point. I could have taken more like 4tsp instead of 1tblspn and still been good. I think sometimes the anxiety can block the high. 

Thanks for all you guy's good thoughts. This is only place for me to vent it


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

Better night. Putting my thoughts aside and focusing on getting g ripped now that I'm home. Got truffle goat cheese, brie, baquette, and a big pork chop too. Wife and kids are almost leaving Disneyland. So I have a few hours to myself with the hounds and my dab rig. Lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2015)

Sounds like a nice relaxing night!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 20, 2015)

It does at that. Enjoy!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey SG, that oil attachment that you posted a photo of in the 600...
...how does that one operate? Does it rotate around? 

Please post a different angle if you can. Thanks!

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Hey SG, that oil attachment that you posted a photo of in the 600...
> ...how does that one operate? Does it rotate around?
> 
> Please post a different angle if you can. Thanks!
> ...


Its just a quarts nail.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 20, 2015)

cool. 10Q :0)


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

Quartz. Spell check was screwing me


----------



## fumble (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 SG  glad you are feeling a bit better. Your dinner sounds like it was delicious


----------



## hyroot (Apr 21, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Its just a quarts nail.
> 
> View attachment 3400499 View attachment 3400500



Ive been wanting one of those bangers ever since I smoked out of @headtreep banger at the cup. a chunk just fell off of my ceramic nail a couple days ago. It still works though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 21, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Ive been wanting one of those bangers ever since I smoked out of @headtreep banger at the cup. a chunk just fell off of my ceramic nail a couple days ago. It still works though.



It works great and cleans easily. Guy at the shop said this is what I wanted over ceramic or titanium. So far he has given good advice.  LOL I think it was like 19$ or so. I have been using my exacto knives as dabbers... LOL They work good but I should probably get a glass one.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 21, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Quartz. Spell check was screwing me


Ha ha ha!

I remember when I first typed "Obama" into a Microsoft
Word document. The program's auto-spell-check popped
up a dialog that suggested that I had mis-typed a word
and offering "Osama" as a replacement. Hilarious.

JD


----------



## hyroot (Apr 22, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> It works great and cleans easily. Guy at the shop said this is what I wanted over ceramic or titanium. So far he has given good advice.  LOL I think it was like 19$ or so. I have been using my exacto knives as dabbers... LOL They work good but I should probably get a glass one.



a quartz nail for less than a $100 wow. Do you know if its Chinese or German glass / quartz?

go to harbor freight and get a stainless steal carving set. 5.99. Its basically similar dab tools as what happy daddy makes. But they use a specific grade of titanium.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 22, 2015)

Even though I blow glass I prefer metal dab tools, just my 2 cents . I've been wanting to try a nail like that. I've got a basic Ti nail with a dome, and it works fine but the dome does get pretty hot if its more then just me having a dab or 2.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is the new 4x4 with 9-10gl in it. veg another week and flip. I am trying to get the screens for them prepped tonight.
 

Here is the other 4x4 at just past 6weeks. They will go 9. 
 

Here are a bunch of bud shots. You can see a fabric strand from my towel on the skunk.. LOL I was wiping water spill off the buds there. 
xxx og
 

Skunk #1
 

Deep Psycosis
 

Pre98 bubba kush
 

Fireballs @genuity 
 

Dog @DST 
 


Take care all! Busy ass two weeks for me. Should be almost ready to harvest by the time it settles down at work.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 22, 2015)

hyroot said:


> a quartz nail for less than a $100 wow. Do you know if its Chinese or German glass / quartz?
> 
> go to harbor freight and get a stainless steal carving set. 5.99. Its basically similar dab tools as what happy daddy makes. But they use a specific grade of titanium.





Thundercat said:


> Even though I blow glass I prefer metal dab tools, just my 2 cents . I've been wanting to try a nail like that. I've got a basic Ti nail with a dome, and it works fine but the dome does get pretty hot if its more then just me having a dab or 2.



Thanks guys. I will stick with my stainless xacto knives then. LOL! They are great for dealing with the oil anyway.

I have no idea hy. Just a head shop in redlands I go to and they have a TON of glass.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 22, 2015)

Everything looks killer SG 
what is in the 9-+10 gal bags ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 22, 2015)

Each one different. I can't remember off the top if my head... Umm

Fireballs white
9lb hammer
Quantum kush
Pre98 bubba
Cindy 99
Mk ultra
I can't remember what the last 3 are. Lol. 
I think a blue dream and a gth.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome shots SG and such great variety. Like a bag of jelly beans in your 
garden just pick a flavor.

Hope things swing upward for you in health and all things. I always just try to 
focus on all the good things and usually seems to outweigh the bad. ATB mate


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 25, 2015)

Well.... Landlord called and is putting his other home on the market so he is moving back into this one. We have to be out June 1st. 

I was gonna throw the switch on my tents in a few days. Now I gotta hold off till we are in the new place. Plants will be huge in a month. Lol! 

Anyone in our area... If you have an enclosed trailer lmk. I need to make the grow mobile if possible. For like 2-4 weeks. 

Take care all! Minor setback. Probably gonna be extra busy for a few months. Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

We could put something together in the north garden.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 26, 2015)

Damn mate that sucks hey, hope you can find a new joint quickly 
A mobile grow room sounds cool, I'd love to see how you set it up!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 26, 2015)

I hate it when landlords do stuff like that. I had one sell a house while we were living in it, it was so annoying.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow....Only one week more than the bare minimum....sorry
to hear that you are being put through the experience.

Hope Springs Eternal, and maybe it will be to a better place.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 26, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> I hate it when landlords do stuff like that. I had one sell a house while we were living in it, it was so annoying.


same and he had people in and out of my house for a month before he put it up for sale fixing all the things he should have fixed while he was owner, I paid the jackass rent for 5 years and he offers me the place for 5k less then his original asking. I moved down the street, rented there for a year from a new owner and then he wanted to sell that house, this new guy I rented from for a year sold me the house for 30k less then the other jackass after putting in a brand new bathroom 2 weeks after we moved in. 

Identical homes. There's now new regulations in place that requires folks to claim rental properties as income which is getting all the fly by nighters out of the rental business. A lot of folks up here were slum lords getting their mortgages paid evicting people and then fixing the property and selling it. The government didn't bank on all these slum lords evicting people immediately lol.


----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2015)

dan man that sucks! hope you find a place


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2015)

We got a place. Its two bed two bath older home with a huge yard. Single car garage, circle driveway. Best part is one big shed and one medium one. Electric already ran to the big one and its farthest from the house. 

This year we are saving for a home in a big way. Gonna unload the truck and bank it for that purpose. Told the wife one year and we buy. Hate moving and need our own space. Imagine what I can do w space I owned.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2015)

Take care all!


----------



## Javadog (May 1, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Imagine what I can do w space I owned.


Oooooohhhh!

Congrat of finding a new place.

JD


----------



## Mr.Head (May 1, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> We got a place. Its two bed two bath older home with a huge yard. Single car garage, circle driveway. Best part is one big shed and one medium one. Electric already ran to the big one and its farthest from the house.
> 
> This year we are saving for a home in a big way. Gonna unload the truck and bank it for that purpose. Told the wife one year and we buy. Hate moving and need our own space. Imagine what I can do w space I owned.


congrats dude. Glad things are working out for you.


----------



## fumble (May 1, 2015)

That is awrsome news SG  glad you were able to find a place so fast


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2015)

Great news SG, hope all goes well from here


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2015)

NIce man glad you found a place! I really want to stop renting as well.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 5, 2015)

Thursday is D Day. I sign and pay and then will be moving the grow. I have already harvested the tent that was flowering and tomorrow night will take the other two tents down and have the plants out in the open shed for a night with a light bulb on. LOL My plan is to go treat the house and property with repellent and then go move the gear into the shed. Then the plants. Each bagged in a contractor bag. 

I have 9 10gl and 6 5gl. The rest are in 1gl and the cloner is full. LOL This is my first move with a grow of this magnitude. Its going to be a challenge I know. 

Not to mention the entire house we have been packing up. My wife is awesome I gotta say.  Friday we are just doing some car trips too and then Saturday I will have a trailer for the big stuff. Probably just 3-4 loads saturday and we will be out. Then sunday and monday is fixits and cleaning. 

I doubt I will be back on here till sometime after the move is all done. Take care folks.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 5, 2015)

Hope all goes as smoothly as possible SG.


----------



## Javadog (May 5, 2015)

Good luck. We'll see you after. :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2015)

Here's to a smooth move SG


----------



## fumble (May 6, 2015)

right on SG  very happy for you. Good luck and wishes for an easy move.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Nervous as hell. Tomorrow is the start of a big weekend. Almost everything is ready to move as far as grow is concerned. Getting the last.of it ready tonight.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 6, 2015)

Good luck SG, hope all goes off without a hitch


----------



## SomeGuy (May 7, 2015)

Today wasnt perfect. Plants aren't moved. Just a snafoo. Will get up early and finish move then get temp power ran. Gonna be a hard couple more days. Lol!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Today wasnt perfect. Plants aren't moved. Just a snafoo. Will get up early and finish move then get temp power ran. Gonna be a hard couple more days. Lol!


Shit bro, hope all works out hey, nothing more stressful than setting up from scratch!


----------



## jigfresh (May 8, 2015)

I'm off today. Good luck with everything. We woke up to a beautiful sight, snow on top of everything. It's a nice send off. Hope you enjoy the new place.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 8, 2015)

Have a good flight! Take care buddy!


----------



## Thundercat (May 8, 2015)

Man I hope you have better luck with today SG! Moving a garden can be such a pain in the ass, I don't look forward to my next move.

Hope you have a good flight Jig!


----------



## jigfresh (May 8, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll be landing just before 3pm there on Saturday, with a 6 hour drive to follow, so I can pack up everything and move my garden and house on Sunday.


----------



## fumble (May 8, 2015)

have a safe trip Jigfresh


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2015)

Post major pics of the new digs! (to both SG and Jig)

Tomorrow my baby graduates from law school!

So much going on! I must figure out a way to deal with it all!

Oh yeah - I can just do this:



Cheers, Bon Voyage, and safe travels to all on this fine May Friday!

Mo


----------



## Javadog (May 8, 2015)

Good luck wrapping it up SG.

and safe travel Jig!

JD


----------



## fumble (May 9, 2015)

Thats awesome Mo! Congratulations.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 11, 2015)

Mo. Congrats!

All!
Thanks for the well wishes.

We are moved. Grow and all. Lots more to get settled this week but all in all its done and we are safe. I'm sure I'll be back more once things get into their groove again.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 11, 2015)

Great news SG! Glad things went off without a hitch man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 11, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Mo. Congrats!
> 
> All!
> Thanks for the well wishes.
> ...


Great news bud


----------



## fumble (May 11, 2015)

that's great SG...glad the move is over and done with


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2015)

How is the back doing after the move?

I wish I could have been some help.


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2015)

yay. I got moved too. I had been wondering about you.


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2015)

Woot glad to hear everything went well man! Hopefully after your settled in you can take a weekend and recover .


----------



## SomeGuy (May 13, 2015)

Electrician. Shows up tomorrow at 9 and we have move in inspection at 10. Its all good though. 

I am getting closer to flipping. Probably tomorrow night.

2*4 veg tent. Pretty empty right now. Have to take cuts in the cloner before flipping.
 

4*4 with 9 10gl in it. Ready to go
 

4*4 with 16 5gl. Transplanted 10 last night. Ready also
 

Take care all. Trying to get through this month!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2015)

House has fucked up wiring. Not even permited and done shorty. Electrician says its screwed. I ampissed. Will be litigation g w them. Found a local friend.to house my grow. Move it this weekend. My folks are making it possible to just buy right now. 

I'm offline for bit. Those of you that know me can reach me by cell or email. 

See you all on the flip side when this ride is over.

~SG


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2015)

Shit man good luck I hope you get things figured out.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2015)

FUCK.

I am very slowly coming down from a bad panic attack. It was only my second one. Last one I had was a few months ago. maybe 2months after dads stroke. Problem is... this one happened at work. Im still here recovering. have to get good enough to drive. Im high enough up that my superiors are unaware but I have to make them aware since I had a full on meltdown. Sucks big ass... I cant control it at all. Now I feel like shit and pretty worthless and weak. At least my colleague was very nice about it. Helped me quite a bit. Doesnt make me feel any better though.... 


I should mention I never had anxiety like this before. I


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2015)

I had my first last year. Freaked me out.

Breathing helps. Hang in there SG!


----------



## fumble (May 15, 2015)

sorry to hear that SG...I get them myself and they really suck. I had one at the bbq Mo. Can't offer much help except just roll with it. Recognizing it for what it is really helps. The more I try to fight it, the worse it gets. Hope you feel better SG. Glad your co worker was helpful.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 16, 2015)

Oh shit SG, really sorry to hear of your issues and anxiety  i suffer from it pretty bad hey. I found this natural remedy called rescue remedy made with elderflower, works really well. Other than that, just breathe and smoke a pipe. I really hope you can get everything sorted mate.


----------



## fumble (May 16, 2015)

skullcap and passionflower are great for anxiety as well. Just look for a tea with them in it


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2015)

Man that sucks SG! My wife has had a couple and at one point had a scrip for zanx because of it.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

I am pretty sure these episodes are caused by depleting your stores of adrenaline after pushing yourself too hard. Slow things down and keep tasks manageable. I know you are an overachiever and it will take some time.


----------



## Javadog (May 16, 2015)

Yes, and stress.

I was set to post all pissed about the wiring....this is worse.

But it will be behind you soon enough. Be open where you
can, with those you trust. In this day and age, most things
are protected from rash action, with Illness being one.

Let us know if there is anything we can do. 

I had one once, when I was messed up about what I was
trying to do, and it was like a Heart Attack, esp at first.

Very sorry,

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (May 17, 2015)

SG keep your head up man! Hate to see bad things happen to good people, tears me up. 

The universe is made up of a multitude of waves. Life itself also takes the form of a wave. Just
try to remember that when you down in the lowest part of the trench, there is a crest not too far 
behind to bring you back up.

ATB man.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2015)

Grow is at my friends place. Flipped them all. Will take cuts tomorrow and feed everyone. Gonna be big this time. 

I'm still taking the ativan as ive been on the verge a bit since the attack. But I know I will get through. 


Parents are gonna get us their real estate attorney to deal w these people for me and they are gonna help us just buy. So glad grow is moved for now. 


I have a lot of folks worried about me having these. Not what I wanted....sigh. We have several of our friends coming to stay soon. They made plans after my wife blabbed. 

I'm just trying to keep myself u der wraps. Bag! More bag!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 27, 2015)

Doing better some. Visit from friends helped. I'm not doing too bad on these ladies six days into 12/12 either. Despite moving them three times before flipping

9-10gl smart pots
 
16-5gl smart pots
 
 

Cloner and veggers
 
 

I'm still growing at least.... We talk to the owners of this place tomorrow morning. You wont all believe how far i took them on this. Got em scared. My folks and I are close to done getting prequalified... Soon we hope to be house hunting. 


Take care all. Best wishes to you! Still got the anxiety and may for a while I guess... Gonna work through it.


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2015)

my moms an agent / broker if you need one. My brother too. The seller pays all the fees. They work all over.


the plants are looking good. Any branches break in the moves? I've always broke so many everytime I've had to move gardens


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2015)

Glade to hear you are growing. Buying will be great though. I bet you can't wait


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2015)

Yes, keep on keeping on. The plants look happy. 

I hope that you rise as you go along.

JD


----------



## fumble (May 28, 2015)

High SG  Hope all is going well. Your girls look lovely...especially bathed in that pink glow


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2015)

Thanks fumble!


Update. We met owners. We can stay as long as needed till we buy a house. We deal w them only until we leave. We will get our full deposits back. 

We should "SHOULD" be prequalified next week or so and then we can shop. I am hoping I can move into a house of our own by Aug 1st. 

I'll be on here and there but life has picked up pace. I've even been asked to grow boutique buds now for a rec club in oregon. Lol. 

I am so ready to have my own space! Holler out to all my socal peeps! We will be or sure having a BBQ to celebrate when the big event happens.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2015)

happy for ya SG, glad things are working out..bring on the bbq 
good thoughts your way bro


----------



## fumble (May 28, 2015)

Awesome SG...all good thoughts out your way for your own home by August first


----------



## fumble (May 28, 2015)

Great to see you back Bob  quite a scare


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2015)

fumble said:


> Great to see you back Bob  quite a scare


thank you Fumble, glad to be upright
ready for some artery clogging pork bbq  now


----------



## fumble (May 28, 2015)

lol right on...so we'll see you in December then


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> thank you Fumble, glad to be upright
> ready for some artery clogging pork bbq  now



Dude. Seriously glad ur Alive. I can grill some mean veggies man. I've been taking charge of myself the last several months. Lost about 40lbs now since u last saw me. 

My dads stroke got me thinking ya know.... 

Wishing you the best recovery Bob.


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

@BobBitchen - I have found some excellent meatless meats. They are very good with BBQ sauce.

The other thing I am digging like never before is oatmeal with apples and berries and cinnamon. I can also eat an apple as a meal. Those things are filling. I love the Honeycrisp variety. In a pinch I will eat applesauce. I want to try and make some homemade. Maybe I will add a secret ingredient 

@SomeGuy - Why are you working with Oregon? I know some people in Newport Beach that would love your gourmet flowers and edibles.

Take your time finding the right place. Go big and negotiate hard. Be willing to walk away from everything. We walked away from this place 4 times.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2015)

Family friend has big rec in or I guess. They want dank on demand. We would have to relocate. I told them. Down the road. Lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @BobBitchen - I have found some excellent meatless meats. They are very good with BBQ sauce.
> 
> The other thing I am digging like never before is oatmeal with apples and berries and cinnamon. I can also eat an apple as a meal. Those things are filling. I love the Honeycrisp variety. In a pinch I will eat applesauce. I want to try and make some homemade. Maybe I will add a secret ingredient
> 
> ...


I'v already enjoyed soy chorizo last week.
I guess "moderation" is my problem, no more 1/2 lb of bacon every morning lol
ànd been doing a nutri bullit green drinks a couple times a day.
change is a mother f'er for me, but I'm Givin it a go


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

Soy bacon! I love the stuff


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2015)

Sorry Ive been slacking on updates. Grow is not with me all the time now so I seriously only see it three times a week. They seem to be doing ok with the quantity of love I have been able to give. Plants got big.. LOL No cages or anything this time... Probably gonna be a shit ton more sticks in both tents though. 

This is the 4x4 tent with the cob bars and 16 5gl smartpots. all different strains of course. LOL
   

This is the 4x4 tent with 9 10gl They are big
  
Some vegging. Cloner is full too. So soon the veg will be overflowing. I will probably setup the 3x3 to deal with it if I get crowded. 
 



I should mention that They are less than two weeks into flower. I need to take time next time I go over to feed and strip the bottom vegetation on all of them. Dont want too much fluff in the end. 

Take care All! 

~SG


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Soy bacon! I love the stuff



I think I saw you quit your job? What you got in the works man? Ive had a lot going on. When the dust settles we need to meet up. Hope your ok.


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

It isn't fun! Better jobs out there now though.

I may start a publishing company. I already helped one author on here publish a book.

What should I call the company? Something short so it fits on the binding nicely.


----------



## Javadog (May 29, 2015)

Mo Books


----------



## fumble (May 30, 2015)

that is hella awesome Mo! you should def start a publishing company...I have a book or two in my head


----------



## Javadog (May 30, 2015)

I have always sworn that I had one too. :0)


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2015)

Let me know! I have been an editor for 20 years. I know Fumble could write a killer canna cookbook!


----------



## fumble (May 30, 2015)

I bet it sucks not being with your grow...but it still looks awesome! 



SomeGuy said:


> Sorry Ive been slacking on updates. Grow is not with me all the time now so I seriously only see it three times a week. They seem to be doing ok with the quantity of love I have been able to give. Plants got big.. LOL No cages or anything this time... Probably gonna be a shit ton more sticks in both tents though.
> 
> This is the 4x4 tent with the cob bars and 16 5gl smartpots. all different strains of course. LOL
> View attachment 3429700 View attachment 3429701 View attachment 3429702
> ...


----------



## fumble (May 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Let me know! I have been an editor for 20 years. I know Fumble could write a killer canna cookbook!


why thank you Mo  I do love to write and haven't in a long time. I wrote one poem...it was published in one of those 'collections' lol...link is in my sig I think


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 3, 2015)

OMG! We are so excited and happy its crazy! We get a pre approval letter today so we can shop for a home. I cant believe it. We have been dreaming of this for so long now and I just cant believe its here. Seriously got teary at my desk with joy when my broker sent me the news. We have a ton of work to do now though! The GOOD kind of work.  I cant wait to build out a permanent grow space now. Im way excited. I keep popping in but have no time lately. I hope you all are well too. Take care!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> OMG! We are so excited and happy its crazy! We get a pre approval letter today so we can shop for a home. I cant believe it. We have been dreaming of this for so long now and I just cant believe its here. Seriously got teary at my desk with joy when my broker sent me the news. We have a ton of work to do now though! The GOOD kind of work.  I cant wait to build out a permanent grow space now. Im way excited. I keep popping in but have no time lately. I hope you all are well too. Take care!


Great news SG , very happy for you, good things happen to good people.
congrats bro..


----------



## Javadog (Jun 3, 2015)

Awesome news SG.

May we all make Safe Harbor.

JD


----------



## fumble (Jun 3, 2015)

That is awesome news SG! Congratulations.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you all! Its been a tough climb but we made it. I'm super excited. Plus just think what kind of grow space I'll be putting together at the new place. . 

Plants are two weeks in i think... Looking awesome. Gonna get some yield this rou d I think. 


Night night! Heading to dland w wife and kids tomorrow afternoon! Gotta catch the world of wonder show. Its the last time we will go this summer. Fitting to celebrate.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 8, 2015)

It is a helluva lot of work to buy a house. holy shit. Its fun but I am going to be way more happy when its done and over and we are in it. LOL Take care all!

~SG


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2015)

Are you staying in the same area?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Are you staying in the same area?



Same town yes. Not in the same neighborhood. Hopefully we will be submitting an offer on a house a bit later today. Its a little much but its perfect for us. I would rather get something good and have to work at it a bit than buy something less. So... will be looking into solar asap to defer some power costs. However, its totally doable and when the wife goes back to work it will be easy street. LOL.. 

I am hoping that I can get closed quickly and get out of the place we are ASAP


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 12, 2015)

OMG.. The waiting... LOL We hope to hear back about our offer today but they have till monday I believe... "waiting is the hardest part" 

We cant wait to really get settled. Moving sucks and is always around the corner when renting. Ill let you all know when we do. Have a great weekend.


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2015)

good luck SG  hope you hear back from them soon


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 13, 2015)

Great stuff SG, hope you find out soon, then we can crack out the champas


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2015)

We are headed to escrow! Woot


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

Outstanding! What an awesome day!
Loan terms are amazing right now too!

Snoopy dance!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2015)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Outstanding! What an awesome day!
> Loan terms are amazing right now too!
> 
> Snoopy dance!
> ...





Thundercat said:


> Congrats buddy!



Thanks! WE are stoked! Should be a quick escrow. We are going to order the home inspection asap. There is a slew of them that need done actually... inspections that is. Hopefully its all nominal and wont hang us up! We want to close asap and lock in the rate. Plus we want out of our current living situation! They say we will close July 12th or 13th. hopefully that its true. We are supposed to go to tahoe the 16th! LOL.

Wish us luck. Its a little bit of a ride from here till august!.. LOL


----------



## hyroot (Jun 19, 2015)

Congrats

Did you already sign papers before getting an inspection? I hope not...

Cob driver question from earlier


Will 4 or 5 Vero 29 work with this?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 19, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Congrats
> 
> Did you already sign papers before getting an inspection? I hope not...
> 
> ...



wont even drive one man. a good way to figure is look at the maximum voltage of a cob. (cxa/vero29 use about 36-38v.. roughly. refer to data sheet for specifics) The driver must provide the bare minimum voltage the cob requires to be able to drive it at all. To drive multiple cobs multiply the quantity of cobs desired by the required voltage for one cob and it would tell you what you need to know so six cobs at 38v is 228v. make sense? 

The hlg185 series by meanwell has drivers that will push 4 I think. They are not cheap... LOL 



Also NO NO NO. We just went into escrow. I dont sign closing papers etc.. till the 16th of next month (hopefully). We still have a ways to go but it is underway. We wont even put the rest of the money into escrow till like the 10th of next month or when we are sure things are all good. Do not want a ton of money sitting in escrow if something should go wrong.  Mom did escrow for 30 years.. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2015)

bummer. Got mites at grow location. I treated this morning. They only got 2 plants webbed good. Plants responded well to the treatment and the bugs did not like it... So now cycling my spraying every other day for the next several weeks. Its the damn heat that brings em out. Once it warms up in cali it can get brutal. My new house will be much better a location as well. I already moved all the veggers back with me so all the genetics are safe even if I tank a crop. I fucking hate mites. there... feels better.. LOL


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 23, 2015)

Glad to see youre on the road to gettin rid of those mites! one of the upsides to where i live are the calmer summers. 

Ive been wanting to move to a place with a better basement. semi finished or something so i can take advantage of the natural cooling of them. 

Especially with the LEDs itd be so nice to have a fully functioning basement. 

Good luck in your fight!


----------



## fumble (Jun 24, 2015)

sorry to hear that SG...if they are still in veg you might try some diatomaceous earth.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3449411



did you go? 

Hope your well.

My current grow sucks. LOL. I will get some product but not what I wanted. SO... waiting for my new grow space to become mine. LOL


----------



## hyroot (Jun 29, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> did you go?
> 
> Hope your well.
> 
> My current grow sucks. LOL. I will get some product but not what I wanted. SO... waiting for my new grow space to become mine. LOL



Yeah met up with a few people. It was small but chill. I got in some good networking with a few dispensaries. One of which, me n the owner have long time mutual friends


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Yeah met up with a few people. It was small but chill. I got in some good networking with a few dispensaries. One of which, me n the owner have long time mutual friends


Nice. Always nice to meet folks and make connections.

We need to hook up once I get into my new place. I should have a space 8*9.5 for flower and 6x9.5 veg. I plan on building it out right away so I can be good to go early August.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 4, 2015)

Good luck wrapping up the process.

Be patient with the move in....anything that you want to 
do to the place will be way easier to do when it is empty.
(I painted my entire place....it was blue ;0)

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 5, 2015)

On way down to see @Mohican. . Wife just ran in to panera to get us a sandwich. Boy is napping. 

No more updates on this grow other than I. Ditching it. Will probably clean it all out this week and just focus on the new place. Got some smoke but none of its premo. Majority never even flowered after 7weeks... Lots of issues...

Gonna have to stick some outdoors as soon as we are in to keep myself in supply. Lots of folks were starting to rely on me... Sucks to be hitting reset but this is the way it goes... 

I did save all the genetics I wanted to keep so that's a huge plus. Take care ya all! See ya soon Mo!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 5, 2015)

If the genetics are safe then you can always reset.

Good luck with the establishment.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 6, 2015)

Mo! Was awesome to see you guys! Thankyou for having us out. Can't wait to have you out to the new place. 10more days to close! Boy loved your pool. We went to Huntington and walked around and out the list. Had some chronic tacos before leaving. It was a great day. 

SG


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

@SomeGuy - I just noticed that the bag of Alaska fert I showed you was the All-Purpose and not the Tomato













It was great to see you too! We had a blast


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 6, 2015)

Good to know! Thanks Mo. . Our little boy loved you guys. Lol! Wife said he gave yours a kiss even. 

Almost there on the house! My student loans will be squared away by weeks end and the funding should all be in also. Hopefully seller is doing their part as we will be ready to close! Woot


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

Fingers crossed. They always try to sweep something under the rug at closing.

How did the inspection go? Copper wiring?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 8, 2015)

Stay on track and boat that bass SG!

Good luck,

JD


----------



## papapayne (Jul 9, 2015)

I understand ya SG. My move made it hard to have a good run. I really should scrap my flower cycle as well.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 13, 2015)

I see ya got a new fire, I hope it's not a threat . 
Can't wait see your new set up.
hope all is well


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 14, 2015)

Its that time of year bob. Im on 3 asthma medications already. Any more problems and I get a new specialist.. ugh.

I could be better right now but thank god for you guys here. I tanked an entire crop and got a bunch of way less than ideal larf to puff on. (thanks for the help @Mohican) 

Im in process of letting go a 30yr employee for gross misconduct... Im also trying to close a house this week and the student loan company is causing me too much stress for words.

I barely made it home last night before having a massive panic attack. It was like 10x worse than my first one. Thought I was having a stroke or heart attack a few times. felt like my whole body went tingly and numb.. hot cold sweats.. legs cramping. worst part is that Im cognizant but my body is not. This is crazy shit... always been a little high strung but turn 40 and on comes the attacks.. WTF is what I am saying.. 


Send good vibes for me you all. I need the paperwork for the house done and to get this SOB working for me fired. Then I will feel above water again. Thanks for letting me vent! LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

Sending you good vibes from up in Woodland Hills


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sending you good vibes from up in Woodland Hills


I feel your good vibe man. We truly loved hanging at your place with you and the mrs. My boy had so much fun. Have fun in the Hills!  Im feeling better. Just have to stay on top of the meds when having this much stress I guess... Was never like this before... but here it is.. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

You will learn to cope with the crap.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2015)

Glad to hear your feeling better man. Its gonna get smoother soon, once you take care of this house stuff and can just get back into normal life.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2015)

I was very sorry to hear of the difficulties bro. I am head-down in
the Salt Mines these days, and am just checking in, but am also here
to help if I can. 

My backup supply is at your disposal as well. :0) You know that I am just 
restarting, but I can still share.

Keep the shiny side up!

JD


----------



## fumble (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey SG ...havent been around much. Sounds like you having a bit of a rough time. Sorry to hear that. Sending hugs and good thoughts your way. Hope you are settled soon. 



SomeGuy said:


> Its that time of year bob. Im on 3 asthma medications already. Any more problems and I get a new specialist.. ugh.
> 
> I could be better right now but thank god for you guys here. I tanked an entire crop and got a bunch of way less than ideal larf to puff on. (thanks for the help @Mohican)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

How was the Fireballs?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How was the Fireballs?


Was good. Smoked some jays of it and put the rest in the crock w the other stuff I had from the f'd up grow. Actually on my second crock of oil making. Washing the first round. 

Got things squared away finally w house. Make final choices w lending and get docs tomorrow. We will close Tuesday! 

I want.to get that lamp from you too! . Thanks a ton Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2015)

Read every page carefully!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 17, 2015)

You know it!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2015)

We had a set of papers once that contained a whole section of pages for alimony! The broker said that they didn't know why that was in there. Sketchy.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow, beware indeed. Good luck wrapping up the deal bro.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 18, 2015)

The acre of property that is steep slope burned yesterday. More bs to deal with. House not touched but deck needs rebuilt and some trees removed. Obviously some iceplant to put in on that hill. One tossed cigarette I what lit.it up I guess.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like you're in line for flash floods today now.
Maybe put out some fires.
Stay safe.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 18, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks like you're in line for flash floods today now.
> Maybe put out some fires.
> Stay safe.


You too man. Gonna stop by and see if the rains this morning did any slide damage on the hill. I doubt it though. Firefighters put a ton of water on it and it was fine yesterday. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 18, 2015)

It's OK. Got close look at deck. Complete loss. Must tear out and rebuild. Getting quote Mon so I know what I want back in $$$ to get it done. May pay to have more footings poured and build it bigger myself.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh shit! Got any pics?

What a nightmare. We had a fire in our back yard a week after we moved in. The palm trees hit the power lines and started burning. Must be a good omen


----------



## hyroot (Jul 20, 2015)

So when those ice plants are in are we going boarding down that hill...? dont tell me you never went boarding down ice plants when you were a kid.


----------



## fumble (Jul 20, 2015)

What is an ice plant?

....i guess now you can do the deck however you want?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2015)

Ice plant


----------



## fumble (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Bob.  that is pretty...looks like a succulent.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 20, 2015)

It is is supposed to help root a steep hill and also prevent fire from catching. They also turn pretty.. LOL I want to do the lower 2/3rds this way and work the rest up top in some way. I would also love to build a little more decking but that will come later. So much to do right now and cant do jack..  Seems that is the way it goes. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

How is the closing going?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 20, 2015)

:-/ wont be closing till we make sure there is a deal on the deck and some landscaping help to prevent slide. Hopefully soon But we have no idea yet. Was supposed to happen wed with the first ext and now maybe later. Gotta be done right before I sign. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Will they need to wait for insurance to pay for the damage?

My sister and her husband had to clear away a ton of old growth trees and brush on their property after moving in. The county would fine them big time if they left it close to the house.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 20, 2015)

still waiting to know.. hold on... 

Deck quote came in.... 8,375$ to have it taken out and rebuilt. 

Thats just the deck


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow...hold fast and deal with things as they arise bro.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

So... Might be getting my docs to sign tomorrow. Let's keep fingers crossed. This means we will probably close on Monday. 

We got arrangements made for the deck and everything else. So we get a new deck. Did final walkthrough the other day. Just hoping this gets done asap. 

Can't wait to have the first get together there.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Fingers crossed!!!



my processor said we should get the docs tomorrow. Will probably fund Tuesday and close wed. Maybe sooner but probably not. LOL 

So hopefully we will be moving very soon!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

How far from your current location? Are you still packed?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2015)

Great questions Mo. I am stoked to hear that things seem to be wrapping Bro.

Head down in the Salt Mines, but still checkin' in.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 31, 2015)

Sounds good buddy, glad things are coming together for you finally. Its been a crazy few months it seems.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2015)

Any news on the closing?


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 7, 2015)

We are funded. Will be.closed and ours today at 5pm! Woot


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 7, 2015)

It's now ours! Boy is asleep. I'm loading up truck w cleaning supplies. Both heading over in a bit to get started. 

We are so ready to move into our home! Woot!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> We are funded. Will be.closed and ours today at 5pm! Woot



Whew! 

Hoo hoo!

Good news bud.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2015)

Congrats SG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 7, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> We are funded. Will be.closed and ours today at 5pm! Woot


hell yea! when do i get to come build you a greenhouse


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2015)

whoot whoot! congrats man!


----------



## testiclees (Aug 8, 2015)

Exciting. Congrats bro.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats bro

Are you near your old place?

Bbq time lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> hell yea! when do i get to come build you a greenhouse



Funny you say that! I've been looking at doing two 10*20 carports back to back as a greenhouse. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 8, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> Are you near your old place?
> 
> Bbq time lol


Not super close but that side of town. Closer to the freeway. Lots more space to play with than the tract homes! .

BBQ time indeed.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

I know you are very busy but, don't forget to take pics! You will love looking at these pics years from now! I have a video walkthrough I narrated in our house when we bought it in 1997. It's fun to see what has changed over the years.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Funny you say that! I've been looking at doing two 10*20 carports back to back as a greenhouse. Lol


ask @papapayne about the carports first. i almost did that but he beat me to it and we dont like them.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 9, 2015)

I love you guys!

First night sleeping here. Holy cow we got a lot done today. Tomorrow is easier. Can't believe it. Having bags in my huge kitchen. Lol. I love having my own place. All the hassle.is behind us now! Woot. Will be getting my indoor ON in a few weeks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations Man!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 10, 2015)

Woohoo I just caught up man congrats!!!!! Hope the move goes well, wish I could offer to help . I can't wait to see what you do with your own space.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah....expand to fit. Enjoy the process. You earned this.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks guys! Cloud-9. I'm looking at an 8*8 tent to go with my two 4*4s. Mo is hooking me up w a 1k hps. That and all the other light I have should do a 8*8. Got some other parts for the two 4*4 lighting. Plus still have the clone table and the 2*4 tent. I anticipate a great fall and winter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks guys! Cloud-9. I'm looking at an 8*8 tent to go with my two 4*4s. Mo is hooking me up w a 1k hps. That and all the other light I have should do a 8*8. Got some other parts for the two 4*4 lighting. Plus still have the clone table and the 2*4 tent. I anticipate a great fall and winter.


Hell yea brother! So many of us moving on and up. Looks like I will be framing papapayne and myself new flower rooms over the next couple weeks. I am so happy for your family


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 12, 2015)

View off the newly rebuilt deck. They built it way beefier than the previous one.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 12, 2015)

Schweet!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2015)

Awesome view! He looks very interested


----------



## papapayne (Aug 12, 2015)

awesome view man! congrats again on the move. I would HIGHLY recommend looking at dr.d81s hightunnel pics. HANDS DOWN thats the better, cheaper, more efficient, sturdier way to do a greenhouse. There is nothing about carports I like...they cost more, especially once you add up buying 50 cinderbricks to raise the roof up, and all the special stuff needed to make it function without blowing away from a mild storm, let alone a real storm.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 12, 2015)

I may build something myself. Not sure how I would do the cover. But the rest doesn't look too bad. Honestly I want about 12-15' wide by 30-40' long. It would be mostly raised bed veggie greenhouse. A portion would be for my stuff. We want to grow a good portion of our food in the future.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Awesome view! He looks very interested


He loves our house. It's huge inside and out. Lol. The deck is fascinating to him. He watched the burned one get taken out and a new one build in a little over 2 days.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 12, 2015)

Sunset view looking the other way on the deck


----------



## Javadog (Aug 12, 2015)

Awesome. A Room With a View indeed!


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2015)

Right on SG! Congrats on your own place.  i know you are one happy man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Sunset view looking the other way on the deck
> 
> View attachment 3478126


fantastic


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2015)

got things cleaned up in and around the shed. new 8'x8' tent is up in there too. Gonna go grab the rest of my gear tomorrow and get it all setup this weekend. FINALLY! LOL! Also! Good news. power co is coming to take down all my burned trees for free. yay! 

I am working on getting the grow room and whole of the outdoors in decent shape and then I am going to start marking out the greenhouse area. Im gonna go big. 12-15'wide and 36-40' long. 

Here is the plastic cover I am looking at. https://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/ProductDisplay?catalogId=15052&storeId=10001&productId=358905&langId=-1&division=FarmTek

will be somewhat like Dr D's but with shorter overall height. maybe a 2' side wall with osb and then the grey electrical pvc that is already primed for the hoops. I am thinking gable fans on each end would help cool it all. with some fans inside circulating air.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2015)

Glad to see ya get rollin again SG


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Glad to see ya get rollin again SG



Thanks Bob! Hope your doing ok with your health and all.  I will snap some photos of the new spaces when its all setup this weekend. Its super exciting. Never had this much space for my operation. 8x8 for flower and two 4x4 for veg. Plus the clone table and all the little extras.. LOL not sure I have a plan for the 2x4 tent as of yet. Maybe just strictly seed runs or maybe... just maybe... a male tent.. LOL


----------



## papapayne (Aug 27, 2015)

aint it awesome having a large area to work in


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2015)

Im a little in shock tbh PP. setting the 8x8 up I was thinking. [email protected]@@ This thing is huge. LOL Im gonna have to leave space to walk in there to work on them. LOL. I am thinking I will have the same feeling next year doing outdoor. having even part of a greenhouse to work in will be great. I am thinking 3 crops like JJ does for the outdoors. I do not want plants as big as that though for stealth reasons. 

One thing I plan to do differently than I have done in the past is to keep the 8x8 in perpetual 12/12 So I will be vegging them along farther in the 4x4 tents before they get moved into the 8x8. I was thinking I could move 4-6 plants every two weeks into flower and eventually be harvesting on the same schedule. This would allow me to produce more throughout the year for sure.


----------



## fumble (Aug 27, 2015)

sounds like it's all coming together nicely for you SG. I'm sure it was worth the wait to have all the space you have to work with now  I can't wait to see your greenhouse


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 28, 2015)

8*8 is running. It's not completely setup yet but it is operational! Woot.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 28, 2015)

Theyare still recovering from the move btw. It fried em good in the trash bags. Lost my cherry pie. Only one though.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

Brilliant! Looking great SG. Those plants are looking like they are already happy to be in their new home.

Akki:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello in here... Just found this thread.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 28, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Hello in here... Just found this thread.


I thought you had been here. Lol! Been busting buns. Know anyone good who does ac? I need some things done. It works but needs insulation and new drain pvc. Maintenance things. Plus the drain is a big deal if not.addressed


----------



## supchaka (Aug 28, 2015)

U know I may have been here before my hiatus but forgot!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 28, 2015)

yea I feel ya! It gets crazy at times with my GH, rooms, farm etc. such is life!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi fumble, long time no see!


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2015)

High Supchaka  good to see you back around. Hope all is well in your world


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2015)

Hope you're getting settled in Ok SG.
any grow updates?
I hope this wild weather isn't affecting you 


Peace bob


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

Things have been dark here for too long. I am getting worried!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm OK. Been busy. Lost s shit ton of smart pots somewhere. Not sure where. So ordered and waiting to finish transplanting all. Have gone to perlite, promix, coco and other amendments and such into a soiless mix in the smartpots like dirt. We shall see... I'm waiting till end of month to flip as its been so hot. Have a few to put outside this weekend I hope. 

Getting solar... Um... Have shit tons.of house stuff all the time. Got mower fixed and finally mowed dead backyard. Only want so much grass when I bring it back to life. Work is like work lately but that's how it goes sometimes. I've applied for a bad ass job in La Mirada. Never know unless you try...lol. 

I'll try to take s pic or.two this weekend sometime.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

La Mirada! That will be a trek! Will you move again? I can't take it! Where am I going to go hang out!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> La Mirada! That will be a trek! Will you move again? I can't take it! Where am I going to go hang out!


I don't think we will move. I would do the trek. It would be well worth it to double my income. I finally got mowed! House is falling into order slowly. Hopefully have you out soon man!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 11, 2015)

Glad to see things going together for your SG. Good luck on the job interview, and can't wait to see the updates.

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2015)

Glad things are going well for you SG  Good luck with the interview


----------



## supchaka (Sep 11, 2015)

I did a 6 month stint in Brea some years ago, that was a bit of a trek for me. Started at 5am everyday which sucked but at least I missed the traffic!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks. Hopefully I get an interview! There are not too many folks that do what I do. This would be the next big step for me in the direction I really would like to go with my profession. 

Need to get on the ball with the growing a d updates though. Lots of locals I would like to have come.over to see the place too! 



papapayne said:


> Glad to see things going together for your SG. Good luck on the job interview, and can't wait to see the updates.
> 
> Stay free, stay high
> 
> papa


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Ok. Here is a pic of the three I put outside this morning

Left to right. One 15g and two 20gl
Animal cookies, 9lb hammer, fireballs purple


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

Whew - I feel much better now - thank you


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Got most of them transplanted. The two left in 1gl I am waiting on more 10gl smartpots to arrive. I dropped a bunch of strains.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Got these auto seeds for free through the vault on here. I'm gonna give em a try in the veg tent and see how it goes. Got some regular seeds to pop too. Looking forward to making flowers again!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

Yessssssssssss!

I need to get you one of these Rebar clones. I would love to see what you can do with her.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Got these auto seeds for free through the vault on here. I'm gonna give em a try in the veg tent and see how it goes. Got some regular seeds to pop too. Looking forward to making flowers again!
> View attachment 3498572


I did the thing and it kept gliching when i tryed to do it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 14, 2015)

All set to go. The ones transplanted first have already perked up a bunch. The small pots are 5gl the bigger ones are 10. Will run mostly 10 in flower eventually. Also want.to add blumats


----------



## hyroot (Sep 14, 2015)

Let me know when you want clones. I have a few in the cloner now. I will take more next week.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 14, 2015)

Mix is soiless but....

Perlite
Promix w michos
Coco
Blood meal
Bone meal
Azomite
Alaska pellets both veg and bloom
Worm castings
Some compost. 

Currently just watering since transplant and all new growth looks good. Will start making tea soon in a trashcan.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Mix is soiless but....
> 
> Perlite
> Promix w michos
> ...


Thrash can tea has kept mine nice and happy


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2015)

Sounds like a company name Doc!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 15, 2015)

Thrash can tea Inc. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 15, 2015)

Doc knows. It.works great if you have big enough air pump. 

I'm liking my soil-like mix. Lol. (At least its mostly organic). Need blumats though! Cut down on labor.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Doc knows. It.works great if you have big enough air pump.
> 
> I'm liking my soil-like mix. Lol. (At least its mostly organic). Need blumats though! Cut down on labor.


Yea i am ready to move up to a half horse septic pump for air


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2015)

Get an old hot tub. Self contained - pump, bubbles...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2015)

I am thinking something like this i can drive from greenhouse to green house. Plus i can run 6 cards per plus 4 rec per peice of land. I may end up with more than one spot.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

You will need a bigger truck!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 16, 2015)

Anyone want to come help me fix my grow sheds leaky roof? It's a flat roof that is angled. Has corrugated metal on top. It's leaking in two spots. 

I'm gonna look for a bigger ladder tomorrow on clist and go to Lowes and look for stuff. 

@supchaka 
If ur bored tomorrow hit me up. Lol. Calling off sick to deal with this


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 16, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Anyone want to come help me fix my grow sheds leaky roof? It's a flat roof that is angled. Has corrugated metal on top. It's leaking in two spots.
> 
> I'm gonna look for a bigger ladder tomorrow on clist and go to Lowes and look for stuff.
> 
> ...


Metal roof is easy. It is most likly a screw. I would change them and look for any holes or tears.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Anyone want to come help me fix my grow sheds leaky roof? It's a flat roof that is angled. Has corrugated metal on top. It's leaking in two spots.
> 
> I'm gonna look for a bigger ladder tomorrow on clist and go to Lowes and look for stuff.
> 
> ...



If you buy a ladder at home depot you can return it for a full refund when you are done. I do that every time I need a stair dolly or ladder.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 17, 2015)

I needed a big ladder as a home owner though. So I bought a nice adjustable a-frame 10'. That coverts to a 20' extension ladder. 

I used a gallon of roof patch and pulled up the leading edge of the metal roof to apply it. Was getting under the metal so that was the problem. Need to add just a bit more flashing to the from and it should be sealed up good. Today ii

Put ew hose bibs on the outside. 
Insulated the ac outside line need to do inside
Fixed the roof of shed for the most part and sealed the base too
Put a new kitchen faucet in and all new valves

Then I ran outta time! Lol

Gonna put a fire pit in on Sunday too


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2015)

Glad you got the leak fixed SG  You've been busy busy with the new house. I'm sure it feels great though, cuz it's yours


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 18, 2015)

Pics. Gonna flip some of these this weekend


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 18, 2015)

Keep in mind that 8*8 tent is like 4 4*4 tents all together! I plan on adding plants to the flower cycle every 3weeks or so eventually. But at least I'm back in the saddle. Gonna flip this weekend I think on about 8-10 of these.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice SG! I will be flipping some on a 10\14 and try to push them through before we have to move


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 19, 2015)

Clones!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

Starting to feel like home?

Any word on the new job?

I finally planted my clones in pre-moistened Promix. They are in the clone cabinet in the studio. We have company coming and I had to relinquish the bathroom


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Starting to feel like home?
> 
> Any word on the new job?
> 
> I finally planted my clones in pre-moistened Promix. They are in the clone cabinet in the studio. We have company coming and I had to relinquish the bathroom


For sure! We love it here. No news yet but the search has not closed. 

Glad you are rocking the cabinet. I'm making slow but sure headway on my space


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 20, 2015)

Got electrical rsn today and set most things up. I'm happy. Got a ton of work done. I'll take pics soon. I'm going to flip very soon. @supchaka stopped by to drop off some srs og clones! I already put some cuts in the cloner and will transplant the two he gave me tomorrow. Gonna run one right away to see what it can do and veg the other for a few weeks. I Have an induction light and an led light to build still! Getting there! Gotta fill up the 8*8. Figure start with what's in there and add some more every 3-4 weeks. Get on a perpetual cycle. Lots of space. Will eventually build walls and move out of tents too.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I did the thing and it kept gliching when i tryed to do it.


You can have the three I have left or two not sure gave some away


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 21, 2015)

Got some seeds dropped.

3* alien x triangle auto
2* candy drop x NY purple diesel
3* candy drop x stomper og
3* jillybean
4* white widow
3* deep blue f-3


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 21, 2015)

Transplanted to two srs og from Chaka also


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 21, 2015)

I took a clone of each one so they look small. Lol.. Plus those are 10gl


----------



## papapayne (Sep 22, 2015)

ah the great wheels of progress! Awesome man, simply awesome. I am feeling more and more akin to your grow, as we are in Very similar sizes, and both restarting from moves, and in the figuring new spaces out phase. 

Out of curiosity, I figure you are keeping moms in some fashion, are you keeping "dedicated" moms in a dedicated space? or just pulling clones before you flower? I have been debating my plans, been thinking of using my 4x4 to keep full time moms of my strains I really don't want to ever lose. Then a separate space to veg the next cycle, and store testers coming up from seed. 

Everything looks awesome, I really should have gone into 10 gallon pots, mostly in 5 gallons this first run sadly. didn't have the funds this time for all the soil, hopefully next cycle will be homemade soil with animal manure from the farm. 

Anyway, keep up the great work

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks PP!

I like 10 gl size for sure. I don't keep dedicated moms. Just take cuts and put the "mom" to flower. 

It's nice to get off the ground. Still some work to do before I flip the first round. I am going to put screens on at least the big ones in there. I'm getting several new strains from hyroot soon and with seed popping... I think I'll be back up to 20 strains in no time ... Lol!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 22, 2015)

Yea that sounds a lot like me. I keep telling myself I will keep moms, but when I see big healthy plants, I am like shit, you are begging to be flowered! 

I also keep saying I will cut down to only a few strains, and knock it outta the park with my known winners, but then for some reason I simply must pop this strain, and then oh yea i have these beans to test. Its a disease I tell ya!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 22, 2015)

Got two cuts of my blue dream back and in the cloner. Yay! That and the pre98 I don't want.to let go of. Of course I never want to let go of any really. Lol. That's my problem. I'm committing to running some seeds this year just for fun though. It's always nice to find something new even if you don't keep them all. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 27, 2015)

Tied em down and flipped em. Figured great time to do it on the eclipse. Hopefully the 8*8 will run in 12/12 always. .


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm building a 250w induction and then a 200w vero18 cob fixture. Should be enough to get running. Have more lighting options in back pocket too.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 27, 2015)

looking good man, cant wait to see how they respond and bud out!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Well. It's been a tough month I gotta say. My dad is progressively harder to deal with after the stroke. Kinda made him more of a dick. I think he is getting dementiaHe decided they would buy a house in Prescott. Mom is not thrilled about it. But its almost a done deal and they leave the 6th. Soon! It's a blessing and curse. Lol. 

My brother is going w them. I have to face it... My 35 yo brother is a loser... He is disabled.. Always has had a learning disability due to seizures at birth but never really tries to overcome any of it. Total disconnect mentally about success and what it takes to get there. Not to mention his taste in women...

He is still married to that POS that stole pills. I saw her at his place before he was getting kicked out and he had a good story to explain it boy.. Lol. In the whole process my dad gets involved and that all goes to shit cuz he tells us to f off...

So we are already barley talking and of course my brother spills the beans about me having mmj. I figure no biggie as I'm 41 and damn responsible for my shit.. But wasn't really necessary to stir the pot w ultra conservative folks. 

Sucks but I think we will be lucky to see them once a year and I doubt my wife can stand my dad or brother much longer. So good and bad all mixed into one.

Plus... Haven't had a harvest in months and pretty done buying anything. At least I have some plants to watch grow and a house to keep me busy.

Thanks for listening to me bitch/vent. Lol!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

You always have us SG!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You always have us SG!


Love ya mo! I miss you man. How's work? My girls and little guy are down there today at dland. Haven't even had you out to the new house yet have I? I'm such a dunce. Just working on my house and dealing w family bs. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

Love you to SG!

Don't worry about hurting our feelings. Wrong family hehe

We had a hospital emergency with our daughter visiting from Maui and then spent the weekend hosting family down here from Portland to watch my nephew play in a college football game. I am beyond exhausted and am working from home today. My dyslexia is really taking over right now - I am typing all my words backwords!

The house is looking great and I know how difficult family BS is. You just need to have a good sense of humor to get through it. I just step back and think about how amazing it is to be floating around in space on this bitchin paradise and enjoying each little gift as much as possible.

I have been eating a ton of apples lately and they are making me feel so good! What is in these things! Did they GMO some THC into apples? haha

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your family woes SG. Don't feel bad, we all have dysfunctional families. In my case it's my mom and youngest brother, different story but more or less situation you're in with your dad and brother. Keep your chin up and light one up when things get crazy


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2015)

I was going to say,sounds like you got one of my brothers...gotta love them though,I think.

Looking good.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

They are either non-smokers and are telling you that you're going to go to hell, or they are smokers and they steal your stash! Can't win either way!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

"Can't pick your family " they say.
I'm sure my family woudn't have picked me..


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Love you to SG!
> 
> Don't worry about hurting our feelings. Wrong family hehe
> 
> ...


Thanks mo! Sorry about the mess you had too. I want things easy but I'm finding most folks think thier way is the easy way... When I think easy I think live and.let.live..lol!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was going to say,sounds like you got one of my brothers...gotta love them though,I think.
> 
> Looking good.


Yeah. He spilled the beans about my card, grow... The whole nine yards. Lol. He will be living with them till they die I bet and living off of them till he dies or.the funds run out. He is probably thinking deep down they will.cut me out for being a doper... Funny thing is that I'm not all that angry or surprised w him. 

I just think... It doesn't have to be.so difficult... Lol. I pretty much said... I'm legal, all I do with it is legal and what I'm allowed to, good enough for the state should be good enough for you..


----------



## supchaka (Sep 28, 2015)

It's pretty cool how this site randomly unfollows threads for me


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

supchaka said:


> It's pretty cool how this site randomly unfollows threads for me


Lol. No worries man. I saw your new thread by luck tbh. Lol


Check out my 250w 90$ induction fixture. . Lol. El cheapo


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Sep 28, 2015)

leds are looking awesome, plants are looking awesome.

About family...man oh man...I get it. Its a hard sell this whole MMJ thing...my dad is barely back on speaking terms about it with me. Hell going thru issues with my gfs family who just found out what I do. Obviously nothing I can do to change their minds. We only get one go round on this merry go round of life, and you are the only one that's ever going to understand what a mile in your shoes feel like or whatever other catchy uplifting saying can go there lol. keep your chin up brother, got plenty of listening ears when ever you need to rant.

stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks PP

Pain is no joke. And I hate life on pain killers. So mmj it is. I have a hard time even getting like wrecked high... I just feel better usually and then just s bit blazed. But I sleep good (6hrs or so). The nortiptylene helps w that too


----------



## papapayne (Sep 28, 2015)

yea I have never understood why it is perfectly ok for me to take perkoset, clonopin, xanax, soma, vicodin or all the other shit the VA wants to push down my throat (which have thousands of deaths annually) but the very idea of using marijuana instead is insane, or why its ok for my gfs family to chug down a 12 pack a person of beer at kids party but if i lite up a doobie, holy fuck they would lose their shit.

such a successful brain washing system has happened, and people seem to be perfectly content to remain close minded. 

I have always heard, you can't fix stupid...wouldn't it be nice if we could at least keep it from breeding lol


----------



## papapayne (Sep 28, 2015)

and yea man, i can't remember the last time I really felt that super high feeling like when I first was starting smoking. I can hardly tell which weeds are the most potent or not...tolerance is to fucked up. 

the one exception was hemlocks "fubar" holy fuck...that shit got me every time was intense.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

Stay positive and it will work out with them or it wont but you are handeling your life responsible. Shit we moved 3 hours away to get away from me wifes family and still had to deal with there shit. 3000 miles is working better


----------



## supchaka (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm digging the induction light. I might have to get on one of those for my closet! Are they cooler than the led?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2015)

On par w led heat


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 2, 2015)

41 today! Getting old. Lol. 

Maybe I'll get to build another led light this weekend. Would love to get my tent filled up more in a few weeks!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy birthday geezer!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> 41 today! Getting old. Lol.


Happy B-Day SG, enjoy your day! You're an f'n spring chicken, my son's closer to your age than me


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> 41 today! Getting old. Lol.
> 
> Maybe I'll get to build another led light this weekend. Would love to get my tent filled up more in a few weeks!


Happy Birthday dude! Hope you have a cracker of a day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy bday SG!


----------



## fumble (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey SG...Happy Birthday! Hope your day was wonderful


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday SG!

Mrs Mo and I chopped a bunch of lower branches today preparing for the rain. Those branches always break and get muddy. The Mystery Blue is making my whole house smell like blueberry gasoline!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 3, 2015)

Yum yum yum mo!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 4, 2015)

Been raining since middle if the night. Went out to check my roof repairs on the grow shed just now. Looks dry dry dry inside! Yay! I had also moved my outdoors Friday and put plastic over them. Looks like that was a good move as they are staying dry too.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2015)

We barely got wet. I have seen heavier dew.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> We barely got wet. I have seen heavier dew.


That is how it rained here Friday night. Barely got the ground wet


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 4, 2015)

I spoke too early. Lol. The front corner has looking water. Roof not angled enough really. It's not as bad as last time so I know my patching helped. Next step is 5gl of elastomeric coating on the top and be done w it. . The white will help keep it cooler in the shed anyway. 

This winter is gonna keep me busy I imagine. Lol



SomeGuy said:


> Been raining since middle if the night. Went out to check my roof repairs on the grow shed just now. Looks dry dry dry inside! Yay! I had also moved my outdoors Friday and put plastic over them. Looks like that was a good move as they are staying dry too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I spoke too early. Lol. The front corner has looking water. Roof not angled enough really. It's not as bad as last time so I know my patching helped. Next step is 5gl of elastomeric coating on the top and be done w it. . The white will help keep it cooler in the shed anyway.
> 
> This winter is gonna keep me busy I imagine. Lol


You should see the place i looked at yesterday. Tweekers had pull the copper out of the walls. We loved it!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 4, 2015)

I figure you could rebuild a house doc. You need a place you can be left alone.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I figure you could rebuild a house doc. You need a place you can be left alone.


You said it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 7, 2015)

Welp... Finally out completely. Little bit of edible oil left but that's it. My outdoor are on track though! I think maybe 5more weeks on those or so. The indoor is almost at 1.5wks so 7.5wks left on them. I'm headed out to take care of the indoor in just a bit. Bunch of clones to pot and plants to feed. 

Oh. And! I almost have another led bar built


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 7, 2015)

Couple shots. Potted clones and fed them all. Added two srs to the flower room also. Almost have another light built... But I said that. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 7, 2015)

Closer look


----------



## papapayne (Oct 8, 2015)

Starting to get full in there!! Looking awesome man!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 8, 2015)

Outdoor


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 8, 2015)

Animal cookies
 
9lb hammer
 

Fireballs purple pheno


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice man! I have two of bob's purple fireballs vegging for spring run. I hope they do well for you outside. That sucks you are out man with that far to go still. I finally will start to take plants down this weekennd and should keep harvesting till the day we have to go it looks like. In a couple weeks i could get something to bob or someone your way if you need it. Just let me know.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice man! I have two of bob's purple fireballs vegging for spring run. I hope they do well for you outside. That sucks you are out man with that far to go still. I finally will start to take plants down this weekennd and should keep harvesting till the day we have to go it looks like. In a couple weeks i could get something to bob or someone your way if you need it. Just let me know.


The purple FB just looks so great while growing. I think the white pheno may actually be better but the purple is so nice to the eye.. LOL 

Thanks man! I appreciate that. Friend is helping me out down here. There have been several who have helped me out in times of need. Mo has definitely helped me out a ton. Once I flower more Blue dream he will be getting a nice cola of that since its his fave.  I should bring him a cut to throw outside next spring! A BD would get massive in his yard. 

good luck with the harvest and move doc. I am hoping you and family catch a break soon.  FYI, I know some people up there that have a small farm. Its actually my good friends wife and her family. From what she tells us it is happening in a big way up there right now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> The purple FB just looks so great while growing. I think the white pheno may actually be better but the purple is so nice to the eye.. LOL
> .


I had the same feeling with the two phenos.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2015)

Do you happen to have either one in veg ? 
I'd love to get a few cuts..


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Do you happen to have either one in veg ?
> I'd love to get a few cuts..


I have 3fb purple cuts in the cloner trying to get legs. They were taken from the one I have outside.

The white I have two in 5gl and you can have one. They suffered from an overzealous been treatment but have started recovery well. 

Thanks again! Wife and boy might drive w me tomorrow.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks @supchaka. I got my rec renewed and that place is and doc are just fine.

I bought some monterey bt for the outdoor. Gonna treat them in just a bit. Look good though. Indoor is rocking


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 20, 2015)

Starting to get all jungly in there.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 20, 2015)

@Mohican. Finally caught the magenta out. So gonna tear into it and see. Will.let you know.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2015)

Great Scott!! 

Happy back to the future day all! 


That's heavy...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2015)

Is something wrong with gravity?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm gonna wait to take some pics this weekend. Starting to get quite a bit.of nug formation. Outdoor is finishing quick and looking good. Not.tons of yeild but that happens when they go outside so late In the season. I think I could perpetually keep some.outdoor under the tarp this winter though. I want.to do 4 big ones next summer


----------



## supchaka (Oct 26, 2015)

Let's try again. Riu is determined to not follow your thread for me.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2015)

Think the outdoor will start coming down. We are almost out again! Lol. I never realized before how much weed I really grew for us. Chaka is hooking me.up w more srs clones so those will take thier place outdoors. Things are looking up but I e been somewhat down. At least I haven't had a panic attack in a while! . 

Oh. Have shots but gonna try to resize before posting since I have the como in front.it me.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2015)

Here we go. It is going well at about 4 weeks. I have noticed on set of flowers is about a week behind when not using a trigger light. So they look at about 3weeks to me. Still healthy and doing well. I have a stand up fan in there that oscillates... hat to turn it to low as some actually were getting wind burned! LOL

The whole tent:
 
 

Left side with the Vero18 bars:
 

Right side with induction and kessil
 

The two SRS. They have grown a bit compared to the post at the top of this page!
 

One of two 4x4 veg tents with still a little room in it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 29, 2015)

If your in Cali sign the petition to stop drug testing for mmj patients! 

https://www.change.org/p/jerry-brown-recognize-medical-cannabis-on-employee-drug-tests?recruiter=106508070&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2015)

Done!

How much did you donate?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Done!
> 
> How much did you donate?



I can't.donate to anyone right now! Lol. House poor for a bit. . But that's OK


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2015)

I was just teasing you! I love all of these do-gooder sites. You try to help and the first thing they want is money!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 29, 2015)

Love you mo! . Miss you buddy. Time is a huge commodity that is never thought it would be. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2015)

I didn't want to scare you or Jigs or DST. I am just coming out of the other side. It is a long ride but well worth it! Our daughter is coming home so we will be back to the roommate crap again! We have been having so much fun being teenagers again! Work has been busy so the days are flying by. Dressing up for Halloween at work tomorrow. Potluck (I wish it was pot)! I would love to pull out a giant doobie and just puff those kids out!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 15, 2015)

Here are some shots from the outdoor. It's 8 plants total, all srs. The pots are like one 30gl and two 35gl smartpots. 

These were pretty small when I got them a few weeks or so ago from Chaka. They seem to be doing great and only just started to show some signs of flower. I think the tarp helps quite a bit.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 15, 2015)

These are from the 6th. They are bigger now even...lol. Just started really taking off the last few weeks. Some will be done soon er than others I think. The hgk in the back left is tall. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 15, 2015)

And yes... I need another driver for a light I was building. So... I rigged up the bulbs for a while as some extra lighting for the plants on the outer perimeter eventually the whole room will be lit w cobs.. Just takes time... And $$$$ lol.


----------



## fumble (Nov 15, 2015)

Looking great SG


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2015)

pics.

the few gnats in the picture come at no extra charge :-/ not many of them but they do come around..


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2015)

Went through what they call active shooter training. Holy cow I hope I never am in that position. However, it seems more a more likely considering the way things have been escalating like this. could happen anywhere. got me to thinking... man.. the general public needs this.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds intense. I'm so glad I don't leave the house much.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Sounds intense. I'm so glad I don't leave the house much.



It can get crazy out there! LOL Man the quantum is falling all over itself. The Qrazy Quake is stacking up. The skunk #1 is super smelly and the 9lb is just uber frosty. Nice to be back at it. Need to run a sub panel to the shed and build a few more lights. Then I can really pump out the indoor.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 18, 2015)

Are you bogartting all the fuckin gnats!? Oh wait I got a couple too.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 18, 2015)

It is cool to see the HGK working...it is a giant stretcher....

Really good smoke. I have high hopes. :0)


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2015)

It does stretch jd. But it seems strong. Will take more time than the others to finish. 10-11 weeks I bet


----------



## Javadog (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes. 10 is a decent minimum. I have gone longer....12 at least but that was an experiment.

It is pretty stinky. Very tasty. Very hopeful. :0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a qrazy quake here that is really getting fat.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 18, 2015)

looking awesome man!! indoor, outdoor, everything looks great. 

Looks like the new digs are working out great for you.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I have a qrazy quake here that is really getting fat.



Yeah this one is stacking up really nice. very kushy smell. hard to nail it down over the loud ass skunk#1 and all the others.. LOL you get those yet or what?!! 

I hate feeling scatter brained but being sick has done me no favors man. lol Hope your doing great! how much time left in the Spain adventures man?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2015)

The lights are in madrid I have to work out some paperwork to get them released to me, such a hassle I think it would have been best to just leave them growing your plants, but too late now.

We have about 6 months left on the lease for the house, after May 1 we will have the option to lease it again for another 6 mo or a year... we will see where things stand then on many fronts.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 19, 2015)

Sorry man. Ugh. Wish u well whichever way you end up going. Sounds.like enough time .to bang out some crops though. Looks like you got some experience under your belt too!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2015)

@FLkeys1 The slymer cut is vegging great. I did research and it looks like this Slymer cut is really the "golden ticket" cut of Chernobyl. I am really excited to try her out now! woot.  lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 24, 2015)

I was pretty shocked to find it at a local disp. And the guy there told me they get there clones from Warrior extracts. Found the guy on Instagram and was blown away by his plants.. I also picked up his cut of Lemon OG that has won awards..

His slymer "golden ticket" in flower




His Lemon OG cut, let me know if you want a start


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2015)

What are your plans for the holiday SG?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I was pretty shocked to find it at a local disp. And the guy there told me they get there clones from Warrior extracts. Found the guy on Instagram and was blown away by his plants.. I also picked up his cut of Lemon OG that has won awards..
> 
> His slymer "golden ticket" in flower
> View attachment 3550312
> ...


I would love a cut. Probably will have some extra cuts in a few weeks myself. Took a bunch of clones last night. You would like the 9lb hammer and the fireballs white.


Fixed


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What are your plans for the holiday SG?


I'm working tomorrow. Then my wife's friend and her family are coming over Thurs. Probably lots of yard work in there too. Lol. 
What's up? What you got going? I have some things for you too! Lol. Hope ur bearing with work OK!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2015)

Two Turkey day parties to attend. I have stopped eating so I will have room to gorge!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm having a party at my place, you guys should drop bye.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'm having a party at my place, you guys should drop bye.


It's just the pond we have to hop! . Stay well jig


----------



## fumble (Nov 25, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I was pretty shocked to find it at a local disp. And the guy there told me they get there clones from Warrior extracts. Found the guy on Instagram and was blown away by his plants.. I also picked up his cut of Lemon OG that has won awards..
> 
> His slymer "golden ticket" in flower
> View attachment 3550312
> ...


Got DAMN! beautiful is all I can say...I want!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2015)

Well... Trying to go up north with the family for christmas to see wifes family. I think we can swing it finally... ONE last obstacle is finding a house/dog sitter from the 21st through the 30th. My hopes are low I can find one.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 25, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Well... Trying to go up north with the family for christmas to see wifes family. I think we can swing it finally... ONE last obstacle is finding a house/dog sitter from the 21st through the 30th. My hopes are low I can find one.



I will be around home for Christmas.. I would not be able to actually stay at the house but I could stop by each day to feed the dog, get mail, water plants?? All i ask is little $$ to pay for gas..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 25, 2015)

fumble said:


> Got DAMN! beautiful is all I can say...I want!



Cuts of the slymer will be at the BBQ for sure, not looking good for me to make it but I will make sure some of my clones are there as well as some bud from Mulanje..
Also thinking about including some seed of the Purple Haze X Jurple - big bud if anyone is interested in them??

Spread the love!!!


----------



## fumble (Nov 25, 2015)

right on FL  I would so love a cut of that Slymer. Hope you can make it too


----------



## hyroot (Nov 25, 2015)

Ooh the hash that Slymer can make. 



Which bbq norcal or socal?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2015)

It really is thoroughly crusted, isn't it?

I hope that your new-home Turkey Day goes smoothly SG.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I will be around home for Christmas.. I would not be able to actually stay at the house but I could stop by each day to feed the dog, get mail, water plants?? All i ask is little $$ to pay for gas..


I think we have someone! Thanks for the offer though. I prefer to have the dogs w some company over the 10days if possible. They are both candy asses too...lol

Can't wait to see what the slymer cut does. Will be starting flower right after we get back from Christmas I thinks


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Javadog said:


> It really is thoroughly crusted, isn't it?
> 
> I hope that your new-home Turkey Day goes smoothly SG.
> 
> JD


Thanks jd. It will be super chill. Might even get to tinker some today too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Yummay mo! Rebar a winner? 



Mohican said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy thanksgiving! 

Quantum getting chop tomorrow .morning.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy turkey day


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2015)

Have a good day someguy! Hope you all have fun.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy turkey SG.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks all! Hopefully you guys had a good one too! Guests just left and was a great success. Yum yum. Now time to spark up! 



hyroot said:


> Happy turkey day





jigfresh said:


> Have a good day someguy! Hope you all have fun.





BobBitchen said:


> Happy turkey SG.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 27, 2015)

Just got done chopping and trimming the big 10g quantum kush. Looks like a few oz dry at least I would think. Lol


----------



## Javadog (Nov 27, 2015)

That looked mighty frosty on the plant. I am sure that it will make good smoke.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 27, 2015)

Here is the smaller 9lb hammer that was in 5gl. Not as much yield but really dank. And... Super yummay


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2015)

Tasted amazing when I ate a raw sample. I am going to press it (maybe tonight) and I will let it cure for a few weeks.

Great holiday here too! The beach was beautiful on Friday.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2015)

I did the skunk and several others tonight. Still lots more getting ready to finish.

Just the skunk#1


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice harvest!

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2015)

Qrazy quake I didn't keep. Last go. Should have kept aa cut


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2015)

Damn dude, the qq I'm growing here is an absolute beast. Biggest one I have I think. And about the smelliest too.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2015)

Looking like some super frosty buds you've been harvesting man nice job!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

Got some more lights:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice mo! Night!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice Kessils....what is the difference between the 380 and the 300?

I am imagining that they dropped the power usage to 80W...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

380 has Deep Purple and Magenta elements, and you can switch between the two or combine them.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh, lol, I got one 300 of each type. :0) Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2015)

I have those too! I am thinking about getting the 20K blue light.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 5, 2015)

Another new Kessil?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 14, 2015)

@Mohican do you still have a 1k your not using? I'm only gonna be able.to flower out 8 of 16 or so if I don't light the other have of the 8*8! Lol. I will have enough led light for the first half ready before I flip. Which will probably be new years.


----------



## fumble (Dec 15, 2015)

pretty girls there SG


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2015)

Of course! Any time you want to pick it up - unless we get so distracted we forget what we are doing


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Of course! Any time you want to pick it up - unless we get so distracted we forget what we are doing


We are so fucked. I always forget shit at your place. Lol. I don't know when I'm gonna see you? Andrew gives me back the envelope for you tomorrow when we meet up. I leave Sunday and am in a dead rush to get shit on auto water for while we are gone... 

What's ur thoughts? Meet after Christmas when I get back?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2015)

Sounds great - no rush on my part.

However, I am jonesing for that killer tray doc made!

Purple Haze on Saturday before the big rain and freezing cold:



I can't wait to try her 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 15, 2015)

Holy piss! That thing is crazy. Did you take down the other one on the front corner outside the screen room ? That one was pretty too



Mohican said:


> Sounds great - no rush on my part.
> 
> However, I am jonesing for that killer tray doc made!
> 
> ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2015)

Just finished transplanting the rest. Holy cow its work. Also hooked up auto water. Thank god for green mile hydro in San berdo


----------



## supchaka (Dec 18, 2015)

I've been in there a few times  nice size place


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2015)

Time to enjoy a bowl. :0)


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2015)

Or three.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 1, 2016)

Mom just called to say happy new years and to tell me she has...

A Thyroid tumor, A lung mass/nodule, and.... Early heart failure. 

Happy new years I guess... 

I hope all of you and the people you love stay healthy and happy this year.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2016)

So sorry to hear this Bro. 

Send Love. Is she near?

Be well.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks jd. They moved several months ago to az. So not close anymore. It's been ongoing for years w her but this is a surprise tbh. She is under such close care not.sure how.they missed all this before...



Javadog said:


> So sorry to hear this Bro.
> 
> Send Love. Is she near?
> 
> ...


----------



## hyroot (Jan 1, 2016)

Shitty news sorry bro.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 1, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Shitty news sorry bro.


Thanks. It's been up and down w them both. Not really looking forward to the inevitable.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 1, 2016)

I figured this would make me feel better. At least keep me busy for the next while.


----------



## fumble (Jan 1, 2016)

damn SG so sorry to hear that. Much love and good thoughts going out to your family


----------



## papapayne (Jan 1, 2016)

dang, Im sorry SG. 

Hoping some good kharma makes it your way!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 1, 2016)

So sorry about your mom, how are you and your family doing?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your mom SG.
thought are with you & your family


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice strains on the way at least. But still....


----------



## GroErr (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear the shitty news SG. Hope all goes well for her. Positive thoughts for you and your family...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2016)

AZ has amazing medical for the elderly. My Grandfather had his second heart attack there and they fixed him right up.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks to you all for well wishes. It is a helluva thing when you realize that both of your parents could die at pretty much any time or end up with life threatening medical issues. Mom has been through a ton already. So we thought she was being watched close enough. Obviously not. The benefit is that she at least knows why she has been so tired the last several months. 

This is kinda fucked up... But I can probably only say it here. Mixed in with the greif of them dying will be some relief too... My relationship with them has not always been easy and in some ways them and my brother are a bit of a black cloud... 


on a brighter note its looking like I will have some sprouts to transplant tonight. quite a few of the seeds have popped so should be fun. Havent ran this much from seed in a while.


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey SG...I have been doing research on oil of oregano for my own uses, and came across this info. It really is amazing stuff. I have been using it to help fight this cold and chest infection. It has even been proven to kill the deadly
*Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus Aureus (MRSA ...*infection. It is also one of the ingredients in my salve for pain. Anyway, thought you might want to know...I think it would work on more types of cancers

*(NaturalNews) You may already be familiar with oregano. It's a warm and savory herb that adds great flavor to sauces in pasta or pizza. What you may not know is that the active component in this herb has impressive healing properties. The active component in oregano that is responsible for its health benefits is called carvacrol.

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/046004_oregano_oil_cancer_growth_norovirus.html#ixzz3wIWldm9s
Some data clearly demonstrate carvacrol's anti-tumor effect on human metastatic breast cancer cells. The research showed that carvacrol expedites cancer cell death. This shows great promise in using the compound for cancer treatment. According to research by Dr. Supriya Bavadekar, assistant professor of pharmacology at Long Island University, carvacrol showed similar results when tested against human prostate cancer cells. "We tested carvacrol in various concentrations and for different time periods against human prostate cancer cells and were excited to see the complete inhibition of cancer cells," said Dr. Bavadekar.

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/046004_oregano_oil_cancer_growth_norovirus.html#ixzz3wIVjSr6F*


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh... and IDK what the fuck. Yesterday we were in HD and all of sudden I went into sweats and my stomach knotted up bad. Had bouts of that all day from then on. Even took a nap and it was a touch better. Woke really early this morning and have been ok since. (fingers crossed) It was enough to make my wife nervous and me... I am gonna buckle down and lose the rest of my weight. Dr. says I should slim down way more to avoid more problems and I am believing him. 

My new years resolution is to focus on MY own health and happiness. nothing like searing stomach pain putting you down to inspire some action... LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe I should be using this stuff, that is some interesting information. Prostate cancer runs in my family. Every time I am feeling off its always there in the back of my mind ya know... 

not that I verbalize that fear...



fumble said:


> Hey SG...I have been doing research on oil of oregano for my own uses, and came across this info. It really is amazing stuff. I have been using it to help fight this cold and chest infection. It has even been proven to kill the deadly
> *Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus Aureus (MRSA ...*infection. It is also one of the ingredients in my salve for pain. Anyway, thought you might want to know...
> 
> *(NaturalNews) You may already be familiar with oregano. It's a warm and savory herb that adds great flavor to sauces in pasta or pizza. What you may not know is that the active component in this herb has impressive healing properties. The active component in oregano that is responsible for its health benefits is called carvacrol.
> ...


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2016)

it is not pleasant to ingest that's for sure...I am going to make some capsules though to avoid the nastiness lol. 

a note on the oregano oil...for medicinal purposes, your regular oregano in the store wont help. You have to get the kind that is grown in the mountains of Italy or Greece or somewhere over there. I believe it is a distilled product. My bottle is like 2 inches tall. It only takes a drop or three...very powerful stuff for sure. I would def check it out if prostate cancer runs in your family SG.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 4, 2016)

@SomeGuy do you have a way to smoke rosin? I have some from Dr.D I need to give you


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> @SomeGuy do you have a way to smoke rosin? I have some from Dr.D I need to give you


I sure do. LOL it can be a mess if you dont have a rig for it. I keep the oils out of my volcano since it gums up so fast. Hope your doing well!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 4, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I sure do. LOL it can be a mess if you dont have a rig for it. I keep the oils out of my volcano since it gums up so fast. Hope your doing well!


It is a mess even with the right setup lol. My woman is always bitching about the rosin dabs stuck to carpets, clothes, tables, couch. keeps telling me shes gonna ban me from dabbing in the house. so far shes all talk, but you know how the ladies can be!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2016)

Most of the time we smoke in the garage... Lol


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I sure do. LOL it can be a mess if you dont have a rig for it. I keep the oils out of my volcano since it gums up so fast. Hope your doing well!


Yeah, I definitely don't have have the right setup for oils plus whenever I handle the stuff it always gets stuck to something. How was your trip?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 5, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Yeah, I definitely don't have have the right setup for oils plus whenever I handle the stuff it always gets stuck to something. How was your trip?


It was great. Always nice to see family. Broke again though but January is always like that. Lol. Seems there is always a shit ton to do and not enough time. 

I bet your itching for the new place! Hopefully you get in before the season goes too far. . 

FYI. The franks gift were not rooted. I threw them in my cloner and when I got back they were all set. So if yours didn't make it mine did and will eventually give up some cuts.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 5, 2016)

Shit-tastic. Lol. Shed roof finally is gone. I've been moving into garage for 2hrs already and not even close to done. It's literally raining indoors. No shit. Lol. The break in rain has helped at least. Almost have the 8*8 ready to come down then have to put it back up! Gonna be a long night. I'll see if I can take a minute and get some pics.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 5, 2016)

Here we go. Garage is full and a mess. I do have the space marked out and clean for the 8*8 though


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2016)

??? Did you say that you lost an outbuilding? What happened? 
(you said "finally"...I think that I missed something) Concerned.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 5, 2016)

Grow shed needs a new roof. Became monsoon like in there. I vacated. Lol. 

Further along than thus but a few carnage pics.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 5, 2016)

Roof wasn't built with enough pitch. And it's a flat style roof. :-/ so I will be in garage till I can take roof off and rebuild into a gable roof. It's OK. Will get through and keep trucking.


----------



## fumble (Jan 6, 2016)

Glad you were able to get it moved SG. Good luck with the rain.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2016)

We need to insulate and drywall that garage! Makes a huge difference. Also add double paned windows.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 6, 2016)

@SomeGuy if you need an extra hand let me know


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 6, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It was great. Always nice to see family. Broke again though but January is always like that. Lol. Seems there is always a shit ton to do and not enough time.
> 
> I bet your itching for the new place! Hopefully you get in before the season goes too far. .
> 
> FYI. The franks gift were not rooted. I threw them in my cloner and when I got back they were all set. So if yours didn't make it mine did and will eventually give up some cuts.


So glad you had a great time and a safe journey  I know how you feel, so much going on is exhausting. I hope you are able to rest and catch up on everything. 

I am so ready to move and get outdoor grow setup. I am so grateful it's just weeks away  

My franks gift had a rocky start but has rooted now and has just started growing so unless something happens I think I'm good. Very happy that yours worked out. Are you going give one to Mo?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes. I give mo about anything he wants from my garden. . Be will get the franks gift and probably some others. I think mo should run this holy grail kush outside. I have new stuff on deck too. Always more. Lol




Andrew2112 said:


> So glad you had a great time and a safe journey  I know how you feel, so much going on is exhausting. I hope you are able to rest and catch up on everything.
> 
> I am so ready to move and get outdoor grow setup. I am so grateful it's just weeks away
> 
> My franks gift had a rocky start but has rooted now and has just started growing so unless something happens I think I'm good. Very happy that yours worked out. Are you going give one to Mo?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2016)

Ooh....I'd love to see him grow the HGK outside. 

The Smoke is making the grade?

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2016)

I love me some Kush plants!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2016)

Faaaaat


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2016)

Having some now. It's great. Makes spear-like colas. Very reminesent of kosher. But a stronger grower and better kushy taste yet light. High is fantastic.



Javadog said:


> Ooh....I'd love to see him grow the HGK outside.
> 
> The Smoke is making the grade?
> 
> JD


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2016)

Awesome! I enjoyed it a great deal. 

The new Headband smells great. Many new breeds just a 
few weeks away. :0)

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone out here want a beautiful deep blue male? @Mohican @FLkeys1 @hyroot. It has tight node structure and smells good. Since I had to move to garage I lost the space I expected to have to conduct such projects so its on the back burner for another year or so till I get my space finalized. Pic is better than talk.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2016)

A beautiful Deep Blue male was used to make the Blue Pit.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 8, 2016)

If @Mohican or @hyroot don't want him I'll take it.. 

@SomeGuy 


QUOTE="SomeGuy, post: 12214090, member: 36593"]Anyone out here want a beautiful deep blue male? @Mohican @FLkeys1 @hyroot. It has tight node structure and smells good. Since I had to move to garage I lost the space I expected to have to conduct such projects so its on the back burner for another year or so till I get my space finalized. Pic is better than talk.
View attachment 3580726[/QUOTE]


----------



## Javadog (Jan 8, 2016)

Good Idea FLK. Save the Male! :0)


----------



## hyroot (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll even take it and make clones for @FLkeys1 and @Mohican or either of you can do the same. 

It would probably make some good strains. I'd have to veg it for another 2- 3 months. Maybe clone to death. Until my current breeding project is done.

BTW I ended up with my last kona sunset being female finally. They're f2's. So with my kona stud I will soon make kona seeds. An f3 of sorts.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> If @Mohican or @hyroot don't want him I'll take it..
> 
> @SomeGuy
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Cool. We can hook up then. . I'm sure you can make a copy or store pollen if anyone else wants some. Might have more males coming w all the seeds I popped


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 8, 2016)

I can flower it out and save the pollen for anyone else and also take cuts off if someone wants some..

I'll email you to meet 


QUOTE="SomeGuy, post: 12217244, member: 36593"][/QUOTE]

Cool. We can hook up then. . I'm sure you can make a copy or store pollen if anyone else wants some. Might have more males coming w all the seeds I popped[/QUOTE]


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2016)

Here is what is getting ready to flip very soon. I'm building another cob bar asap and adding a 400w cmh w a few small cobs for flower. So lots to do this weekend. 
FYI. There is a jillybean from seed that started autoflowering and then two alienxtriangle autos in there too. Strange about the Jilly. But still have another pheno that is behaving right.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2016)

Sweet. Protect the good stuff!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2016)

Are you up for a visit?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 9, 2016)

Hell I'd take a male deep blue or some jizz to put on the srsog. I've been so turned on by the plant as is that I haven't even considered crossing her yet. But it should be some good fuckin times!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2016)

She is so bushy, I bet she would be great to cross with the Jillanje beanstalks!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 12, 2016)

This just got started on 48hrs of dark time to kick start flower. Should hit 12/12 Friday. Some are quite big. I have one more light to build. Here is what's in there lighting wise:
700w of bridgelux vero 18. Mixed white spectrums
200w of vero 29 3000k. Being built.
80w of Philips cob. Unknown. 
400w cmh
8'*8'

Veg is:
260w induction lamp
70w vero 10 5000k. 
4'*4'

Let's hope this is a big one!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 12, 2016)

Believe it or not the two vero 10 5000k bars in veg are awesome. 4 of those would be like hyper veg. The induction is doing that same job but w more watts. If I have to the two vero10 bars can veg the 4*4 and I can add the induction light to the flower tent. But I don't think I'll need to.

Oh. My town just banned cultivation. Fuck them. . I'm a med patient bitch! My wife will be soon too. 

I need to win this powerball. I would back grow operations and do philanthropy for a living. . 1.5billion is a boatload of money.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2016)

I didn't win powerball so still on the daily grind. . I hope you all have better luck than me! Lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2016)

Anyone out here I interested in a couple vero10 led bars? . Lmk. They veg great but the induction. Is more than enough right now.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 14, 2016)

Sorry about not winning the Lottery bro.

I failed to get a ticket.

That big tent looks extremely well lit. :0)

JD


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 15, 2016)

Let's talk about this on Sunday 


SomeGuy said:


> Anyone out here I interested in a couple vero10 led bars? . Lmk. They veg great but the induction. Is more than enough right now.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 15, 2016)

How about some SRS clones anyone? I got some babies to spare


----------



## hyroot (Jan 15, 2016)

supchaka said:


> How about some SRS clones anyone? I got some babies to spare



What's srs?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 15, 2016)

supchaka said:


> How about some SRS clones anyone? I got some babies to spare


 id like to get a couple on Sunday if ya got the extras


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 15, 2016)

supchaka said:


> How about some SRS clones anyone? I got some babies to spare


Yes Please your SRS is tasty


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2016)

hyroot said:


> What's srs?


Something really special. Chemdog x cherry pie


. It does grow great and is some good smoke


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2016)

Well. My 400w cmh was working. Lamp won't strike now. Anyone w a old 400w hps lamp bring w you if you can. Would be great.for testing the ballast with. Man. Lots of setbacks lately! Lol.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 15, 2016)

wow I like your setup!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> wow I like your setup!


Thanks and welcome. It's changed alot. I should probably start a 2016 thread soon. Lol.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 15, 2016)

Bring srs clizzies then.

I'll be bringing cuts for SomeGuy.

Aside from that I'll have extra gg4, locktite, dog trap, nightmare cookies , plushberry, and Mt rainier

I also have a Jamaican landrace in a 2 gal. I'm not going to run it anymore. It's pretty airy and a 15 -16 weeker. But great for cbd and infused oils. Burns too fast when smoked.


BTW anyone having issues with outdoor flowering right now. Everything seems to be staying in veg mode.

@SomeGuy has the slymer rooted?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

I think I have a clone. I'll have to check. I'll be loading cloner tonight so I can give more cuts that are rooted away



hyroot said:


> Bring srs clizzies then.
> 
> I'll be bringing cuts for SomeGuy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2016)

I still have the BBQ jars I put together and this:

REBAR




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I still have the BBQ jars I put together and this:
> 
> REBAR
> 
> ...


Looks fire

I pulled a turkey from freezer. So I probably lied in the email about not feeding people. I think we can do left over turkey sandwiches. I plan to get a fire going in the firepit in the am too if its not windy and rainy.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2016)

Gobble gobble!
Not expected to rain except maybe Tuesday


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2016)

I have a couple of extra REBAR clones. They are trimmed way back.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

Ok. Change. Wife says making chili and cornbread. She says better suited for winter gathering. Lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 16, 2016)

Mmmmmm cornbread....


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

@Andrew2112 

Wife and baby can comean. Forgot to say because stoner... Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Mmmmmm cornbread....


My wife makes great chili from scratch too. . There is a place around the corner. Vietnamese bakery... Donuts really. But omg. I gotta pick some up in the morning. Lol. 

That blue balz you pulled looked awesome. I need to pop that


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

I have a bit of trim I need to run. Too. Maybe mlk day will be hash day for me.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

New Philips hps lamp from home depot 23$ works fine close up of plant base w no2 pencil is fireballs white


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> @Andrew2112
> 
> Wife and baby can comean. Forgot to say because stoner... Lol


Thank you for letting me know, we will all be there Your setup/ plants look really good btw


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2016)

I like that cloth pot-in-pot SG. I have a Blueberry in one out back.

I got ready for all the cloning that I am having to do:
 

Off to the Salt Mines! Be well.

JD


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 17, 2016)

I found this petition to overturn the ban in Yucaipa, the wife and I signed it. Thought it would be good to post here.

https://www.change.org/p/president-of-the-united-states-2?recruiter=465312134&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink


----------



## fumble (Jan 17, 2016)

just signed it


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2016)

Do you want me to bring my 1K?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

Have fun guys.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2016)

Miss you!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 17, 2016)

Great to see everyone! Hope you all get/got back home safe. Lots of fun to see everyone as a group


----------



## supchaka (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks man. Glad I got to meet some new faces. FYI guys the SRS just went into the soil yesterday with a 1/4 dose of grow and cal/mag. They should only need water for awhile.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2016)

Yea bro, great time, great flower/ hash rips all around .
It was nice meeting more people from here too.
Tnx for the cuts guys.. looking forward to em.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh ! and tnx to Mrs andrew2112 for the *fantastic *therapeutic message 
It really helped the twisted knot in my back..*. *I may have to make a follow up appointment !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2016)

Also tnx to Mrs. Someguy for opening up your beautiful home for us...
Good time all around...


----------



## hyroot (Jan 18, 2016)

It was great meeting and seeing everyone else again. I got too high lol. Andrew 2112 I just now smoked that northern lights . That's was good. That srs nug smells great Chaka. That's going on the bowl next ...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2016)

Awesome guys. Glad you all had a good time


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah, lol, it sounds great!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2016)

You were all missed!

Chaka clone is sitting in the window sill enjoying the warm sun with Frank's gift.

I am still smiling from that magical bowl of chili and cornbread I had when I got home. Best munchie cure ever! I slept like a baby!

I wished I lived closer, I could use your help building my structures. I would love to help you build yours!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 18, 2016)

You never know my friend! Maybe I will be closer! Next Tuesday is the big day. Can't wait to see what the future holds for me. It would be great to have you over without the 1.5hrs of driving each way. Lol!




Mohican said:


> You were all missed!
> 
> Chaka clone is sitting in the window sill enjoying the warm sun with Frank's gift.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Physicist (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey I've been living in the south bay pretty much my entire life and wanted to get into growing to help save money for me and my dad. But i only want grow the best quality for him and myself. This will be my first grow and I see you all are friendly and was wondering if i could get a few pointers here and there before i pop my seeds.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2016)

I am sure that you will get good help here. :0)


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 18, 2016)

The_Physicist said:


> Hey I've been living in the south bay pretty much my entire life and wanted to get into growing to help save money for me and my dad. But i only want grow the best quality for him and myself. This will be my first grow and I see you all are friendly and was wondering if i could get a few pointers here and there before i pop my seeds.


Welcome. If you go back and read my old threads I have posted so much on getting started. Lots of options. That's lots of reading though lol! What specifics do you want to know? Idea of budget helps to give you some good advice. Plus. How.much do you want you want to produce? 

Welcome along for the ride


----------



## The_Physicist (Jan 18, 2016)

So I got 5 sativa seeds that I'm trying to grow in a 2 1/2 ft by 5 ft by 6 1/2 ft tall area. I have about $800 saved up so far and I need an led that has a good spectrum and is powerful enough to let these plants reach their potential while keeping the cost low (if possible) so i can buy other things I'll need for my plants. I also was planning on buying a uvb bar to supplement whatever light I end up getting.


----------



## The_Physicist (Jan 18, 2016)

also i wasn't given any info about my seeds other than that they might be some kind of subcool seeds, but i got them from the blazers cup.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 18, 2016)

Added the 1k and kept all the others too. Gonna be a great run @Mohican thanks man! I'm working on filling in the last 4*4 section of the flower tent tonight. The cross over in the center is amazing. Lol!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 18, 2016)

Gonna be an awesome run man, cant wait to see how it progresses! Looking stellar


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Oh ! and tnx to Mrs andrew2112 for the *fantastic *therapeutic message
> It really helped the twisted knot in my back..*. *I may have to make a follow up appointment !


You are very welcome, I'm so glad it helped! And yes, you should! I can do a lot more for you with more time. Send us a PM when you want to set something up - Mrs. 2112

It was great meeting you/chatting with you, thank you so much for the clones and seeds we are very much looking forward to flowering them  hope you get to ski as much as possible this season - Andrew


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 18, 2016)

hyroot said:


> It was great meeting and seeing everyone else again. I got too high lol. Andrew 2112 I just now smoked that northern lights . That's was good. That srs nug smells great Chaka. That's going on the bowl next ...


Glad you liked it, your locomotion is great


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds like i missed out on a good time. i will be in the new place next week and will try to catch up on here some. Srs will goin to flower next week too


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2016)

I am gonna have to watch again as I now have time. I always enjoy your grows.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 19, 2016)

I just took some guard dawg and quantum kush cuts. So they should be ready in week or 2.


Guard dawg is abusive og x tre star dawg from redeyed genetics.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 20, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I just took some guard dawg and quantum kush cuts. So they should be ready in week or 2.
> 
> 
> Guard dawg is abusive og x tre star dawg from redeyed genetics.


I wish I had more room hyroot, you had some killer cuts to pass out


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2016)

Room I got plenty of room now. Just not enough mature plants this round. That will not happen next run in april. I am sending Dr.D81 some of his cuts back and getting a few he has. But I dropped enough seed/took clones to make sure I have more plants ready. It sucks when I have lights waiting to be used and not enough plants.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 20, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Room I got plenty of room now. Just not enough mature plants this round. That will not happen next run in april. I am sending Dr.D81 some of his cuts back and getting a few he has. But I dropped enough seed/took clones to make sure I have more plants ready. It sucks when I have lights waiting to be used and not enough plants.


Yea, that does blow! Did you end up keeping the wet dreams clones I sent ya?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2016)

I have to see if it survived the mites ect. That is also why I am not sending out clones yet till we have them all dead and bug free. We have to have 60 plants ready. 30 for indoor April and 30 for outdoors in late april early may or when ever winter/frost is done here in MI.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 20, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> I have to see if it survived the mites ect. That is also why I am not sending out clones yet till we have them all dead and bug free. We have to have 60 plants ready. 30 for indoor April and 30 for outdoors in late april early may or when ever winter/frost is done here in MI.


That sounds like a mighty fine plant count


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2016)

*How to make the "medicine" *​
This is a written step by step on how i make my infused coconut oil. I call it "medicine" its gnarly stuff but if very effective for pain etc..


*Whats needed:*
-First you need a crockpot with a low and High setting. I use a smaller one. I think it is around 4quarts or so. 
-enough buds, trim, duff etc.. to fill the crock pot to the very top with material. It is best if it is broken up really good and is of fairly good quality. I also try to use as many different strains as possible in it. 
-24oz coconut oil. if you can only fill the crockpot half full use 120z of oil instead. 
-Water to add to crock
-potato ricer
-mesh strainer
-large picther
-some spoons
-some jars

*Extraction process:*
-break up all material into smaller pieces no bigger than fingertip size
-Put all the material into crockpot. Should be full to the brim and squished but packed in so there are no air pockets.
-turn crock on high and pour all the oil over it.
-add water till all the material is wet and covered. will probably be to the brim

--cook for approximately 4-7 days. Add water as needed to keep hydrated. you can let it get all the way to it looks like there is no excess water and then fill back up. I cook on high most of the time but do turn it to low if it sputtering too much and making a mess. That is how you know to turn it down. 

--The material should noticeably be broken down by the end of cooking. You will notice a significant change in how it looks. mostly everything will be very fine and very done.
*
The Squeeze*:
-once its cooked unplug your crock and get setup to squeeze. I lay out a bowl next to the crock to squeeze into. and use a spoon for scooping in and out of the potato ricer.
-load the potato ricer but not too much. Squeeze all you can get out and repeat till all of the oil and water is in the bowl and the crock is empty.
-save the squeezed material for a second run (takes two used first runs to make a second run at a later date)
now put the mesh strainer over the pitcher and pour your liquid through the strainer and into the pitcher. It should have removed a majority of fine particles left from the squeeze.
-put the pitcher with the infused oil and water in the fridge to separate.

*The Wash:*
-Once it has separated in the fridge pull your puck of oil off the top and run it under some cold water to get an waste you can off and throw the water away.
-put the puck in new water in a pot on the stove and heat till the oil is melted in the water. S
-stir furiously till water becomes discolored.
-Put back in pitcher into fridge to separate again.
-do this process over and over (usually about 3-4 times) till the water does not discolor after being stired. Its now clean and that is the last time in the fridge.

*The Finish:*
-take the puck of oil off the water. This time if there is still some debris on the bottom of the puck cut it off with a knife till the puck is only butter. Save what you cut off to put in cookies or something. 
-dry the puck with paper towels really good to keep it cold as it melts to the touch Work fast!
-put the puck in a sauce pan with high sides and a lid that can let seam escape.
-Cook just the oil in the saucepan on low. It will sputter and spit and sound angry. We are getting the water out so this stuff has true shelf life. You know it is ready when the oil goes completely quiet. 
-While cooking you can use a candy thermometer if you want and make sure it doesn't get over 240dg. If you cook on low it will not get that hot though.
-once it is ready and water free pour into canning jars and cap. let cool enough in the open so you can touch them and then move to fridge and then freezer for long term storage.


Thats it. Thats how I make it. Hopefully this helps.

@fumble @nuggs

Much love to you all up there! take care.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2016)

Hung the light!



It has the added benefit of warming the room a bit 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Hung the light!
> 
> View attachment 3589947
> 
> ...


two of em doesnt put out too much heat though. really only 35w per bar. quite a bit of Light from that much though!!!  Hopefully you like them. I think they will impress you after a few weeks.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 20, 2016)

That seems very long to cook. After 24 hours thc will degrade and turn into cbn. 

3 hours is the norm for oil. 

You forgot the decarb step cooking the material in the oven at 250 for 40 mins. Before adding to the crock pot.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2016)

hyroot said:


> That seems very long to cook. After 24 hours thc will degrade and turn into cbn.
> 
> 3 hours is the norm for oil.
> 
> You forgot the decarb step cooking the material in the oven at 250 for 40 mins. Before adding to the crock pot.



I forgot nothing my friend. I dont think you have tried my oil before. Nothing in it is lacking. I think @nuggs would tell you that.  even on high a crock does not get to high enough temp to take anything away. The process of water removal actually decarbs the oil aslo. Been doing it this way for many a year now and the resulting high from small dosage speaks for itself.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 20, 2016)

Decarboxylation occurs at 221 degrees


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2016)

Its settled I will have to make a batch and see. I have some old weed/Trim enough to make a few batches if I want.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Decarboxylation occurs at 221 degrees


It starts there and goes up. Mostly flavor or terpins at lower temps like that. Youll have to just trust me that it works unlike any other. My dosage is high at 1tblspn but that lasts for almost 10hrs for me. I think nuggs was just taking a tspn and having the same results. Regardless. I was asked to post *exactly* how I make it and so I have. 



DCobeen said:


> Its settled I will have to make a batch and see. I have some old weed/Trim enough to make a few batches if I want.


It does take quite a bit. I make it heavy on the bud/larf side. Make it and let us know what you think!  Ive had a few people not believe me about potency and green-out on a tspn. I mostly share this stuff with patients who have some bad pain. They seem to be able to tolerate it better. 


All in all.... I KNOW it works. I have gotten great feedback from all sorts of pain patients, not just myself.


----------



## fumble (Jan 20, 2016)

Right on  thanks SG . Is that with the lid off the crock pot then? 



SomeGuy said:


> *How to make the "medicine" *​
> This is a written step by step on how i make my infused coconut oil. I call it "medicine" its gnarly stuff but if very effective for pain etc..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2016)

fumble said:


> Right on  thanks SG . Is that with the lid off the crock pot then?


no. I make the lid fit. sometimes barely when it starts. after the first 24 hrs it loses a bit of volume and the lid fits without trouble. 

I know some seems counter intuitive. I stumbled on my process years ago by getting too busy and it sat cooking for 7 days before I had time to get to it. Then I tried it and havent gone back.


----------



## fumble (Jan 20, 2016)

Cool beans...ic ic


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2016)

@hyroot simmering the oil should h


SomeGuy said:


> It starts there and goes up. Mostly flavor or terpins at lower temps like that. Youll have to just trust me that it works unlike any other. My dosage is high at 1tblspn but that lasts for almost 10hrs for me. I think nuggs was just taking a tspn and having the same results. Regardless. I was asked to post *exactly* how I make it and so I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will pick up a rice press and hopefully start making it in 2 weeks. I know so many who need strong meds like this. I will be honest with the results. I will add some Soy lectin to it also at the water cook off stage as I have been told to use it so body absorbs it better.


----------



## fumble (Jan 20, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> @hyroot simmering the oil should h
> 
> I will pick up a rice press and hopefully start making it in 2 weeks. I know so many who need strong meds like this. I will be honest with the results. I will add some Soy lectin to it also at the water cook off stage as I have been told to use it so body absorbs it better.


the lecithin is used to make it more bio-available to your body. According to the BadKat, it makes it to where you need less to do more. There are those who will argue against the lecithin use though


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2016)

Great stuff here. Thanks for the time. 

.....and thanks to Hy for hashing it out too. 

JD


----------



## nuggs (Jan 20, 2016)

High All, Someguy told you some cool folks were over here figuring it out. late for the party but stubbed in now.


SomeGuy said:


> Well. My 400w cmh was working. Lamp won't strike now. Anyone w a old 400w hps lamp bring w you if you can. Would be great.for testing the ballast with. Man. Lots of setbacks lately! Lol.


i think I have a old 400hps


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2016)

Welcome man. I got my lighting g figured. I have a 400w hps a 1k hps and about 800w of led In the tent. Only about 3 days into flower. 

Glad your here man! . Hope you are feeling better


----------



## nuggs (Jan 20, 2016)

cool bro ! thanks for writting all that down. I'll give it a try.
sounds like your gathering went well... Congrats!
Yes Sir getting better everyday, up and out of the sling at two weeks and it feels pretty good.
trying to get plans for the cup coming soon.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2016)

Well... Brother called....long story short. Mom had to go in for surgery. Lost a piece of her bowel! She made it through though. Just found out. Been crazy all day w this. Beer n budz for me. 

I'm not even sure how I feel... Thinking I'm gonna lose my folks in a shorter time than I would like though...


----------



## nuggs (Jan 21, 2016)

oh man I'm really sorry to hear things are getting worse. Hang in there, it's going to be ok.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 22, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Well... Brother called....long story short. Mom had to go in for surgery. Lost a piece of her bowel! She made it through though. Just found out. Been crazy all day w this. Beer n budz for me.
> 
> I'm not even sure how I feel... Thinking I'm gonna lose my folks in a shorter time than I would like though...


Im so sorry bro


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 22, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Well... Brother called....long story short. Mom had to go in for surgery. Lost a piece of her bowel! She made it through though. Just found out. Been crazy all day w this. Beer n budz for me.
> 
> I'm not even sure how I feel... Thinking I'm gonna lose my folks in a shorter time than I would like though...


Really sorry to hear this, we are praying for you and your family.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 22, 2016)

nuggs said:


> oh man I'm really sorry to hear things are getting worse. Hang in there, it's going to be ok.





papapayne said:


> Im so sorry bro





Andrew2112 said:


> Really sorry to hear this, we are praying for you and your family.



Thanks guys. It will be OK. Regardless of what happens. Shit has been a little wonky starting out this year it seems. Trying to stay on a positive time line.

Grow is doing well at least. One week down on most of it tomorrow. 7-8 more to go. Lol


----------



## GroErr (Jan 22, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks guys. It will be OK. Regardless of what happens. Shit has been a little wonky starting out this year it seems. Trying to stay on a positive time line.
> 
> Grow is doing well at least. One week down on most of it tomorrow. 7-8 more to go. Lol


Sorry to hear this SG, stay positive and best wishes


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2016)

Tough times.....sorry man


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 22, 2016)

Prayers and vibes your way for you mom.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey dude.... this must all be so hard. I can't imagine. I wanted to offer advice if I could. You are the only one who has to live with you the rest of your life. And the only one who has to live with the stuff in your head and in your heart. There's not much you can do to help your moms physical state. There's not much you can do at all really. But what you can do is look inside you and see if there is anything that needs to be said. Anything that you want to tell her... or for her to know. It's up to her to come to terms with whatever is in her heart and mind... not your responsibility for what she does with her stuff. My point is to let anything you have on your chest off, even if you think it would hurt her, or make her mad or other people mad or hurt, or whatever. That's their thing. Not to say this is all easy... this is like 'hardest stuff in life' level. The pain, grief, sadness, anxiety all that will fade quickly once it's all done with. Then you'll just be left with what's inside you. Do what you can do to make sure what's left inside you is complete and spoken to who it needs to be spoken to while you have the chance.

That's my opinion at least. 

Love you bro.


----------



## fumble (Jan 23, 2016)

great words @jigfresh . SG I am very sorry to hear this. Sending good thoughts to you and your family hun


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 23, 2016)

That's some sound advice... Made me cry for a second... 

I'm not even sure yet if I need to say anything more to her than I love you. 

What it does for me really is make me look inside. I know I would rather have my mom longer than my dad. But we don't get that type of say in life. 

Miss you Jig. Hopefully we cross paths again someday.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Hey dude.... this must all be so hard. I can't imagine. I wanted to offer advice if I could. You are the only one who has to live with you the rest of your life. And the only one who has to live with the stuff in your head and in your heart. There's not much you can do to help your moms physical state. There's not much you can do at all really. But what you can do is look inside you and see if there is anything that needs to be said. Anything that you want to tell her... or for her to know. It's up to her to come to terms with whatever is in her heart and mind... not your responsibility for what she does with her stuff. My point is to let anything you have on your chest off, even if you think it would hurt her, or make her mad or other people mad or hurt, or whatever. That's their thing. Not to say this is all easy... this is like 'hardest stuff in life' level. The pain, grief, sadness, anxiety all that will fade quickly once it's all done with. Then you'll just be left with what's inside you. Do what you can do to make sure what's left inside you is complete and spoken to who it needs to be spoken to while you have the chance.
> 
> That's my opinion at least.
> 
> Love you bro.


Wow I knew there was a reason I like you and now I know why. You are just down to earth real. Thank you for that it hits home for me also.



SomeGuy said:


> That's some sound advice... Made me cry for a second...
> 
> I'm not even sure yet if I need to say anything more to her than I love you.
> 
> ...


Brother it brought tears to my eyes also. He is so right. I am moving my mom in with me within the next month and makes me think.
Oh on other note I got a rice press an old antique one. Gonna make that coco oil next week(well start it anyway)


----------



## papapayne (Jan 23, 2016)

agree...that struck chords with me as well


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Big ass interview tomorrow. Could reshape my future. 

At home now making ice water hash and smoking mohicans hash from the bong. Awesome this way. 

Got some other stuff to package up I've been lagging on too. Shits been a blur lately. Trying to take out nervous energy on hash making... Lol!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 25, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Big ass interview tomorrow. Could reshape my future.
> 
> At home now making ice water hash and smoking mohicans hash from the bong. Awesome this way.
> 
> Got some other stuff to package up I've been lagging on too. Shits been a blur lately. Trying to take out nervous energy on hash making... Lol!


That's awesome! Good luck tomorrow


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2016)

Good luck on the interview bro....
I'm doin' Mo's hash now also......


----------



## Mohican (Jan 25, 2016)

How is it? Which size are you sampling?

I am making some hash now too!

Crimbo Tree
Mystery Blue
Animal Cookies

I have almost a unit of Animal cookies trimmed. Should I leave it as flowers or run it for hash? I will be bringing it to the LA Cup this weekend.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 25, 2016)

All this talk of @mohicans hash made me have to vaporize some


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How is it? Which size are you sampling?
> 
> I am making some hash now too!
> 
> ...


Make hash!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 25, 2016)

I knew you were going to say that!

Oh - the washing machine just stopped. Time to strain some trichomes!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I knew you were going to say that!
> 
> Oh - the washing machine just stopped. Time to strain some trichomes!
> 
> ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

I had em all mixed together. Waiting on 25 micron bag. Only doing one run w it cuz I have no patience for more than one.on it. Here is what I already ran this afternoon. 73 melts I just tested it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Umm. Yummy. 160 is good too. Lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 25, 2016)

Good Luck with the Interview SG!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the positive vibes too guys!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice run SG!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nice run SG!


You need a piece of this man. Holy cow


----------



## Mohican (Jan 25, 2016)

I am looking at some pretty big chunks here. I can't wait to see what the flowers produce!

Washer stopped! Back to work


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

My 25micron is still draining


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

But the high is like back of the head and it tastes awesome. I think the 73 is almost full melt. Hardly any residue. 

But this is probably the best I've ever done w bubble


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 25, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> But the high is like back of the head and it tastes awesome. I think the 73 is almost full melt. Hardly any residue.
> 
> But this is probably the best I've ever done w bubble


What strains did you use?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> What strains did you use?


All I grew last round


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 25, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> All I grew last round


 Nice


----------



## nuggs (Jan 25, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes too guys!


more good luck for you my friend.


----------



## fumble (Jan 25, 2016)

Sending good thoughts for your interview SG


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2016)

Looking forward to good news here. :0)


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 26, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Looking forward to good news here. :0)


I've been thinking about this interview on and off all day. Anxious to hear what happened


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2016)

It went well. I don't have all the things they need but quite a bit. It's a growth job for.me so would have some things to learn. I will find out if I made the first cut in a few weeks. Then I have an interview w the head honcho if I make the first.cut. 

Jobs at this level in my field ...its just the way the process goes...lol. 

If I don't get it something else is waiting for me. Like finding a financial backer for my mmj business...lol!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 26, 2016)

Glad it went well


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2016)

The contact is made. That is what counts most.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2016)

Got a lot of back log to catch up on but I am back around again SG.


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2016)

glad to hear it went well SG


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2016)

Hope things start really going well for you SG, had more then your share of misfortune lately, wishing happy vibes. 

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Hope things start really going well for you SG, had more then your share of misfortune lately, wishing happy vibes.
> 
> Stay free, stay high
> 
> papa



Thanks man. Life is tough sometimes I've learned. Lol. 

I know all the positive thoughts from you guys help shape a more positive future and I appreciate it! Here is to hoping for a happy, lucrative year in 2016. Even if I do all indoor its gonna rock


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks man. Life is tough sometimes I've learned. Lol.
> 
> I know all the positive thoughts from you guys help shape a more positive future and I appreciate it! Here is to hoping for a happy, lucrative year in 2016. Even if I do all indoor its gonna rock


Yea man, its crazy when I really stop and think about how many people off rui I have met and the impacts. Hell, my first month on rui, @zibra bought me a brand new 600 watter setup, pots, seeds, etc with no questions asked, just to help a newbie grow whose attitude he liked. Not to mention meeting dr.d81who turned out being one of my closest friends in real life. Life can be a cunt at times, and fuck ya more then we like. But theres also immense joy, and a connections to be found.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2016)

2200w flower room
1k hps
400w hps
800w of COB
Friday is two weeks into flower. Some of them are a week behind filling in the first 4*4 portion of the tent.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> 2200w flower room
> 1k hps
> 400w hps
> 800w of COB
> ...


MMM MMM thats what I wanna see!!! Looking awesome man, such a nice level canopy there to


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea man, its crazy when I really stop and think about how many people off rui I have met and the impacts. Hell, my first month on rui, @zibra bought me a brand new 600 watter setup, pots, seeds, etc with no questions asked, just to help a newbie grow whose attitude he liked. Not to mention meeting dr.d81who turned out being one of my closest friends in real life. Life can be a cunt at times, and fuck ya more then we like. But theres also immense joy, and a connections to be found.


Karma is fucking great. I had the wonderful pleasure of pushing zibra into buying and learning to play a guitar. Me and doobie were like, do it, do it, do it. Sent him ideas links to amps, etc. He ended up buying it all, learning to play, and loving the music so much. His kids got into playing music too, and now they play music together. Makes me so fucking happy inside to do something for someone that changes their life. Not sure if it was before or after, but he ends up setting your life in a new direction as well. Later on, you do about the kindest thing a person can do for doc. Letting a family pretty much live in your home is a big deal, and I have a huge amount of respect for you and the lengths you are willing to go to bat for people you trust.

This group we have on RIU is amazing. I wouldn't trade all you guys for anything. Great bunch of people who are all so willing to share and help.

Imagine if everyone in the world smoked weed.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 28, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Karma is fucking great. I had the wonderful pleasure of pushing zibra into buying and learning to play a guitar. Me and doobie were like, do it, do it, do it. Sent him ideas links to amps, etc. He ended up buying it all, learning to play, and loving the music so much. His kids got into playing music too, and now they play music together. Makes me so fucking happy inside to do something for someone that changes their life. Not sure if it was before or after, but he ends up setting your life in a new direction as well. Later on, you do about the kindest thing a person can do for doc. Letting a family pretty much live in your home is a big deal, and I have a huge amount of respect for you and the lengths you are willing to go to bat for people you trust.
> 
> This group we have on RIU is amazing. I wouldn't trade all you guys for anything. Great bunch of people who are all so willing to share and help.
> 
> Imagine if everyone in the world smoked weed.


Yea...it really is crazy to see how the smallest things can shift ones life. I know @zibras kindness really started my spark to pursue cannabis, and it literally has given me my life back. Got me off every VA pain pill, and every anti anxiety etc. His allkush he sent me definitely made a lasting impression to. I can't even remember exactly what it tasted llike it been so many years, but man it was some tasty potent shit. 

And thanks man for the very kind words. Doc has done a lot to help me as well, I definitely have put his skills to work  

Rui definitely has a nice group of guys and gals here

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2016)

hope interview goes great and you get to next round then get the job. I am making your crockpot oil tonight(well starting it anyway).


----------



## Mo! (Jan 28, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I figured this would make me feel better. At least keep me busy for the next while.
> 
> View attachment 3576044


Wait, you guys drink PBR out that way?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2016)

You know the Original red beer to take the hair off the next day was tomato juice and PBR. I like PBR it has a real flavor to it. Havent had one in years and should pick up a case and some tomato juice.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2016)

Mo! said:


> Wait, you guys drink PBR out that way?


Dude... They dont just give those blue ribbons away.. 

Wifes family from pacific northwest got me started.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks man. Life is tough sometimes I've learned. Lol.
> 
> I know all the positive thoughts from you guys help shape a more positive future and I appreciate it! Here is to hoping for a happy, lucrative year in 2016. Even if I do all indoor its gonna rock


I know I have missed a ton but what's up bro?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I know I have missed a ton but what's up bro?


We've just had a bit of a wonky start to this year. Wife's stepmom killed her self shortly after the new year. My mom just got home from hospital where she had to have bowel fixed and reattched. She still has a nodule in the lungs to be looked at.too. dad is wiped out all the time but alive. 

Shed roof is fucked and had to move into.the garage till I can rebuild shed. 

Just s few setbacks but we are still good. Oh... And my town banned cultivation. Guy who owns the property behind me is sheriff and says just keep it indoors for now or completely covered and smell contained outside. Told his tenant to grow in the shed and keep outdoor outta sight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> We've just had a bit of a wonky start to this year. Wife's stepmom killed her self shortly after the new year. My mom just got home from hospital where she had to have bowel fixed and reattched. She still has a nodule in the lungs to be looked at.too. dad is wiped out all the time but alive.
> 
> Shed roof is fucked and had to move into.the garage till I can rebuild shed.
> 
> Just s few setbacks but we are still good. Oh... And my town banned cultivation. Guy who owns the property behind me is sheriff and says just keep it indoors for now or completely covered and smell contained outside. Told his tenant to grow in the shed and keep outdoor outta sight.


Damn bro! When it rains it pores I guess. Man I get a little ahead I will come help bang out the shed of you want. I have no idea you time frame but hit me up when you get ready. I can drive here to there nonstop easy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2016)

For sure doc. I appreciate that. I'm sure you and I could slap a shed together quick. Not sure my timeline tbh... Been taking it week at a time lately..lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

Man that is where we are too. Just a day at a time. Had a bit of family wows this week our selves. You guys remimber be bitching about my sorry ass sister in law and her fuck head old man have decided they are moving to Eugene this year and talking like we are going to be here to take care of them " they don't know if they can make it on there own here" I am not very pleased to say the lest. That is the same ones that have robbed our place ( and everyone else in the family) same bitch assaulted Dede when she was like 7-8 months pregnant with the baby girl hell when we came out west they had been squating in our house for like 10 months and we never saw a dime and sined the place to dedes parents so we wouldn't be liabal if something happened and we jammed ass out. Damn now I am thread jacking you


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2016)

@SomeGuy Life gets tough and we loose loved ones. Keep you head high brother and love the ones you can.
Okay this is yesterday first day of crock pot oil making. I jammed it full and after 5 hrs I had to push it down as it was all trying to float. Oh the gel caps in this is Soya Lecithin fo helping body absorb better. 
Start of 1st day
  
One had flash on. This is allot of trim(2 1/2 plastic grocery bags full) and 2 oz ground buds(1/2 oz of high cbd) with 24 oz Partially refined Coconut oil(handles heat better and wont taste like coconut. So it was bubbling big time this morning. 
I wont have 7 days for this batch as I need it done by Thursday so I can send some back for a friend who's wife has cancer in her lungs. @SomeGuy do you know the daily dose level for someone who hasnt done editables and has cancer? Best guess please.
@Dr.D81 brother you just give me their number and I will call them and tell them there is no way they are moving close to you if they dont want to be worm food. You dont need that kind of people in your life or your family's life.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

If it gets too violent turn it to low for a bit. Lol. 

1/4tsp to 1/2tsp is begginer dose. I take a tbspn of it. (3tsp)



DCobeen said:


> @SomeGuy Life gets tough and we loose loved ones. Keep you head high brother and love the ones you can.
> Okay this is yesterday first day of crock pot oil making. I jammed it full and after 5 hrs I had to push it down as it was all trying to float. Oh the gel caps in this is Soya Lecithin fo helping body absorb better.
> Start of 1st day
> View attachment 3596482 View attachment 3596483
> ...


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2016)

Okay cool thank you. My crock pot is on low its a steady bubble action and most of the weed smell is gone now. I will have to add water tonight I bet. I am glad I used the old crock pot as my ole lady would have killed me for using the new one.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

It's OK to let them t cook down some but yes always keep some water in it. . My crock is just for weed. Days of cooking like this infuses it with resin. Lol. 

Cooking for at least 4 days should be OK. The washes take time too. But helps w taste, consistency and shelf life.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

today is officially the end of week two for most of whats in the 8*8! peeked in last night after work and there are now nuggies on all of it.  I will have to take some pics this weekend. I plan to move everything around by height so I can get the best light distribution to it all. Im stoked for this round! Should be my largest grow to date.

~SG

OH.. hope all you peeps going to the cup this weekend have fun. smoke some for me. Ill be working.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

Two weeks for everything but the entry 4*4area. Setting budz already. Gonna be a big one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Two weeks for everything but the entry 4*4area. Setting budz already. Gonna be a big one.
> View attachment 3596934


Nice how big a area? I have 10 X 10 4K flat and the octagon at this place. I might can go up to 6 k and the 1200 vert


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

That's an 8*8 w 800w of COB and 1400 w of hps.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> That's an 8*8 w 800w of COB and 1400 w of hps.


Looks bigger


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks bigger


I'm gonna run 16 10 gl next run and then maybe cut it to 6 30gl from there on. Go big plants


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm gonna run 16 10 gl next run and then maybe cut it to 6 30gl from there on. Go big plants


Right on. I am going tomorrow to look at what I am hoping will be the site I will do my big outdoor/greenhouse. I want to keep the yard plants small this year


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right on. I am going tomorrow to look at what I am hoping will be the site I will do my big outdoor/greenhouse. I want to keep the yard plants small this year


I want to grow big someday on some land. With my job experience I could run a large indoor facility though. I want 40k sqft to play w lol!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

Trying to list what I have really quick so I know. Lol!

9lb hammer
Fireballs white
Pre98 bubba
Blue dream
Dog
Slymer "Chernobyl golden ticket"
Holy grail kush
Quantum kush
Skunk #1
Qrazy quake
Franks gift
Sour diesel
Jillybean
Srs
DJ short blueberry
Lemon og
Atf
Gg#4
Mt Rainer
Loctite
Locomotion

From seed but not sexed
Cheese chunks
Black sour bubble
Bsb x LA con
Someguy random stash

I am betting that I am missing at least one. Gotta stop some tbh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

Man when I try to do a list like that it takes me forever to type it up


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2016)

The stretch is looking good! How is the 1K working for you?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2016)

800 W of COB == Blazing!

The tent is really looking like it is hitting it's stride. Gonna be rocking in a few weeks!

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 30, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The stretch is looking good! How is the 1K working for you?


Like a charm. I'm actually only running the 1k for 10hrs. All the rest runs for 12. Seems to be working really well that way.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Damn dude... I can't imagine how bright 800w is. I have my 450w here and it's insane.


----------



## fumble (Jan 30, 2016)

I am gonna be starting some coconut oil with your recipe for Nuggs tomorrow  thanks for posting it SG


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

Growth is amazing. I gave 48hrs dark before flip. I'm a week ahead of where I was last time it looks. That may be the red I. The hps doing it for me too. Either way I smile every time I look in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2016)

Looking nice in there


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

Seriously....the degree of "Canopy Control" is amazing. (for me I would say "lucky";0)


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing its just so nice and flat in there! The plants look really happy too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys! It's like a 2nd job this round. Lol. That's the major reason I would drop plant count. I was thinking 6 w screens in 30gl would fill the 8*8. Next round should be 16 10gl though.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2016)

Thats gonna be badass for sure man!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

I recall when I first asked the question, how many plants for my 4X4

The first answer was the best and most honest....4

I am still struggling to get there...lol....I got down to 9, a 3X3 of 5 gallon buckets

A 2X2 of four plants in, what, 20 gallon containers will probably allow me to
grow the best plants that a 4' tent can make.

LOL, and now I am on the 5X5 of my "baskets" (a joke, short for "wastebaskets" which
they look like) but I know what and why == working many different lines right now.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

I want to cut back to having only ever 12 strains. so some will be on thier last round and I will have mostly new stuff by fall. Keeping the bubba and blue dream cut for sure. 

Yes. 4 10gl in your 4x4 w screens would be ideal. That or 9 5gl is still pretty good in a 4x4 man.  



Javadog said:


> I recall when I first asked the question, how many plants for my 4X4
> 
> The first answer was the best and most honest....4
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2016)

How is the storm treating you today? We are getting hammered - sounds like a hurricane. Then the sun pops out for a few minutes!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

I understand man....cannot keep everything. My old bro and I toy with 
the idea of his selling clones at some time in the future, but only as a
hobby of sorts....to make stuff available. (he is smart and retired at 50)

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

Well... I'm at work and its not flooding... So I'm cool. Lol

Not sure how.it is on the home front but we got.rain last night that's for.sure.



Mohican said:


> How is the storm treating you today? We are getting hammered - sounds like a hurricane. Then the sun pops out for a few minutes!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I understand man....cannot keep everything. My old bro and I toy with
> the idea of his selling clones at some time in the future, but only as a
> hobby of sorts....to make stuff available. (he is smart and retired at 50)
> 
> JD


I'll let you know at least I can pass things off people want kept!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

That would be most appreciated. 

Hear Ye! Hear Ye!
The Following breeds are scheduled for elimination.
Speak now or forever hold your Piece (sic)

:0)

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2016)

I definitely want to give the Purple Haze another try.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

Doh!....


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

That is great Mo. 

I popped another Golden Tiger. This is another Sat from Ace. 
The first I popped was male but I did get a little pollen.

JD


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2016)

okay the plant material broke down big time so its cooling right now. I am gonna start pressing it and do the final separation process of the oil. My crop pot kicks ass.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 1, 2016)

Right on. It's pretty noticeable when its broke down. Virtually all of it is homogenized. 

FYI. I keep the material from first runs in the freezer. Then later I do a second run. Except this time I do a double extraction on the same oil i use before moving on to the clean up steps. 

Either way, enjoy the end product. Remember the washes to clean the oil up and heating on the stove part to rid it of water.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 2, 2016)

I am on final freeze of clean up now so in 2 hrs I will be able to heat off the water from it. We tasted some yesterday from my plastic bowl used to freeze the oil and it left 1 teaspoon on side of bowl. We split between 3 of us I took 1/2 and others took 1/4 each and we all felt it. My ole lady had not smoked and said she was loving the body high and she said she was stoned. I was already stoned so I did feel it in my body but was hard to tell how much. I am eating just that this morning to see how strong it is. I can smoke later.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 2, 2016)

Tis really easy to do. just takes a bit of time.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2016)

Cool! Time consuming but not difficult is a good sumation. 

Best way for me is in hot cocoa or.a mocha. Seems to hide the taste well.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 2, 2016)

We doing a test today. Gonna see what my dose is. I bet its at least a tsp maybe more. I am at 1/4 right now and taking 1/4 more in 1 hr and then waiting for 2 hrs and then taking another 1/4 and repeat till I am super baked. That will tell me the dose strength close enough.


----------



## fumble (Feb 2, 2016)

today is the third day of cooking on mine. Making it for Nuggs. Got damn! my house smells good! lol


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 2, 2016)

After 3/4 tsp I was perfect so I stopped. Could have done more but wanted to see what the ride was like. A nice total euphoric experience. I mixed some good strains into mine. I will say I recommend this way to all. Thank you for sharing it. I will be starting another batch tomorrow. I like the partially refined coco nut oil as it doesnt break down and can handle the many days of cooking. Also yes on low is all you need to remove water and it still will pop so cover it 99% and wipe lid off a few times with paper towel and toss. Or if you are wanting to taste use bread to wipe lid and eat it. I love how my lips are not dry anymore as the oil soaks into them fast.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> After 3/4 tsp I was perfect so I stopped. Could have done more but wanted to see what the ride was like. A nice total euphoric experience. I mixed some good strains into mine. I will say I recommend this way to all. Thank you for sharing it. I will be starting another batch tomorrow. I like the partially refined coco nut oil as it doesnt break down and can handle the many days of cooking. Also yes on low is all you need to remove water and it still will pop so cover it 99% and wipe lid off a few times with paper towel and toss. Or if you are wanting to taste use bread to wipe lid and eat it. I love how my lips are not dry anymore as the oil soaks into them fast.



Im glad you like it. I have been enjoying it this way for a few years now. produces the best Ive had IMO. save the first run material though! you can do a second run by doing a double extraction into the same oil. 
example: do two regular run like you did but save material from both. run new oil in the crock and extract from one batch. then when youve rung the oil out from the first extraction put the other saved crock worth of material in and use the same oil and extract again. then follow normal procedure. 

What I gave nuggs to try was actually from second runs. It works great but any more than twice on the same material and its not worth it. 

man.. I hope that made sense.. LOL


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2016)

Not a bit, but thanks for trying!

It's the weed. :0)

Toking the new Critical Kush tonight. Tasty. Not particularly mentionable otherwise.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2016)

I got it in freezer now. Picking up more oil for a new batch. then will run both batches through new oil also. I can say this at 10 hrs you either take more or be prepared to crash in 2 hrs.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2016)

True! It lasts for a long time though. A bit too much and you get wobbly kneed. Lol. Way too much and your driving the porcelain bus! My wife treats it w respect now after one time with way too much. 


DCobeen said:


> I got it in freezer now. Picking up more oil for a new batch. then will run both batches through new oil also. I can say this at 10 hrs you either take more or be prepared to crash in 2 hrs.


!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't find an edible green out any type of fun either


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2016)

omg...me either. It hella sucks! When I first started making them, after a full day in the kitchen, testing each batch, I was literally holding the kitchen floor trying to stop spinning. It was so not fun.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2016)

you have to take it easy when tasting them. I have had a few get green from mine. I tell them eat wait 2 hrs then see where you are at. Some can handle more than others. I did a teasoon dose so far and I had zero pain and was kinda numb all over. I want to make another batch but got company in town and I will wait till next week.


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2016)

I bet! Nuggs will let me know how strong they are. I might make some for myself for caps. It sure does smell the house up lol.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks fumble for make it up. Can't wait to get it done. the stupid pain pills I hate them. Hoping to throw that crap away if this works as his did. Go Fumble! you got this my friend! Thanks SG for kicking down with the Medicine !


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2016)

It's nice to be nice to the nice! - Maj. Frank Burns


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2016)

nuggs said:


> thanks fumble for make it up. Can't wait to get it done. the stupid pain pills I hate them. Hoping to throw that crap away if this works as his did. Go Fumble! you got this my friend! Thanks SG for kicking down with the Medicine !


Did it hit you yet? seems too quick. LOL soon though i imagine


I have advice for using this stuff to get off opiate pain pills.

-take it so you stay medicated throughout the day and can work your dosage up so you are using less pain meds.
*I take it in coffee, synergetic effect that is nice.
*take more when you feel the crash coming.. LOL (usually after quite some time)
*use topically on direct aggravated areas and on temples
*meditate and or pray to direct positive energy into yourself
-eat clean. white meats, veggies, fruits. etc... Lots of water. 
-take ibuprofen or other anti inflammatory
-Stretch and move every day several times a day
-Alcohol.
*Do not use regularly
*Use during cravings but be careful with the oil. Most likely knock you out

Get off gradually and most important be kind to yourself and do what works for you. 

Lots of love man. 

~SG


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Did it hit you yet? seems too quick. LOL soon though i imagine
> 
> 
> I have advice for using this stuff to get off opiate pain pills.
> ...


that's awesome SG...great tips. @nuggs your turmeric capsule are the best anti inflammatory there is


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2016)

These are from a few days ago. Three weeks tomorrow morning. Getting bigger daily. Found little eggs under.leaves on the Jilly and blue dream. Caught it early looks like. Sprayed down and am on a regimine till they gone. Also got a 8*40 carbon scrubber and fan to run in there instead of two 6" filters. 

Pics


----------



## hyroot (Feb 5, 2016)

It's filled out a lot since we were all there. 

Looks great. All the plants are happy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2016)

hyroot said:


> It's filled out a lot since we were all there.
> 
> Looks great. All the plants are happy.


Thanks. Its a bear to take care of this many tbh. Next round is 16 10gl and then I think maybe something like you started there with the bins


----------



## hyroot (Feb 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks. Its a bear to take care of this many tbh. Next round is 16 10gl and then I think maybe something like you started there with the bins



That's partly why I did those bins. Keeping up with watering especially if they don't all need watering at the same time. It's very tedious. It's cheaper to build than to buy a 15 gal fabric pot and saucer. Plus the results I saw from other people doing it blew me away.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2016)

Here are some brownies and some jars filled with coco oil.


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2016)

nuggs said:


> thanks fumble for make it up. Can't wait to get it done. the stupid pain pills I hate them. Hoping to throw that crap away if this works as his did. Go Fumble! you got this my friend! Thanks SG for kicking down with the Medicine !


It's the least I could do friend  We will get you off the pills and you can flush them down the toilet. @SomeGuy is the man!


----------



## nuggs (Feb 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> that's awesome SG...great tips. @nuggs your turmeric capsule are the best anti inflammatory there is


thanks too you both , great help and true friends! It didn't make it yet but 2maro I'm thinking. 
My puppy ws born yesterday. I get to go pick her out at noon in the morning. Akita for you that dont already know. i'm super excited like a kid at xmas.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2016)

3weeks.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 6, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> 3weeks.
> View attachment 3602089


very nice my friend ! I am about ready to toss mine outdoors. just bring them back in at night. like to get them 4 or 5 ft


----------



## papapayne (Feb 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> very nice my friend ! I am about ready to toss mine outdoors. just bring them back in at night. like to get them 4 or 5 ft


Yea, thats about where I am going to be at shortly. Soon as I get the new chicken coop finished, and get them locked up- so they wont come eat my plants. hopefully this weekend!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey SG, I hope you don't mind me promoting something on your thread, just that there are so many of us in here that use MJ instead of lots of pills we used to take... and I thought I'd tell you guys about a group I'm a part of. It's called Marijuana Maintenance Recovery and it's a bunch of folks who use MJ to help with things that lead to our addictions. If anyone's interested there is a Facebook group and a website (but I don't know how much activity the website gets now). Check it out if you guys are interested. Weird though to talk to MJ people who don't grow.... why would anyone who loves MJ not grown their own???

Hope your good bro. Any progress on the shed roof?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2016)

No hijack at all Jig. I would rather see anyone use mj rather than narcotics. 

Shed needs to be.tore down and rebuilt proper like.


----------



## mwine87 (Feb 6, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> 3weeks.
> View attachment 3602089


Looks great, SG! I need to take a trip trough your thread.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2016)

mwine87 said:


> Looks great, SG! I need to take a trip trough your thread.


I need to start a new one but welcome. Lol. Glad to have you come along!


----------



## nuggs (Feb 6, 2016)

Good Morning Brother! Sitting in my favorite chair with bowl in hand. It's a special day!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2016)

Says delivered so enjoy!


----------



## nuggs (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you sir ! It's melting into my ache's and pain's as we speak! thanks so much.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Thank you sir ! It's melting into my ache's and pain's as we speak! thanks so much.


No worries. Have a great day w/o pain!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> It's nice to be nice to the nice! - Maj. Frank Burns


I watched every episode of mash on Netflix with my wife. Just watched Better call Saul yesterday


----------



## nuggs (Feb 6, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Hey SG, I hope you don't mind me promoting something on your thread, just that there are so many of us in here that use MJ instead of lots of pills we used to take... and I thought I'd tell you guys about a group I'm a part of. It's called Marijuana Maintenance Recovery and it's a bunch of folks who use MJ to help with things that lead to our addictions. If anyone's interested there is a Facebook group and a website (but I don't know how much activity the website gets now). Check it out if you guys are interested. Weird though to talk to MJ people who don't grow.... why would anyone who loves MJ not grown their own???
> 
> Hope your good bro. Any progress on the shed roof?


thanks for the info jigfresh, I don't do facebook yet and hope I don't have too.the drama is too much for me. I was involved in a real bad accident in 1988. pain control is a never ending battle. Wow! I better go kick back.. that's a very strong batch SG! I took a teaspoon heaped and I'm not feeling any pain .


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 6, 2016)

Now that is how its done. Great Job in helping others. That is why I do what I do also. Its good to see it from others so @SomeGuy you rock. I gave most of mine away already also to those who need it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2016)

I give quite a bit away to people who need it and some even that dont necessarily.. LOL. Im just glad this works for people. I do not think this is for everyone. Its very strong... Really for people who have pain or problems that are trying to break through. Regular doses keep it from being over powering.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a huge tolerance and yes I agree this way is strong. I want to go 7 days next batch and see if it gets stronger, I know the 2nd runs will go 7 for sure unless you say diff.


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2016)

I will be straining and pressing mine tomorrow


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> I have a huge tolerance and yes I agree this way is strong. I want to go 7 days next batch and see if it gets stronger, I know the 2nd runs will go 7 for sure unless you say diff.


7 is good. Not much good going longer. I tried it two weeks once. One week was just.the same. 

Fumble. Good luck! . The hands feel great during the squeeze. No way to not get the stuff on you in some way. Lol


----------



## fumble (Feb 7, 2016)

I have a press  

http://www.amazon.com/Torchietto-Stainless-Steel-Eggplant-Press/dp/B009K9AMO6


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2016)

Way better than a potato ricer! Added to my wish list. Lol




fumble said:


> I have a press
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Torchietto-Stainless-Steel-Eggplant-Press/dp/B009K9AMO6


----------



## fumble (Feb 7, 2016)

I go through about 10 lbs of butter a month and my hands just can't handle all that squeezing lol. I want to design a new one. I am picturing a drill press, with a metal plate welded onto the center where the drill is, and a metal plate with tiny holes and a bucket underneath that it presses onto...it makes sense in my head anyway lol


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 7, 2016)

that is a drill press and they have thouse already you just have to add the bucket and drain pipe. Great ideal.


----------



## fumble (Feb 7, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> that is a drill press and they have thouse already you just have to add the bucket and drain pipe. Great ideal.


Thank you  Something electric that I can manage myself. My guy has to crank my press for me lol


----------



## nuggs (Feb 8, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> 7 is good. Not much good going longer. I tried it two weeks once. One week was just.the same.
> 
> Fumble. Good luck! . The hands feel great during the squeeze. No way to not get the stuff on you in some way. Lol


I can drive down and help


----------



## fumble (Feb 8, 2016)

got it strained and pressed and in fridge overnight. Will be doing the first separation in just a bit.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 8, 2016)

monday and still to pills . this stuff is great for pain.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2016)

Good News!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2016)

That is so so awesome nuggs! I'm sure fumbles batch will rock too. I'm not magical or anything.  lol. 

Check out what I got going in my big tent tonight! Will replace two 6" fans and filters in there now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2016)

Colar on the filter is damaged but got it cheap. Lol. Fan is three speed.

Filter is 8*40


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2016)

Hoo hoo! That is a beast!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thank you  Something electric that I can manage myself. My guy has to crank my press for me lol


I will require pics of your man turning your crank, I am over 21 so its all good. HeHe.
That is one sweet filter. I have not yet put a filter in place as I dont give a shit cause my neighbors are not even close. I can turn on my Ozone generator and it scrubs the smell real quick. I will have to purchase one when MI Adventure opens as it is a couple blocks away and I dont want all those drunks coming to my door asking for some of what they are smelling. I know my grow smells as I keep humidity high and fans blowing. Anyone seen that dam skunk around its smelling up the whole neighborhood. That is one sweet setup my man.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2016)

Installed and watered em. Nice to just.have the big one In the center. Does better than the two 6" fans w filters for sure. Plus... Omg quiet


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

Awesome upgrade. That is such a nice looking canopy you got going there buddy. What has caught your eye the most in the garden this cycle?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2016)

Nothing like a super tough question. Lol. By pre98 bubba always looks so good. The slymer cut smells.great. fireballs is huge. Hgk is gonna make some serious spears... Umm.. The 9lb hammer is fast w this much light. Srs is catching up although a week behind. I'm forgetting so much though... Lol. It all looks dank is my problem. It is tough to let any go when you love them all.

See how bad I have the sickness. Lol



papapayne said:


> Awesome upgrade. That is such a nice looking canopy you got going there buddy. What has caught your eye the most in the garden this cycle?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2016)

Oh and like 3 days ago I removed a ton of under growth from everything. Wouldn't even know today.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Nothing like a super tough question. Lol. By pre98 bubba always looks so good. The slymer cut smells.great. fireballs is huge. Hgk is gonna make some serious spears... Umm.. The 9lb hammer is fast w this much light. Srs is catching up although a week behind. I'm forgetting so much though... Lol. It all looks dank is my problem. It is tough to let any go when you love them all.
> 
> See how bad I have the sickness. Lol


lol I feel ya. Its so difficult to cull sometimes. I know I keep my "dankness" bar for keepers pretty damn high. only so many slots, and theres always 10x the number to fill em!! And just to make it more fun, always planting more seeds to pheno hunt thru.


----------



## fumble (Feb 9, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Awesome upgrade. That is such a nice looking canopy you got going there buddy. What has caught your eye the most in the garden this cycle?


umm...all of them? lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 9, 2016)

gotta say... SO much quieter running just the one fan in that big tent. adding the filter to veg tent helped it quiet down too. No noticeable cooling drawbacks. both the six inch were 450cfm. The new 8" setup is over 1000cfm on blast and less than half as much noise.  

I want 4 lec 315 to put in there w my leds. It would rock. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2016)

Pics for m last night. They hit 4 weeks tomorrow morning.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2016)

Veggers recovering from clone transplant and gaining health. Still around 10 in the cloner finishing. I like them better for transplant w big roots.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2016)

Other bud shots.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking awesome SG! This flower cycle you have going is even more fun to watch as we are right on same schedule, my cycle is 4 weeks on sunday. (Although to be fair they did get a week of gradual lowering hours, which seems to have made them trigger faster) Loving how they are looking, keep em green brother (Purple is ok to!)

stay free, stay high,

papa


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2016)

Yeah they are getting bigger every day now man! This might end up being my best yet. Definitely my largest grow.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2016)

How are the LA Con x BSB (aka GYB) doing?

I have a few strays going:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2016)

All my sprouts are growing slow but alive. Lol. Next time straight peet for them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Yeah they are getting bigger every day now man! This might end up being my best yet. Definitely my largest grow.


Shit what I smoked was damn fine already


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2016)

First seperation after extraction. Water is so dirty!
 

This is the first wash of the butter. Wash as many times as it takes to get clean. Probably one or two more washes for me


----------



## fumble (Feb 13, 2016)

Right on...everything is looking great SG . I washed mine twice after first separation...it was clean the srcond two washes


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2016)

Rinsing the puck w cold water before a.hot.wash helps too. The heating step to remove water is important. Improves product quite a bit.


----------



## fumble (Feb 14, 2016)

gotcha  I melted it down 2 times after initial separation. The water from the first sep. was really dark brown. The next two were clear. Maybe it got all the yuck out the first one? I did the last one to get out the water...until I heard no more spattering. Nuggs will let me know if it's close to yours  thanks again for sharing


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm sure it will be great. You've done all the three major steps that are integral to having a consistent final product IME.
-long slow cook
-washed of impurities
-removal of water w heat.

I store in jars in the freezer. But with water removed it should be fairly room temp safe for some time. (That's using coconut oil). 
The pictures I posted are of a butter extraction I'm doing for some caramels. 



fumble said:


> gotcha  I melted it down 2 times after initial separation. The water from the first sep. was really dark brown. The next two were clear. Maybe it got all the yuck out the first one? I did the last one to get out the water...until I heard no more spattering. Nuggs will let me know if it's close to yours  thanks again for sharing


----------



## fumble (Feb 15, 2016)

oooh yes...love caramels! my mom puts them in her coffee  she just turned 75 on Wednesday lol and has a higher tolerance than me


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> oooh yes...love caramels! my mom puts them in her coffee  she just turned 75 on Wednesday lol and has a higher tolerance than me


Probably keeps her going pretty well. I know what it does for me.


----------



## fumble (Feb 15, 2016)

it does keep her going  she just got her script not too long ago lol...been smoking for 30 plus years


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

My mom too! She has autoimmune diseases (they keep finding more of them).


----------



## fumble (Feb 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> My mom too! She has autoimmune diseases (they keep finding more of them).


it is the best thing for her Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2016)

Probably the next wash it will be clean clean! So this is 2nd wash after extraction.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 18, 2016)

I must say ladies are looking amazing. So using butter instead of Coconut oil is the process the same or a bit diff. I mean as far as crock pot cooking times ect?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 18, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> I must say ladies are looking amazing. So using butter instead of Coconut oil is the process the same or a bit diff. I mean as far as crock pot cooking times ect?


Same process for all oils.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

Are you at home today?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 18, 2016)

Coming up on five weeks in a few days! Woot


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 18, 2016)

Okay back to earth I was lost in a huge as jungle somewhere on an alien world looking at your garden in full picture mode. Dam bro there is allot of buds in there. Gonna be a huge yield and you deserve it and more. keep it green brother.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow - look at the coverage on the 1K!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Wow - look at the coverage on the 1K!


There is a 400w hps behind that 1k hood though mo. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 18, 2016)

Lol. Thanks man. It's hella work but Im really happy w the results. I hope my yield is good.this go around. Sorry for the huge pics but can't scale them on my phone. At least you can zoom in for a close.look at things right? . 

Take care DC.

@Doc and @Payne

Frustration, anger, negative feelings, is the darkness luring you away from the light. Stay in the light. We are all one, only in our minds are we separate. Love u both. 



DCobeen said:


> Okay back to earth I was lost in a huge as jungle somewhere on an alien world looking at your garden in full picture mode. Dam bro there is allot of buds in there. Gonna be a huge yield and you deserve it and more. keep it green brother.


----------



## fumble (Feb 18, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Same process for all oils.


ok...I understand that the process should be the same for all oils, but how do you separate oils like canola or something that is always in a liquid state? I have used a fat separator before for liquid oils, but since they don't solidify, I was wondering how to separate?

*@Doc and @Payne

Frustration, anger, negative feelings, is the darkness luring you away from the light. Stay in the light. We are all one, only in our minds are we separate. Love u both. *
Right on SG  perfect words.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 18, 2016)

It does present a problem w liquid oils. It will still separate just not.solidify in the fridge. So I put it in the fridge, once completely cool and separated I freeze it. Then scrape the frozen oil off the ice block.



fumble said:


> ok...I understand that the process should be the same for all oils, but how do you separate oils like canola or something that is always in a liquid state? I have used a fat separator before for liquid oils, but since they don't solidify, I was wondering how to separate?
> 
> *@Doc and @Payne
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2016)

Deep thoughts from SG. Nice bro. Sorry I haven't written back to your email yet.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 19, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Deep thoughts from SG. Nice bro. Sorry I haven't written back to your email yet.


Lol. It's OK. Man. Your Spanish now... You'll get around to it. 

Hope your well jiggy.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2016)

Just have one of your women do it Rodriguez!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 20, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/OXO-Good-Grips-4-Cup-Separator/dp/B0002YTGIQ is an example. this is a 4 cup version which would make short work of doing the separation.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 20, 2016)

Good find especially for liquid oils that do not solidify w refrigeration!


----------



## fumble (Feb 20, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> http://www.amazon.com/OXO-Good-Grips-4-Cup-Separator/dp/B0002YTGIQ is an example. this is a 4 cup version which would make short work of doing the separation.


Yep, that is exactly what I was talking about...a fat separator for making gravy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Lol. Thanks man. It's hella work but Im really happy w the results. I hope my yield is good.this go around. Sorry for the huge pics but can't scale them on my phone. At least you can zoom in for a close.look at things right? .
> 
> Take care DC.
> 
> ...


I got my head right buddy. Had two nice days after some rather shitty ones and thank you for caring


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 23, 2016)

So.. I have been trying to come up with an automatic feeding system that is sub irrigated. Meaning it automatically fills the rez of the sub irrigated planter. However... I still wanted to use the fabric pots if possible. Theorizing that if they were kept perfectly watered always they would work even better than they do currently. SIP's do just that.

Here is what I have looked at:
http://www.alaskagrowbuckets.com/grow-bucket-gallery/

https://www.google.com/search?q=sub-irrigated+planters+mmj&biw=1920&bih=955&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjC3qrju4_LAhVELmMKHf7LCyYQ_AUIBygC&dpr=1#imgrc=QkgF_NtQ3g9D6M:

http://www.autopot-usa.com/


I really like some things about the autopot and the alaska bucket. The alaska bucket uses a control bucket like rdwc. Keeps the sips full at the same level all the time. 

Im working up a drawing for the next post so I can show what I am thinking. its a combination of the autopot and alaska bucket but the autopot part is just a flat top with wick that you can sit a large fabric pot onto and have it self watered.

@jigfresh has some hydro experience I know.  This would be like hydro for organic soil essentially. no pumps or anythign like that.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is what I am thinking


----------



## papapayne (Feb 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Lol. Thanks man. It's hella work but Im really happy w the results. I hope my yield is good.this go around. Sorry for the huge pics but can't scale them on my phone. At least you can zoom in for a close.look at things right? .
> 
> Take care DC.
> 
> ...


Hey, just saw this.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 23, 2016)

Sip with a fabric pot is basically an octopot like what @captainmorgan uses


Here's a diy version from the sip gardening group on fb


----------



## hyroot (Feb 23, 2016)

On the left is quantum kush in the sip from 2 weeks

The right one is gg4 in the sip for 3 weeks since transplant.

These are being moved into flower tonight



I have 3 more quantums and 1 gg4 in 18 gal sip's that are smaller but will veg for another 2 -3 weeks. I just had run the first 2 just to make sure I like them. I only have 1 airstone in each resi. 

Then I have 12 various plants in 5 gal sips. I just put a black 5 gal nursery pots inside 5 gal home depot buckets. 

I have a feeling with living soil you don't need to go as big in sip's as you would normally with fabric pots.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3615359
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't have time with the move but next round in the octagon I am useing these. Props bro


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I didn't have time with the move but next round in the octagon I am useing these. Props bro



When you build them make sure to take a day. The 18 gals take me 90 min to build and fill /transplant each one. The 5 gals are a much faster build though .


----------



## fumble (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Sip with a fabric pot is basically an octopot like what @captainmorgan uses
> 
> 
> Here's a diy version from the sip gardening group on fb
> ...


so are you cutting a hole in the smart pot for the net pot to sit down in water?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2016)

Octopot! I knew I had seen those too. The difference is I thought why cut a hole in the soft pot? Why not put the grow bag on top of the netpot. Roots will grow right down and through and the fabric wicks anyway.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2016)

Pics. About 5.5 weeks I guess


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2016)

Slymer
 

9lb hammer
 

Pre98 bubba


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Octopot! I knew I had seen those too. The difference is I thought why cut a hole in the soft pot? Why not put the grow bag on top of the netpot. Roots will grow right down and through and the fabric wicks anyway.




Try it with 2 plants. Cut 1 and don't cut the other and see which works better. You still need to be able to wick water enough. The octopot even has holes in the bottom of the fabric pot.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

fumble said:


> so are you cutting a hole in the smart pot for the net pot to sit down in water?


Yes


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm gonna set one up for sure. I want it to auto fill from a big rez. Easy enough either way. Heading towards only running less numbers but bigger plants.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 24, 2016)

Looking awesome SG  How do they smell? Also how are you?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 24, 2016)

This cycle seems to be entering the Fattening Phase. Nice!

...and I really appreciate you sharing your thoughts. I look forward to time for
some more experiments. 

JD


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 1, 2016)

Okay have to catch up wanted to say hi high. If you are doing undercurrent rez then AIS is the step I would take you just have to use solid pots on top with holes on bottom with air stones in solid pots and 2 inches of hydroten in each pot on top. I am gonna do that after I have the cash to buy all i need. On a good/bad note I found a guy with a tennis size tumor in his chest and they said maybe a year left for him. I gave him 6 oz of my oil told him take 1/4 tsp at a time very 4 hrs and I will make more for him. Lets hope it shrinks the dam tumor and saves his life. Of to hydro store will catch up later. we need more pots as 144 plants in veg used all of our 3 gall pots up and we need more plus more 1 gal and a few more 5 gal.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm gonna set one up for sure. I want it to auto fill from a big rez. Easy enough either way. Heading towards only running less numbers but bigger plants.


A toilet float can accomplish that with ease. I am setting up a auto water system my self. Hell I want to come see you but bearly made it to CO and back. I have a couple ideas for the big grow. The octagon I am putting the units like hyroots and that is how I will do it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 1, 2016)

Good to see you DC. I am thinking I'm gonna build a auto fed octopot type system. I'm still in the R&D phase before I move ahead full boar. The 10gl smartpots work great. Combining them w automatic water and it will be on steroids! Lol

In the very least the oil should help w pain and discomfort. I personally believe in the regenerative effects of heavy cannabis ingestion. I also think it helps heal the spirit which helps heal the body. 

144 in veg is a grip brother. Sounds like a ball!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah jointed has the veg plants I bet we will have 30 plus males to toss. Doc I just got back from Colorado Friday. I wonder if we was there same time?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Yeah jointed has the veg plants I bet we will have 30 plus males to toss. Doc I just got back from Colorado Friday. I wonder if we was there same time?


Yea we were just opposite sides of the state


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> A toilet float can accomplish that with ease. I am setting up a auto water system my self. Hell I want to come see you but bearly made it to CO and back. I have a couple ideas for the big grow. The octagon I am putting the units like hyroots and that is how I will do it.


Word man! I will probably get the cheap valve thing from the hydro store but I did think of a toilet float! . 

Gonna make a simple sip to try out first I think

Well... When I get 3k together for a shed let's talk. Maybe I could just have you build it with me. That would get you down this way for sure. Lol. Realistically it will be late in the year or early next for me.


Andrew2112 said:


> Looking awesome SG  How do they smell? Also how are you?


It all smells great. But the big ass filter u would never know.till right on em. 
Been good but overworked and underpaid like normal. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 1, 2016)

Veggers. The far left tray is all the ones to give away or ending my run w them. Everything else is trying to get bigger! Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Word man! I will probably get the cheap valve thing from the hydro store but I did think of a toilet float! .
> 
> Gonna make a simple sip to try out first I think
> 
> ...


Got the first bid in today on mine but they are way high. I should get it down from 1300 to the 800 range with the right lumber yard.


----------



## fumble (Mar 2, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Good to see you DC. I am thinking I'm gonna build a auto fed octopot type system. I'm still in the R&D phase before I move ahead full boar. The 10gl smartpots work great. Combining them w automatic water and it will be on steroids! Lol
> 
> In the very least the oil should help w pain and discomfort. I personally believe in the regenerative effects of heavy cannabis ingestion. I also think it helps heal the spirit which helps heal the body.
> 
> 144 in veg is a grip brother. Sounds like a ball!


I talked to my ex when I was visiting my son. He was living with my son 3 years ago when I sent a care package. My ex had a skin cancer on his face that was a black hole. He said after smoking my stuff, it went away. I have never heard of anything like this happening, but can't say I don't believe it. This plant is truly amazing!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> I talked to my ex when I was visiting my son. He was living with my son 3 years ago when I sent a care package. My ex had a skin cancer on his face that was a black hole. He said after smoking my stuff, it went away. I have never heard of anything like this happening, but can't say I don't believe it. This plant is truly amazing!


I know its one of the only things that takes away my anxiety, helps me to not have night terrors, panic attacks, and helps me get some sleep.Only thing that makes it to where I can go into wal mart or the mall without having a panic attack and killing everyone in my way to the exits lol. Nothing the VA gave me worked, unless you don't mind being a zombie. grower / Stoner till the day I die


----------



## fumble (Mar 2, 2016)

right the fck on! same here...I like to say it keeps me from being homicidal  not to mention it keeps my bubble between the lines lol


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> I talked to my ex when I was visiting my son. He was living with my son 3 years ago when I sent a care package. My ex had a skin cancer on his face that was a black hole. He said after smoking my stuff, it went away. I have never heard of anything like this happening, but can't say I don't believe it. This plant is truly amazing!


Hey @fumble, I believe it, this plant has so many benefits related to cancer and its treatments. My GF has a rare form of skin cancer that won't kill you but can't be treated with traditional drugs. Basically she'd have to go every 6-12 months when a new spot popped up and get it cut out, hoping they'd get all of it. Most of the time they'd miss something and it would come back within months again. So I started giving her some of my coconut oil caps to use on her spots, two that were at the point of having to go get them cut out disappeared within a month of dabbing the oil on them (disappeared, no trace). Now when she suspects a spot starting, she puts the oil on for a couple of weeks and she hasn't had to go for surgery for 2+ years. Amazing stuff and under-rated in what it can treat imo. Cheers.


----------



## fumble (Mar 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey @fumble, I believe it, this plant has so many benefits related to cancer and its treatments. My GF has a rare form of skin cancer that won't kill you but can't be treated with traditional drugs. Basically she'd have to go every 6-12 months when a new spot popped up and get it cut out, hoping they'd get all of it. Most of the time they'd miss something and it would come back within months again. So I started giving her some of my coconut oil caps to use on her spots, two that were at the point of having to go get them cut out disappeared within a month of dabbing the oil on them (disappeared, no trace). Now when she suspects a spot starting, she puts the oil on for a couple of weeks and she hasn't had to go for surgery for 2+ years. Amazing stuff and under-rated in what it can treat imo. Cheers.


that is so great to hear! And so true...it is very under rated


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

First sip


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

I extended the netpot to be longer to wick better.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

Lined w weed fabric and filled wick with peet. Then regular mix on top.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2016)

So u put a float valve in the tub and she's permawatered?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

I eventually will. For.now.will just.fill it.up.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2016)

Whoa a 27 gal resi. You could probably go a whole month without adding more water. I can go up to 10 days with my 18 gals. But they hold about 5 gal of water. So if I wait that long I have to pour 5 gals down the pvc. So I just add water every few days.

Add some air stones too it will make a huge difference


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2016)

I just picked up some seeds from Buds and Roses. Rare Dankness Ghost Train Haze #1 and TGA Agent Orange.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Add some air stones too it will make a huge difference


I was gonna ask if it was OK. I have some big air pumps. Maybe throw a couple stones in there


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

If this works well with this sip I am thinking to do 9 in a U configuration screened, leaving access down.the center of.the tent. No more moving them around.to water and I can always put a few.testers down the center. 

@hyroot
I think it's.only about 1/2 to 2/3 full. Extending the netpot dropped the wick pretty low. Cost was 8$ as I had everything else except the two net pots. Holy hell they are big netpots and stronger than I expected


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

@hyroot 

Also... Should I cut a poly cover for the top of.the softpot ya think? Do octopots cover?


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> @hyroot
> 
> Also... Should I cut a poly cover for the top of.the softpot ya think? Do octopots cover?



You can add a cover or mulch. Either way you want to cover the top so the top layer stays damp.

My wicking pot stays almost completely submerged except for a 1 inch air gap between the water and the top bin / pot.


I made a drain 1 inch below the top bin / pot


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

K. I'm sure I could fill a bit more.then. but will try this out for a bit.and.see.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> K. I'm sure I could fill a bit more.then. but will try this out for a bit.and.see.


There will be a little bit of growth the first few days. Then it will gradually speed up to ludicrous speed.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2016)

Hahaha - I just watched that!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 2, 2016)

Looking good Someguy, that extraction fan you blessed us with is awesome! Thank you so much!  I took out the smaller fans and now it's just sucking air into the tent through the ducting on both sides  so much better. Also that fan adjuster has come in handy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah I imagine airstones get it.moving.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

This is what I am thinking of. Screens in a U in the big tent and a layout of sips. No need to move them this way for watering.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Whoa a 27 gal resi. You could probably go a whole month without adding more water. I can go up to 10 days with my 18 gals. But they hold about 5 gal of water. So if I wait that long I have to pour 5 gals down the pvc. So I just add water every few days.
> 
> Add some air stones too it will make a huge difference


10 days sounds like a dream to me. I could have kicked it in CO a lot longer

SG I got three more bids and a 8x12 is going to cost me about 1300 all finished. Four years building cabinets and not contracting and shit went up. Still $1300 done and paid for is way better than the 3k + to have it done. Hell that one PP got is going to be 10k


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2016)

SG I'm digging this plan. I don't spend much time looking at new grow styles any more, atleast not lately so I hadn't seen these sips until you started posting about it. I really dig the idea. I can't wait to see how this goes for you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> SG I'm digging this plan. I don't spend much time looking at new grow styles any more, atleast not lately so I hadn't seen these sips until you started posting about it. I really dig the idea. I can't wait to see how this goes for you.


Check out hyroots thread. They look like the shit and I am putting them in the vert for damn certain


----------



## supchaka (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm gonna be a negative nancy here and say it looks like a pain in the long run. i have thoughts but no experience so I'll just see how she unfolds for ya. Looks like fun either way cuz u know how I like to fuck with shit too!

I think I'm maybe a little negative about it cuz I just think dwc (even though it's not sort of) and I'm not a fan of dwc.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2016)

I checked out the stuff hyroot posted a few pages back, havn't been to the thread yet. I could see what your saying Chaka, I've never been into the idea of dwc even though some guys love it. 

So heres my question about the sips. Do the roots ever actually grow into the water, and soak in it, or do the roots stay in the soil sections of the system?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> 10 days sounds like a dream to me. I could have kicked it in CO a lot longer
> 
> SG I got three more bids and a 8x12 is going to cost me about 1300 all finished. Four years building cabinets and not contracting and shit went up. Still $1300 done and paid for is way better than the 3k + to have it done. Hell that one PP got is going to be 10k


yep. 6k is paid off cash, 10k if I just make the min. for 3 years. Not cheap, thats for sure!! 1300 sounds a lot easier to swallow then 10k thats for sure.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> I checked out the stuff hyroot posted a few pages back, havn't been to the thread yet. I could see what your saying Chaka, I've never been into the idea of dwc even though some guys love it.
> 
> So heres my question about the sips. Do the roots ever actually grow into the water, and soak in it, or do the roots stay in the soil sections of the system?


Yea...after seeing how much maintenance aerocloners are, and how easy it is for shit to build up bacteria and how quick stems can rot, etc and all that ph-ing...sounds like so much work and room for error in my mind for DWC.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

Roots do grow into the water. But it's not Dwc. The main root mass is in soil or soiless mix. Apparently adding airstones does not cause the same problems like water culture. Probably because of no nutrients in the water. I've actually been researching systems for s while now and then hyroot posted these. Im pretty sure it will work slick from what I've researched. Imagine watering twice a month.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2016)

Does it dry out?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Does it dry out?


Not supposed to. Should keep it perfectly watered at all times. I can tell it is working. Top soil is still damp but nothing is "soaked". Can tell the soft pot is evaping away. I'm thinking this is gonna rock. Gonna get a PVC cap for the feed tube to prevent gnats and put a layer of worm castings on the top to the same purpose. So far so good. Real test is next flower round with it. Might make a second one so I have two to test.out.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

For.the record. Using dry ferts and amends in the soil mix I built so just.water in rez. May make tea and.feed.from top here and there as needed.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

Wife and kids gone till Sunday night. Going to see our friend get married. I would have gone too but have to work most.the weekend. So quiet w/o them! I miss them already. Lol


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I just picked up some seeds from Buds and Roses. Rare Dankness Ghost Train Haze #1 and TGA Agent Orange.


Hey Doc has my cut of RD GTH #1 we call it ghost or gth. I got it from a friend. oh we have 2 3-bar that made it 3 didnt pop dirt. 1 is a tri ploide



SomeGuy said:


> This is what I am thinking of. Screens in a U in the big tent and a layout of sips. No need to move them this way for watering.
> View attachment 3622038


I would run net over the middle also brother.



Dr.D81 said:


> Check out hyroots thread. They look like the shit and I am putting them in the vert for damn certain


post a link.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Hey Doc has my cut of RD GTH #1 we call it ghost or gth. I got it from a friend. oh we have 2 3-bar that made it 3 didnt pop dirt. 1 is a tri ploide
> 
> 
> I would run net over the middle also brother.
> ...



I will run a few in the middle that can be taken out so I can access the rest. I really need easy access. The moving them to water and trim, spray, etc.. is killing me. That is the thing about he sip, it raises it a bit too which is nice. Can sit on floor and clean underneath instead of laying on floor. LOL


----------



## hyroot (Mar 3, 2016)

@Thundercat @supchaka it's sort of a combo of dwc and living soil if using air stones. Air stones prevent slime from developing. There's no pump in the resi like aero cloners. So the water never heats up.

Then roots will grow into the water. But there isn't any nutes in the resi. It's just plain water. No stems or light hitting the water. It just waters the soil more efficiently. No dry spots and no over saturation. There is a gap of air between the top pot and the water. So to add more oxygen to the roots in the pot. It's kicking ass right now.

@captainmorgan has been running Octopots for a while now and octopots are the same as @SomeGuy design . Captain gets great results too


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

hyroot said:


> @Thundercat @supchaka it's sort of a combo of dwc and living soil if using air stones. Air stones prevent slime from developing. There's no pump in the resi like aero cloners. So the water never heats up.
> 
> Then roots will grow into the water. But there isn't any nutes in the resi. It's just plain water. No stems or light hitting the water. It just waters the soil more efficiently. No dry spots and no over saturation. There is a gap of air between the top pot and the water. So to add more oxygen to the roots in the pot. It's kicking ass right now.
> 
> @captainmorgan has been running Octopots for a while now and octopots are the same as @SomeGuy design . Captain gets great results too



Yeah I have seen his grows. Hella big. Im gonna add the airstones tonight.  plant looks really happy in it even though its small wont be for long.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 3, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Yeah I have seen his grows. Hella big. Im gonna add the airstones tonight.  plant looks really happy in it even though its small wont be for long.



It will take off faster after adding the air stones.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> For.the record. Using dry ferts and amends in the soil mix I built so just.water in rez. May make tea and.feed.from top here and there as needed.


I already amend and was thinking of top feeding tea. I had already asked root if he did.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 3, 2016)

No top watering. It will over saturate the soil


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2016)

hyroot said:


> No top watering. It will over saturate the soil


Cool good looking out


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

hyroot said:


> No top watering. It will over saturate the soil



I read not to top water in general. But there are several i read who say a quart of tea top fed is no harm. Just should be a as needed thing I read. 

I haven't needed to fert at all really though so I doubt I will "need" to if the soil mix stays strong. 

Working on garden after work tonight. Excited to add airstones and see how.that does.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 3, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I read not to top water in general. But there are several i read who say a quart of tea top fed is no harm. Just should be a as needed thing I read.
> 
> I haven't needed to fert at all really though so I doubt I will "need" to if the soil mix stays strong.
> 
> Working on garden after work tonight. Excited to add airstones and see how.that does.


Make your own castings and throw the castings in the pots and you won't need teas. For sst's you can just topdress malted seeds instead of making sst's.


Get a worm bin going in your yard. I got worms like 15 minutes from you @Andrew2112 hooked me up with the worm farmer. I have both her numbers so hit me up you want them or Andrew.

These are my newest indoor bins



Those are the down to earth boxes all cut up on top.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a bin outside but just need more worms. I'll hit u guys up for digits when I'm not working my ass off so much. Lol. I wish I didn't have to work sometimes. Lol


----------



## indianajones (Mar 3, 2016)

if you have a bin that still has material outside, you don't need more worms. just bring it in (or otherwise assure it is at a decent temperature range) and feed it and they will repopulate.

hyroot is right, the worms really like cardboard or something else as a mulch on top, coco chips also worked for me. i feed my worms the spent mushroom substrates from the farm, they go crazy for mushroom protein. the protein causes them to reproduce super fast, coarse wheat (or any grain) bran has the same effect.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

well.. for a while we were putting kitchen scraps in a 35gl can. but I didnt really have enough worms to deal with that much. They are making progress but its slow. I stopped adding to it some time ago to try and let them catch up. LOL I think I need more worms and will move bin into sunnier area of yard. I have a drain on the bottom of the bin to keep moisture right also. is a hose bib so it can be drained and shut.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

and it is topped with cardboard and fanleaves. I throw all by mj trash in there.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 3, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> and it is topped with cardboard and fanleaves. I throw all by mj trash in there.



I have a bunch of stalks if you want to compost or use for fire wood. I don't have a fire place or would have used them.. I don't throw any part of my plants away.


----------



## indianajones (Mar 3, 2016)

someone needs to figure out how to use cannabis branches for smoking meats


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

indianajones said:


> if you have a bin that still has material outside, you don't need more worms. just bring it in (or otherwise assure it is at a decent temperature range) and feed it and they will repopulate.
> 
> hyroot is right, the worms really like cardboard or something else as a mulch on top, coco chips also worked for me. i feed my worms the spent mushroom substrates from the farm, they go crazy for mushroom protein. the protein causes them to reproduce super fast, coarse wheat (or any grain) bran has the same effect.


great tip! I will have to get them some grain!

I have been planting stuff like sunflower in the worm bin, (with mycos and bennie bacteria from down to earth) then tilling, and replanting, would using a grain in that method work as well, or would it be better to get wheat bran? I like to have the roots going in there, that way the mycos have something to attach to, but certainly can do both if needed


----------



## supchaka (Mar 4, 2016)

I'd like to figure out how to mash all my plant material into rolling papers. Google might help. But ehhh in lazy


----------



## indianajones (Mar 4, 2016)

adding sprouted whole grains (or sprouting in your bin if it gets light) wouldn't hurt your bin, but be aware if the grains are sprouting or not. adding too much un-sprouted grain or bran can cause your bin to go sour or heat up. bran is something you can use to breathe some life into an old bin fairly quickly, and it breaks down fast because it's been ground to some degree. i'm positive the grains will have other species of fungi and bacteria that are not present on the sunflower so you will be adding more diversity as well.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

indianajones said:


> adding sprouted whole grains (or sprouting in your bin if it gets light) wouldn't hurt your bin, but be aware if the grains are sprouting or not. adding too much un-sprouted grain or bran can cause your bin to go sour or heat up. bran is something you can use to breathe some life into an old bin fairly quickly, and it breaks down fast because it's been ground to some degree. i'm positive the grains will have other species of fungi and bacteria that are not present on the sunflower so you will be adding more diversity as well.


awesome ty for the info.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

Well... Home. No one's here. They would be asleep anyway but still miss them. Miss my little boy. Man it's crazy how my entire life is wrapped up in my family. I love the hell outta my wife and kids. 

Drinking my beer and having dabs before starting work in the garden. A few 9lbs are done already. 7weekers on the one pheno. (Done w that pheno now lol). Probably pull those out for chop tomorrow before work. 

Love all you guys and gals out there in Internet land!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

Check out this 9lb. 
5gl.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

I just watered the 5gl a little and put it off till tomorrow. Have to spray and water and they are good for.another day. I'm dabbing out here in just a few.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 4, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Check out this 9lb.
> 5gl.
> 
> View attachment 3623019 View attachment 3623021


What are her trichomes looking like?


----------



## fumble (Mar 4, 2016)

that looks mighty tasty SG  

@Andrew2112 ...love the new avi


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> What are her trichomes looking like?


I'd have to look. Lol. Probably mostly milky w a touch of amber. Like quite a few here I chop when they get the right look AND feel to them. 

Sounds corny but I listen to what they say and take them when they say they are done. When I first started I found trichome inspection alone to not be as accurate as sometimes you get some amber, milky clear etc... Yet... The plant is not done. By assessing the plants on thier entire look and feel my end result improved quite a bit. Thanks to many more experienced growers here I was able learn how to "finish" them much better without a scope. I do still use a loop once in a while but rarely. .


----------



## NONHater (Mar 4, 2016)

Glaciers


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2016)

Our daughter moved out on Tuesday and the in-laws left yesterday. We are officially empty nesters again!

Doing the Snoopy dance!







Culled the outdoor down to 5 females and one male:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 4, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I'd have to look. Lol. Probably mostly milky w a touch of amber. Like quite a few here I chop when they get the right look AND feel to them.
> 
> Sounds corny but I listen to what they say and take them when they say they are done. When I first started I found trichome inspection alone to not be as accurate as sometimes you get some amber, milky clear etc... Yet... The plant is not done. By assessing the plants on thier entire look and feel my end result improved quite a bit. Thanks to many more experienced growers here I was able learn how to "finish" them much better without a scope. I do still use a loop once in a while but rarely. .


Doesn't soub corny at all, we go based off when it feels right to pick it. Usually it ends up having a lot of Amber. You just have to go with your gut. The last time we had your 9lb hammer it was fantastic!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 4, 2016)

The 9lb may look done but it's not. Check the trichs. They're still clear. It takes 65 days to finish. It always looks done to the naked eye at 7 1/2 weeks but it's not. It will chunk up much more too. You'll get a better terp profile letting it go longer too


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

The old pheno you gave me has always been ready at 7. I leg it go longer several times and it never got any better. The new one went 9 last time and was good. But it never even looks close at 7.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

Also. Old pheno looks better but not as strong as the new one.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

Ran them side by side like 3 runs now. Lol. I'm close to being done w both though.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2016)

Corn meal is what worms also like allot of. if doing top dress for flower use cucumber skins/potatoe skins/orange peels and even cantelope skins to the worm bin and will give you a nice 1-10-14 npk or 1-3-4 depending how and what you feed them with overall. I also add egg shells.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

Just finished chores. 

Every time I work on my plants in short sleeve. I've gotten used to it over the last 10 yrs but it's a trip that I'm allergic.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 5, 2016)

dam that is how my ole lady looks after trimming mine. she breaks out in hives all over for a day.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Just finished chores.
> 
> Every time I work on my plants in short sleeve. I've gotten used to it over the last 10 yrs but it's a trip that I'm allergic.
> 
> View attachment 3623902


Ok urs is worse than mine


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Just finished chores.
> 
> Every time I work on my plants in short sleeve. I've gotten used to it over the last 10 yrs but it's a trip that I'm allergic.
> 
> View attachment 3623902


Has your reaction worsened over time? I get itchy too but not that bad.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

It's always about the same depending how much I get.touched. lol. Not.terribly itchy anymore these days but I'm used to it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

It already went away BTW


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0165614713000448

good medical document on the endo-cannibinoid system and cancer


----------



## fumble (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks SG...GOT IT BOOKMARKED


----------



## fumble (Mar 5, 2016)

my bad, didnt mean to yell lol


----------



## Javadog (Mar 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Our daughter moved out on Tuesday and the in-laws left yesterday. We are officially empty nesters again!
> 
> Doing the Snoopy dance!
> 
> ...


AWESOME! 

Congrats Poppa!

P.S. To me this is dream-like...as if you announced that a jet-pack had grown
out of your back or something....unimaginable! :0)


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 7, 2016)

@Javadog
@Mohican 
@FLkeys1 
@Andrew2112
@hyroot
@supchaka
@BobBitchen 

Raining heavey and steady here but not super crazy. It was hailing for a few minutes. Had to turn on heater even. We are in the foothills though. How's it your areas?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2016)

@6am it was "big ol rain" thunder & lightning..blew through quick here at the coast


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> @6am it was "big ol rain" thunder & lightning..blew through quick here at the coast


Surprised your not on the Mt.! Can't even see them right now here for.the clouds. I like the rain. Nice for Cal to get restocked w water. . Plus the veggies love it. Lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2016)

needed a few days off, iv been skiing 5 days a week for a few months now... my old legs are tired...... lol


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

No hail for us but it is raining heavy down here, was pretty light yesterday but now its heavy off and on. Pretty cold, the heater here doesn't work but it's all good. My little guy's love and happy keeps us warm  He doesn't even mind it. 

@SomeGuy how are your veggies doing?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2016)

Our morning started off with a bright flash and a loud explosion. Then the rain just poured from the sky. Sounded like a jet engine!

The wind is gusting through every now and then. The freeways are a mess from the water and the ensuing accidents.

I put a few buckets out to catch the water:



The winter plants are all coming along nicely:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Mar 7, 2016)

It's cloudy and cold. It's 57 degrees right now. No rain though
It's supposed to start raining around 1:30


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2016)

kinda cleared out here.......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2016)

Not on your list but it's raining in Sac


SomeGuy said:


> @Javadog
> @Mohican
> @FLkeys1
> @Andrew2112
> ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 7, 2016)

Veggies are rocking but they are covered! 

Clouds lifted a bit. Still rain on and off but not as much. It's cold though... Or... Colder than its been recently


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2016)

Sunny and windy here.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Veggies are rocking but they are covered!
> 
> Clouds lifted a bit. Still rain on and off but not as much. It's cold though... Or... Colder than its been recently


Yeah I was certain that it was going to be a warm year. That's socal for you. Getting so cold now I decided to bake the boy and I some sweet potatoes to warm the place up a bit.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2016)

I found a company locally called Kush Bottles that makes supplies for the Canna industry. I was looking for 1 oz glass jars. No luck. I got a few sample jars that are smaller than that. I will test them out.

I found a jam jar at Target that is perfect but it costs $2.50 a jar!

Here are the samples and the jam jar:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Very little rain here, no thunder lighting.. I wish the storm would have stalled here for a few hours..
;-(
;-(
Ph X Jurple big bud coming up all over


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2016)

It was more like a flash flood here. Lasted 20 minutes and then it was gone. My buckets have less water than they did from Saturday.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 7, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Yeah I was certain that it was going to be a warm year. That's socal for you. Getting so cold now I decided to bake the boy and I some sweet potatoes to warm the place up a bit.


Andrew. I have a radiant electric heater you can have. It's pretty efficient for electric. It looks like an old school radiator heater.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 7, 2016)

Not raining but looks like it wants too still. Lol. When I put new rain gutters on and paint the Eve's I'm gonna add some rain barrels to collect the run off. Would be great for.the garden


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Andrew. I have a radiant electric heater you can have. It's pretty efficient for electric. It looks like an old school radiator heater.


thank you so much  but we just picked up a portable heater


----------



## fumble (Mar 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I found a company locally called Kush Bottles that makes supplies for the Canna industry. I was looking for 1 oz glass jars. No luck. I got a few sample jars that are smaller than that. I will test them out.
> 
> I found a jam jar at Target that is perfect but it costs $2.50 a jar!
> 
> ...


you might find something here Mo

http://www.freundcontainer.com/?utm_source=FREU+-+3.8.16+-+Nalgene&utm_campaign=FREU+-+3.8.16+Nalgene&utm_medium=email


----------



## hyroot (Mar 8, 2016)

We never got rain. But I didn't have to run my ac at all. At the top of the Palm Springs Tram, they got 2 inches of snow.

 


I'm going up there Friday. The snow should be melted by then


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

@hyroot - Take some indica seeds up there and spread them around!

@fumble - I found some great jars online but the shipping is ridiculous. I am trying to find a local supplier. Paper Mart is my next destination.

It is such a beautiful day today! All of my fruit and Citrus trees are covered with blossoms! Smells like heaven outside! Bees everywhere.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2016)

Here are some pics. Hits 8 this weekend. Some are already falling. Others still bulking up some. Will all be down by months end w a new round in there. I really want two six hundred w hps. It would cover the other 4*8 section better. May have to spring for it. 

Do they make 600w cmh conversion lamps that work on digital or just magnetic?

Some pics.
Quantum
 

9lb


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2016)

Wierd. Riu double posting the pics or something on last post..

Oh well. More...


----------



## Javadog (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry I missed this. This far south we had a blast of hail/rain....wet hail....

WAY too short. Not the week-long English Rain that we really need.

El Nono is what we are calling it here. :^/

JD

P.S. NICE STINKIES THERE :0)


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 9, 2016)

the 9lb I harvested yielded about 2oz and an 1/8. Pretty good for one 5gl plant. There are three more 9lb falling all over themselves in there too. Other things are.getting heavy also. Gonna be a good pull I think.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 10, 2016)

You all want rain I will see if Mother nature will move some of ours to you all. It rains/snows just as much as it doesn't here in west MI. Hope this isn't the normal for here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 10, 2016)

I should mention @Javadog @Mohican the jilly bean I have in flower is very orange/sweet smelling. Very loud. Was the last plant to get rid of pests and usually that's the blue dream. 

@FLkeys1 the slymer is just so frosty.


----------



## DankTankerous (Mar 10, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Here are some pics. Hits 8 this weekend. Some are already falling. Others still bulking up some. Will all be down by months end w a new round in there. I really want two six hundred w hps. It would cover the other 4*8 section better. May have to spring for it.
> 
> Do they make 600w cmh conversion lamps that work on digital or just magnetic?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the purple in your stems is genetic and not a deficiency? I'm having purple stems, but i don't really detect much of a deficiency.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2016)

That is great news SG. One more for the clone set. :0)

I will have to find a keeper for you to try. If my Somango,
given back to me by a friend, is my old real deal, then that
would be something you ought to taste. Mmmmmm. :0)

Oranges and Limes. I need to get my NYCD going, to see if
I really get a grapefruit. LOL

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 10, 2016)

The skunk #1 I have is very grapefruit.



Javadog said:


> That is great news SG. One more for the clone set. :0)
> 
> I will have to find a keeper for you to try. If my Somango,
> given back to me by a friend, is my old real deal, then that
> ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

9lb falling all over. Comes down today. A few more probably too. Next weekend most the rest too. Need to get flipped into next round ASAP.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 11, 2016)

Gotta flip yo space quick! A wise man once said that a day without light is a day I'm doing something wrong


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

I can't do it in a day w this much. But I try to be quick. I wet trim though so it does take longer at harvest but less time later.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2016)

Shit with as much as we have going it is work no matter how you cut it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

Winds just picked up in the last 1/2hr. I battoned the hatches down etc... Get ready @Mohican I think it's headed that way! .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

We already had it. Fast and hard, and now soooo cold!!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> We already had it. Fast and hard, and now soooo cold!!!!


Winds must just be coming off the mountain s over here going that way then. We get a bit of that here. Looking gloomy out. And it's a bit colder. Was somewhat nice all day though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

Thought you all would like some flash pics of each side of.the tent. . Keep in mind I've already chopped two. Accounting for probably 4.5-6zips.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

Look at all of that trimming!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

Omfg. You definitely know what's up... Lol. You gonna do some full season pheno hunting on your seeds this year? I'll help u harvest and trim if your going that route this year. I know your gonna be working some lines? I'm gonna drop some rebar seeds soon. Those are what was in the dried out bud in the plastic bag I think. Have to go back and look at your posts SS I had already asked. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

BTW. Picking up one six hundred w hps tomorrow off clist. Just.need another one. Will give better coverage than the 1k. The 1k works though. Hyroot says a 830w cmh will go in there. 
Need to hook up man.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

3-Bar (Rebar x Triangle)

Right now I am letting the wild things grow:





and he is going to pollinate the whole patch:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AquariusPanta (Mar 12, 2016)

*@SomeGuy*

*^DIY COB fixture Legend^*


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Couple shots of my slymer.. Lime taste was amazing.. Keep this one I will


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

That looks like the Golden Ticket! I hope I get to try some!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That looks like the Golden Ticket! I hope I get to try some!


Bud went fast but I am going to flower another out here soon.. I'll save some bud for you.. If when you want a cut just let me know.. Me canna is su canna .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

I still have some of the older seeds of Chernobyl I need to pop.

I have an overage of medicine if you need anything.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I still have some of the older seeds of Chernobyl I need to pop.
> 
> I have an overage of medicine if you need anything.


I have some slymer for you to fry in a fewweeks or so mo. . Plus some jillybean and blue dream. The Jilly smells.so orangy. 

Trimming this weekend and next.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Couple shots of my slymer.. Lime taste was amazing.. Keep this one I will
> 
> View attachment 3629877 View attachment 3629878


I know what's going into the cloner next...
Outstanding !


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

I picked up some TGA Agent Orange seeds from Buds and Roses. I want to find a killer orange pheno. I hope it is very sativa.

I took the clones outside today. I want to keep them outdoors now and just run a light at night for an hour to keep them in veg. Any recommendations on what type pf light to use?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I picked up some TGA Agent Orange seeds from Buds and Roses. I want to find a killer orange pheno. I hope it is very sativa.
> 
> I took the clones outside today. I want to keep them outdoors now and just run a light at night for an hour to keep them in veg. Any recommendations on what type pf light to use?


Just use the bars. They will work to that end.


----------



## DankTankerous (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I picked up some TGA Agent Orange seeds from Buds and Roses. I want to find a killer orange pheno. I hope it is very sativa.
> 
> I took the clones outside today. I want to keep them outdoors now and just run a light at night for an hour to keep them in veg. Any recommendations on what type pf light to use?


I had some Agent Orange when I was in Denver, great stuff.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2016)

That Slymer is lost under a crust! Nice.

I love all the Citrus going on here. :0)

I checked the 10 new plants flipped yesterday and they include
three different Tangies:

RP's Tangie
DNA 24K == Kosher Tangie
RP's Sour Tangie

Should be fun.

JD


----------



## fumble (Mar 12, 2016)

Got damn FL! I get more excited for my Slymer everytime I see yours lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I still have some of the older seeds of Chernobyl I need to pop.
> 
> I have an overage of medicine if you need anything.



Thank you Mo.. I still have enough med. to keep me pain free.. About four weeks the Alaskan should be ready


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 13, 2016)

I will have to get Slymer for sure. This coming week Doc and I sending each other.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2016)

Here is more work on my future layout. This is probably gonna happen this round. we have friends from OR coming down. He is gonna help me get the truck timing belt/water pump done and a whole bunch of other projects here done. woot! 

I ordered two 600w hps systems today. be here next week. I am picking up an OG hood for my 400w hps for free today also. Just need to build the 200w led im adding. (magenta in layout) Plans are for Luna160 chip driven by my hlg 185h 48b. gonna use one of their passive heatsinks and see how it does! 

That is if @Alex Lau gets back to me with pricing so I can purchase.  As usual I will document all builds also. OH pretty soon @Andrew2112 and I will be retrofitting some cheapy led lights with vero10s. should be interesting! 

OH another note on the sips. i am gonna build some of them with two 5gl smart pots on top instead of 1 10gl to run pure indicas in side by side. They never gets as big or unwieldy as the hybrids.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2016)

more info on luna160 chip they have a link to data sheet in there.
http://www.fcopto.com/portfolio-view/luna-160/

The site does not show any heat-sinks but I saw some had used mechtronics etc... I am excited to see what a big cob can do. eventually all the hid in the room will be converted to led as I build up.  

and... I may even consider buying a few commercial panels to check them out in the future.. we shall see.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 17, 2016)

Really looking forward to learning the way of cob building from you SG


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I still have some of the older seeds of Chernobyl I need to pop.
> 
> I have an overage of medicine if you need anything.


Do you have any extra purple haze left over? We have been looking to donate for some.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Do you have any extra purple haze left over? We have been looking to donate for some.



There is some. Im sure I can take care of that for you for him.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 17, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> There is some. Im sure I can take care of that for you for him.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes - thank you!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 17, 2016)

I should try to pick up some LED building skills too. LOL

I am _soft_ware. :0) I can build when poverty forces me to.
I did build my Laminar Flow Hood for mushroom growing.

I am going to refresh my fungal genetics.....way past time.

Take care,

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I should try to pick up some LED building skills too. LOL
> 
> I am _soft_ware. :0) I can build when poverty forces me to.
> I did build my Laminar Flow Hood for mushroom growing.
> ...


Teach me to grow morrells on my property! .


----------



## Javadog (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh, tough species there. 

There are known techs that are *said* to work...they involve growing
grain-spawn and then casing it with a piece of aluminum foil with small 
holes pierced in it....oh f'it I am not going to try that again. I found the breed
to grow strong on grains and substrate but fruiting it is still a mystery AFAIK.

Now, I will be laying a Shitake block or two on you. They will make good food.

Oysters are even easier. Fast. Shitake blocks take months to grow bark and such.

The magic variety are typically relatively easy to fruit as well, but I usually go for
the serious type, wood lovers if I can, but Semperviva, Caerulescens, etc.

The is practically no mushroom easier to grow than the "cube"

JD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2016)

I would love to figure out how to grow truffles!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2016)

My wife watched a video of a guy pouring a mix from a mason jar onto different parts of his property. (Shaded areas) fast forward to him harvesting. Lol. I told her they are difficult but would be worth a try! Lol

Mmmm. Truffles. Lol



Javadog said:


> Oh, tough species there.
> 
> There are known techs that are *said* to work...they involve growing
> grain-spawn and then casing it with a piece of aluminum foil with small
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Mar 17, 2016)

Getting the fungi to grow is not too hard.

It is triggering the fruiting stage that is hard to know sometimes.

Often Morels pop out after fires. (and in the mountains like you
live in SG)

For eating my Maitake (Hen of the Woods), Shitakes, and King Oysters
were my best eating. Yum!

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2016)

Slymer from @FLkeys1


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Oh, tough species there.
> 
> There are known techs that are *said* to work...they involve growing
> grain-spawn and then casing it with a piece of aluminum foil with small
> ...


JD...have you ordered pschadelic spores online before? If so, where would one go to find?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2016)

That looks like the ticket!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Slymer from @FLkeys1
> 
> View attachment 3634812 View attachment 3634813




Damn man she is a beautiful. does she really smell of lime slush? I will have one into flower myself next week!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2016)

Honestly I'm not sure but it's funky. Almost a bit overwhelming. Like on the verge of smelling bad but it's good...lol. That was w a fan blowing air out of the garage and the two te ts w carbon scrubbers going. Loud is a good adjective. Lol


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Honestly I'm not sure but it's funky. Almost a bit overwhelming. Like on the verge of smelling bad but it's good...lol. That was w a fan blowing air out of the garage and the two te ts w carbon scrubbers going. Loud is a good adjective. Lol



droooool noise


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2016)

@BobBitchen 

Blue ballz has hella vigor. Out vegging everything. Even gg4 and quantum. Today will be the second time I will majorly have cut it back. It's getting a big spot for flower this round man.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 18, 2016)

Very cool, I'm happy with that cut.  so are my patients


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2016)

FYI all. I am dropping fireballs and have some extra plants if anyone is interested in giving it a go. Can't hang on to them all forever. Lol. Gotta try new stuff too.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Looking good.. Look forward to what you think of the smoke....

Pic of the pre98 from you.. She is beautiful








SomeGuy said:


> Slymer from @FLkeys1
> 
> View attachment 3634812 View attachment 3634813


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2016)

That pre-98 is the best plant I have ever grown.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 18, 2016)

Be careful with gg4 she will stretch into the 3rd week of flower. Get 3-4 times bigger in flower. So don't over veg her. Gg4 doesn't need as much veg time as other plants


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Be careful with gg4 she will stretch into the 3rd week of flower. Get 3-4 times bigger in flower. So don't over veg her. Gg4 doesn't need as much veg time as other plants


I find only half of that to be true in my experience...she is a stretchy lanky strain for sure, but without a lot of tops from multi-toppings/ extended veg and a lot of bud-sites, she doesn't yield very well.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 18, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I find only half of that to be true in my experience...she is a stretchy lanky strain for sure, but without a lot of tops from multi-toppings/ extended veg and a lot of bud-sites, she doesn't yield.



Well in my case it's very true. Topping does shorten the length between nodes and lengthen veg time by a couple weeks.. But in flower it takes off like no other. Mine went from 2 feet tall to over 6 feet tall and scrogged late and now takes up a 4x4 on its own. It has 50 tops.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Well in my case it's very true. Topping does shorten the length between nodes and lengthen veg time by a couple weeks.. But in flower it takes off like no other. Mine went from 2 feet tall to over 6 feet tall and scrogged late and now takes up a 4x4 on its own. It has 50 tops.



MMMM I can smell her from here! The longer I have had her in the garden, the more the smell has grown on me. Stanks so much! And so much resin.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2016)

You gonna be so happy. This one coming down. 9weeks. Love this plant tbh. Lol
  




FLkeys1 said:


> View attachment 3635110
> Looking good.. Look forward to what you think of the smoke....
> 
> Pic of the pre98 from you.. She is beautiful


----------



## hyroot (Mar 18, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> You gonna be so happy. This one coming down. 9weeks. Love this plant tbh. Lol
> View attachment 3635287 View attachment 3635288



My bubbas are coming down this weekend too but mine came out completely purple this time too and has never done that before. It usually stays pretty green. I've never had purple leaves on it before either. I think it just faded out fast. The one under the cobs is more purple than the one under the induction.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2016)

Cob lighting seems to make them race towards the end a little quicker IMO. 

I'm kinda excited to flower in sips and only be spraying for the most part. Lol


----------



## hyroot (Mar 18, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Cob lighting seems to make them race towards the end a little quicker IMO.
> 
> I'm kinda excited to flower in sips and only be spraying for the most part. Lol


These bubbas are in regular 10 gals not sips. My first sip's are a little over 3 weeks into flower. The bubbas are the last of regular top fed plants.

Sip's grow monsters. Everything gets bigger faster in them. I love it.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 18, 2016)

papapayne said:


> JD...have you ordered pschadelic spores online before? If so, where would one go to find?


Pap, back in the day I used a few sources....The Hawks Eye seems to 
have morphed into something else, so I'd have to recommend Spore Works.
http://sporeworks.com/

But your best best would be to just let me mail you a spore print. 

It is hit-and-miss if you have to use a Still Air Box to try to make 
and cleanly inoculate some grain spawn. Feel free to ask me about it in my thread.

JD


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 20, 2016)

hyroot said:


> My bubbas are coming down this weekend too but mine came out completely purple this time too and has never done that before. It usually stays pretty green. I've never had purple leaves on it before either. I think it just faded out fast. The one under the cobs is more purple than the one under the induction.


What's the cost for a replacement bulb on the induction light ?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Slymer from @FLkeys1
> 
> View attachment 3634812 View attachment 3634813


She is a wide lady.. (Fat bottom girls) by Queen is playing in my mind  

Love to hear how much dried flower you get off her? I'm thinking about running one outside to see if it will bump up yield plus it would be interesting how a outdoor bud would look like since I believe there is no light for indoor use that can mimick the sun..


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, some just don't yield as much.... Lol. But holy frosty nugs Batman! I'll have a weight soon from the one plant. Prob 2zipz. The quantum I have from hy produces really well. So does the bubba and blue dream I have too. Srs would go big also. 



FLkeys1 said:


> She is a wide lady.. (Fat bottom girls) by Queen is playing in my mind
> 
> Love to hear how much dried flower you get off her? I'm thinking about running one outside to see if it will bump up yield plus it would be interesting how a outdoor bud would look like since I believe there is no light for indoor use that can mimick the sun..


----------



## hyroot (Mar 20, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> What's the cost for a replacement bulb on the induction light ?



I don't know. If it failed it would be replaced under the warranty. My inda gros have a 10 year warranty. I got bigger buds under than the cobs though. I'd guess around $300 maybe.+/-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 20, 2016)

I prettY much use mine for veg.. When I want to flower I'll stick it outside or under the 300w led along with the indagro..
Was just wondering about the price..
Thank u



QUOTE="hyroot, post: 12434111, member: 319672"]I don't know. If it failed it would be replaced under the warranty. My inda gros have a 10 year warranty. I got bigger buds under than the cobs though. I'd guess around $300 maybe.+/-[/QUOTE]


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok. All set up w lighting and have the circuits upgraded to 20amp. Will finish up tomorrow and get the plants vegging in there while I transplant and build sips over the course of the next week or.so. . This round is gonna rock! Not that the last one was bad. But.I am looking to up my yield. Here is what is in there:

2*600w hps on the right. On the left 700w of led and a 400w hps in an open og hood. 

Woot!


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Lined w weed fabric and filled wick with peet. Then regular mix on top.
> View attachment 3621784 View attachment 3621785 View attachment 3621786


it shows lining with "weed fabric",, what is the porpose of this?, thanks man

i saw weed fabric in one of the videos I watched, they put it in the keep the roots out of the res, i see some wick auto waters with the guys keeping roots up in the soil and out of the res,, then there are the octopots where they seem to want them in there, 
i guess they work either way, 
in capts autopot he ads nutes to the res, but I am more interested in the water only idea


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> it shows lining with "weed fabric",, what is the porpose of this?, thanks man



I didnt want the fine peet falling into the water. so I lined the wick part that goes in the water with weed fabric to keep the peet in the net pots 100%.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 21, 2016)

are your roots able to go thru the weed fabric then,,, i have never worked with the stuff, i am guessing guys using soil all the way down into the wick baskets are not lining them?,,, hyroot says the roots do fine down in the water,, even no rot because no nutes in the water,,,


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> are your roots able to go thru the weed fabric then,,, i have never worked with the stuff, i am guessing guys using soil all the way down into the wick baskets are not lining them?,,, hyroot says the roots do fine down in the water,, even no rot because no nutes in the water,,,


correct. roots can grow through weed fabric. just like fabric pots.  I doubt there will be rot due to not adding salts etc... to the water.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 21, 2016)

papapayne said:


> JD...have you ordered pschadelic spores online before? If so, where would one go to find?


sporelab and ralphster are supposed to be good


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2016)

Did ya get rid of those FB's yet ?
I'll take em if ya still have them next week


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2016)

I have one in a one gallon left. Its all yours buddy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2016)

Checkout my little guy. Lovew the dirt and plants. Those are my amendments for the next round he is sitting on and about half of the soil I have made over.the last six months . Woot. Lol


----------



## Javadog (Mar 21, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> sporelab and ralphster are supposed to be good


Those are the two best. The Hawks Eye was once the other that I used.

JD


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Checkout my little guy. Lovew the dirt and plants. Those are my amendments for the next round he is sitting on and about half of the soil I have made over.the last six months . Woot. Lol
> View attachment 3637844


All in the familyfamily, that's awesome


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2016)

Needs signatures in CA


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2016)

I need to read the whole thing first and see where the loopholes are.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 22, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Needs signatures in CA
> View attachment 3638624


Moved away from there a long time ago, I sure miss Calif sometimes


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I need to read the whole thing first and see where the loopholes are.


True. So so true. Like browns laws... I suspect they violate the provisions set out in prop 215. Not supposed to be able to change a voter initiative that way.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 22, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> True. So so true. Like browns laws... I suspect they violate the provisions set out in prop 215. Not supposed to be able to change a voter initiative that way.


the state of Oregon has messed around with our voter passed initiative so much,, the whole state is supposed to be legal to sale and grow and do medical, but no,, the whole half of the eastern part ( all conservative) got the legislature to change the passed law ( measure 91),, so now half of the state is still illegal,, its so wierd,, Rob and I are just lucky we live in the half that stayed legal, ,,and they are fucking around with the medical rules, which were supposed to stay seperate from the rec side,, grrrr


----------



## hyroot (Mar 22, 2016)

Cchi 2016 will null and void the new ab266 laws. That violate prop 215. It's a good initiative. I've read all through it. But most likely it won't get on the ballot they only have half the signatures needed and recently they said they need about another million dollars to be able to get it on the ballot. They only have til April to get all the signatures


----------



## hyroot (Mar 22, 2016)

http://www.cchi2016.org/


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 23, 2016)

At least they are trying. That is messed up with Oregon.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2016)

@Mohican one confirmed female bsb x LA con out of two. Will go in this round! Hopefully I get some setting up and transplanting done this weekend! Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> the state of Oregon has messed around with our voter passed initiative so much,, the whole state is supposed to be legal to sale and grow and do medical, but no,, the whole half of the eastern part ( all conservative) got the legislature to change the passed law ( measure 91),, so now half of the state is still illegal,, its so wierd,, Rob and I are just lucky we live in the half that stayed legal, ,,and they are fucking around with the medical rules, which were supposed to stay seperate from the rec side,, grrrr


Man i get ommp rule changes every time i turn around it seems like.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a couple bsb x la con I want to pop. Got them from nuggs when I was at his place.


SomeGuy said:


> @Mohican one confirmed female bsb x LA con out of two. Will go in this round! Hopefully I get some setting up and transplanting done this weekend! Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a couple bsb x la con I want to pop. Got them from nuggs when I was at his place.


I gave them to nugvs. Mo gave them to me. We had a great cut of LA con down here from fmily. I found a nice black sour bubble male and gave it to mo. He did the magic and shared the beans. I figure be is happy for others to pop his stuff and doesn't mind some being gifted. . 

Speaking of... @Mohican. I also have more top notch nuggs to give you to try out. Blue dream for one.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2016)

And was that the black sour bubble that came from me.... from Highlanders Cave?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> And was that the black sour bubble that came from me.... from Highlanders Cave?


How goes it on your side of the world?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes! To the nugs and the female GYB (goodyear blimp - an LA icon like LA Con).

LA Con grown in the worm bin:



BSB and LA Con:




BSB Male:





LA Con:






Harvest:




Seeds:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> How goes it on your side of the world?


Up and down dude. We're slowly going down the list of shitty situations and making them right. Both life and growing. I never ever would have guessed all of it to be so difficult, but like most things that are hard to get through I'm becoming a better person for it all. Been 5 weeks without my wife and daughter, still 2 weeks till they get back. Moving to a new house next week. Plants are getting big and very numerous. Getting ready to shift focus to pretty much all outdoors. At least our tax return has taken the money crunch out of the issue for a few months at least. I've made a lot of friends, my spanish is off the hook, and my tan is insane (at least on my face and arms). I've seen a whole lot, grown a lot, learned a lot, cried a lot. And I've come to a point in life where I've realized that I don't know a whole hell of a lot about anything. Not like I don't know how to grow, or know a lot about math, or building things, etc. Just that I don't really know about a direction in life, goals, stuff like that. I suppose what I've realized is that family is the most important thing, and keeping them happy is my job. Outside that, I don't know what's up, down, left, or right.

I miss a simple life, where the future seemed pretty clear. It's much more exciting not knowing what's going to happen, but it's a lot of stress, and I don't like stress. I'm tired. I don't have a lot of happiness. And kinda feel like a giant failure. But my wife still loves me, my daughter is still happy, and I've managed to make a few seeds.... so I guess things are ok.

One really cool thing is that I'm teaching English to elementary school kids. Grades 1-6. I have 300 students. The really love me and I really love them. I'm kinda famous in town now, it's a good feeling. Makes me smile just thinking about it.

It's been fun seeing your pictures and hearing of your travels and visits to folks. I have a hard time keeping up with your thread, you guys talk a lot.  Otherwise I'd post in there more.

Thanks for asking dude.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 25, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Up and down dude. We're slowly going down the list of shitty situations and making them right. Both life and growing. I never ever would have guessed all of it to be so difficult, but like most things that are hard to get through I'm becoming a better person for it all. Been 5 weeks without my wife and daughter, still 2 weeks till they get back. Moving to a new house next week. Plants are getting big and very numerous. Getting ready to shift focus to pretty much all outdoors. At least our tax return has taken the money crunch out of the issue for a few months at least. I've made a lot of friends, my spanish is off the hook, and my tan is insane (at least on my face and arms). I've seen a whole lot, grown a lot, learned a lot, cried a lot. And I've come to a point in life where I've realized that I don't know a whole hell of a lot about anything. Not like I don't know how to grow, or know a lot about math, or building things, etc. Just that I don't really know about a direction in life, goals, stuff like that. I suppose what I've realized is that family is the most important thing, and keeping them happy is my job. Outside that, I don't know what's up, down, left, or right.
> 
> I miss a simple life, where the future seemed pretty clear. It's much more exciting not knowing what's going to happen, but it's a lot of stress, and I don't like stress. I'm tired. I don't have a lot of happiness. And kinda feel like a giant failure. But my wife still loves me, my daughter is still happy, and I've managed to make a few seeds.... so I guess things are ok.
> 
> ...


i pulled some seeds from a plant fresh while the rest of the seeds finished and was stoked to know you mr @jigfresh . said to my homie i am pulling a "jigfresh" ... never thpught to do that ...but it puts a breeding project ahead 2 weeks and thats dope 
amazing your teaching to so many . really neat !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Up and down dude. We're slowly going down the list of shitty situations and making them right. Both life and growing. I never ever would have guessed all of it to be so difficult, but like most things that are hard to get through I'm becoming a better person for it all. Been 5 weeks without my wife and daughter, still 2 weeks till they get back. Moving to a new house next week. Plants are getting big and very numerous. Getting ready to shift focus to pretty much all outdoors. At least our tax return has taken the money crunch out of the issue for a few months at least. I've made a lot of friends, my spanish is off the hook, and my tan is insane (at least on my face and arms). I've seen a whole lot, grown a lot, learned a lot, cried a lot. And I've come to a point in life where I've realized that I don't know a whole hell of a lot about anything. Not like I don't know how to grow, or know a lot about math, or building things, etc. Just that I don't really know about a direction in life, goals, stuff like that. I suppose what I've realized is that family is the most important thing, and keeping them happy is my job. Outside that, I don't know what's up, down, left, or right.
> 
> I miss a simple life, where the future seemed pretty clear. It's much more exciting not knowing what's going to happen, but it's a lot of stress, and I don't like stress. I'm tired. I don't have a lot of happiness. And kinda feel like a giant failure. But my wife still loves me, my daughter is still happy, and I've managed to make a few seeds.... so I guess things are ok.
> 
> ...


Man sounds a lot like here. As for my thread you havnt missed much but a drama shit storm.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2016)

Cheers joedank.... that made me blush a bit. 

Well then, it's all for the best. I got my plate full of drama here. lol... don't need no more.

I feel like I've hit my bottom and headed up from here. While the depths are not a nice place to be, I hope you hit your bottom soon (if you haven't already), so you can just head up for a while. Ain't roller coasters something. :/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Cheers joedank.... that made me blush a bit.
> 
> Well then, it's all for the best. I got my plate full of drama here. lol... don't need no more.
> 
> I feel like I've hit my bottom and headed up from here. While the depths are not a nice place to be, I hope you hit your bottom soon (if you haven't already), so you can just head up for a while. Ain't roller coasters something. :/


Man i have felt better for a couple days. Damn glde you are too


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

Teaching is a fantastic way to share your energy and to stay young!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 25, 2016)

You are always welcome Jig. 

That was a really nice diorama of the LA Black Bubble (GYB?)

It is very gratifying that you are heading into a better place Doc. Very sad that.

Been sick all week and I feel like I have no idea what is going on.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> And was that the black sour bubble that came from me.... from Highlanders Cave?


Yes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2016)

Javadog said:


> You are always welcome Jig.
> 
> That was a really nice diorama of the LA Black Bubble (GYB?)
> 
> ...


 bro no need for you to worry. Sorry if it upset you but guess it was bothering me more then I thought and can't stand the lieing to everyone . I never said I was perfect


----------



## Javadog (Mar 25, 2016)

You rock bro! I have just been worried. I am *very* happy to 
find you up and at it. The new glass (those little pillows inside)
is really neat. 

You will always be welcome in my compound. :0)

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2016)

New wick design for my sips. Been working on getting parts for the switch over. Almost there.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 26, 2016)

Nicely done SG


----------



## Javadog (Mar 26, 2016)

Ha ha ha....I love it!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2016)

Wouldn't a bit of garden screen made into a cone be easier?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 26, 2016)

Is galvanized ok for gardening, or would its rusting away over time be
part of the picture? No idea. :0)

It seems fine


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2016)

The zinc and iron are released slowly and are probably more beneficial than harmful. It would last one grow just fine. I have some at the bottom of my hempy pots to hold in the pumice. They are on their third use and still no noticeable degradation. The trashcans are starting to rust through now though.

What chems are in the plastic that are getting into the plants is what I am concerned about.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2016)

I've read it's better for the wick to be solid when they are bigger containers. We shall see. I'm not concerned too much about the plastic. Not using ferts In the rez. It's all amendment and dry ferts in the smart pot. I have a lot of work today. Building and loading a bunch of sips and.doing yard work after. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2016)

Right - one big wick. It doesn't even need to be cone shaped. It could be a cylinder. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2016)

I've been a busy bee. Getting there.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2016)

Dude I love it, these girls are gonna be beasts!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 27, 2016)

Great time seeing you yesterday, thank you so much for the induction light, our plants looks so happy now


----------



## Javadog (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes, looking really cool in there....to see the plans flesh out.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 28, 2016)

Almost done flipping over. Need to add 3smaller sips to fill the isle and build In The screens. It's getting there though. Lol.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 28, 2016)

Sweet setup SomeGuy. What advantage do you find using this SIP(?) method over conventional soil or DWC?

You and hyroot are the first I've seen (MIA for a few) using this method.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm not sure yet. This will be first time with them. My main goal is to keep them ideal moisture w/o me watering! Lol




CannaBruh said:


> Sweet setup SomeGuy. What advantage do you find using this SIP(?) method over conventional soil or DWC?
> 
> You and hyroot are the first I've seen (MIA for a few) using this method.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 28, 2016)

How long was the veg gonna be?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 28, 2016)

supchaka said:


> How long was the veg gonna be?


I'm not sure. Hopefully just a few weeks at full power. Gonna make sure the roots hit the res on all of em before flip. Shouldn't take too long.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 28, 2016)

All mine the roots are in the resi before they even go into flower. It doesn't take very long. A week or 2 at most. 


@CannaBruh sips- faster growth, better yield and more / better trichome production. Watering less often. My 18 gals get watered once a week. The 5 gals twice a week.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 28, 2016)

hyroot said:


> All mine the roots are in the resi before they even go into flower. It doesn't take very long. A week or 2 at most.
> 
> 
> @CannaBruh sips- faster growth, better yield and more / better trichome production. Watering less often. My 18 gals get watered once a week. The 5 gals twice a week.



Yeah man. Thanks for turning me on to it. I'm thinking it's almost soil/Dwc hybrid. I moved the bubba to a 5gl (running indicas two to a container). It had a deep root and has grown a whole ton.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2016)

Awesome progress!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 28, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Yeah man. Thanks for turning me on to it. I'm thinking it's almost soil/Dwc hybrid. I moved the bubba to a 5gl (running indicas two to a container). It had a deep root and has grown a whole ton.



As well as my 5 gals are doing, with the dwc aspect of it. I'm still thinking the larger pots with living soil may not be necessary. We'll see this round. In 2 months I'll know for sure. With as many strains as we have in our circle and our selves. It's kind of hard to run them all with big pots. That's mainly why I went with the 5 gals.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 28, 2016)

I should mention that there are 2.5-3gl more than what's in the smartpots. So the 5gl are almost 8 with the wick and the 10gl are almost 13gl w wick. I chose to put indica dominants two 5gl to a container and the hybrids one 10gl per container. Wouldn't be too hard to switch them over to all dual 5gl down the road.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2016)

Just vaped a whole load of dog. Working on a load of bubba. Srs is probably last to send it over the top. Yup. That's 3 bowls and about 9-10 bags to the head. 



I almost forgot to post about this!. Cut the smart lots off when transplanting. No good boating them into the bigger containers. Just FYI. I'm gonna veg in regular containers and then up plant to bigger smartpot sips/outdoors etc...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2016)

I looked into this idea when I started growing. There was a section on the old old RIU that had wild ideas, one of them being a soil hydroponics hybrid, like this, but no one had really gotten a good system down. It was more theoretical. Benefits from soil, lots of space for routes in hydro. It's cool to finally see it working 7 years down the road. And cool that it's my buddies, not just a faceless thread on the net.

The other wild idea I found fascinating beck then was super long days. I guess the dark period is the important part for the plants to maintain flower and there was a concept of running 24 hours on, 12 hours off. Sounds complicated but the numbers they talked about sounded good.

Anyways just some ramblings first thing in the morning from me. Carry on, LOL.


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 29, 2016)

@SomeGuy I love your set up! Do you think you'll make it through the whole grow without adding any nutes? If not, how do you plan to feed -- through the soil or through the water?

I'm starting to play around with different materials and builds for one of these. My current grow medium/method is simple -- FFOF/Happy Frog mix with additional perlite and worm casting, and I use dry time release nutes (Marine Cuisine and Fruit and Bloom). Currently I top dress three times throughout the grow with additional dry nutes. I'm just trying to anticipate how I will need to adapt to the new system.

I have read (somewhere?) that if you add nutes the water, then you will need to PH the water, do you know if that's true? Currently running under my COBs I add cal-mag with just about ever watering, I imagine I would have to have that in my res water... no?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't plan on adding ferts. My soil is pretty good. Dry organic ferts and amendments are added every round. If I need to feed I will put a quart of tea top fed on them. The water looks like tea as is. I suspect this is gonna rock the party. Lol. 

Oh. If I was adding nutes to the rez I would pH it. But I do not plan on that approach right now. Mostly... I was motivated by lazy... Lol. Moving big plants to water is no fun. Plus being able.to leave for a bit here and there is nice.


----------



## indianajones (Mar 29, 2016)

what do you guys think about sink tail pieces for the wick? just drill a couple 
holes and put a rubber stopper in the bottom, should work pretty well and 
you can get them in a variety of lengths. i'm really considering building some
sips, set a 3.5 gallon bucket into a 5g, should be really close to 6" from the
bottom of one bucket to the other.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2016)

indianajones said:


> what do you guys think about sink tail pieces for the wick? just drill a couple
> holes and put a rubber stopper in the bottom, should work pretty well and
> you can get them in a variety of lengths. i'm really considering building some
> sips, set a 3.5 gallon bucket into a 5g, should be really close to 6" from the
> ...


Make sure the wick is big enough. Several of those maybe? Or a net pot on the bottom. The bucket idea is what I'm doing for my 3 small ones in the isle. Building those out this weekend.


----------



## indianajones (Mar 29, 2016)

the tailpiece is used in the ppk method, and that kicks out 1.5lb+ plants 
indoors. plants that size use a lot of water, and cannabis is a plant that 
can utilize hydraulic redistribution. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulic_redistribution


----------



## indianajones (Mar 29, 2016)

here are a couple of pictures of ppk plants, these were over 1.5 lbs. 
these aren't my pictures, these are from flowerfarmer at icmag.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah, that looks great! I did leave plenty of room per plant in there. So hopefully I get over grown. Lol! I'm thinking constant perfect water moisture will work great with the smart pot. I'm excited to flip. Just want roots in the rez first.and then it's on.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 29, 2016)

I think that using plain water in the rez will make goo far less likely.

I am wondering about recirculating or aerating the water....mandatory? When?

I imagine that I would have to, or goo. :^)

i.e. if the plant was drinking really fast, then it gets easier again.

(sorry -> high ;0)


----------



## hyroot (Mar 29, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I think that using plain water in the rez will make goo far less likely.
> 
> I am wondering about recirculating or aerating the water....mandatory? When?
> 
> ...



You definitely want plain water. Aerating the water is not mandatory. Buy you will get much better and faster and more growth if you do aerate the water.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2016)

This slymer is so damn good. Lime taste. Excellent cut @FLkeys1


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm thinking about doing these in storage bins like the big Rubbermaid ones, but I'm working in a 2x4 tent -- I'd be able to squeeze 2 in and they'd barely fit. So I started to think about formats with smaller footprints. I haven't been able to find pots that fit into the buckets the way @hyroot 's do -- that seems like a decent height saving system. 

Currently I'm working with 3.5 gallon buckets, 3 gallon cloth pots, and a pair of stacked/connected 1 liter airpots as the wick basket. I haven't drilled for the fill tube yet, just wondering if you (or anyone else!) can foresee any issues with this design? I wish I could use a bigger cloth pot than the 3 gallon, but the bigger ones hang over the edges of the bucket lid, and I'm not sure if that would be a bad thing?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> This slymer is so damn good. Lime taste. Excellent cut @FLkeys1



She is pretty sweet.. 
Glad you like her! I have a 3 foot tall plant of her now to try outside and see how she does in the real sun..


----------



## hyroot (Mar 29, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> I'm thinking about doing these in storage bins like the big Rubbermaid ones, but I'm working in a 2x4 tent -- I'd be able to squeeze 2 in and they'd barely fit. So I started to think about formats with smaller footprints. I haven't been able to find pots that fit into the buckets the way @hyroot 's do -- that seems like a decent height saving system.
> 
> Currently I'm working with 3.5 gallon buckets, 3 gallon cloth pots, and a pair of stacked/connected 1 liter airpots as the wick basket. I haven't drilled for the fill tube yet, just wondering if you (or anyone else!) can foresee any issues with this design? I wish I could use a bigger cloth pot than the 3 gallon, but the bigger ones hang over the edges of the bucket lid, and I'm not sure if that would be a bad thing?
> 
> View attachment 3644974 View attachment 3644973


those air pots may over wick or over saturate the soil. I just use square party cups for my 5 gal sips. they have 7 holes on each side of the cup ./

Maybe line the air pot with weed cloth and it should be fine.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2016)

@fumble I've been taking ibuprofen 800 for a very long time. At least once a day some times 2-3 a day. I need to get off them. I need an herbal replacement. I take these in conjunction with mmj orally... Let's put it this way... I'm scared to stop taking it... I'm open to trying something different out but no over the counter pills etc... 

I also take something else. It's a nerve modifying med. It helps me sleep through the night and I have gotten better.sleep and life from it. I'm just worried about taking it long term also as I've heard it's heavey. @nuggs has taken it I think too in the past. Nortiptylene

I need to have some things done on me and need.to be off.the ibuprofen by June if I can...


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2016)

I love that sip design @Humanrob


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> those air pots may over wick or over saturate the soil. I just use square party cups for my 5 gal sips. they have 7 holes on each side of the cup ./
> 
> Maybe line the air pot with weed cloth and it should be fine.


Thanks for the suggestion! I've read that the soil or coco needs to be packed into the wick pretty tightly, and I'm not sure the shape of the airpot lends itself to that, but with some weed cloth in there that might solve the problem. 



SomeGuy said:


> I love that sip design @Humanrob


Thanks!


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 30, 2016)

hyroot said:


> those air pots may over wick or over saturate the soil. I just use square party cups for my 5 gal sips. they have 7 holes on each side of the cup ./
> 
> Maybe line the air pot with weed cloth and it should be fine.


i was thinking the same thing on the over wick


----------



## fumble (Mar 30, 2016)

Are you taking the 800s for pain/inflammation? Do you have joint pain? If so you can start taking turmeric and/or knox geletin capsules instead. i'm not sure about the norotryptaline...ive taken amytryptaline before with bad side effects. Not sure if the noro is something you have to wean off? Have you tried subbing out your killer oil for it? 
I will check into this more when i can get on a computer. You can def start subbing out turmeric for 800s though




SomeGuy said:


> @fumble I've been taking ibuprofen 800 for a very long time. At least once a day some times 2-3 a day. I need to get off them. I need an herbal replacement. I take these in conjunction with mmj orally... Let's put it this way... I'm scared to stop taking it... I'm open to trying something different out but no over the counter pills etc...
> 
> I also take something else. It's a nerve modifying med. It helps me sleep through the night and I have gotten better.sleep and life from it. I'm just worried about taking it long term also as I've heard it's heavey. @nuggs has taken it I think too in the past. Nortiptylene
> 
> I need to have some things done on me and need.to be off.the ibuprofen by June if I can...


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 30, 2016)

The 800s are for joints and back. It's also keep other things in check since it's an anti-inflamitory. How much tumeric is a comparable.dose?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey everyone in socal. If you want to sign the cchi (California cannabis hemp initiative) petition hit me up. My wife is collecting signatures so you can sign here or.anywhere we.meet you. 

Information at:
WWW.cchi2016.org


----------



## hyroot (Mar 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey everyone in socal. If you want to sign the cchi (California cannabis hemp initiative) petition hit me up. My wife is collecting signatures so you can sign here or.anywhere we.meet you.
> 
> Information at:
> WWW.cchi2016.org



Yeah I want to. Are you home tomorrow during the afternoon? Or working? I can stop by on my way back home.

I didn't see their booth at the cup.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 30, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Yeah I want to. Are you home tomorrow during the afternoon? Or working? I can stop by on my way back home.
> 
> I didn't see their booth at the cup.


Yes. Off tomorrow. We have friends coming into town for.the weekend but they are cool. I pick them up a little before noon tomorrow in Ontario. Should be home all afternoon.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 30, 2016)

I hope that you find the new, best path for your pain management bro.

Your oil will play a role, I am sure. :0)


----------



## fumble (Mar 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> The 800s are for joints and back. It's also keep other things in check since it's an anti-inflamitory. How much tumeric is a comparable.dose?


about 2000mg turmeric equals an 800 ibuprofen


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2016)

fumble said:


> about 2000mg turmeric equals an 800 ibuprofen


Thanks for the PM. Just now having a break. Busy guy. Lol. I have a 00capsule machine and capsules. I will look for the tumeric caps already made though. 

I have back damage from Rock climbing fall. Compression fractures in spine that are old. Plus bad "roaming" tendonitis... Kinda like arthritis but not. Still painful. The nortriptyline is really to help w the pain or sensations of pain and to help me sleep. I take a low dose coupled w mj now for over a year. I do sleep better than I did... Lol. Edibles are tough at night as I wake groggy. I can't do that w the job I have.... Still. Looking to try and go natural over pharma.


----------



## Fastslappy (Mar 31, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> If this works well with this sip I am thinking to do 9 in a U configuration screened, leaving access down.the center of.the tent. No more moving them around.to water and I can always put a few.testers down the center.
> 
> @hyroot
> I think it's.only about 1/2 to 2/3 full. Extending the netpot dropped the wick pretty low. Cost was 8$ as I had everything else except the two net pots. Holy hell they are big netpots and stronger than I expected


Harbor Freight dollies under that sip roll where ever u want 
I fill my walkways roll out to gain access 
I scored 10 of those bins free 
gonna do this


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2016)

Ok, cool beans. I will get back to you on this soon. Im working on a deadline right now, but after tomorrow ill be able to get some info for you. 




SomeGuy said:


> Thanks for the PM. Just now having a break. Busy guy. Lol. I have a 00capsule machine and capsules. I will look for the tumeric caps already made though.
> 
> I have back damage from Rock climbing fall. Compression fractures in spine that are old. Plus bad "roaming" tendonitis... Kinda like arthritis but not. Still painful. The nortriptyline is really to help w the pain or sensations of pain and to help me sleep. I take a low dose coupled w mj now for over a year. I do sleep better than I did... Lol. Edibles are tough at night as I wake groggy. I can't do that w the job I have.... Still. Looking to try and go natural over pharma.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 1, 2016)

I finally slept lol


Anyway. I just smoked that skunk. It's friggin dank. I really like the flavor. Thanks.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 1, 2016)

No problem. I like it too. Pretty nice indica IMO. . That was a very old seed I popped.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 2, 2016)

Been busy yesterday and this morning w my friend from OR.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2016)

Come on down here and help me with the screen room! I have a nice cola of Purple Haze to keep us going!

The MDL#1 smells like cherry shoe polish!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 2, 2016)

I have some nice stuff for you mo. . Gotta find a.Saturday to come out early and help u knock it down for a.day.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like the project is going well bud . Hope your having a great weekend.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice looking hoop house


----------



## Javadog (Apr 4, 2016)

It looks like you had a focused and effective weekend....I love those. 

I just got destroyed...my bro came over to sample the new stuff. LOL

But I had a half day to just work in my inside garden. It was good. 

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 8, 2016)

One screen built. Getting the wife to help me install it. . Got another one.to build, plus a few. Getting my groove on.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 8, 2016)

Installed!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2016)

LOL, first that just looked cool, but it looks brilliant in place....nice clean work bro.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks JD. Wait till you see the whole thing finished. Gonna be sick in the tent! . Lots of work left to do on it. Working all weekend but hope to make a little more progress.


On that note. Applying for a new position. . We will see where it.leads.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2016)

Hoo hoo. One must admire how your juices go. Do it! :0)


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 9, 2016)

Can't wait to see your tent go int full gear with this new setup SG! Looks professional


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Installed!
> View attachment 3653045


Looks like you have enough room on those corner posts to put a second layer of screen, is that your plan? 

I've been keeping an eye on how different people decide to (or not to) put some sort of cover over the soil when doing sips. I think all of the pre-manufactured ones use them, but I don't know to what degree attempting to really enclose or even seal the top is important. 

In about two weeks I'll be firing up my first sip builds, and the plants going in at that point will have been vegging for about 6 weeks and are way too big to push through a hole in a plastic cover. I'll need to wrap them in a different way... or not. I'm not 100% sure if the top cover is necessary? I guess I don't know its exact function, if its just to slow down evaporation or if it holds moisture in in order to allow the soil to be damp(er) closer to the top?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2016)

watching your SIP grow....very interested 
damn clean set up SG


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2016)

Is the soil covered in nature?


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Is the soil covered in nature?


SIP systems are bottom feeding with (very) little or no top watering. For the water to wick its way to the top and the system to use the moisture effectively, apparently (according to Earthbox and other manufacturers) you want to cover the top and at least somewhat contain or trap the moisture.

I'm not sure that every kind of plant wants all of its soil that moist. A lot of the instructions that come with pre-made units are referencing things like tomatoes. I'd be really happy if the top two inches dried out, and that discouraged gnats, which I've read it can.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2016)

The top does get hella dry even with it covered becuase it being a smart pot. It's quite interesting. But I chose to cover a bit to slow down evaporation. Rob. Yes. I will hang a net off the top post or something... Lol. That's why they are there. 16" off the net.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 9, 2016)

The top soil will be more dry half way through flower. I don't know if the roots in the resi are getting all the water or not. I can't lift my 18 gals. Out of the resi to see the roots. Kinda too awkward to lift that high and the big plants on top plus the scrog net is in the way.

I sprayed down the top soil with a foliar when I topdress malted seed flour and ewc. I think I'm just going to start using mulch like on the 5 gals or cover crops again . The leaf mulch is keeping the top soil damp 

My basil seeds sprouted. They took over a week but they sprouted above ground. So that might make a good cover crop. I have a lot more seeds of them too.


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 9, 2016)

It sounds like in the coming weeks and months we'll all have more information to share. The two that I'm starting in a couple of weeks are going into 14 gallon Rubbermaid bins sitting in 18 gallon bins -- so my res will be (or can be) about 6" deep, I'm not sure how many gallons that will be. I suspect that volume of water combined with the way I've done my wicks will impact how wet my soil is, hopefully it won't be too wet. If so, we'll all learn from it. I think that initially I won't cover mine, I'll let it breath until I find out how it runs.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 9, 2016)

https://neemtreefarms.com/product-category/living-plants/


http://www.brewinternational.com/6-row-malted-barley/


----------



## Joedank (Apr 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks for the PM. Just now having a break. Busy guy. Lol. I have a 00capsule machine and capsules. I will look for the tumeric caps already made though.
> 
> I have back damage from Rock climbing fall. Compression fractures in spine that are old. Plus bad "roaming" tendonitis... Kinda like arthritis but not. Still painful. The nortriptyline is really to help w the pain or sensations of pain and to help me sleep. I take a low dose coupled w mj now for over a year. I do sleep better than I did... Lol. Edibles are tough at night as I wake groggy. I can't do that w the job I have.... Still. Looking to try and go natural over pharma.


still climb?
i am finding the franks gift great for my spinal injuries from a head on ... making a super powered tincure with it as well .. bubba kush tincure applied topically works wonders for me ...


hyroot said:


> https://neemtreefarms.com/product-category/living-plants/
> 
> 
> http://www.brewinternational.com/6-row-malted-barley/


thanks for the neem link


----------



## fumble (Apr 9, 2016)

thanks for the neem tree link @hyroot


----------



## Javadog (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes. It reminded me to try to find a local source....there must be a
nursery for neem trees here in San Diego.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 10, 2016)

Maybe I just told darryl to add it to his farm at inda gro They just have fruits veggies going now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 10, 2016)

Been a busy guy. Even went to work today. Here are.the screens installed. Then there will be some I remove in the walkway so I can make use of.all the light.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 10, 2016)

Super Work Bro. You should be able to just let the ladies for 
for a good long while now. :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2016)

Looking great SG, have you thought about running vertical ?
May be perfect with your set up .


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 11, 2016)

No way do I want.to deal w vertical in an 8*8. Way too much work. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 11, 2016)

Tonight will take clones from all the big ones and tie them down to screens. Will also remove a majority of under growth to promote more top growth. Gotta water too finally! Lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2016)

Beautiful design SG! Looks like a NASA grow     

The rain has made my outdoor garden go nuts!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 11, 2016)

K guys! This shit rocks. Mass roots popping from all the wicks. I gotta get o. The stick. They are growing so fast now. @hyroot. Thanks for the ideas mang. Even the damp parts of the soft pot are popping roots out. It's bad ass. Lol. I'm super stoked. Oh. And looks like I need to fill em all up tomorrow. Never want the thing to go empty w my setup I think.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 12, 2016)

Does anyone have pest issues with slymer. It's been attracting white flies like crazy. I've sprayed and sprayed and vacuumed them out of the air. They only go to that strain / plant. Everyday there's hundreds of white flies on it. I remove it and there's no white flies in that room. It's just slymer. I'm probably going to toss it. .pretty much any strain I've ran by tga has had pest issues. Except 9lb and quantum but quantum not tga anymore. . I'm over tga gear. They just can't handle desert environments


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 12, 2016)

It's sweet, like my blue dream cut. So yeah.. Pests like it first. I just stay on it and use sticky traps. Working really well this time. Even running a small one is worth it for.the smoke. Lol. Love it and so does everyone who has tried it so far.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2016)

Scott's OG is the same way.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 12, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It's sweet, like my blue dream cut. So yeah.. Pests like it first. I just stay on it and use sticky traps. Working really well this time. Even running a small one is worth it for.the smoke. Lol. Love it and so does everyone who has tried it so far.



I can't run any strain here that attracts bugs. These pests are all over the valley . Since it's dry and hot here all the the time, the pests are out and about more often. I have to run strains that are more resistant. That have a stronger auto immune system.. nothing seems to work with slymer. I've even given it a bath and dunked it too.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2016)

Beneficial predators!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm gonna bust out some DE and coat everything soon. Helps a ton.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 12, 2016)

De is useless once it gets wet. It stops working when wet. Juts clumps up. It stains leaves too. Beneficial predators don't do shit here. I've wasted money on them in the past. Even lady bugs don't do much. 

I just need stable genetics.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2016)

Im gonna assume you've already tried systemics like SNS? They're the only thing Ive found that seem to get decent results.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 12, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Im gonna assume you've already tried systemics like SNS? They're the only thing Ive found that seem to get decent results.


I doubt he would.use them being 100% living organics. Ive used take down spray on vegging plants. De has almost no chance of getting wet if your not.top watering or spraying. 

I also use:
Spinosad
Bt
Peppermint soap
Lemon grass oil
Diluted isopropyl
Green clean

Switching up every 3-4 days usually does them all in after a 2-3 week offensive. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2016)

Mantids do a great job. And they can be trained - very smart bugs.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 12, 2016)

Your right mo... But I am highly opposed to any bugs in my indoor grow. Lol. Outdoor is a different story. Lol. I have quite a few lizards on the property, I'm hoping they come hang out in the greenhouse and control bugs lol


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 12, 2016)

I have been having issues with the slymer too, prone to thrips and powdery mildew


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 12, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> I have been having issues with the slymer too, prone to thrips and powdery mildew



Not sure how ur able to get PM here? I have never had it. Only on outdoor stuff in shade all year do I see it.


----------



## fumble (Apr 12, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Does anyone have pest issues with slymer. It's been attracting white flies like crazy. I've sprayed and sprayed and vacuumed them out of the air. They only go to that strain / plant. Everyday there's hundreds of white flies on it. I remove it and there's no white flies in that room. It's just slymer. I'm probably going to toss it. .pretty much any strain I've ran by tga has had pest issues. Except 9lb and quantum but quantum not tga anymore. . I'm over tga gear. They just can't handle desert environments


I haven't had any issues with mine yet. I will be sure to watch it close when she goes outside.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2016)

Only PM I ever got in the sun was on Ace of Spades and Marion Berry - both TGA. I gave them a few mists of lemon water and they cleared right up.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 12, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Not sure how ur able to get PM here? I have never had it. Only on outdoor stuff in shade all year do I see it.


That is exactly what I keep thinking "How do I get PM in Southern California when it is so hot and dry. Never had it before and never thought it would be possible.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like a TGA has some weak strains when it comes to PM. One of our Ripped Bubba plants even got it from the Slymer. Never tried the lemon water technique. How did you use it? We have been using alkaline water lately.


Mohican said:


> Only PM I ever got in the sun was on Ace of Spades and Marion Berry - both TGA. I gave them a few mists of lemon water and they cleared right up.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 12, 2016)

Lemongrass oil will treat PM. So will diluted h2o2. You need more fresh air circulation. A box fan like I have in my tents blowing straight down on the light and plants will make it damn near impossible for PM to get a foothold. Bleach your tent.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2016)

I think it is in the strains from Oregon originally. I mix a quarter cup of bottled lemon juice per five gallon bucket. So I guess squeeze a slice of lemon juice in a spray bottle of water. It is what Dave from Weeden (rhymes with eden) in Oregon uses for foliar to make his plants healthy.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I think it is in the strains from Oregon originally. I mix a quarter cup of bottled lemon juice per five gallon bucket. So I guess squeeze a slice of lemon juice in a spray bottle of water. It is what Dave from Weeden (rhymes with eden) in Oregon uses for foliar to make his plants healthy.


He uses it regardless of PM being present?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 12, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Lemongrass oil will treat PM. So will diluted h2o2. You need more fresh air circulation. A box fan like I have in my tents blowing straight down on the light and plants will make it damn near impossible for PM to get a foothold. Bleach your tent.


Going to enhance the airflow with a bigger fan today, thanks SG!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes - daily foliar.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey SG, for the past few days the induction light hasn't been coming on after it has turned off for the night. I have to unplug it and plug it back in then it turns on. It is strange because the timer it is plugged into works fine so there I'm not sure if it is electrical or if it is the light.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 12, 2016)

Mmm. I just thought is was my timer... Lol. Is yours a digital timer? I switched to a mechanical timer and it was working so I figured bad digital timer... Lol. Oops. 

Not sure if it could be the ligh... Maybe ballast.. There are no real connections on the fixture. Lol. It's so cut and dry.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 12, 2016)

Mine is non digital as well


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

Filled up tubs, took some clones, and removed all the underbrush. Then cleaned and setup the veg tent again. 3 sips to build tomorrow or the next. Then hopefully I will be ready to flip Friday or Saturday. 

They like the sips.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

Left and right sides


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

Back screen and haircuts


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

Veg tent and cloner.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

That's my update for a bit! . Gonna be busy for a while again.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 15, 2016)

Got one of my 5gl sisp's done earlier today. That's right! Lol! Sub Irritated Soft Pot... Sisp. It's late... Cracking myself up.

Working so much that getting gardening done is tough. Got at least two more to build... Might be able to cram four but I think I'm gonna leave them space to get.big. the roots in the big tubs are.nuts. 

The new.ones is blue bucket w a five gallon softpot.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 16, 2016)

"Sub _Irritated _Soft Pot"? You were high *and* tired bro, LOL

Amazing. Clean. Thank you for sharing this part of your journey.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2016)

Now you need to design some veg sips!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Now you need to design some veg sips!


I have a.design but I'm not sure it's worth it for me. I'm liking square plastic pots for veg as they transplant easier. I also discovered roots do NOT grow through the soft lots easy when boated into another pot. So I'm ditching using them for veg. Just flower. May even use grow bags for veg. Maybe do an auto water system or flood table in the veg tent for it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

I use 1gal plastic pots in veg because they are so easy to transplant from


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2016)

Me too!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2016)

I use solo cups to veg cuz my plant gets too big if I don't


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2016)

Although I'm lying cuz I'm vegging in the flower room right now!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 16, 2016)

Just set the timers. Tomorrow will be.first day of 12/12. Tying it all down tonight then letting go all vertical after.first.week.of.flower. got strategy. Lol


----------



## hyroot (Apr 16, 2016)

I think I'm seeing faster finishing times with the sips. They're at day 54 and the gg4 and quantum are already fox tailing and the quantum is turning purple. Trichs are mostly cloudy. They usually don't start doing that til a week later. I think they'll be done day 60-63. They're normally done 67-70 days.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2016)

Now that it interesting Hy....


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 18, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I think I'm seeing faster finishing times with the sips. They're at day 54 and the gg4 and quantum are already fox tailing and the quantum is turning purple. Trichs are mostly cloudy. They usually don't start doing that til a week later. I think they'll be done day 60-63. They're normally done 67-70 days.


Hmmmm... I'm going to run some sips outside this summer, I wonder if they'll finish earlier? That would be awesome.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 19, 2016)

They are all looking like this or more! Figured you all would appreciate root pron. This is the quantum kush. It's in a 10gl smartpot w the wick... So probably 12-13gl of medium and then about 18-19gl in the rez. They are starting to drink a whole lot. Probably gonna have to fill up once a week instead of every other once they really get.going


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 19, 2016)

That is awesome! Thanks for the update and sharing that pic! I'll be up-potting into mine in two days... damn, I can't wait. 



SomeGuy said:


> They are all looking like this or more! Figured you all would appreciate root pron. This is the quantum kush. It's in a 10gl smartpot w the wick... So probably 12-13gl of medium and then about 18-19gl in the rez. They are starting to drink a whole lot. Probably gonna have to fill up once a week instead of every other once they really get.going
> 
> View attachment 3660624


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2016)

Checkout my huge ass leaf. Came off the La con x bsb.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh. And bitches be drinking. Gotta fill em all up tomorrow. I'm buckling up. Gonna be a bad ass ride....lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Checkout my huge ass leaf. Came off the La con x bsb.
> View attachment 3661348


I got two lacon x bsb beans from nuggs. One came up and Is trucking along. Got a whole batch of 3bar @Mohican getting after it. Found this little ghost og x lemon cookies today @Joedank


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420 to all my grower Friends!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420! I have to work later but got some prep work done! Woot. Some of these are from tomatoes etc... Also. Most are for weed though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2016)

Almost forgot. Left and.right side of the flower tent. Left side far left is blubalz. Only one to fill up its screen that quick. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 20, 2016)

I do love LA Con. Nice breed.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2016)

LA Con x BSB has some amazing potential! That leaf is freaky!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Almost forgot. Left and.right side of the flower tent.  Left side far left is blubalz. Only one to fill up its screen that quick. Lol
> View attachment 3661801 View attachment 3661802


That is so cool ,


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 21, 2016)

@jigfresh hey buddy. Was just thinking about you. Hope ur 420 was good. Family back w you? Miss hanging out. Don't you ever get.time off for good behaviour? . Been working hella late. Just about to run the hose.and.fill up 9 27gl tubs. Lol. 

Love ya man


Boy is getting big. Highlight of my life is wife and kids.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok. @BobBitchen dude... The blubalz is off the hook. The vigor exceeds chakas srs and that is saying something. It's got the biggest roots. The srs is next followed by the loctite. But it's the only one to successfully overgrown it's screen so soon. I think this may be a huge KEEPER! Oh and rooted one cut already and the other is not.far behind. Nothing else even has bumps yet. I'm impressed. 

@supchaka the srs is finally getting a fair shake and is holding its own. I'm excited to see what it does. It will probably be the next to throw roots. Some of my older clonlys take longer. Lol

@hyroot. Seems the loctite grows awesome so far. The Mt Rainier looks super healthy too. Gg#4 is starting to take off too. Only on 4th day of flower. !!! Lol


----------



## hyroot (Apr 21, 2016)

Gg4 stretches through day 25. It gets biiig! Locktite doubles in size and bushes out like crazy. Huge buds. Mt. Rainier explodes in flower too. All are super frosty.

Flavor:
Mt rainier has a strong pine flavor. Locktite is like a woodsy glue. But more glue like after a long cure. Glue is like chocolate, sour og / chem dawgwish, hint of kushieness.

Effect :
Mt rainier and glue more on the heavy sativa side. And locktite is more on the indica side

Ironically locktite is gorilla glue #4 x Mt rainier. ..


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2016)

420 was good. I'll always remember it being the first day of school for Hannah. It was the second time since being in Spain that me and Heather got to spend time out in the city alone. Little H was crying when we picked her up, but she was not daunted. 10 minutes later she said she was excited to go back to school again. Last night we also met a babysitter. Little H will have her very first time with a baby sitter on Friday night.

She went to school again today and loved it. She only cried a little bit she said, and said she found a boy she likes, and he likes her too. Haha... It has begun.

Really nice to have the family back together, we're never doing that again... Being apart for so long. It's not good for anyone.

Plants are looking good too. The big girls have totally filled up their six gallon puts and are ready for the 25 gallons they will get soon. And all the 1 gallon pot plants are ready for the 6 gallon pots. Lots of clones in the cloner. And i put a whole ton of seedlings into 12/12 last week.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Ok. @BobBitchen dude... The blubalz is off the hook. The vigor exceeds chakas srs and that is saying something. It's got the biggest roots. The srs is next followed by the loctite. But it's the only one to successfully overgrown it's screen so soon. I think this may be a huge KEEPER! Oh and rooted one cut already and the other is not.far behind. Nothing else even has bumps yet. I'm impressed.
> 
> @supchaka the srs is finally getting a fair shake and is holding its own. I'm excited to see what it does. It will probably be the next to throw roots. Some of my older clonlys take longer. Lol
> 
> @hyroot. Seems the loctite grows awesome so far. The Mt Rainier looks super healthy too. Gg#4 is starting to take off too. Only on 4th day of flower. !!! Lol


Great SG, I was really happy with that pheno, and the smoke doesn't disappoint either.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2016)

I am heading up to the Sacramento BBQ tomorrow. Anybody want me to pick anything up or take anything up there?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 21, 2016)

I think I am good man. Glad you get to go. have fun up there. say hi to everyone for me.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a bunch of strains coming up. So if you wanna save some gas money and just wait. I'll have all kinds. Not even counting my own crosses.

Cuts
Kona sunset , guard dawg, keeblur cookies, afghani, diamonds and dust, mendo breath, durango og, miss mendough, stardawg, sunset sherbert.

Then next seed packs running
Salmonberry, Strawberry Fields, Hells Fire.

Plus my current stable of cuts.
Mint chocolate chip, quantum kush, locktite, gorilla glue 4, plus all the other strains we've all shared. Pre 98, fireballs, blue balls, srs, and I popped a bunch of blue balls seeds too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Almost forgot. Left and.right side of the flower tent. Left side far left is blubalz. Only one to fill up its screen that quick. Lol
> View attachment 3661801 View attachment 3661802


He did a faniastic job picking girls for that pollen. I can send some of her cousins if you like that bms funk. your grow looks great but save room for at lest the Bear Creek Kush or Larry B

@jigfresh that is great you are all together again buddy. I have been chating with jojo lately and he said hi. Thought it was cool you being over there. He is sending me the bms again, and his swamp wrecked cut. He was the first person to get and grow that cross and has had that one going for what three years come july.


hyroot said:


> I have a bunch of strains coming up. So if you wanna save some gas money and just wait. I'll have all kinds. Not even counting my own crosses.
> 
> Cuts
> Kona sunset , guard dawg, keeblur cookies, afghani, diamonds and dust, mendo breath, durango og, miss mendough, stardawg, sunset sherbert.
> ...


Bro you know its way more than picking up clones right? You should come with him. I would love the chance to get bake with you


----------



## shaft09 (Apr 23, 2016)

All caught up, got some good stuff going on here SG!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2016)

Picked up a beautiful cut at the BBQ/Picnic. Precious OG.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh, good news Mo. Kudos. 

I was hoping to read to Picnic Stories... :0)

The new OG Kush from Reserva Privada is goooooood. :^0


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Picked up a beautiful cut at the BBQ/Picnic. Precious OG.


Thanks for the beans and i git some pakipunch from jos too. Yea i brought a precious og back for durzil and my self. Picked up a woody og also. I hope garden boss gets the Bear Creek Kush to root as he will get it out. He said it was the best there and no one seemed to disagree. I have to say @whodatnation did a great job saving that ?p clone in seeds and the bck has killed the berry bubble and Nibiru. It came out blueberry and lime and so good. Gave it to bad karma and aeroknow buddy.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)

I was bummed I missed Joz. It was great to see you!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

Yea he was cool and much different than I would have expected. His mom was cool too. Are these you glasses you were talking about?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)

It was a joke. I had them in the collar of my shirt! 

I don't know why I was so absent minded


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

Well someone left those and we found them cleaning up.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)

Look what I found when I got home:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks for the beans and i git some pakipunch from jos too. Yea i brought a precious og back for durzil and my self. Picked up a woody og also. I hope garden boss gets the Bear Creek Kush to root as he will get it out. He said it was the best there and no one seemed to disagree. I have to say @whodatnation did a great job saving that ?p clone in seeds and the bck has killed the berry bubble and Nibiru. It came out blueberry and lime and so good. Gave it to bad karma and aeroknow buddy.


Can't deny I'm grinning right now  thanks for the feedback and do please share that cut with the world my friend


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Can't deny I'm grinning right now  thanks for the feedback and do please share that cut with the world my friend


You know me i am all about spreading the love. That bud really is fantastic and it has just now hit the jar good. i do stretch the dry out by about a week and that makes a big difference too. 105mm macro and the 15 - 30mm got in from ATL today and already have a new 50mm so i am finally going to have some nice bud shots.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Can't deny I'm grinning to hear you say that. Thanks for the feed back and do please share that cut with the world my friend


Oh and you are not the only one that was grinning. I have a lot of respect for garden boss and it was cool to have him say that when i am still just a small time country boy and most of them have done a lot longer and bigger than me.


----------



## shaft09 (Apr 27, 2016)

SG,

Where do you get your heat sinks and angle from? I have a Mars 192 ( think that's what it's called now) that I want to use to make a cob light with. This model does not come with heat sinks, but I can use all the other stuff out of it. It has 8 55 ~ 100 drivers in it and 2 fans.

No room to put sinks inside without using spacers ( guessing 3in) to raise it enough for sinks to clear the case. Could then go with a plate to cover case or use angle. Would like to eyeball options instead of online order if you know of a local place ( I'm not that far from you). I spend too much time outside US to know much about places that have this stuff near me. 1 hydro store I know, but they have mostly HPS stuff.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 27, 2016)

I order all my parts offline man. I don't have tons.of spare time or I would make.more diy videos for peeps... Lol. Greengenes717 is the man in that regard IMO. I would probably buy his fixtures if I were.to buy.


----------



## shaft09 (Apr 27, 2016)

No prob. Not much up here. Next time I go check out my brother in Gardena, I'll try to scope out some places down there before I go. I hate to order stuff without seeing first, then I get exactly what I want. Any f ups will be all on me then,lol.

I have two more lights that work well for me, so I'm in no big hurry. Maybe I'll have to walk my dogs in the desert again, I find all kinds of good stuff walking the dogs, lol. I don't have any problems working on stuff with wires, that's what I do. Just like working on a flying machine, do it once, do it right!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 28, 2016)

From the other night. Shits getting big. Hits 2weeks on Sunday so it's about 1.5 weeks in flower. Can't raise the lights but another 6" or so. Picking up some netting for the second level of trellis soon too. 

I think they all like the sips BTW

All
 

Left side
 

Right side
 

Back middle


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 28, 2016)

Here is the Center isle. Doing a good job this round I think.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2016)

Right on bother! Got to get my sips ready but I think the Jillanje has two and a half weeks left If I pull it early haha but seriously I don't know how much longer it will go so i have time to get them done.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2016)

Saw these totes on sale at HD, I know you have used these in the past..good price ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Saw these totes on sale at HD, I know you have used these in the past..good price ?
> View attachment 3668152


Yup. Good price. I'm using 9 of them right now.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Saw these totes on sale at HD, I know you have used these in the past..good price ?
> View attachment 3668152


Not bad, I got them for 8 something but close enough


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 29, 2016)

t


SomeGuy said:


> Here is the Center isle. Doing a good job this round I think.
> 
> View attachment 3667854


dig those bucket sips,, nice


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2016)

Keepin it real. . Added second trellis today. End of week two today.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2016)

Veg tent. All these are going outside in the next few weeks.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2016)

Also. I save my volcano bags and then wash them in ISO. This is with it evaporated. It's pretty much what they call Phoenix tears. It's active and great capped up. Very strong and a great high. 

I make this with bud too. It's a whole process to do it right but pretty worth it. It's not pretty in the pan. Lol!


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2016)

Killin it buddy. I loved those caps you made for me back in the day .


----------



## fumble (May 1, 2016)

everything is looking amazing SG  Can't wait to see your girls outside!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2016)

You'll get the chance soon. Moving them today. Have a cloner full of roots that needs transplanted ASAP. 

I'm going out to pick up peet, castings, compost and perlite for the mix for clones.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2016)

Are your sip's working to your expectations ? 
Thought I saw hyroot had some early yellowing & had to top feed.
Everything looks killer from photos


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2016)

No @BobBitchen. The sips are awesome. Growth like hydro w organic soil. Love it. I have not top fed yet but might add s little tea boost over the course of weeks 5-7.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2016)

I've got extra clones ready. Here's what I have:

Mt Rainier x2
Blu balz x1
Loctite x2
Lemon og x2
Locomotion x1
La con x black sour bubble x2
Pre98 bubba x2
Alaska thunder fuck x2
Quantum kush x1
Gorilla glue #4 x2

I know @GrumpyToker wanted cuts and maybe @Greengenes707 any of you other guys need one give me a shout. Loading up the cloner w a whole different set of stuff this week too. So will have more extras later in sure.


----------



## GrumpyToker (May 1, 2016)

Awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## Greengenes707 (May 1, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I've got extra clones ready. Here's what I have:
> 
> Mt Rainier x2
> Blu balz x1
> ...


Youre the man. I have to shut down for a month, so space is too tight. But always appreciate the thought. 
Thanks brother. Keep up the good work


----------



## Javadog (May 3, 2016)

I liked how the posts support the second netting Bro....looks like
you planned ahead there.

The SIPs do indeed work...or, you make them anyway. :0)

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (May 3, 2016)

I did actually plan for the second trellis. However, I have been pleasantly surprised by the sips! I fill them up tonight again. So hopefully I remember to snap pics of the roots! Lol. Holy cow! I'm kinda excited.


----------



## Humanrob (May 3, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I did actually plan for the second trellis. However, I have been pleasantly surprised by the sips! I fill them up tonight again. So hopefully I remember to snap pics of the roots! Lol. Holy cow! I'm kinda excited.


I'm jealous, with my set up I won't be able to check out the roots until after the harvest when I break it down. I look forward to seeing more pics of yours though!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 4, 2016)

Well here then. Feast on srs og and blu balz roots. Lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 4, 2016)

I just pulled a crap load of under brush out... Not that you would even know. Lol. Then filled them all up and did a preventative spray. Included some kelp etc.. In the spray to give a little foliar boost. 

They are drying off right now before I turn the lights back on and head to bed.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

Beautiful pics SG! There are some colas up through the second net already!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful pics SG! There are some colas up through the second net already!


It's true lol. There is almost a foot between nets. So I'm hoping for good things to come. Day two of week three today. . Stretch has slowed significantly and they are making nuggies it looks like.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

Covered with those sexy pom poms! How does it smell in there?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 4, 2016)

The scrubber works too good. Can't smell a damn thing. Lol


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

Even in the room?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 4, 2016)

Its kind of a faint general smell. Hard to nail them down individually with that much in there. Lol. The smell will be stronger in just a.few weeks though.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

My house is very smelly right now:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (May 4, 2016)

Nice dude. Offer still open. Just need a heads up to plan it.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

I got the second job offer today. Freaking out!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 4, 2016)

Awwwww some!


----------



## Humanrob (May 5, 2016)

@SomeGuy - I just filled mine again. I'm noticing that my water level indicator tubes are starting to cloud up. I don't know if my local city water has that much minerals (I kind of doubt that) or if the water in the res is murky. Since I can't see into my res and you've checked your roots, I'm wondering if you noticed if your water is clear or cloudy? I would imagine some amount of particulate material is leaching into the water from the wicks, and that the water being a bit cloudy would be "normal"?


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2016)

Drain some out and smell it and look at it under magnification.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 5, 2016)

Rob

There is some peet in my water but it's all clear and roots are white. I'm not changing a thing at this point. Lol! Seems to be working too good to need interference from me


----------



## Javadog (May 5, 2016)

Those roots are crazy SG. It really is going well. This cycle should
really explode at the end.

Congrat on the offers Mo, seriously.

JD


----------



## Humanrob (May 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Drain some out and smell it and look at it under magnification.


OK... next SIP design I'll see if I can make a way to drain water out. For now, I have a clean eye dropper, and I pulled a little bit of water from the level indicator tube. That water has been pushed up from the res, so its definitely res water. The only magnifier I have is a cheap 30x loop I use to look for amber trichomes. I really didn't know what I was looking for, overall the water is crystal clear. But, I did see some little tiny ameba-looking-things swimming around in there. I'm not sure what to do with that information. H2O2 in the res? Or have I simply created a healthy living aquatic system? Since the water is in contact with soil, aren't some micro-life-forms inevitable? I tried to smell it from the fill tubes, got no scent at all.

SomeGuy, you ever look at your water under magnification?


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

They could have come with your tap water. I had a boss that worked for the water department when he was young and he told me that they had to pull a dead body out of the water supply line once! 

A tiny bit of H2O2 or bleach will probably work. There is also a treatment called Pond Zyme that might work.

Mix the bleach or H2O2 with water before adding it so as not to burn any roots.


----------



## Humanrob (May 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> They could have come with your tap water. I had a boss that worked for the water department when he was young and he told me that they had to pull a dead body out of the water supply line once!
> 
> A tiny bit of H2O2 or bleach will probably work. There is also a treatment called Pond Zyme that might work.
> 
> Mix the bleach or H2O2 with water before adding it so as not to burn any roots.


What if I use my chlorinated city tap water straight out of the tap (without letting it sit for 48 hours like I usually do to let the chlorine evaporate out)? Would a small amount of chlorine help?

What about adding something like Hygrozyme? Is that similar to Pond Zyme?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 6, 2016)

Rob. I've been Filling up from the hose directly. FYI. No problems it would seem.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

You live up in the mountains where there is good water and air!

I would dose some tap water with H2 or Cl then let it sit a day and add it.

I think Hygro is like pond.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

Took my pee test today! I passed - made it all in the cup


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2016)

You really did have to take the test bro?

Very cool that you made it!


----------



## papapayne (May 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Took my pee test today! I passed - made it all in the cup


Congrats mo!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 8, 2016)

Happy mom's day to all the moms out there! Without you there is nothing.


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 8, 2016)

always glad to hear that 


Mohican said:


> Took my pee test today! I passed - made it all in the cup


----------



## Humanrob (May 8, 2016)

@SomeGuy - not sure if there is a simple answer to this, but since you are using a scrog/screen, how do you lift your plants up to get those great root pictures?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 8, 2016)

Week 3 picture update ? 
Has stretch stopped ?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 8, 2016)

Carefu


Humanrob said:


> @SomeGuy - not sure if there is a simple answer to this, but since you are using a scrog/screen, how do you lift your plants up to get those great root pictures?


Carefully....lol. No I just lift the lid up a little and try to be quick w the camera. There is some flex in the system so it's been fine peeking in.

Upgrades in mind:
Pvc frame in the tub to help support our
Peek in window from the top. 

The feed tube is not.necessary w my build but they do keep pest from entering. Probably will cut them shorter and add a window for filling up. 

The real test will be pulling them out at harvest. Should make for some good pics.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 8, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Week 3 picture update ?
> Has stretch stopped ?


Stretch seems to have stopped. Tons of pom-poms. Now I know your keeping track, better get.some shots tonight at lights on. Lol. They do look great. This grow system works awesome, I can tell I'll be staying w this.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 8, 2016)

I'm for sure leaning the way of the SIP
Just trying to decide on size & model.....lol


----------



## Humanrob (May 8, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Carefully....lol. No I just lift the lid up a little and try to be quick w the camera. There is some flex in the system so it's been fine peeking in.
> 
> Upgrades in mind:
> Pvc frame in the tub to help support our
> ...


Not sure what you mean by the feed tube is not necessary? Is that because you can add water directly into your res bin? And your "window" idea, do you mean like a hinged door you can flip open? Or an acutal clear portal? I'm starting to see that there are some interesting advantages to designs that have a small pot over a large flat res. I fear I'm not done building these things yet... damn... lol

My first attempt (the one currently in use) is way too big for the space, too shoe-horned in. I have very little access. I'm planning my upgrades as I go, and looking forward to seeing your V2.0


----------



## SomeGuy (May 8, 2016)

Ok. This is at three weeks. Pretty knarly. Lol. If I had the smaller sips in the center isle when everything else was in there vegging they would be just as big I imagine. There is just barely room to work In there.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 8, 2016)

Underside. For the geeks.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 9, 2016)

Wow ! Impressive SG. SIP's are kill'in it.


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 9, 2016)

Outstanding SG! Nicely done.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

So, vote against it right.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> So, vote against it right.


I couldn't make heads or tails of it either


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

They want to screw up 215. We should just wait for the Feds to unschedule it.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> They want to screw up 215. We should just wait for the Feds to unschedule it.


Tell them to fuck off.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> So, vote against it right.


Yes. Cchi. California cannabis hemp initiative is the one that's good but it did not get enough signatures so will be put off till mid term elections. Making it more important to get the word out NOT to vote yes on any mmj bill this term. The current state laws brown signed in are already being challenged and.I hope prop 215 will be upheld as it should be.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Yes. Cchi. California cannabis hemp initiative is the one that's good but it did not get enough signatures so will be put off till mid term elections. Making it more important to get the word out NOT to vote yes on any mmj bill this term. The current state laws brown signed in are already being challenged and.I hope prop 215 will be upheld as it should be.


Even an amendment to the state constitution of Colorado hadn't guaranteed us our rights.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2016)

Yeah.... Look what we've become... It's between two assholes again and it's only becuase they are backed by enough other rich assholes. 

Then there is the greed and corruption all stewed in. Thank God for cannabis. Certainly helps me to be less.of a jerk. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (May 11, 2016)

3.5 wks ish....

Woot


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 14, 2016)

Looks amazing SG, simply stellar  makes me even more anxious/excited for my COB, especially since I have to pay more for electricity now and am not even getting the yields that i am paying for. Really hope having better lighting alleviates mine and especially mrs. 2112's stress about paying for it. Your yields look awesome!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2016)

Omg... Finally off work on a Sunday. Lol. I feel totally worthless too... (Beat). Lol. Coffee and bags and let's hope I actually accomplish things today. 

Andrew. Trying to get an extra bit of time. School is almost done though, can't come soon enough. BTW... You guys would not.like to see my power bill. 2.4k in just lighting racks it up... Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2016)

Oooh! Maybe this week. Will let u know. I think I'll have a morning free


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2016)

You need to take a break day and just recharge!

How is the GYB doing? LA Con x BSB


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 15, 2016)

@SomeGuy 
No worries, just make sure you get enough rest and family time  Really glad that school ending will provide you some down time . Don't forget to make time for your treatment session too- I'm sure you could use some relaxation after all that work!

With a bill that high are you planning on switching to full COB?


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 15, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Oooh! Maybe this week. Will let u know. I think I'll have a morning free


Sounds, good I'm free anytime


----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I've got extra clones ready. Here's what I have:
> 
> Mt Rainier x2
> Blu balz x1
> ...


id love to get some of the 98

as a request can please you post a picture of your g4 in the https://www.rollitup.org/t/real-gg-4.902302/page-8#post-12593751 for reference.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> You need to take a break day and just recharge!
> 
> How is the GYB doing? LA Con x BSB


Ooooooooo finally a name. What is gyb for? . It's doing great. Huge konker leaves. Indica for sure. All of it is 4weeks today. 

I passed a clone off to @GrumpyToker too.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> id love to get some of the 98
> 
> as a request can please you post a picture of your g4 in the https://www.rollitup.org/t/real-gg-4.902302/page-8#post-12593751 for reference.



You in socal? Cut of 98 I have is for real. Most the guys here that have taken a clone would attest to it.


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> You in socal? Cut of 98 I have is for real. Most the guys here that have taken a clone would attest to it.


It's been crossed with Moonshine Haze here, that's what made my Hillbilly Hobby cut. Straight fire!


----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> You in socal? Cut of 98 I have is for real. Most the guys here that have taken a clone would attest to it.


I'm not questioning its authenticity, and yes I'm in socal.


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2016)

GYB = Goodyear Blimp - An LA Icon.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2016)

Ok. Here we go. Like a couple days past 4wks. It's pretty awesome in there. Smells just a bit like kush now when i open the tent. . I hope my filter can keep up. Growth is crazy. You would not believe the amount I have taken off of them the past 4weeks!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2016)

Let's see. Center back two under the squid. the gyb on.left and bubba on right


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2016)

Some other shots


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2016)

Chakas srs


----------



## papapayne (May 20, 2016)

Looking amazing. Looks like the sips are working great for ya!


----------



## Humanrob (May 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Ok. Here we go. Like a couple days past 4wks. It's pretty awesome in there. Smells just a bit like kush now when i open the tent. . I hope my filter can keep up. Growth is crazy. You would not believe the amount I have taken off of them the past 4weeks!
> 
> View attachment 3684679 View attachment 3684680 View attachment 3684681


It is amazing! Are you rethinking how many plants you'll grow in that space next time? Or is this going where you always hoped it would?! 

For my little (2x4) tent, next time I'm going to need to use smaller lower SIPs (less soil) and not veg as long, because my patient loves Sativa/Sativa-dominant hybrids, and they are out of control in this setup.


----------



## Humanrob (May 21, 2016)

@SomeGuy - in some of your pics it looks like I might see a hood and bulb in addition to your LEDs. I'm curious if you've tried the two lights alone and found they work better together? Personally, I'm all for mixing it up! If I could handle the heat in my tent, I would definitely run both.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2016)

I have done separate led and hid. I'm using hid because I don't have enough $$to go all cob right now. And tbh. I will probably buy @Greengenes707 lights when I do. . I have almost no time to build them now. 
Should be noted. Hid works great too. And I think it augments the LEDs in a good way. I am looking to get three cmh 315s for my fall run after summer.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 25, 2016)

Well. Mom leaves on Friday morning. Ill get some pics up sunday. That will be six weeks. Getting big in there. . The sips are great. So little maintenance in comparison.

I'm excited to get my outdoor going. We have a appraiser coming at some point In the next few weeks for the home refi so I'm not 100% if I should plant the outdoor yet or not.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2016)

Here is my little outdoor I just transplanted. I am going to start light depo in a few weeks. This should allow me to do two crops still this year and keep them somewhat small... lol


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> View attachment 3693868 Here is my little outdoor I just transplanted. I am going to start light depo in a few weeks. This should allow me to do two crops still this year and keep them somewhat small... lol


Damn bro very nice, all in this round, you sip run has me thinking of some changes.
Been using your canna balm on my arthritic thumbs the last few weeks, seems to really help, can you point me to the recipe you used please ?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2016)

Im not even sure what I gave you. It's the same "medicine" base I make which is heavily infused coconut oil. Im making some more soon, lots of requests.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2016)

Few update pictures. "teasers". I'll take some flash pics tonight as today is six weeks.


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 29, 2016)

Good morning! Those plants looks gorgeous!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Im not even sure what I gave you. It's the same "medicine" base I make which is heavily infused coconut oil. Im making some more soon, lots of requests.


its a balm, not an oil, beeswax base maybe ?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2016)

Oh yes. It's my infused coconut oil mixed w beeswax and vitamin e oil. Pretty simple except for the extraction into the coconut oil.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2016)

Close-ups
Mt. Rainier 
 

Blu balz 
 

Gorilla glue


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Close-ups
> Mt. Rainier
> View attachment 3694606
> 
> ...


Pretty ladies!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2016)

Veggers and extra clones. I need to take cuts soon of the ones I just put outside. Then I can choose what gets to stay in the fall. Cloner is leaking because weatherstripping got hard, so need some new stuff to make it run lean free again


----------



## DesertGrow89 (May 29, 2016)

Do you water from the bottom or top? Those plants look healthy well done!


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2016)

Jig's Maui Wowie is ready for some cuts. Do you want any?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2016)

Maybe. . Glad to see u.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Do you water from the bottom or top? Those plants look healthy well done!


They are sub irrigated. I do water the vegg from top


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2016)

True six weeks tonight.
Lights off while drying from foler


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2016)

Here are the gorilla glue roots. . They all are pretty big like this


----------



## Humanrob (May 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Here are the gorilla glue roots. . They all are pretty big like this
> 
> View attachment 3695101 View attachment 3695102


Thanks again for sharing those root shots. I can't wait to see what my wicks look like. I have one with three 2" wide PVC pipes for wicks, with 3/8" holes drilled around them -- but your baskets have a lot more openings. It will be interesting to see the different ways the plans adapt.

Do you remember how long you veg'd in the SIPs before you flipped to flower? 

When you open your res, does it have that "pond water" smell? It's not a bad smell I'm thinking of -- not like stagnant water. Its like a creek or a natural pond, like water with life in it. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Humanrob (May 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Lights off while drying from foler


Sorry if you've mentioned this and I missed it, but if you don't mind, what's in your foliar spray?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Thanks again for sharing those root shots. I can't wait to see what my wicks look like. I have one with three 2" wide PVC pipes for wicks, with 3/8" holes drilled around them -- but your baskets have a lot more openings. It will be interesting to see the different ways the plans adapt.
> 
> Do you remember how long you veg'd in the SIPs before you flipped to flower?
> 
> When you open your res, does it have that "pond water" smell? It's not a bad smell I'm thinking of -- not like stagnant water. Its like a creek or a natural pond, like water with life in it. Do you know what I mean?


I vegged for two weeks in the sips. I flipped shortly after seeing roots hit the rez.

Yes, a little smell but clear water. Drinking has increased quite a bit from start of flower too.

I added nutrients to the rez of the blue balz. Her and the gg4 are the only two showing significant.fade. the bb being the worse of the two.. so now we get to see how that goes.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2016)

I'm using kelloggs fish, molasses mix. 2-2-2. Sometimes w a little Alaska fish 5-1-1. I also use a soap and lemongrass oil. (Bugs). If I am really fighting bugs I move on to spinosad etc... mixed in. I've made it a habit to always use soaps and some oils in my sprays. This way even when I'm leaf feeding I'm also preventing Infestation. Lol

FYI,i have been spraying Everytime I fill up the tubs




Humanrob said:


> Sorry if you've mentioned this and I missed it, but if you don't mind, what's in your foliar spray?


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2016)

As long as the res temps don't go above 68-70 you should be OK.


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I vegged for two weeks in the sips. I flipped shortly after seeing roots hit the rez.
> 
> Yes, a little smell but clear water. Drinking has increased quite a bit from start of flower too.
> 
> I added nutrients to the rez of the blue balz. Her and the gg4 are the only two showing significant.fade. the bb being the worse of the two.. so now we get to see how that goes.



I don't know if you saw the post in my thread. But the person I learned about sips from has been running compost tea's in the resi with the sips that have air stones and the sips without air stones he's adding labs to the resi. With good success too.


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2016)

That video where the guy shows how to grow plants in soda bottles - he never seems to have algae problems.


----------



## ttystikk (May 30, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That video where the guy shows how to grow plants in soda bottles - he never seems to have algae problems.


If the bottles are green that would explain a lot. Green seriously restricts growth.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I don't know if you saw the post in my thread. But the person I learned about sips from has been running compost tea's in the resi with the sips that have air stones and the sips without air stones he's adding labs to the resi. With good success too.


I did not see but I'm willing to experiment w the compost tea added in. I cannot see how it could hurt tbh. Love love love SIPS


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I did not see but I'm willing to experiment w the compost tea added in. I cannot see how it could hurt tbh. Love love love SIPS



I was just worried about teas going rancid. I'm watering every 2- 5 days so. 

I wouldn't add an sst to the resi though . Those become very acidic after aerating for 4 hours.

I'm making some labs now. For a top feed. But it takes 2 weeks to make labs.


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2016)

I can't find that video of the old dude showing all of the different ways you can grow in root watered systems.


----------



## Humanrob (May 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I did not see but I'm willing to experiment w the compost tea added in. I cannot see how it could hurt tbh. Love love love SIPS


I really want to do more experimenting, but it will depend on how my current grow goes. If things go well with this one, and especially if the summer outdoor finishes well, I'll have more than enough meds for my patient and can take bigger chances with experiments. 

I'd love to put tea in the res with the bubbler, and my next SIP will have more access to the res. I bought some PondZyme for my outdoor, I'm going to try a small amount in my current indoor. The Hygrozyme I have been using has enzymes, but I don't think it has the beneficial microbes that the Pondzyme has. That's about as far as I'll stretch the experiments for this run. Four more weeks to go and things are going well, going for low risk approaches down the home stretch. 

I need to learn a lot more about the way this stuff works on the micro-level. Like @hyroot was just saying, adding the wrong thing can come back and bite you in the ass (uh, sort of what he said  ). And I don't know about interactions, like using tea and Pondzyme on the same run? Is it conflicting or redundant? Until I know I'll just pick a road and stay on it.


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2016)

Someguy... your grow is looking fucking amazing. Pardon my french, haha. I had to swing through your journal to let you know. Standing applause from the south of the Iberian peninsula.



Mohican said:


> GYB = Goodyear Blimp - An LA Icon.


Anytime I hear Goodyear blimp it makes me think of the classic line from The Naked Gun.

"It’s the same old story. Boy finds girl, boy loses girl, girl finds boy, boy forgets girl, boy remembers girl, girl dies in a tragic blimp accident over the Orange Bowl on New Year’s Day."

"Goodyear?"

"No, the worst."


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2016)

@jigfresh thanks buddy! I've been working on upping my game. Takes a while but finally starting to pay off. Whole bunch of stars aligning for us lately. Your outdoor looks great BTW! Miss ya man! Lmk if you all ever through Cali again. Hopefully have the hot tub fixed this summer! Woot.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 31, 2016)

So... gashed my upper left shin pretty bad earlier in the weekend. I've been bandaging and putting antibiotic cream on it. I was putting socks on getting ready for work tonight and noticed my leg is swollen... 

Good thing I have a dr appt tomorrow. Ugh. Icing it right now.


----------



## ttystikk (May 31, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> So... gashed my upper left shin pretty bad earlier in the weekend. I've been bandaging and putting antibiotic cream on it. I was putting socks on getting ready for work tonight and noticed my leg is swollen...
> 
> Good thing I have a dr appt tomorrow. Ugh. Icing it right now.


If it's hot to the touch and feels puffy and inflamed you may not want to wait.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If it's hot to the touch and feels puffy and inflamed you may not want to wait.


It doesn't hurt. Except in the shower. Not exceptionally puffy or red. Except of course the damage areas but doesn't.seem infected. I just noticed a bite on my ankle my leg is biggest on the bottom... thinking slider got me and I'm freaking out cuz my leg got gashed. Lol. I see my dr tomorrow so no worries. 


I sometimes do not feel injury though.... not sure what that's about considering I have more than enough back and joint pain to go around...


----------



## fumble (May 31, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It doesn't hurt. Except in the shower. Not exceptionally puffy or red. Except of course the damage areas but doesn't.seem infected. I just noticed a bite on my ankle my leg is biggest on the bottom... thinking slider got me and I'm freaking out cuz my leg got gashed. Lol. I see my dr tomorrow so no worries.
> 
> 
> I sometimes do not feel injury though.... not sure what that's about considering I have more than enough back and joint pain to go around...


Sorry to hear you got hurt SG. your last sentence is pretty true...the huge amount of back and joint pain will mask over other pains and injuries. Good thoughts for a speedy healing


----------



## SomeGuy (May 31, 2016)

fumble said:


> Sorry to hear you got hurt SG. your last sentence is pretty true...the huge amount of back and joint pain will mask over other pains and injuries. Good thoughts for a speedy healing


Thanks fumble! How are your adventures going? . 

I told nuggs, wife and our little guy are coming through on our way to or back from Tahoe in July. . I get to go on the Rubicon trip this year! Woot.


----------



## fumble (May 31, 2016)

Right on how fun! Maybe i can meet you all when uou come through.

Doing ok here...just trying to catch up lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey socal peeps. Stay cool this weekend first heat wave of the season hitting us tomorrow! Glad my cycle Indoor is not got more than two weeks left. Not running air and woah! Gonna be hot for the next few days!


----------



## Rooster619 (Jun 3, 2016)

Those are some nice looking plants. I am new to all this and joined this site so I could learn from all you educated growers but I think I may have screwed my plant up. I never topped it or anything and its bushy somewhat but slow growing at first and I'm thinking its like 3 months in veg and I am not sure what to do with it cause I don't have a tent or anywhere to put it where it will get solid darkness for 12 hours to put it into flowering. Anyways just saying your plants look really good and I like the fan setup here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 3, 2016)

Welcome aboard. This thread alone has quite a bit of history in it. I do love my plants! Hopefully you get your flower space worked out.

~SG




Rooster619 said:


> Those are some nice looking plants. I am new to all this and joined this site so I could learn from all you educated growers but I think I may have screwed my plant up. I never topped it or anything and its bushy somewhat but slow growing at first and I'm thinking its like 3 months in veg and I am not sure what to do with it cause I don't have a tent or anywhere to put it where it will get solid darkness for 12 hours to put it into flowering. Anyways just saying your plants look really good and I like the fan setup here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2016)

Are you ready for this? . 7weeks


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2016)

More


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2016)

@Mohican. GYB 1. #2 is outside


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2016)

Veggers and clones


----------



## The Green Griffin (Jun 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> MoreView attachment 3700089 View attachment 3700090 View attachment 3700091 View attachment 3700092 View attachment 3700093


So pretty you should kiss yourself!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 5, 2016)

The Green Griffin said:


> So pretty you should kiss yourself!


Thanks and welcome.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 5, 2016)

True seven weeks tonight. Lights out shots


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm afraid I have some bad news for you; that's a looooooot of trimming, lol


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 6, 2016)

Looking tasty


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing!

The BSB didn't seem to impart any black on the LA Con. How does it smell?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2016)

Yea man...good looking stuff there, you should breeze right through the trimming


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2016)

Kill'in it wit those sip's


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> The BSB didn't seem to impart any black on the LA Con. How does it smell?


Like the La con but deeper.. very unique bud structure and tight and dense as hell. Way more so than the La con was. I think it will be pretty damn good.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea man...good looking stuff there, you should breeze right through the trimming


Wife is asking for a new set of scissors before we start chop. I may need a second drying rack... lol




BobBitchen said:


> Kill'in it wit those sip's


Yes and so damn easy. I really love it. Won't be changing just tuning.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 6, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Wife is asking for a new set of scissors before we start chop. I may need a second drying rack... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're giving me ideas...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're giving me ideas...


Woot. Nothing has ever worked this well. I feel like a yield key was given to me. Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2016)

Franks Gift x Backyard IBL:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey mo! The gyb grows kinds like one big calyx. It's kinds crazy and super super dense. It seems to be finishing fast.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice!
Any purple?
How does it smell?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

Not that I see. But none of them are this time. It's also warming up vs cooling down so that may be aN influence.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2016)

Did you take any cuts? Got any outside?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Did you take any cuts? Got any outside?


I have a clone of gyb#1 that is also finishing up flowering inside. Gyb#2 is outside and clones are working on rooting of her. 

Both look very similar in vegg.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2016)

so @ttystikk I know you were having clone trouble. I just threw a fresh coat of paint on my cloner lid pictured above and new weather strip to make it not leak. All Ive been doing is putting a few capfulls of bleach in at the start of taking cuts. I posted the pic above on Saturday and today have some stubble on quite a few. I suspect by two weeks most will have pretty good root systems. 

Notes:

Its getting pretty warm in the garage in socal. LOL So I am sure my water temps suck a bit. The bleach seems to work really well though. I just have to clean everything and start fresh after every round roots.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> so @ttystikk I know you were having clone trouble. I just threw a fresh coat of paint on my cloner lid pictured above and new weather strip to make it not leak. All Ive been doing is putting a few capfulls of bleach in at the start of taking cuts. I posted the pic above on Saturday and today have some stubble on quite a few. I suspect by two weeks most will have pretty good root systems.
> 
> Notes:
> 
> Its getting pretty warm in the garage in socal. LOL So I am sure my water temps suck a bit. The bleach seems to work really well though. I just have to clean everything and start fresh after every round roots.


Bleach helped me too


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2016)

Comparison:

Just went in for vegg in the big sips:






Flipped:






@7 weeks ...almost there






This weekend is 8...


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 9, 2016)

When does harvest begin?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> When does harvest begin?



Soon! very soon!  gonna be tied up for a few weeks it looks like lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2016)

Dude SG I just checked in for the first time in like 3 weeks HOLY SHIT!!! Your garden is killling it! nice job buddy.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2016)

Happy Father's Day for you!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 11, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Comparison:
> 
> Just went in for vegg in the big sips:
> 
> ...


Wow, nice! Loving the attention to detail. I see the lines to the pots above. How much top feed and when?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wow, nice! Loving the attention to detail. I see the lines to the pots above. How much top feed and when?


Those are air lines. They run the stones in the tubs. .


----------



## GrowerDan (Jun 12, 2016)

Such a cool setup. I love threads like this. Seeing the detailed photos gives me something to aspire to.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 12, 2016)

GrowerDan said:


> Such a cool setup. I love threads like this. Seeing the detailed photos gives me something to aspire to.


Welcome aboard! . 

Riu has helped me tons over the years. If my posts help people learn and get better too... well... that's what it's all about!


----------



## GrowerDan (Jun 12, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Welcome aboard! .
> 
> Riu has helped me tons over the years. If my posts help people learn and get better too... well... that's what it's all about!


Thanks! And yeah, so much good info in this forum!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Those are air lines. They run the stones in the tubs. .


So hand watered?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So hand watered?


They are all SIPs so no top watering at all. Fed from roots and wick in the rez. 

The only ones I'm hand watering are the vegg tent and outdoor.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Comparison:
> 
> Just went in for vegg in the big sips:
> 
> ...


ridiculously nice ..


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2016)

I have been so busy I have not had time to collect the seeds from the SRS yet. Now look at it!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2016)

@Mohican 

@GrumpyT0ker 
This is the cut I gave you. La con x black sour bubble = good year blimp

Gyb #1
  


The smell is kind of sweet pinesol. Very unique and almost overwhelming when getting a strong whiff. I'm o looking forward to the vape test.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 13, 2016)

You cutting her down SG?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2016)

Of course. Lol. I have a slew that come out at 8 and the rest at 9. I'm like @supchaka lately and pumping them out. Lol


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2016)

Getting things set so I can start light depo on the green house. Time to flip!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 13, 2016)

the last 2 pages were such a joy to look at and read,, Crazy nice job in the SIP SomeGuy,,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2016)

@Organja someguy is running some sips


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks Tim. . Im really happy we tested some gg4 and omg.


----------



## Organja (Jun 14, 2016)

@Dr.D81
Recommended this thread, talks very HIGHly of the sip setups!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 14, 2016)

@SomeGuy let me know when you have some extra pre 98 cuts. I have some alien rift and afghani 1 that just started rooting and in a week I'll have some mint chocolate chip cuts ready too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 14, 2016)

hyroot said:


> @SomeGuy let me know when you have some extra pre 98 cuts. I have some alien rift and afghani 1 that just started rooting and in a week I'll have some mint chocolate chip cuts ready too.


I got two extra ready to go. More like teens


----------



## Mohican (Jun 14, 2016)

Malawi x Mozambique x Blue Dream:



The MDL#` and Rebar are both revegging!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Malawi x Mozambique x Blue Dream:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely mo. I'll have to take some shots of my outdoor this weekend. Almost ready to start light depo


----------



## hyroot (Jun 14, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I got two extra ready to go. More like teens



I'll stop by this Saturday on my way to oc. if you're free.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 14, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I'll stop by this Saturday on my way to oc. if you're free.


We are somewhere in the afternoon I'm told. Lol. What time you going down?


----------



## hyroot (Jun 15, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> We are somewhere in the afternoon I'm told. Lol. What time you going down?



I'm planning on leaving in the late morning around 10:30 am.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

@Thorhax 

You sent me a question so Im gonna post it here since it could benefit everyone.

"been following you on your sips, even made my own SIP room cause of you and some others. i was wondering if you would share some of you insight into SIPs since you've been getting great results."

First, Thanks! Here are some of my thoughts albeit disorganized...LOL

**This really only applies fully to the octopot style of SIP i am running**

-Make sure you have amended the soil enough and have enough peet/coco etc within your mix to continue wicking up in your container. I personally use dry fertilizer mixed in and then more at the bottom of the soft pot before the wick.

-depending on the size of rez you could end up getting as much as 14 days between fill ups

-Be ready for hydroponic type growth once the roots hit the rez area

-larger containers = bigger wicks Smaller containers = smaller wicks. I F'd up and put too big of a wick on my 5gl bucket ones and they actually did not get as big as they should have because of this. I will change them to a smaller wick in the future.

-The feed tube/ PVC pipe is not necessary. This summer I am going to put hinges for a peek door on the lid for fill ups. 
-I also am going to plumb the airlines in through the lid better.
-More/bigger air stones per tub
-PVC framing inside tub to support the weight of the soil on the lid better. 
-Paint the yellow tops black.


I will have some modifications done to one in a few weeks and will post it when I get done.


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 15, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> @Thorhax
> 
> You sent me a question so Im gonna post it here since it could benefit everyone.
> 
> ...


thanks for the insight! =]


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for the insight SG, i'v got to get in gear and change over to sips.
Sounds perfect for my away time next winter.
I can't imagine your next grow doing any better than this round,
It was an awesome grow, but you need to post more pic's....lol
Didn't get enough.

Peace bob


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

Work starts now... these should be done mid August or so and then I'll have another round ready to go out that will get chopped in early November.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

5.5oz
 

5oz 4g


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

Some are still drying. Here is what's left waiting in the tent.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Thanks for the insight SG, i'v got to get in gear and change over to sips.
> Sounds perfect for my away time next winter.
> I can't imagine your next grow doing any better than this round,
> It was an awesome grow, but you need to post more pic's....lol
> ...


I know... had a hard time even putting up what I did though winter and spring are really busy times for me. I'll try to take some good ones of the outdoor this summer. 

Btw This gg#4 is fire Bob


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

Someguy i didnt put any air stones in mine and they are still kicking ass in the biger setups Ii am running


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Someguy i didnt put any air stones in mine and they are still kicking ass in the biger setups Ii am running


Oh I'm sure. The air stone is like s turbo charger. . I'm gonna do some cool stuff when I rebuild them for fall. I really love the sips. 

Btw. I noticed under my reflective tarp it is not completely dark at 6pm. It is way dark compared to outside though. There is an air gap you can see in the pic but there is straw inside blocking the light. It's just coming through the tarp a little bit. I uncovered after dark at 9pm.

Hopefully it works


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

You might have to double tarp? Dont know how dark it is. Are they going to sleep?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You might have to double tarp? Dont know how dark it is. Are they going to sleep?


From what I could tell in the dark untarping they were well asleep. I'll keep an eye out. Should be able to tell if they start stretching.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

The gh house gets late day shade from the trees though also. So it's in the shade mostly. Plus tarped


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> From what I could tell in the dark untarping they were well asleep. I'll keep an eye out. Should be able to tell if they start stretching.


Mine started and slowed down it was getting light earlyer everyday and i had to ajust. Now they are a good week in to flower


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 16, 2016)

hey, i noticed you posted your yields. how much space did one o


SomeGuy said:


> 5.5oz
> View attachment 3709002
> 
> 5oz 4g
> View attachment 3709003


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2016)

I tri


SomeGuy said:


> I know... had a hard time even putting up what I did though winter and spring are really busy times for me. I'll try to take some good ones of the outdoor this summer.
> 
> Btw This gg#4 is fire Bob


I tried to source a clone for awhile, but was unsuccessful. 
I do , however have a few gg#4 x cherry pie beans tnx to doc
that will be in the ground very soon.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 16, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> hey, i noticed you posted your yields. how much space did one o


Each one is in roughly a 2*3 screen with room to stretch out s bit to isle and up to the lights.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Jun 16, 2016)

Love your setup. Subbed.What kind of lighting? Cant find it in this long thread. 

I was at my friends place who grows comercially, drip tables, coco, advanced nutrients, small pots, 120 plants per 8m2. I explained what i wanted to do with sips and leds and he proceeded to immediately thrash the idea, challenging me to produce pics/vid for just 1 profesional looking grow and i was a bit stumped. Yours is The One, really good looking.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Jun 16, 2016)

Another argument i heard against this which i find hard to refute is about wet/dry cycles being disturbed by sips. Just dont know enough. Any idea?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 16, 2016)

Rocket Soul said:


> Love your setup. Subbed.What kind of lighting? Cant find it in this long thread.
> 
> I was at my friends place who grows comercially, drip tables, coco, advanced nutrients, small pots, 120 plants per 8m2. I explained what i wanted to do with sips and leds and he proceeded to immediately thrash the idea, challenging me to produce pics/vid for just 1 profesional looking grow and i was a bit stumped. Yours is The One, really good looking.



Thanks for the compliments and welcome aboard. Here is what I'm running lighting wise. 

-one side is lit with 2 600w hps. Digital ballasts
-other side has: 1 400w hps and 600w of vero 18 cobs

Extraction is done with a three speed 8" can fan and 8" * 40" carbon scrubber. There are also 5 box fans in the 8*8 tent.

Out of. 4*4 section I have thus far weighed over 10.5 oz. I will get better considering this was my first time with this system. Quality is on point. 

With a little tuning this could easily be a commerial system.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Jun 16, 2016)

Hes getting around 15-18 once per tray w SOG, 110*100 cm/ 3.5x 4 ' ish w 600w hps on each tray, might be a hard sell as he is mainly space limited. But yours looks a lot less stressfull to work. Ph/nutes, water hoses everywhere...

Any coments about wet dry cycles?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 16, 2016)

Rocket Soul said:


> Hes getting around 15-18 once per tray w SOG, 110*100 cm/ 3.5x 4 ' ish w 600w hps on each tray, might be a hard sell as he is mainly space limited. But yours looks a lot less stressfull to work. Ph/nutes, water hoses everywhere...
> 
> Any coments about wet dry cycles?


My only comment is this is by far the best grow I've had with the least amount.of labor. I could care for a whole warehouse by myself if that's all I as doing. 

No hoses, no pH or Tds pens, really simple effective growing. In a soft pot design it is best to never fully dry out. Wet dry cycle only applies to hydro, even soil doesn't like being completely dry. 

Lots of myth out there. I take a practical approach and gauge plant health. If it works it works.


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> @Thorhax
> 
> You sent me a question so Im gonna post it here since it could benefit everyone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experiences! One thing I am most curious about, there was a lot of discussion months ago about wick size. 

You said:
"I F'd up and put too big of a wick on my 5gl bucket ones and they actually did not get as big as they should have because of this. I will change them to a smaller wick in the future"

I'm wondering if you know how/why the bigger wick stunted their growth?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 16, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences! One thing I am most curious about, there was a lot of discussion months ago about wick size.
> 
> You said:
> "I F'd up and put too big of a wick on my 5gl bucket ones and they actually did not get as big as they should have because of this. I will change them to a smaller wick in the future"
> ...


Not enough air space around d the wick. Would be fine a bigger container like my others. I'm gonna change it before fall run starts.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Not enough air space around d the wick. Would be fine a bigger container like my others. I'm gonna change it before fall run starts.


What if I just plunk a 5 gallon bucket full of coco down in a covered tub, fill the tub with enough water to reach the holes in the bottom and side of the bucket and top feed? ...or top feed once, then bottom feed?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What if I just plunk a 5 gallon bucket full of coco down in a covered tub, fill the tub with enough water to reach the holes in the bottom and side of the bucket and top feed? ...or top feed once, then bottom feed?


I will be starting a coco/sip project soon to see what happens with a 5 gal setup. waiting on my perlite to come in.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What if I just plunk a 5 gallon bucket full of coco down in a covered tub, fill the tub with enough water to reach the holes in the bottom and side of the bucket and top feed? ...or top feed once, then bottom feed?


I top feed the first time.e just till water comes through and it's all moist. Then bottom watered.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

@Mohican
That gyb that SG grew is really strong. Intense cerebral high at first then it dropped off into some seriously heavy head and body stone.  Put us out hard last night. Nice cross


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice! What did it smell and taste like?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 23, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nice! What did it smell and taste like?


Your temple Ball on your profil pics is it you that made it? im à big hash lover like 80% of the smoker in France and your temple Ball look Delicious to me


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Your temple Ball on your profil pics is it you that made it? im à big hash lover like 80% of the smoker in France and your temple Ball look Delicious to me



He made it, and damn it was yummy...lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> He made it, and damn it was yummy...lol


Lucky you!!! Since I came to canada I didn't smoke à good hash sadly it's not their cup of tea, they have decent shatter but Its not what I like


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lucky you!!! Since I came to canada I didn't smoke à good hash sadly it's not their cup of tea, they have decent shatter but Its not what I like


Forced to make your own! It's the only way to get what you really want.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2016)

Here is my outdoor. Almost two weeks in light depo now. They have seemed to slow down on stretch and starting to see hairs on some.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Forced to make your own! It's the only way to get what you really want.


Yeah i.bought à bubble bag kit just for that im gonna do it like frenchy canolli again

This the time ive tried it's method 3 years ago

I made it with trim from an autoflower session from sweet seed


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2016)

So... see what you guys think.

Our close friends in OR have offered to buy a building and deck it out for growing. I would need to get the licensing etc... but essentially would have no layout for setup. Would probably be 3-4000 sqft . Not sure if I would apply for a store front with it but maybe. 

That's the short of it. It would be a little bit before we acted but it's on the table.


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> So... see what you guys think.
> 
> Our close friends in OR have offered to buy a building and deck it out for growing. I would need to get the licensing etc... but essentially would have no layout for setup. Would probably be 3-4000 sqft . Not sure if I would apply for a store front with it but maybe.
> 
> That's the short of it. It would be a little bit before we acted but it's on the table.


my dream. 3-4000 square feet of indoor grow space... =O


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> So... see what you guys think.
> 
> Our close friends in OR have offered to buy a building and deck it out for growing. I would need to get the licensing etc... but essentially would have no layout for setup. Would probably be 3-4000 sqft . Not sure if I would apply for a store front with it but maybe.
> 
> That's the short of it. It would be a little bit before we acted but it's on the table.


Come to Oregon!!!! Woot Woot Woot!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> So... see what you guys think.
> 
> Our close friends in OR have offered to buy a building and deck it out for growing. I would need to get the licensing etc... but essentially would have no layout for setup. Would probably be 3-4000 sqft . Not sure if I would apply for a store front with it but maybe.
> 
> That's the short of it. It would be a little bit before we acted but it's on the table.


Hope you are able to get it


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> So... see what you guys think.
> 
> Our close friends in OR have offered to buy a building and deck it out for growing. I would need to get the licensing etc... but essentially would have no layout for setup. Would probably be 3-4000 sqft . Not sure if I would apply for a store front with it but maybe.
> 
> That's the short of it. It would be a little bit before we acted but it's on the table.


Sounds great! When it comes time to outfit it for growing, drop me a line.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> So... see what you guys think.
> 
> Our close friends in OR have offered to buy a building and deck it out for growing. I would need to get the licensing etc... but essentially would have no layout for setup. Would probably be 3-4000 sqft . Not sure if I would apply for a store front with it but maybe.
> 
> That's the short of it. It would be a little bit before we acted but it's on the table.



licensing , land use permits, and everything will run roughly $40,000 for local and when the state issues licensing another $40k There's other fees to local and state as well. Fees per square ft , fees per employee. No bank will give a loan for that. 

so either we all pull money or get some investors


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2016)

hyroot said:


> licensing , land use permits, and everything will run roughly $40,000 for local and when the state issues licensing another $40k There's other fees to local and state as well. Fees per square ft , fees per employee. No bank will give a loan for that.
> 
> so either we all pull money or get some investors



Well.... if I did this it wouldn't be here. It would be in Oregon. We would have to sell and relocate. Out here it's too much of a pia to own a shop. I would consider renting land for a few seasons to grow on here though.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Well.... if I did this it wouldn't be here. It would be in Oregon. We would have to sell and relocate. Out here it's too much of a pia to own a shop. I would consider renting land for a few seasons to grow on here though.



From what I hear in Oregon the only way to make money is have a store front.. most are shipping theirs out of state. Theres too much weed and no one to buy quantity and they going rate is $1,000 to $1,500 a pound for top shelf 

it's alot easier to get a dispensary going in Oregon than california. They got rid of the residency law. The costs are much lowe . Building up the grow to fire code would be the most expensive part. 


There's a lot more nature / forests in Oregon than socal . awesome places to go hiking. you can get really nice houses on 5 acres for dirt cheap compared to here. for 1/4 acre.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 24, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nice! What did it smell and taste like?


I will sample some more tonight and this time I will pay more attention to the taste and smell


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 24, 2016)

@SomeGuy

Do you know if MMRSA infringes on our rights as patients to collectively grow cannabis for personal use?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2016)

But I can get a hundred pills of percocet no problem!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 24, 2016)

Gyb is smelling piney with hints of astringent and is pungent. Taste is rubbery pine


----------



## hyroot (Jun 25, 2016)

SG that srs is pretty good. it tastes like sprite (lemon & lime) to me. Anyone else getting that flavor?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 26, 2016)

Working on sip upgrades


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Working on sip upgrades
> 
> View attachment 3718114 View attachment 3718115 View attachment 3718117 View attachment 3718119


What's the yield per plant? That's very similar to my setup;

I'm putting my plant straight into a 5 gallon bucket with holes drilled all around its base, setting that in the 27 gallon tub and bottom feeding by keeping a few inches of water in the tub. 

Your netpot pyramid looks rather different so I'm curious as to your design goals and where my approach might have problems?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 26, 2016)

hyroot said:


> SG that srs is pretty good. it tastes like sprite (lemon & lime) to me. Anyone else getting that flavor?


Mine smells earthy and pine


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What's the yield per plant? That's very similar to my setup;
> 
> I'm putting my plant straight into a 5 gallon bucket with holes drilled all around its base, setting that in the 27 gallon tub and bottom feeding by keeping a few inches of water in the tub.
> 
> Your netpot pyramid looks rather different so I'm curious as to your design goals and where my approach might have problems?



This is The same system I ran. 5-6 ounces per plant one got 8. The net-pot pyramid is the wick. It sticks through the bottom of a soft pot. Wick is peet or coco and then soil on top in the softpot. 

So top is soil with a hydro friendly wick and the tub is gonna a bubble like Dwc. I noticed huge root systems around the airstones 

Upgrades I did from last run:
I added the pvc support legs to keep lid from sagging,
Added two 36" flex airstones and kept the one cylindrical stone
Paint top black

Still need to put in the over flow valve so I can fill to right level without having to peek in the rez


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> This is The same system I ran. 5-6 ounces per plant one got 8. The net-pot pyramid is the wick. It sticks through the bottom of a soft pot. Wick is peet or coco and then soil on top in the softpot.
> 
> So top is soil with a hydro friendly wick and the tub is gonna a bubble like Dwc. I noticed huge root systems around the airstones
> 
> ...


Painting the tub lid black helps cut down on light getting inside, but it soaks up heat from the lighting. I'd suggest a cover made of foil cover foam insulation board.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> This is The same system I ran. 5-6 ounces per plant one got 8. The net-pot pyramid is the wick. It sticks through the bottom of a soft pot. Wick is peet or coco and then soil on top in the softpot.
> 
> So top is soil with a hydro friendly wick and the tub is gonna a bubble like Dwc. I noticed huge root systems around the airstones
> 
> ...


I'm pulling 2 pounders right now in RDWC. Gonna try to maintain the same performance with this substrate.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Painting the tub lid black helps cut down on light getting inside, but it soaks up heat from the lighting. I'd suggest a cover made of foil cover foam insulation board.


Well. I may paint white over the black, but once.the screens fill in almost no light is hitting the tub. So maybe no need for that. . I had zero root problems with the system... very forgiving.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm pulling 2 pounders right now in RDWC. Gonna try to maintain the same performance with this substrate.


Well... I believe you veg longer. I think these could get bigger and yield more but I'm a fan of diversity/variety so I'm targeting performance for my needs. 

A 10gl soil softpot w 27gl rez would get very big if vegged longer than a few weeks. 

I built that one in the pic to hold two 5gl softpot setups. I use the doubles for short, slow growing indica's and a single 10gl for hybrids etc... 

I'm also lowering my max water level a tad to encourage more root growth from the wick


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Well... I believe you veg longer. I think these could get bigger and yield more but I'm a fan of diversity/variety so I'm targeting performance for my needs.
> 
> A 10gl soil softpot w 27gl rez would get very big if vegged longer than a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I veg longer- because bare root hydro in hydroton rocks with ebb n flood tables were giving me fits. Then I had clumps of leftover dead roots fuck up my RDWC.

I did get that under control, but if I'm going to model commercial facilities, then I need to use their methods. In Colorado, most use coco DTW, but it's not for the reasons you might think; rather, they're unable to pour spent nutes down the drain and therefore are forced to put them into coco instead. This way, they can toss the whole thing as dry waste instead of contaminated water.

Besides, if the client wants to use coco, I need to be ready, willing and able to accommodate them. So far, the veg in Tupur rocks and the substrate is very forgiving and productive.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm trying bubble hash water in a couple sip resi's. I'll let you know how it goes. They love compost tea's in the resi so....


----------



## Javadog (Jun 27, 2016)

"I'm a fan of diversity/variety"

LOL You know that this is still my problem....horrible for yield, 
fun for sampling though.

That last harvest was very strong bro. I felt guilty to just get to whirl
through those tough last weeks. :0)

JD


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> "I'm a fan of diversity/variety"
> 
> LOL You know that this is still my problem....horrible for yield,
> fun for sampling though.
> ...


I suffer from that very same affliction, myself.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> "I'm a fan of diversity/variety"
> 
> LOL You know that this is still my problem....horrible for yield,
> fun for sampling though.
> ...


Haven't seen you in so long man. Lol. I ran so many last run. All different types. Around 54zips all different strains. 2.2k in lighting. I can do better fine tuning... and if I would just run all one type! But I can't... love the variety.


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 28, 2016)

Excellent evolutionary adjustments. 



SomeGuy said:


> Still need to put in the over flow valve so I can fill to right level without having to peek in the rez


Can you elaborate on how your overflow valve will work? If you'd rather wait until its done and just post a picture, I'll understand.  



SomeGuy said:


> I'm also lowering my max water level a tad to encourage more root growth from the wick


How will lowering the water level encourage more root growth from the wick? It sounds like you are saying you will make the air gap bigger... real curious about this. 


So far I'm still using Rubbermaid bins, and I'm contemplating ways to reinforce the lid so that its strong and rigid enough to lift the plant off during the run if need be. Not there yet, but I'm thinking on it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Haven't seen you in so long man. Lol. I ran so many last run. All different types. Around 54zips all different strains. 2.2k in lighting. I can do better fine tuning... and if I would just run all one type! But I can't... love the variety.


Salad runs FTW! Monocrops suck. They're boring and clients aren't happy unless there's some variety.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 29, 2016)

@nuggs the recent batch of medicine I made tastes horrific. Lol. Could not even finish the mocha I made with it on the way in to work. It is very strong though. I'm thjnking I'm gonna have to cap it or mix it w butter and make caramel w it. 

I have another long cook batch washing now. I hope it tastes better. Lol. 

I think it is time I detailed my method for the so called "rso". I refer to what I make as "red oil". Im gonna process some and document process here


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 1, 2016)

Well, traded in the 2015 versa for an Altima 

It's way nicer and wasn't much more next time I'll be buying s new truck to tow my off-road toy. Lol. (A guy can dream right?)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 1, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Well, traded in the 2015 versa for an Altima
> 
> It's way nicer and wasn't much more next time I'll be buying s new truck to tow my off-road toy. Lol. (A guy can dream right?)
> 
> View attachment 3722184


Nice bro I recently traded my 2000 Grand Cherokee Limited and left with an 07 328i


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Well, traded in the 2015 versa for an Altima
> 
> It's way nicer and wasn't much more next time I'll be buying s new truck to tow my off-road toy. Lol. (A guy can dream right?)
> 
> View attachment 3722184





Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice bro I recently traded my 2000 Grand Cherokee Limited and left with an 07 328i


I prefer to live within my means. The newest car I've ever owned is the '04 Caravan I'm rolling in right now. $2500 cash, no payments with interest and I can haul a LOT more grow supplies than y'all can.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I prefer to live within my means. The newest car I've ever owned is the '04 Caravan I'm rolling in right now. $2500 cash, no payments with interest and I can haul a LOT more grow supplies than y'all can.


I am living within my means and have no car payment either


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I am living within my means and have no car payment either


Then I take it all back. Except for the hauling more shit- errrr, 'compost'- than you, lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Then I take it all back. Except for the hauling more shit- errrr, 'compost'- than you, lol


That's what the Tahoe is for though


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 1, 2016)

Well.... I have a good job, so I am well within my means really. Lol. I could afford the truck now also but have goals otherwise they need accomplished. 

We love the car lol


----------



## hyroot (Jul 1, 2016)

you're stoked. I have had 2 altimas. they run about 250,000 miles til you start having problems. 3 times longer than a bmw lol. That was the older ka24de engines. The newer engines will probably go longer They have a lot torque Fast off the line. . They're comfortable too.

I took a lot of road trips in my first altima. Those were the days.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 1, 2016)

Slick ride SG!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

When I moved to Asia I traded my truck/car for a scooter and a bike. Need to haul anything, l throw that shit in the back of a taxi van. Simple life, very simple


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

Looking good SG. Just found your thread this AM


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> you're stoked. I have had 2 altimas. they run about 250,000 miles til you start having problems. 3 times longer than a bmw lol. That was the older ka24de engines. The newer engines will probably go longer They have a lot torque Fast off the line. . They're comfortable too.
> 
> I took a lot of road trips in my first altima. Those were the days.



It's a great car. We really love it. Huge upgrade. Lol. Boy loves it and says it's his new car. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 3, 2016)

Finished installing the swamp cooler to the garage. It's now 70dg and 35% humidity. I think I'm gonna be able to run half my indoor this summer! Yay! 

We have ac on in house and it's actually closer in the garage right now!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Finished installing the swamp cooler to the garage. It's now 70dg and 35% humidity. I think I'm gonna be able to run half my indoor this summer! Yay!
> 
> We have ac on in house and it's actually closer in the garage right now!


Swampers rock! The best swamp cooler I know of?



A pot plant.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Swampers rock! The best swamp cooler I know of?
> 
> 
> 
> A pot plant.


They do transpire quite a bit. I'm just stoked since the garage is hotter than outside usually.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

Wait, this rabbit hole goes deep; when I run all my lights in an empty room, temps quickly spiral upwards. When the space is full of foliage the humidity goes wild, which acts to keep temperatures in check. 

The new bit that's dawned on me just recently is that the more effectively I can remove that excess daytime RH, the better the plants respond. 

I'm currently running 10,800W in a 11'x16' room, and a pair of two Ton water cooled air handlers keep both temps and RH in check... while squeezing 20 gallons of water from the air every day. It's a sealed room and I'm running a co2 tank, not a burner. That's a lot of transpiration!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

Sun is just starting to pop out here. Maybe it will be a nice day!

I remember when we got our Datsun 810. Four doors was such a treat! We drove that inline six into the ground 300K miles. 

Beautiful car SG! I had to get a used Prius plug-in so I could drive in the carpool lane up to LA. 2013 with 20K miles - feels like new to me 

Rebar seedlings:




Mystery plant:




Happy Fourth!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Sun is just starting to pop out here. Maybe it will be a nice day!
> 
> I remember when we got our Datsun 810. Four doors was such a treat! We drove that inline six into the ground 300K miles.
> 
> ...


Plug in hybrid gets you the discount on your electric bill? I hear electric cars do.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes. I can go 11 miles without using gas and I average 65 MPG on my daily commute.

My truck:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Yes. I can go 11 miles without using gas and I average 65 MPG on my daily commute.
> 
> My truck:
> 
> ...


The new Prius can run on electric only for short distances? Vewy noice!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

2017 Prius Prime will do 22 miles on electric only - up to 84 mph!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice car mo. 2017 M keep looks futuristic! Lol.


Happy fourth to you too! Beautiful plants! . My outdoor is starting to bud up. . Plan on two crops this season.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm still holding out for a Tesla Model S P85D. Because I'm an old speed junkie and I gotta have it, lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm cool w the Altima lol. I prefer trucks tbh. I have a dblcab Tacoma decked out for off-road. I want a GMC to tow it. 

The Taco's next upgrade will be Dana 60's and 42's


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

It's funny actually... on club trips I earned the Nick name Cheech who ever was my passenger became Chong. 

I haven't been on a run in a long time, but not much has changed...lol. This fall or spring I'll hopefully have the toy back in shape for some outings.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

Tundra TRD Pro:


----------



## hyroot (Jul 4, 2016)

my kia optima gets good mpg. A lot better than the bmw did. It has an eco mode that gets me 30-40 mpg surface street / highway. It's twice the size of the BMW was.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 5, 2016)

So... 69 in garage tonight. Ac is off and house and garage door to kitchen is propped open. Swamp cooler is bad ass. 

@Andrew2112 you are gonna have your work cut out for you watching this place! Lol. I'm gonna have outdoor and indoor for you to care for. . 

PS. Gonna work on neighbor this week to see about rental space.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah
... I fucking love my swamp cooler. Wife and I polished off two bottles of wine. Rib eye and shrimp and caprese salad. I took my meds and am hitting bags of bubba. 


I'm so stoked. We are in the perfect zone to have the swamper work for us. I'm gonna have simultaneous indoor and outdoor! Woot


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Yeah
> ... I fucking love my swamp cooler. Wife and I polished off two bottles of wine. Rib eye and shrimp and caprese salad. I took my meds and am hitting bags of bubba.
> 
> 
> I'm so stoked. We are in the perfect zone to have the swamper work for us. I'm gonna have simultaneous indoor and outdoor! Woot


Gotta love it! 

I grilled steaks, corn on the cob, asparagus, mozzarella crusted garlic toast and strawberry shortcake for dessert. At 10:45 lol

But why not? Now is when it's finally cool out!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Gotta love it!
> 
> I grilled steaks, corn on the cob, asparagus, mozzarella crusted garlic toast and strawberry shortcake for dessert. At 10:45 lol
> 
> But why not? Now is when it's finally cool out!


Right on. That's how it was when I lived in Vegas. We are in the foothills so thank god it cooks off ok most nights but the swamper takes it down significantly and I absolutely LOVE it. Lol. 

Literally the garage is so much cooler than the house. Of course ac is off but what a switch. I'm actually gonna have an indoor summer grow w no AC


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Right on. That's how it was when I lived in Vegas. We are in the foothills so thank god it cooks off ok most nights but the swamper takes it down significantly and I absolutely LOVE it. Lol.
> 
> Literally the garage is so much cooler than the house. Of course ac is off but what a switch. I'm actually gonna have an indoor summer grow w no AC


How much wattage you gonna run?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> How much wattage you gonna run?


I'm gonna run half the tent. So probably at least 1k worth


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm gonna run half the tent. So probably at least 1k worth


Swamper should keep up with that well enough.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 5, 2016)

Meanwhile... outside in the greenhouse


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh that's pretty!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> So... 69 in garage tonight. Ac is off and house and garage door to kitchen is propped open. Swamp cooler is bad ass.
> 
> @Andrew2112 you are gonna have your work cut out for you watching this place! Lol. I'm gonna have outdoor and indoor for you to care for. .
> 
> PS. Gonna work on neighbor this week to see about rental space.


I'm glad I can help  and thanks for checking out the rental


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> So... *69 in garage tonight*. Ac is off and house and garage door to kitchen is propped open.


Woo hoo! Gonna let the neighbors watch?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2016)

I had an Altima I raced out with headers, exhaust, ignition, nitrous, etc etc. It was bad ass. Really miss that thing.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 6, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I had an Altima I raced out with headers, exhaust, ignition, nitrous, etc etc. It was bad ass. Really miss that thing.



I miss my raced out 240 sx.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey @SomeGuy Have you heard or looked at bios lighting, Icarus LED lights ?? Old friend of mine is the co owner of the company. Lost contact with him few years back and just hooked back up with him only to find out he is designing and building LED lights for growing MMJ..

There VI model can be run by a voltserver so you don't have to plug the lights into 110 just connect them to a CAT5 line and server sends pet packets to run the LED lights.. Crazy technology that sounds $$$$

He worked for NASA for 20 years on plant biology, lighting and space station sustainability . Here are the specs on the 660w LED



Fixture Wattage: 660 Watts
Voltage: 100-277VAC & 249-480VAC
Photosynthetic Photon Flux (µmol PAR/s): 1221 µmol/s
PAR Photon Efficiency (µmol AR/J): 1.85 µmol/J
Optimal Mounting Height: 18″-24” (46-61 cm) above canopy
Optimal Footprint: 4’ (1.22 m) x 4’ (1.22 m), 16 ft2 (1.5 m2)
Average Photosynthetic Photon Flux Density (across 4’x4’ area): ~800 µmol/(m2 · s)
Spectrum: Broad “White” spectrum (not purple)
% Blue (400-500 nm): 9%
Fixture Dimensions: 40” (101.6 cm) long x 32” (81.3 cm) wide
Fixture Weight: 45 lbs (20 kg)
Housing and Finish: Powder coated extruded aluminum
Mounting: Y-fit Grapple Hangers
Gripple Hange Dimmability: 0-10 V
Rated Power Factor: >90%
Warranty: 5 Year Limited
Ingress Protection: Wet location rated
Certifications: : UL1598, UL 8750; TÜV SÜD America, RoHS, FCCC
Photometrics: Leading Testing Laboratories


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 6, 2016)

I haven't but there is lots of competition out there right now. Do you have a link to products and pricing? 




FLkeys1 said:


> Hey @SomeGuy Have you heard or looked at bios lighting, Icarus LED lights ?? Old friend of mine is the co owner of the company. Lost contact with him few years back and just hooked back up with him only to find out he is designing and building LED lights for growing MMJ..
> 
> There VI model can be run by a voltserver so you don't have to plug the lights into 110 just connect them to a CAT5 line and server sends pet packets to run the LED lights.. Crazy technology that sounds $$$$
> 
> ...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 6, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I haven't but there is lots of competition out there right now. Do you have a link to products and pricing?



http://bioslighting.com/icarus/#icarusGI

The GI modle is $1899.00 not sure on the other modle.. At this time they are going after the larger grow operations in Co. And Or. And plan to market to individual growers soon..


----------



## Javadog (Jul 6, 2016)

That is beautiful FLK and I think that their spectrum-selection sounds fine. 

4'X4' is perfect too. Now for the bad (NASA? ;0) news.....cost?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 6, 2016)

I am sure that selling on any scale would pay even that price easily.

I will HPS for a bit longer. 

Hoping that you are all rocking it!

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 6, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> http://bioslighting.com/icarus/#icarusGI
> 
> The GI modle is $1899.00 not sure on the other modle.. At this time they are going after the larger grow operations in Co. And Or. And plan to market to individual growers soon..


Looking at the tech he is using...
Well... gotta be blunt.

He is way behind the times. He is using single diodes still. Don't get me wrong. Probably will do ok. Apache runs similar tech but cob tech has been proved to spank it IME. Apache is already super strong In that market area too.

As and individual consumer...
If I'm gonna buy, it's gonna be a cob made fixture. It's also what I recommend to others. 

PLC has a new 250w passively cooled cob bar that is waterproofed and most likely will end up ip67 rated and it less than 700$ retail. 

That's my 2cents.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> PAR Photon Efficiency (µmol AR/J): 1.85 µmol/J


Not gonna cut it.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 6, 2016)

they also don't say what parts they are using (brand / model / bin #) . They don't say how much the diodes are being driven.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't know much about LED but I did notice that not much info was given on parts and brands being used other then the frame was made in China and all other parts made in the USA. I was also trying to figure out how they can run the light with no fan to cool it? 

I would expect nothing short of blunt . I also think if one is paying that much for one light it should be top of the line most current technology. it's a hell of a lot of money for one light!






hyroot said:


> they also don't say what parts they are using (brand / model / bin #) . They don't say how much the diodes are being driven.





SomeGuy said:


> Looking at the tech he is using...
> Well... gotta be blunt.
> 
> He is way behind the times. He is using single diodes still. Don't get me wrong. Probably will do ok. Apache runs similar tech but cob tech has been proved to spank it IME. Apache is already super strong In that market area too.
> ...


----------



## The Green Griffin (Jul 7, 2016)

It will grow good weed, I'm sure, but value is meh.
Read their studies, a bit disappointing from a scientist's view. Would love to know what the other 4 brands they tested against and what light engines/ drivers they are using. Also wish they had used clones, and that they published the entire results instead of only their own fixture. They are also using the same over-the-top verbiage about "the highest PAR levels" the most efficient light ever", etc. which diminishes their credibility a bit. As a former NASA researcher that spent most of my career in marketing, I get it that the damn marketers feel the need to romance the product but sure wish they'd stick more to facts (and more of them) and less hyperbole.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 7, 2016)

One would think if the Bios light beat the other unknown LED lights in the amount of dried flower it would be posted.. I have yet to find on the website where they have done studies, side by side with a 1000w hps system.. The one case study just shows what the LED light guy! Christopher Sloper grew with the light and what his yield was but no comparison to another light.. 
I agree on using clones instead of seed for the test, the Bud yeild on the seeds was all over the place. the one co owner who is a friend, is going to call me on Monday to catchup. Be interesting to get more info on the company...

I don't know a lot about marketing but I know that big boobs, blondes and sex is more appealing to a lot of men then facts..


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2016)

Stuck in lower chakra. Lol. I prefer fact over fiction any day of the week. 

Sometimes we are not all operating I the same reality I've found lately! Lol

Hope your doing well man!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 8, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Stuck in lower chakra. Lol. I prefer fact over fiction any day of the week.
> 
> Sometimes we are not all operating I the same reality I've found lately! Lol
> 
> Hope your doing well man!


I prefer ass over anything, any day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 10, 2016)

Add more levels of bullshit to the bullshit


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Add more levels of bullshit to the bullshit


 And you still have BULLSHIT


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 10, 2016)

hahaha


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 11, 2016)

Love love love my swamp cooler! It even can cool the house w the garage door open. Grow is running 1100w in lights and it's 79 in the tent and 70 in garage. It is so great to be able to grow some indoors through summer w/o ac. Yay

Oh yeah. Threw five in there. 

Gg#4
Blu balz
Locomotion 
Bubba
Quantum


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2016)

Bubba and Quantum!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 11, 2016)

@Andrew2112 
Nice to see you guys! Have fun with the house and plants and all. I hope you have a great time here. 

@nuggs 
Super excited to see you man! Hopefully traffic is wide open


----------



## nuggs (Jul 12, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Well, traded in the 2015 versa for an Altima
> 
> It's way nicer and wasn't much more next time I'll be buying s new truck to tow my off-road toy. Lol. (A guy can dream right?)
> 
> View attachment 3722184


I love Nissan ! I have a maxima that has near 300,000 on it and will still get you there. 5sp v6


----------



## nuggs (Jul 12, 2016)

looking forward to seeing you too buddy! That's really cool of Andrew to watch your pad & your ladies!
Drive carefully ! See you this afternoon!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice and quiet here.....hoping that you are rocking it SG!


----------



## nuggs (Jul 12, 2016)

we are having a awesome time! they made it here safe!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh that is good news. Rock on! :0)


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes we are doing great. My back is acting up again so we've had s slow morning. Gonna head out to the state fair in a bit and then get something good to whip up here for dinner. Nuggs garden is really pretty and it's great to catch up. Both dogs are great. Bubba is quite a doll ..lol!

Here are some shots I took in the greenhouse yesterday before leaving. Hopefully Andrew is having no problem keeping up w the work load . (Thanks again man!)


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 14, 2016)

Well. Dad just sent in for pacemaker send good thoughts his way. He needs it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 14, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Well. Dad just sent in for pacemaker send good thoughts his way. He needs it.


Good vibes.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2016)

Ditto. Go Dad!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2016)

Good thoughts dad's way


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 14, 2016)

Sending good thoughts and reiki


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 14, 2016)

Talked to him just a bit ago. He sounds good. Hopefully this helps some of his problems and buys him some years w my mom. 

I'm off to the back country for a few days in the morning to ride the Rubicon. .


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2016)

My Dad just got one too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 18, 2016)

We are back. House is fine, dogs are alive and plants all look in good health. I would say Andrew did a great job watching everything for us.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 18, 2016)

Awesome. Welcome back!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 18, 2016)

welcome back


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 18, 2016)

Just uncovered the GH. They are getting quite a bit bigger! All are stacking buds and looking great. The indoor is almost ready to flip and the next round of outdoor is getting very large in vegg. This is a great season


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 19, 2016)

Glad you made it back safely. That GH is stuffed


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 19, 2016)

Also I like how the locomotion has pink pistils


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 19, 2016)

Here they are, all happy in the morning sun.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 19, 2016)

That GYB in the front is going to have some fat buds  thanks for showing me how to cover the GH, and thanks for letting me do it. Really good practice for my outdoor grow


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 19, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> That GYB in the front is going to have some fat buds  thanks for showing me how to cover the GH, and thanks for letting me do it. Really good practice for my outdoor grow


It will happen for you eventually. Took me almost a decade to get this far w it. The sips are rocking too. Don't know if you looked in there but they grew a lot


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 19, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It will happen for you eventually. Took me almost a decade to get this far w it. The sips are rocking too. Don't know if you looked in there but they grew a lot


I looked in there about every other day and I noticed a difference every time. They are super fast.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

I know my veg is on point when I can see them growing just from morning to afternoon.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 19, 2016)

I love the green of the new growth.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2016)

I remember when my kids were growing that fast!


----------



## ledong123 (Jul 19, 2016)

Damn that red is bright! Thanks for the pic!

They are expecting a huge storm to hit in Sacramento on Thursday. If it devastates the area I will be staying down here and going to Doc's Pizza party.




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thuê thám tử theo dõi | thuê dịch vụ thám tử tại hà nội | chi phí thuê dịch vụ thám tử


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2016)

I put a gyb out under a 4*4 screen. Gonna see what comes of it.

FYI. Bottom is cut out on the 5gl boated into a 15gl


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2016)

Some of the scenery to be had on the Rubicon trail. Love riding this trail.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Some of the scenery to be had on the Rubicon trail. Love riding this trail.
> 
> View attachment 3738324


That looks awesome


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That looks awesome


It is man. Best 4*4 trial Imo. Consistently tough and technical to drive. 

My buddy's is an older Tacoma dbl cab on Dana 60 axles and 42" tires. 

Mine is same but not solid axle swapped yet and it's on 35s. A similarly equipped truck was with us and got through so I'm getting the truck ready to go out w both our families. We have 2yo boys who will love it! Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

Thats cool sounds fun. I now see the jeep and other 2 in the distance. Was all swamp and pipeline riding where I grew up but I definitely have some stories; I had a 78 bronco on 35's with lockers


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats cool sounds fun. I now see the jeep and other 2 in the distance. Was all swamp and pipeline riding where I grew up but I definitely have some stories; I had a 78 bronco on 35's with lockers


We saw some bronco out there too man. My 04 dblcab Tacoma is e-locker in back and ARB air locker in front. All icon and Deaver suspension and 35's. 

Just catching up on maintenance and some modifications and we should be good to go. Gotta take the wife up to big bear trails and teach her to drive off-road


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 21, 2016)

Just got my 600w, the guy traded me for an old flat screen we haven't used in over year, just gathering dust. He gave me an XL Raptor hood and a Raider ballast. Super good deal for me, he only used it for two runs, around 6 months


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Just got my 600w, the guy traded me for an old flat screen we haven't used in over year, just gathering dust. He gave me an XL Raptor hood and a Raider ballast. Super good deal for me, he only used it for two runs, around 6 months


Good job! Gonna see some production now. Clean the bulb and reflector w 91 or 99% ISO. Let it dry well before plugging in and firing up. That way you'll get the most out of it. I bet ur so ready to see some big buds.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 22, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Good job! Gonna see some production now. Clean the bulb and reflector w 91 or 99% ISO. Let it dry well before plugging in and firing up. That way you'll get the most out of it. I bet ur so ready to see some big buds.


I know I am!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 22, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Good job! Gonna see some production now. Clean the bulb and reflector w 91 or 99% ISO. Let it dry well before plugging in and firing up. That way you'll get the most out of it. I bet ur so ready to see some big buds.


Thanks, going to clean it today and fire it up


----------



## Javadog (Jul 23, 2016)

Beautiful country bro.

I think that you want to keep more of that plant under the net 
while it gets started. Just a thought. Nice rig all together.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 23, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Beautiful country bro.
> 
> I think that you want to keep more of that plant under the net
> while it gets started. Just a thought. Nice rig all together.
> ...


I actually always go through my screen and tie down to it. Just my preference. Makes harvest easier than unweaving them


----------



## Javadog (Jul 23, 2016)

Ah, I see, and stand corrected. Carry on Sir! :0)


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 23, 2016)

Here are shots of the outside this morning.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Here are shots of the outside this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3739282 View attachment 3739283


Looks great buddy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

How you like your first light dep?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> How you like your first light dep?


It's work but I like he results. Being socal I have another round to throw in right after these are done. Shouldn't have to cover.those at all though. I think I will be transplanting them outside in mid August just before chopping the current round. I'm hoping for 5lb from each round.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It's work but I like he results. Being socal I have another round to throw in right after these are done. Shouldn't have to cover.those at all though. I think I will be transplanting them outside in mid August just before chopping the current round. I'm hoping for 5lb from each round.


Yea you are absolutely correct and I myself just planted my next crop. I am two weeks out on most of mine going now.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2016)

Those GYB leaves look just like the dad!

Mrs Mo has always wanted one of these:


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 23, 2016)

This is the gyb in the gh @Mohican. It's front center to the door


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 23, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Those GYB leaves look just like the dad!
> 
> Mrs Mo has always wanted one of these:


Love those.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a gyb inside vegging with big fat ass leaves on her


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 23, 2016)

Filling it up now. Omg it's hot today. Still just barely under 90 I n garage though! Yay.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey bud just wanted to stop in and say hi . Looks like your killing it int he greenhouse! Hope you and the family are having a great summer.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 28, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> Hey bud just wanted to stop in and say hi . Looks like your killing it int he greenhouse! Hope you and the family are having a great summer.


Same for you and yours that! Here are some from this morning. They get bigger every day only a week or two left on some. 3on others.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2016)

@ttystikk you really have me thinking of setting up vertical again. Thanks for posting pics of that setup u have.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> @ttystikk you really have me thinking of setting up vertical again. Thanks for posting pics of that setup u have.


Yeah, I have a way of doing that to people. Halfway through your change over, I'll be willing to bet you'll be invoking my name for reasons other than thanks- at least until it's done and running lol


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 29, 2016)

Those buds are fattening up nicely SG!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, I have a way of doing that to people. Halfway through your change over, I'll be willing to bet you'll be invoking my name for reasons other than thanks- at least until it's done and running lol


Ive done vertical in the past so I know first hand it makes sense. It may be what I incorporate into the shed space when its reroofed and partitioned off.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Those buds are fattening up nicely SG!


They really are. The skunk, 9lb and few others are getting darn close. The 9lb was always done between wk 7 & 8 for me. I have a feeling a few of the clones went directly to flower in the 15hr days instead of vegging. So that would account for them being ahead of when I started light depo to flower them. 

Either way looks like my harvest will be spread out over a period of 3 weeks or so... LOL


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Ive done vertical in the past so I know first hand it makes sense. It may be what I incorporate into the shed space when its reroofed and partitioned off.


I'll help any way I can, brother!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks ty!

@Dr.D81 the franks gift numbs the teeth. Great cbd strain thanks man. Very medicinal strain. Andrew gave me Ortega indica and he says it's very sleepy. 

Oh. My indoor is 4 days in flower! Rockin. .


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2016)

oh yeah franks gift is very strong. You have to hold on tight so you dont fall of the earth with that one.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2016)

I love it. 

Dean Martin said that you're not drunk if you can
lay on the floor without holding on.

Seriously verdant growth there bro. Going to finish well.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 2, 2016)

I just bought this light on amazon. I had a credit so this only cost me just over 100$ really. they say cree 3070 so I had to check one out for the price ya know.. LOL 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I50CCPW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Im gonna hang it in my flower room and see how it does.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 2, 2016)

OH! Things are much bigger in the gh. been blowing up. a few are actually done. So I know for a fact the indica dominant clones I put out went straight to flower with 14-15hrs of light. Everything else is still 1-2 weeks away and seems on time for when I started covering. 

I will say this. I am learning a TON this year and making the most of it for sure.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 2, 2016)

Also,

Have to share because it is so damn funnay. LOL My little guy has started calling my greenhouse the "sticky forest". LMAO. Mom is out chopping one today and apparently he just keeps talking about dads sticky forest. Never know what a 2.5yo will say. LOL


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2016)

LOL that is great bro. I am reminded of my visiting Sister-In-Law who
just kept going on about "the skunk smell" (I just had for her to get over it ;0)

That light looks nice and clean....made-made it seems, and so I hope.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> OH! Things are much bigger in the gh. been blowing up. a few are actually done. So I know for a fact the indica dominant clones I put out went straight to flower with 14-15hrs of light. Everything else is still 1-2 weeks away and seems on time for when I started covering.
> 
> I will say this. I am learning a TON this year and making the most of it for sure.


 Nice Job on the gro just skimmed yer thread , but damn loooks great
That fast flowering happened to my G/H as well the indy leaners went straight into flower & stayed that way 
the colas are growing fast atm
the rest are over 50% sativa & they are just now setting bud sites
the IBL's are even behind that by a few days
a male showed balls as well
that lite looks legit , I wish that was arounf 3 years ago when i flushed cash like that on a mars


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 11, 2016)

So... sucks. Had my first panic attack yesterday in like 6month or so. It was a bad one... everyone left work, I was alone, and then it just took me down. I was on the second floor shop in the theatre. Lasted two hours. Pretty sure I was close to passing out. My wife had to come out w my pills and help me get through it. 

Today I feel sore, tired, and miserable. Back at work. Very foggy and literally on the verge again. At least brought the pills w me this time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> So... sucks. Had my first panic attack yesterday in like 6month or so. It was a bad one... everyone left work, I was alone, and then it just took me down. I was on the second floor shop in the theatre. Lasted two hours. Pretty sure I was close to passing out. My wife had to come out w my pills and help me get through it.
> 
> Today I feel sore, tired, and miserable. Back at work. Very foggy and literally on the verge again. At least brought the pills w me this time.


If you dont mind me asking, why do you get panic attacks?


----------



## Humanrob (Aug 11, 2016)

That's brutal SG, hang in there. I learned about panic attacks when I thought I was getting them, but mine were considered high grade anxiety attacks. They were situational, and only left me speechless with difficulty breathing, and lasted less than 30 minutes. It happened mostly in my 20's, its been a while. It is a very strange feeling to be overcome by something you can't control. For years I would have nightmares that aliens or spirits possessed my body and took over, because that's what it felt like to loose control. I wonder how many people truly understand what it means that our entire _experience_ of reality if fabricated in our minds, and if something in there shifts, we find ourselves in a different world.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not 100% sure why tbh. Increase in stress probably. Inevitably depression and tearfulness follow attacks for me. Which only serve to make me more prone to another. 

Yeah... literally no control once it takes over. Unfortunately mine are completely overwhelming. Whole body buzzez, go completely cold and can hardly breathe. So the are not only devastating but embarrassing.

Having tearfulness now for zero reason... sucks


----------



## supchaka (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If you dont mind me asking, why do you get panic attacks?


Cuz hes a puss! LOL I only say that because he and I have shared in depth with each other about panic attacks. @SomeGuy get a mini ziplock, put 1 or 2 ativans in it and keep it in your wallet. I have one! Oh and its got a few viagra in it too cuz you never know  That, and having a supply in every vehicle. I haven't had an attack in ages, but man I don't know what I would do if I didn't have them on the ready.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm not 100% sure why tbh. Increase in stress probably. Inevitably depression and tearfulness follow attacks for me. Which only serve to make me more prone to another.
> 
> Yeah... literally no control once it takes over. Unfortunately mine are completely overwhelming. Whole body buzzez, go completely cold and can hardly breathe. So the are not only devastating but embarrassing.
> 
> Having tearfulness now for zero reason... sucks


I'm sorry to hear it, for what it's worth you've always come across pretty cheerful and upbeat. 

Here's giving you some of those good vibes back, and it's important to 'be gentle with thyself', as a close friend always told me. 

So go get a steak, see a comedy act- or just read some of the shit in toke n talk lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Cuz hes a puss! LOL I only say that because he and I have shared in depth with each other about panic attacks. @SomeGuy get a mini ziplock, put 1 or 2 ativans in it and keep it in your wallet. I have one! Oh and its got a few viagra in it too cuz you never know  That, and having a supply in every vehicle. I haven't had an attack in ages, but man I don't know what I would do if I didn't have them on the ready.


Having them handy is a safety blanket, that's actually a great strategy. Just don't suddenly remember you forgot them lol


----------



## supchaka (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh wait no, I just had an attack a few weeks ago! Damn old age... My wife and I were going to an early dinner at a sushi place. It was hot as fuck that day and I was smoking in the car while I drove there. It was my first smoke of the day and can hit me hard sometimes. So by the time we got from the car to door, in the heat, I was like holy fuck I'm high. We get in the restaurant and its fuckin packed. I don't like big crowds, especially when Im starting to wig on some green fever. Luckily I'm able to tell my wife anything and everything so I told her Im starting to freak out. She said do you want me to get your ativan from the car? (didn't have the wallet) and I said no. She said well do you want to get it? I said no... I'm afraid if I try to walk out myself I won't make it to the door without passing out and I don't want you to go because I don't want to be alone. LOL So I said just hold my hand for a bit... I put my head down and after about 5 minutes I decided Id rather risk dying while she went and got them from the car. I didn't open my eyes once from the time she got up till she got back, felt like an eternity. I also recommend chewing them when u need it in a hurry! Anyways, just wanted to share that with ya'll


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 11, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Cuz hes a puss! LOL I only say that because he and I have shared in depth with each other about panic attacks. @SomeGuy get a mini ziplock, put 1 or 2 ativans in it and keep it in your wallet. I have one! Oh and its got a few viagra in it too cuz you never know  That, and having a supply in every vehicle. I haven't had an attack in ages, but man I don't know what I would do if I didn't have them on the ready.


I was carrying one with me everyday for a long while. Then I wasn't having problems and haven't been carrying it for months... Needless to say I am carrying... 

I wish I had more warning, and more control... but I dont.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 11, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Oh wait no, I just had an attack a few weeks ago! Damn old age... My wife and I were going to an early dinner at a sushi place. It was hot as fuck that day and I was smoking in the car while I drove there. It was my first smoke of the day and can hit me hard sometimes. So by the time we got from the car to door, in the heat, I was like holy fuck I'm high. We get in the restaurant and its fuckin packed. I don't like big crowds, especially when Im starting to wig on some green fever. Luckily I'm able to tell my wife anything and everything so I told her Im starting to freak out. She said do you want me to get your ativan from the car? (didn't have the wallet) and I said no. She said well you do want to get it? I said no... I'm afraid if I try to walk out myself I won't make it to the door without passing out and I don't want you to go because I don't want to be alone. LOL So I said just hold my hand for a bit... I put my head down and after about 5 minutes I decided Id rather risk dying while she went and got them from the car. I didn't open my eyes once from the time she got up till she got back, felt like an eternity. I also recommend chewing them when u need it in a hurry! Anyways, just wanted to share that with ya'll


um... yea... I can relate 100%. I chewed one when she got here with them and then another 1/2 of one 30min later. 2+ hours of attack has knocked me back good though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm sorry to hear it, for what it's worth you've always come across pretty cheerful and upbeat.
> 
> Here's giving you some of those good vibes back, and it's important to 'be gentle with thyself', as a close friend always told me.
> 
> So go get a steak, see a comedy act- or just read some of the shit in toke n talk lol



I am upbeat type of person. When an attack takes me I usually experience depression there after from it. sometimes bringing on another. It will pass again in time. I just wish I had it more dialed on recognizing when its going to take me..


----------



## Rocket Soul (Aug 11, 2016)

Part of the experience of a panic attack (or even a whitey from smoking) is the bodies natural reaction to adrenalin and overbreathing. It takes all of our blood to the head leaving the rest of the body with nothing, leaving us weak and cold. Also spasms the diafragm making it impossible to breath other than shallow and fast. This leads paradoxically to less oxygen in the blood as the blood loses CO2 changes its PH, leaving us faint dizzy and w pins and needles everywhere.
The physiology doesnt really describe the subjective experience of it, i know. I hope this doesnt sound preachy or lecturing, but knowing what happens gives you some sense of control. If/when it happens get horizontal or leggs up, if you cant control your breathing,breath in a bag. Fuck stigma, if people are judgy its their problem, just do what u need to get right. Being tearfull? Im every day, even right now. Just part of knowing your heart isalive and beating. And remember its mostly about O2, CO2 and Ph, just like the grow I really hope you feel better. And losing control is not a bad thing, a lot of people spend a life time trying Take care


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 11, 2016)

Rocket Soul said:


> Part of the experience of a panic attack (or even a whitey from smoking) is the bodies natural reaction to adrenalin and overbreathing. It takes all of our blood to the head leaving the rest of the body with nothing, leaving us weak and cold. Also spasms the diafragm making it impossible to breath other than shallow and fast. This leads paradoxically to less oxygen in the blood as the blood loses CO2 changes its PH, leaving us faint dizzy and w pins and needles everywhere.
> The physiology doesnt really describe the subjective experience of it, i know. I hope this doesnt sound preachy or lecturing, but knowing what happens gives you some sense of control. If/when it happens get horizontal or leggs up, if you cant control your breathing,breath in a bag. Fuck stigma, if people are judgy its their problem, just do what u need to get right. Being tearfull? Im every day, even right now. Just part of knowing your heart isalive and beating. And remember its mostly about O2, CO2 and Ph, just like the grow I really hope you feel better. And losing control is not a bad thing, a lot of people spend a life time trying Take care


Thanks. I am aware of the physiology and still it is scary beyond belief. I was a grade A-1 boyscout and treat myself for shock etc.. Unfortunately I am rendered somewhat paralized by attacks also. Really, it is so shitty. I hate the intermittent tearfulness that comes in the days afterwards . I even know quite well I am not alone and that a TON of other men have this going on. It pisses me off the most that my mind, and awareness, are unable to mitigate the effects. 

The worst is being here at work feeling tearful and not wanting to let on or be seen. Ill be heading home soon as i can.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Aug 11, 2016)

Dont buy into this shit that its not ok or weak for a man to have a panic attack.
Real strength is facing this kind of stuff with a straight face and no stigma. I reckon youre never stronger than when you show yourself in your "weakest" state with a straight face. F*ck the whole bro/macho culture, its not doing anyone any favors...


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 11, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Cuz hes a puss! LOL I only say that because he and I have shared in depth with each other about panic attacks. @SomeGuy get a mini ziplock, put 1 or 2 ativans in it and keep it in your wallet. I have one! Oh and its got a few viagra in it too cuz you never know  That, and having a supply in every vehicle. I haven't had an attack in ages, but man I don't know what I would do if I didn't have them on the ready.


Yup had them all my life & knowing what was happening (early on ) & knowing I was Prepared
That let me learn control & now it only happens on Really heady sativa's & then getting bad news


----------



## The Green Griffin (Aug 11, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks. I am aware of the physiology and still it is scary beyond belief. I was a grade A-1 boyscout and treat myself for shock etc.. Unfortunately I am rendered somewhat paralized by attacks also. Really, it is so shitty. I hate the intermittent tearfulness that comes in the days afterwards . I even know quite well I am not alone and that a TON of other men have this going on. It pisses me off the most that my mind, and awareness, are unable to mitigate the effects.
> 
> The worst is being here at work feeling tearful and not wanting to let on or be seen. Ill be heading home soon as i can.


You can't out-think emotion, unfortunately. The physiological/chemical changes in your body are monstrous barriers to that. Thank god for medications, eh? DBT may prove to help move past episodes faster (researchers are finding it a surprisingly powerful tool in a number of emotional disregulation issues) and there may be some commonality to triggers that you can identify and try to avoid, but the bottom line is when it hits you're fucked and it just sucks. 

And I know what you mean by not showing weakness at work - and you can't simply over medicate there to get thru. No one would expect ya to run a 5K with a broken leg, but too many people do not understand you can't simply "snap out of it!".

Sending major good juju to ya bud, with hopes for a quick rebound


----------



## hyroot (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh sorry to hear that happened. I'm sure it's scary when it does happen. When I collapsed at chalice that scared the shit out of me and that's nothing compared to a panic attack. 

Well I hope you are feeling better and all smiles . Like you told me you have to take yourself. Its no joke getting older. Just take things a little slower. Try not to cram so much into one day.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

And keep plenty of cannabis AND music in your life


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## nuggs (Aug 12, 2016)

Bother the sugar candy you gave me is so awesome! I'm on my third piece now ! taste so good! Shanny's mad bubba is sulking !lol hope all is well!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 12, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm not 100% sure why tbh. Increase in stress probably. Inevitably depression and tearfulness follow attacks for me. Which only serve to make me more prone to another.
> 
> Yeah... literally no control once it takes over. Unfortunately mine are completely overwhelming. Whole body buzzez, go completely cold and can hardly breathe. So the are not only devastating but embarrassing.
> 
> Having tearfulness now for zero reason... sucks


Oh I would sweat it too much bro. You, me, and John Boehner....we're juicy.

I hope that the blues blow over ASAP. 

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm doing a bit better. Definitely have a few in my pocket at all times again. I thought I was doing better with this than I am apparently. I need to focus on myself and get more healthy. Working on some other things too. It's a group effort here. Lol.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 13, 2016)

How's the gro ?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorry about your attack SG. You feeling any better?


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 15, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> That's brutal SG, hang in there. I learned about panic attacks when I thought I was getting them, but mine were considered high grade anxiety attacks. They were situational, and only left me speechless with difficulty breathing, and lasted less than 30 minutes. It happened mostly in my 20's, its been a while. It is a very strange feeling to be overcome by something you can't control. For years I would have nightmares that aliens or spirits possessed my body and took over, because that's what it felt like to loose control. I wonder how many people truly understand what it means that our entire _experience_ of reality if fabricated in our minds, and if something in there shifts, we find ourselves in a different world.



I used to have a terrible fear that I was possessed by a demon too, as well as fearing that I committed the unpardonable sin. Fear is something I wrestle with everyday and in a lot of situations

Also therapy with a clinical psychologist one with a Ph.D., also helps. It's helped me tremendously.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 15, 2016)

DankTankerous said:


> I used to have a terrible fear that I was possessed by a demon too, as well as fearing that I committed the unpardonable sin. Fear is something I wrestle with everyday and in a lot of situations
> 
> Also therapy with a clinical psychologist one with a Ph.D., also helps. It's helped me tremendously.


My fears guide me. BECOME the demon, lol

I'd like to wrestle with a clinical psychologist with a PhD, as long as she's hot!


----------



## Humanrob (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That sucks dude, but I hear ya. Fuckers yanked post down yesterday for no reason


I was totally unaware of this. What was the context?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

IG=?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> IG=?


IG= Instagram


----------



## Javadog (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes. Are you gone yet SG? LOL, I am an IG newbie....can we chat there?

Not seeinghow.....but I am one of the people "following" you....you'll know 
which one. :0)

JD


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 18, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Yes. Are you gone yet SG? LOL, I am an IG newbie....can we chat there?
> 
> Not seeinghow.....but I am one of the people "following" you....you'll know
> which one. :0)
> ...


is that yer ig handle ? my is the same , someguys gone to ig he's posting there 
the new law is polarizing to say the least


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> is that yer ig handle ? my is the same , someguys gone to ig he's posting there
> the new law is polarizing to say the least


New law?


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> New law?


pm sent


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 19, 2016)

Wait what did I miss I'm not around much some one fill me in.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey TC, Someguy was feeling silenced in his hostility toward AUMA. 

He is on IG. I joined to see what it was like....still trying to figure it out...do we chat there? LOL


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Hey TC, Someguy was feeling silenced in his hostility toward AUMA.
> 
> He is on IG. I joined to see what it was like....still trying to figure it out...do we chat there? LOL


Well tell SG I said hello...I can't figure out the instagram thing. Sorry to see him go


----------



## Javadog (Aug 19, 2016)

It is different fumble, very different.

LOL, I tagged an image with a comment "Where are you?" or some such.

There must be a chat room or some such, but I haven't found it yet.

JD

P.S. and I write "some such" above because when I went back to find it, I couldn't. LOL


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2016)

You are waaaay ahead of me JD lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Javadog said:


> It is different fumble, very different.
> 
> LOL, I tagged an image with a comment "Where are you?" or some such.
> 
> ...


Theres no chat room. You have to be connected to the person you want to message then theres a message box for them


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 24, 2016)

Right on, that all kinda sucks. I use Instagram for my glass stuff, but because of where I live I don't post any weed pics or anything. Its not an easy way to talk to people, but its a great way to show off pictures. Its helped me get a few sales in the last year, hopefully many more as I get more followers.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 24, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> Right on, that all kinda sucks. I use Instagram for my glass stuff, but because of where I live I don't post any weed pics or anything. Its not an easy way to talk to people, but its a great way to show off pictures. Its helped me get a few sales in the last year, hopefully many more as I get more followers.


yeah there is a learning curve / but the pm (it's private no mods ) works great on IG Hyrootpharma & someguy are over there 
ya gotta do the hash tags to get yer posts out there I've figured out but i'm a ig nooooooob so yada yada


----------



## Javadog (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 25, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Thank you for taking the time.


No problemó


----------



## jj302030 (Oct 10, 2016)

SomeGuy are you reusing your soil again in your SIPs or trashing it


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 11, 2016)

what's yer sips soil recipe ? or point at the post , I like your tubs I got a doz mt of those hanging around the house
gonna run a few sips this fall ,gearing up right now seeds getting soaked


----------



## Mo! (Oct 26, 2016)

Anyone know SG's IG name?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 26, 2016)

Mo! said:


> Anyone know SG's IG name?


5-0RedBlue4U911


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 26, 2016)

Lots of questions here since being away. Someone on IG let me know. My IG name is 

420Someguy

I am pretty good about answering DM and responding to comments on there. I have posted more details there on the sip setup.

#rols #organic #sips #dank #420Someguy

I will drop in time to time. Take care all


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

Rock on bro! We will hook up when the planets align....matter of time. :0)


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 26, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Lots of questions here since being away. Someone on IG let me know. My IG name is
> 
> 420Someguy
> 
> ...


i am too old to learn something new,, whats a hash tag,, grrr,, darn it ,, ill go hit the pipe some more


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

I am thinking that it is a way of designating a group chat....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2016)

Organizing subject matter.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 29, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> i went over to his instagram page, there are some sip pics there and things to look at


Do you need an instagram account to view pages?


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 29, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Do you need an instagram account to view pages?


no,, just type his user name into google search, and its right there


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello,

@Mohican @Javadog @Andrew2112 .. I'm forgetting quite a few also.. sorry, I'm a stoner.

Reserve Jan 1st for a get together. I'll be sending email by the weekend. Already messaged those on IG. Doc is coming down for an event. Plus our best friends will be coming down also so ya all can meet them. 

Details will be forthcoming in email. Hope all you cats are good. 

Buckle up. We gonna make us great again I guess. My mission is just to make you high again. .


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Hello,
> 
> @Mohican @Javadog @Andrew2112 .. I'm forgetting quite a few also.. sorry, I'm a stoner.
> 
> ...


Long time no see, bro-


----------



## Javadog (Nov 17, 2016)

I will begin the process of setting this up in my wife's head.....the lead-time helps! LOL!


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 17, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Hello,
> 
> @Mohican @Javadog @Andrew2112 .. I'm forgetting quite a few also.. sorry, I'm a stoner.
> 
> ...


What City?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Long time no see, bro-


Yeah... I still won't be on much after being censored so heavily here. Gonna consult w a canna lawyer soon I think. Moving forward I will have to be far more careful w it being "legal" and all... will make it work though, always have. 



Fastslappy said:


> What City?


Near San Bernardino 

My email is [email protected] I think your on IG too though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 11, 2016)

@Fastslappy did you email me?

Just a reminder to all I know here. I'm having a new years party. I'm in socal. I have quite a few coming a think. Out of Towner's too. Should be a blast. 

There will be:
Cannabis
Cannabis products
Concentrates 
Clones/ teens
Food
Probably seed trading. 
Great people

Be sure to lmk.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2016)

SG I did get the "initial mention" into the conversation but have
yet to figure out what my old lady will be doing on that day. I will
figure something out. LOL . Nice to see you here bro.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> SG I did get the "initial mention" into the conversation but have
> yet to figure out what my old lady will be doing on that day. I will
> figure something out. LOL . Nice to see you here bro.
> 
> JD


COME! Lol. It WILL be a good time. You will regret it if you don't. Lol. . Been a while too bro. Would just like to see you.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2016)

Every - Word - True

Without Doubt. I feel the same.

I will figure something out.... :0)


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm still on the fence ,gotta see what my cousin is doing ,I'd stay there


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 12, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I'm still on the fence ,gotta see what my cousin is doing ,I'd stay there


Cool. Just trying not to forget folks. .


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 30, 2016)

Getting ready for the new year


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Getting ready for the new year
> View attachment 3864226


But will you remember it?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 30, 2016)

That post had special meaning.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm still getting ready. Looking forward to seeing some of you tomorrow, to those I don't happy new year! Hope you all have had great holidays!


----------



## fumble (Dec 31, 2016)

Have a great party! HOPE YOUR NEW YEAR IS AWESOME SG. Oops my bad, didnt mean to yell


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 1, 2017)

fumble said:


> Have a great party! HOPE YOUR NEW YEAR IS AWESOME SG. Oops my bad, didnt mean to yell


Thanks fumble! . Even if not many show up good times.will be had by all. .


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 1, 2017)

sometimes i miss living in So Cal


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2017)

Everyone who makes it will be Blessed with one great time.

This is for certain.

More of that Bubba, the Slymer, etc, being shared about. Hoo hoo!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 1, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Everyone who makes it will be Blessed with one great time.
> 
> This is for certain.
> 
> More of that Bubba, the Slymer, etc, being shared about. Hoo hoo!


We had a good time. So much so I really took no pictures. Doc and his wife were here. Plus Toby from Oregon elite seeds was with them. Hyroot, Lemmy, supchaka, jozikins, Andrew, and our friends from Central Oregon were all here. Not as big as some but still a great time. I sent hyroot and Josi home w a good amount t of food and I think everyone got some samples to take. Hopefully no one.went away empty handed. 

Everyone brought stuff too. Lemmy brought a bunch of clones, hyroot brought labs and ffp and rocked the rosin pressing while here. Supchaka brought a bunch of srs clones and bud and it turns out it's awesome as rosin also. Doc left a big slab of oil and jozikins gave out sample of oil too.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2017)

OH, bro....if I get my shit together, I will just have to run up myself.

I so missed being with the crew. I am applying actively and have Hope.

Good news bro and congrats on being the dude who managed to put it all together!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 2, 2017)

You almost make me wish i lived in Cali, cuz I'd definitely come visit- not necessarily for clones, it's just rewarding to meet others with the same passions!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You almost make me wish i lived in Cali, cuz I'd definitely come visit- not necessarily for clones, it's just rewarding to meet others with the same passions!


That is pretty much what it is about. But free weed and clones are just an added bonus. It's all about community though. What's a couple oz and cuts when it brings alot of joy? That's the riches I'm really after anyway. 

Live like old fezziwig... Lol. Work hard, play hard and enjoy life.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2017)

@hyroot I gifted @mwine87 some LABS and FFP. I wrote the dosage for each on the bottles but was thinking he may have more questions. 
He picked up a bunch of the left over clones helping save me from chucking some! So yay!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 4, 2017)

I didnt know oregon was invited,, lol,, shoot,,


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> I didnt know oregon was invited,, lol,, shoot,,


Doc was coming down for happy place. Our friends in central or decided to fly down for new years also. So Oregon. Did get represented.. lol. Not as many locals as usual but really good still. Holidays can be rough for some. Lol.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 4, 2017)

Happy to hear everyone is doing well


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes, thank you for taking the time bro, in any case! ;0)

(I have a sit-down interview tomorrow, and a phone interview planned
as well, so Hope Springs Eternal)


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2017)

Good luck tomorrow Javadog


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Thank you!


Break a leg, bro! 

A day job keeps you out of trouble between crops lol


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2017)

Sorry we didn't make it this year SG. I had my daughter here helping me with the screenhouse and I couldn't pass up that opportunity.
I really wanted to get the group's opinion on the MDL#1.

I will be making a big batch of MDL#1 coconut lotion.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2017)

It's OK MO. Next time. . Miss ya though, it's been a bit. Wait till you see what doing w my room! Lol. Gonna go all tystick on it. Lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> It's OK MO. Next time. . Miss ya though, it's been a bit. Wait till you see what doing w my room! Lol. Gonna go all tystick on it. Lol


This would be the very first time I've even been referred to in the adjective sense.

I gotta tell ya, it feels pretty good!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2017)

@ttystikk I think you can guess at what I mean by my earlier comment. Just like you I envision walls of budz.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> @ttystikk I think you can guess at what I mean by my earlier comment. Just like you I envision walls of budz.
> View attachment 3881771 View attachment 3881772


Oh that's gonna rock, dude!


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 22, 2017)

What's those light assy ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 22, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> What's those light assy ?


Those are my vero 18 cob bars mostly. Around 900-1000w of led from above. Then I'll have two 600w HPS hanging in the center. Should be great for a vertical grow.


----------



## Humanrob (Jan 22, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Those are my vero 18 cob bars mostly. Around 900-1000w of led from above. Then I'll have two 600w HPS hanging in the center. Should be great for a vertical grow.


Funny, I have a mini-version of that set up -- a pair of Optic 120's (two Vero 18's each) on either side of a 600w HPS, in a 3x3 tent (mine is old school horizontal...). My first HPS grow, and I decided to mix it up since I had the Optics lying around. 

I hope you'll share some results with us


----------



## indianajones (Jan 22, 2017)

definitely gonna need sunglasses in that tent! can't wait to see it rockin!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 27, 2017)

Can't wait to see that Wall of Bud!!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2017)

They got in place today. Still a bit of work this weekend but we will get her done.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2017)

Here is my wife's 4*4 w lec315. Will be her first one as Capt. They get 5gl softpot. They arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2017)

Watch out, she's going to rock it!

I love my LEC315. They say 2.5X2.5 but it reaches nicely, I think.

Good stuff bro.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 27, 2017)

Looking good there SG  What strains are you running this time? I can only read a few of your labels


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2017)

Andrew2112 said:


> Looking good there SG  What strains are you running this time? I can only read a few of your labels


Dude. I'll have to check all of them for each tent and jot it down so I can list them for ya


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2017)

In 8*8 tent
Sips:
SRS
Lemon og
Mint chocolate chip
Holy grail kush
Pre98 bubba
Black lime reserve
Blue dream
Slee skunk
GG 4

10gl softpot only: this is the plant in the door way I move to get in
Mendo breath

4*4 LEC 315 tent
5gl organic soft pots:
Holy grail kush
Mendo breath x2
Mint chocolate chip
Blue dream
Afgahni
Srs
Black lime reserve
Lemon og

That's all of it for now. I still am vegging all of it a few more weeks. Still a lot to do before flip.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2017)

Any of you locals need this stuff.

14 individual plant screens for scrog
13 #14 saucers (green)
6 4gl trash cans used as pots
2 2gl trash cans used as pots
Variety of used soft pots

Lmk. I'll be going to the dump in the next week or so w a load from the house


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll definitely take those screens off your hands


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2017)

Andrew2112 said:


> I'll definitely take those screens off your hands


You bet man. I'll put them aside for you.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 28, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> You bet man. I'll put them aside for you.


Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2017)

Those really are cool. :0)


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 29, 2017)

Forgot to mention that I'll take the fabric pots as well


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2017)

Andrew2112 said:


> Forgot to mention that I'll take the fabric pots as well


OK. No worries. They have been used a bit but should be good for another run or so.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 30, 2017)

FYI Found Hemp Russet Mites. Thanks @hyroot for helping identify. EASY to mistake thier damage for deficiency but there are a few signs I missed that would signal them. Here is what I missed:

-tacoing leaves (this is where microscopic eggs are left.)
-if the "deficiency" works from bottom up it IS russet mites
-dulling of the color of the main stem. 
-leaves yellowing and not responding to nutrients. even using salts (SURE fire sign. if you feed liquid nutrients and do not see the deficiency get m

I mistook it for calcium deficiency or bud end rot. I have checked my notes. Here is what I found. November in the first two weeks of flower I noticed a "deficiency" getting bad. I sprayed really well for a few weeks. No pesticide just labs and some other goodies and soap, yucca extract. The "deficiency" went away and left just lowers damaged. I thoughts it was just from the spray. fast forward to coming back from Christmas vacation in AZ. plants are near finished and it looks like the "deficiency" had taken hold a bit again on the lowers. It cut my over all yield in half. I kept thinking it was something I did wrong in mixing my soil. (ive mixed the same way for over two years with consistent results). 

Long story short here I am. I hit them last night with a deadly mix twice. I scoped samples from all of them and no movement. I will be continuing the heavy battle with them in the coming days. Here is what is in store:

-Every day will load spray with water and spray them down heavily to start with.
-I will alternate between 3-4 products over the next two weeks.
-Take down spray (canola and pyrithren)
-Habanero and garlic water
-Dr Zymes Eliminator (its an enzyme that digests the outer skeleton of mites)
-Method-1
-Also be using peppermint and Eucalyptus oil in my mixes with Dawn soap.

Ill let you know how it goes. Probably going to release 6000 or so predator mites onto my property this year also as a preventative. From my reading. These are relatively "new" and have been gaining steam in CA and OR over the past few seasons. The one article I read says these russets will become more of a prevalent problem than spider mites ever were.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 30, 2017)

I want to add. If you do a lot of foiler feeding you may fend them off and be completely unaware. especially if you use neem and soaps. I also am convinced they dont like the Labs much. Seems I knocked them back without knowing in early flower and then they recuperated and came at me again. If I realized I was fighting a pest and not a deficiency I would have attacked it much differently right away back in nov.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow, well, thank you for sharing bro. I am sure that I will be where you
are in time....still dealing with just the spiders, yet.

I am looking up the stuff there that I did not know and really appreciate the time.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2017)

What mechanism does Method-1 use? 

I looked it up but did not see this.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> I want to add. If you do a lot of foiler feeding you may fend them off and be completely unaware. especially if you use neem and soaps. I also am convinced they dont like the Labs much. Seems I knocked them back without knowing in early flower and then they recuperated and came at me again. If I realized I was fighting a pest and not a deficiency I would have attacked it much differently right away back in nov.


I've had them twice, both times gifted on clones.

You need a microscope to diagnose, they're really too small to see with the naked eye.

Life cycle is a week to ten days so hit them twice a week for several weeks to knock them down.

I used Azamax (60ml/gal) and Avid (3ml/gal) together in veg; the Azamax acted as an extender and a different mode of action. Three sprays of that 4 days apart and I never saw the russet mites again. I hate Avid but when the nuclear option is called for, having it around is a life saver.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've had them twice, both times gifted on clones.
> 
> You need a microscope to diagnose, they're really too small to see with the naked eye.
> 
> ...


Yes it's tough. The Dr zymes looks promising too. Pyrinthen is proven to work also they say. I'm sure they are killable. Lol. Fortunately I haven't flipped so I can nuke away right now. 

It definitley hurt yield. And you will not see them w out a scope


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Yes it's tough. The Dr zymes looks promising too. Pyrinthen is proven to work also they say. I'm sure they are killable. Lol. Fortunately I haven't flipped so I can nuke away right now.
> 
> It definitley hurt yield. And you will not see them w out a scope


I highly recommend using Azamax as part of your regimen. All by itself it's two modes of action and it acts as an extender for many other pesticides, I'm just not sure if that list includes pyrethrin.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2017)

Look into Suffoil 
http://www.bioworksinc.com/products/suffoil-x.php
I havn"t used it, but read alot of good, I think it's what nuggs had results with.


----------



## fumble (Jan 31, 2017)

You are correct Bob ...he hasn't had a bug since i believe


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Look into Suffoil
> http://www.bioworksinc.com/products/suffoil-x.php
> I havn"t used it, but read alot of good, I think it's what nuggs had results with.


Do you know how it works? The basic description makes it sound like Azamax.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you for adding to the toolbox Bob.

I looked for the specifics too....seems to be the typical sort of refined oil,
but I am sure that there is something else going on.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

FYI. The Dr zymes works well. I still am gonna go nuke everything but looks like dead bugs and new growth. Set me back a few weeks. I had a pretty rigid ipm going and dropped the ball before the holidays. Now I know a little bit more about dealing w these pests I can prevent them in the future.


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 5, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> FYI. The Dr zymes works well. I still am gonna go nuke everything but looks like dead bugs and new growth. Set me back a few weeks. I had a pretty rigid ipm going and dropped the ball before the holidays. Now I know a little bit more about dealing w these pests I can prevent them in the future.


I thought that was snake oil seen their booth & got example at a show 
Never heard any good about , actually never heard or read anything about it .


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2017)

Good news SG. Carry on.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2017)

Predatory mites! We need to train more predators to eat these things


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 9, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Predatory mites! We need to train more predators to eat these things


I'll be letting some loose outside this year. 

Site seemed to be down for a while this time. Don't think it was just me.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2017)

Seems it was a DDOS attack. Hard to understand why anyone would use
their bot army on such a target.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 9, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> I thought that was snake oil seen their booth & got example at a show
> Never heard any good about , actually never heard or read anything about it .



No. It really does disintegrate them. You have to stay on it to prevent them but the plants don't mind it. The 2℅ pyrinthen was harder on the plants but did knock back those little fuckers. Here is what I did:

Hit them hard twice 3 days apart w pyrinthren and pepper, garlic, rosemary spray

Then a heavy spray of zymes 3days later 

In-between spraying w labs and yucca extract.


All new growth looks good. I'll be staying on top of the ipm. I may still hit all of it with one light dose of avid to make sure I kill them all off. I do not need an outbreak this season. I plan on using the Dr zymes all the way through flower at this point.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 10, 2017)

Glad you are getting them under control SG  

Quick question that is off topic. We are in the process of getting a house and I wanted to know if you had to do anything to up the amps in your garage in order to grow. If so, how did you do it?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 10, 2017)

Andrew2112 said:


> Glad you are getting them under control SG
> 
> Quick question that is off topic. We are in the process of getting a house and I wanted to know if you had to do anything to up the amps in your garage in order to grow. If so, how did you do it?


I have several circuits in the garage already. I do plan on adding some specifically for the grow very soon. I will probably add 2 20amp outlets and two 15amp outlets on different circuits. My panel has plenty of room for more breakers. I have a brand new 200amp service and panel running power though. An older panel Can be more difficult.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2017)

Just showed a 65yo couple how to make thier own edibles. Also showed them vape since they don't like any sort of "smoking". He wants to start growing so I'll be getting them going on that front too. They have gone all organic, quit Suger and are trying to find better ways. 

Was really nice to teach some folks who would have never thought about it 10-20 yrs ago. I may even have my mom softened up enough to give my topical a try. That would be a huge milestone! As usual... I digress... Lol. 

Hope you are all well. Miss all you guys and gals I know and love.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 12, 2017)

Great to hear from you Bro.

I found a new position and so hope springs eternal. :0)

Be well.


----------



## fumble (Feb 13, 2017)

Congats Javadog!

Someguy, that is so effing cool! I love teaching ppl about weed...especially the older generation


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks Fumble....very kind.

It does sound cool....openly sharing with those interested....


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Thanks Fumble....very kind.
> 
> It does sound cool....openly sharing with those interested....


Congrats. Hope you find some freedom within the machine. 

It is fun to get older folks going. Lol.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 13, 2017)

That's awesome SG really cool that they are going to try it at their age  I'm still trying to convince my parents to try topicals at the very least. 

Hope you and the family are doing well.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2017)

My folks were both hippie stoners when I was a kid, so they know what it is. Strangely, neither seems interested in using it medicinally.

My mom ate too much of an edible once and got sick. She hasn't been real interested in medical cannabis ever since lol

My dad thinks it's just for getting high and he prefers booze.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2017)

I just was chatting with Andrew. Figured I'd share here too. I'm so so... My MRI results show multiple compression fractures in my back. T12, L1,L5, S1. Bulging discs in L5/S1. I was having pain in my groin from it. Ive had to up nerve meds. I've also been microdosing all week to experiment w pain management. I've been recommended to interventional anesthesia... But I'm meeting w my Dr before following through


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 25, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> I just was chatting with Andrew. Figured I'd share here too. I'm so so... My MRI results show multiple compression fractures in my back. T12, L1,L5, S1. Bulging discs in L5/S1. I was having pain in my groin from it. Ive had to up nerve meds. I've also been microdosing all week to experiment w pain management. I've been recommended to interventional anesthesia... But I'm meeting w my Dr before following through


Let me know if you need any microdosing meds  Don't want you to be in pain.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 25, 2017)

Very sorry to hear that bro.

Still above ground.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2017)

Jerry Lewis swore by his electrical nerve blocking implant. Killed his pain at the source.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2017)

Sleeps been tough. Today's been better. Took 200mg this morning then again at noon. About due for my third for the day. Definitely works better w time and consistency. I will stop soon for some testing so I'll have a chance to gauge how it's worked.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 25, 2017)

back pains a bitch SG, I did surgery, helped 75%.
Hope you get things taken care of & feel better soon bro


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 25, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> I just was chatting with Andrew. Figured I'd share here too. I'm so so... My MRI results show multiple compression fractures in my back. T12, L1,L5, S1. Bulging discs in L5/S1. I was having pain in my groin from it. Ive had to up nerve meds. I've also been microdosing all week to experiment w pain management. I've been recommended to interventional anesthesia... But I'm meeting w my Dr before following through


Fucking ouch. Wishing you best of luck in finding some relief!


----------



## fumble (Feb 26, 2017)

Damn SG...sorry to hear that. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks to all of you. I appreciate it. I'm not gonna lie... It's getting me down. Trying to stay positive but I'm only 42... I'm looking at 60-65 and I'll probably be in a chair... 

Trying to just focus on each day.


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 27, 2017)

hang in there ,


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2017)

Bionics!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 27, 2017)

SG, sorry to hear of your issues. I have severe nerve issues all over from my illness. Hit me up if you want have a strain or two you need to try........


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 27, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> SG, sorry to hear of your issues. I have severe nerve issues all over from my illness. Hit me up if you want have a strain or two you need to try........


Thanks eb. Maybe so... I already ingest so much weed. It's why I tried microdosing... I have an appt march 9 to talk through it w him. Then I will know what I'm really up against I guess.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 27, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks eb. Maybe so... I already ingest so much weed. It's why I tried microdosing... I have an appt march 9 to talk through it w him. Then I will know what I'm really up against I guess.


Good luck and keep us posted. My prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 27, 2017)

I got this tonight to cheer myself up. Got some oil for it too. Time to get ripped


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice! Damn have at it brother and let us know how it works I'm jealous


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2017)

Dude, 42 is way to early.....this has to give, with some professional attention. 

Good thoughts/prayers/vibes coming your way.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> I got this tonight to cheer myself up. Got some oil for it too. Time to get ripped
> 
> View attachment 3896402


Must work pretty good, lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 27, 2017)

It does. Heading to bed. Hopefully I stay.there. Lol


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 28, 2017)

Hope this improves


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 1, 2017)

@SomeGuy do you know how long the eliminator stays good after mixing it with water?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just spoke with Jackie from dr zymes and she informed me that as long as the water isn't chlorinated, getting over 90 degrees or freezing, and if the mixture isn't smelling funky, then it stays good. So the extra I mixed up is still usable.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2017)

Andrew2112 said:


> Just spoke with Jackie from dr zymes and she informed me that as long as the water isn't chlorinated, getting over 90 degrees or freezing, and if the mixture isn't smelling funky, then it stays good. So the extra I mixed up is still usable.


Good to know. I use water that sits in a 30gl trash can to dissipate the chlorine. 

I should probably keep stuff like this in the fridge over summer though. Lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Mar 3, 2017)

So u guys like it ? What's it work on best?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 3, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Good to know. I use water that sits in a 30gl trash can to dissipate the chlorine.
> 
> I should probably keep stuff like this in the fridge over summer though. Lol


Thanks for hooking me up with the eliminator, I love it! My plants are looking happier already


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 3, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> So u guys like it ? What's it work on best?


It's amazing, sprayed it on my buds and they still look/smell fantastic. SG says it will destroy russet mites and turn their white bodies brown, that's how you know they are dead. Really excited that it can be sprayed on flowers, now I don't have to worry about pests at any stage.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2017)

Lemon juice in your water will eliminate the chloramine immediately. It also makes a nice water foliar for pests and PM.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2017)

Good advice @Mohican. You can also use yucca extract to the same effect as per @hyroot. He highly recommends the aloe too. I got rid of the russets for the most part. Another month w my current ipm and they will be gone gone. Talking to a professor and he says almost no way to avoid them in CA. They can blow in w the wind. 

Looks like you've been about as busy as me. Work and commute take it out of ya. Hope to see you some time.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2017)

I miss you man! The cool thing about outdoor wildlife is that there are predators. I keep releasing different predators in my garden and now I have quite a large diverse group.

I stopped using everything except good soil practices to eliminate pests. I did not find a single safe pesticide that didn't harm one of my predators. Neem killed my worms. BT killed my Mantids.

Ladybugs, wasps, mantids, birds, worms, fungi...

A strong spray of water can clean away most pests.

When I get the grow lab built, I will use filters and clean-room techniques to grow my medicine.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

FYI. Dr zymes is a really safe organic pesticide. So is method 1


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I miss you man! The cool thing about outdoor wildlife is that there are predators. I keep releasing different predators in my garden and now I have quite a large diverse group.
> 
> I stopped using everything except good soil practices to eliminate pests. I did not find a single safe pesticide that didn't harm one of my predators. Neem killed my worms. BT killed my Mantids.
> 
> ...


Neem killed your compost worms?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

Andrew2112 said:


> Neem killed your compost worms?


That is curious... I've used neem and tons of other stuff. Still find worms all the time in my soil. Even indoors.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 4, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> That is curious... I've used neem and tons of other stuff. Still find worms all the time in my soil. Even indoors.


Worms love neem, especially the cake, research shows it increases worm population by 25%. I always feed my worms a little bit of neem cake for that reason and it disappears after 2 days. I have even fed them paper towels that have been used to wipe up neem oil, and had the same result.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

Some companies add other things to neem. Important to buy very high quality neem. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 12, 2017)

@Andrew2112 thanks for the help today! I will definitely have you help me more. . We got a whole lot of dirt moved. The old GH tore down and the pad laid out for the new one. Really stoked for this season.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 12, 2017)

Glad I could help


----------



## Fastslappy (Mar 13, 2017)

Cool,it's that time of year


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2017)

I need help too!

Any pics of the new pad?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2017)

I am loving the good news!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 13, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I need help too!
> 
> Any pics of the new pad?


That was it. We leveled it and put industrial weed fabric down. Gonna build the gh on top. Lots of other garden parts to build also. I doubled my ganja space from 10*10 to 10*20. Plus have sativa plans along fence line.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2017)

Andrew2112 said:


> Glad I could help



I think all these guys should know you've been having a rough time man! I posted this in open show and tell also. 

Anyone watching my thread:
Andrew and his family have had some real tough luck lately. This weekend their living situation was pulled out from under them. Andrew is an honest and hard working guy. If you have a larger operation and need some help this guy needs a job and deserves a good break. They are currently safe and sound with us for the time being but they travel light and need little.  He needs to work with people that wont jack a guy with two small kids around. If you think you can help them out hit me up by email or post in this thread to Andrew. 

He would be great in conventional landscaping and gardening/farm as well as cannabis! He listens and is a quick learner. He would be a boon to any crew.

[email protected]


----------



## Javadog (Mar 20, 2017)

Lord, but I'd love to help and will surely think of Andrew should I hear of anything with potential.

I work in a serious software nerdery....not much help, but I will keep my ears open.

You are a stand up dude SG. Good stuff has to come....the karmic cycle and all....


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Lord, but I'd love to help and will surely think of Andrew should I hear of anything with potential.
> 
> I work in a serious software nerdery....not much help, but I will keep my ears open.
> 
> You are a stand up dude SG. Good stuff has to come....the karmic cycle and all....



They just need some temp help. I'm not doing much tbh. He is hustling. For my part I don't want them to get into another bad situation. I'd rather they get something firm in place before trying to leap


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 21, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> I think all these guys should know you've been having a rough time man! I posted this in open show and tell also.
> 
> Anyone watching my thread:
> Andrew and his family have had some real tough luck lately. This weekend their living situation was pulled out from under them. Andrew is an honest and hard working guy. If you have a larger operation and need some help this guy needs a job and deserves a good break. They are currently safe and sound with us for the time being but they travel light and need little.  He needs to work with people that wont jack a guy with two small kids around. If you think you can help them out hit me up by email or post in this thread to Andrew.
> ...


Thanks for sharing SG, we really appreciate it and we are very grateful for you and your family welcoming us with open arms.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 21, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Lord, but I'd love to help and will surely think of Andrew should I hear of anything with potential.
> 
> I work in a serious software nerdery....not much help, but I will keep my ears open.
> 
> You are a stand up dude SG. Good stuff has to come....the karmic cycle and all....


Thanks Java


----------



## Javadog (Mar 21, 2017)

No worries mate. We gotta help where we can. I feel like that chick from the 
movie singles who, by the end of the film, has a list of Hopes that dwindle down
to just "He says Gesundheit when I sneeze". I am happy with three hots and a cot
at this point. I think that it is the healthy frame of mind for me TBH. I just need to 
work, learn, and grow.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2017)

Javadog said:


> No worries mate. We gotta help where we can. I feel like that chick from the
> movie singles who, by the end of the film, has a list of Hopes that dwindle down
> to just "He says Gesundheit when I sneeze". I am happy with three hots and a cot
> at this point. I think that it is the healthy frame of mind for me TBH. I just need to
> work, learn, and grow.


Got ur mail. All good! .


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2017)

Let the 2017 season begin.. . I'll be getting some plants soon to fill my empties.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2017)

Spectacular! It is nice to see the dream coming true!

What sativas are you running?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Spectacular! It is nice to see the dream coming true!
> 
> What sativas are you running?


Four of them outside the gh full season. Sour d and Panama red. The gh will be mostly hybrids this year. Frosty yieldy ones. Lol.


----------



## Mo! (Mar 27, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Lemon juice in your water will eliminate the chloramine immediately. It also makes a nice water foliar for pests and PM.


Bit late with it, but I always used vitamin C tablets to kill off chloramines in the water here before getting an RO. Used this method for years when I had to add water to my aquaponics set up.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 20, 2017)

Figured id show a few here. Wife says we are past due for another get together. So we shall see.. lol!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2017)

It is good to see you rocking it Bro!


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2017)

Javadog said:


> It is good to see you rocking it Bro!


Yes. It. Is


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 29, 2017)

Hell yeah man you are killing it!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 29, 2017)

Thundercat said:


> Hell yeah man you are killing it!


Wow tcat! How you been man? I'm guessing busy AF. Me too. Lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 9, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Wow tcat! How you been man? I'm guessing busy AF. Me too. Lol.


Yeah pretty much been staying real busy. Life is going well, my garden could use some clean up and work, but its still going. My glass is getting nicer and nicer by the day. Looks like the outdoor thing is working well for you .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 15, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks eb. Maybe so... I already ingest so much weed. It's why I tried microdosing... I have an appt march 9 to talk through it w him. Then I will know what I'm really up against I guess.


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 16, 2017)

Happy holidays to you as well


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2017)

What was prop 64?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What was prop 64?


The taxation & regulation of cannabis , sold as "legal " recreational use


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 17, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> The taxation & regulation of cannabis , sold as "legal " recreational use


They did the same thing here in Oregon with measure 97,,, and while i feel the pain and lose for the medical guys here ,,, i was not medical and didnt qualify for a card,, so when rec went legal here i was allowed to grow 4 plants at home and not get arrested for using and carrying ,,,, I dont get taxed or anything ,,, i dont buy from the state stores,,,, my own grows supply all my needs,,, for me it was a win win,,,, BUT for the medical crowd,, thier plant counts got dropped,, extra rules were put in,, they can no longer sale to rec stores unless they apply and pay money to the OLCC,,,,
so for the California crowd who were like me,, i hope it was a win win,, legal weed,, no arrests,, hopefully they can grow,, but i am guessing its the med crowd there who is taking it on the chin,, like those in oregon are
@ttystikk


----------



## hyroot (Dec 17, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> They did the same thing here in Oregon with measure 97,,, and while i feel the pain and lose for the medical guys here ,,, i was not medical and didnt qualify for a card,, so when rec went legal here i was allowed to grow 4 plants at home and not get arrested for using and carrying ,,,, I dont get taxed or anything ,,, i dont buy from the state stores,,,, my own grows supply all my needs,,, for me it was a win win,,,, BUT for the medical crowd,, thier plant counts got dropped,, extra rules were put in,, they can no longer sale to rec stores unless they apply and pay money to the OLCC,,,,
> so for the California crowd who were like me,, i hope it was a win win,, legal weed,, no arrests,, hopefully they can grow,, but i am guessing its the med crowd there who is taking it on the chin,, like those in oregon are
> @ttystikk



Fines and penalties are harsher for non patients than they were before. If someone who is not a patient was caught with a pound. That person would have gotten $100 fine and a $40 assessment fee and have to take a 1 day drug and alcohol awareness class and pay a $40 class fee. Now if you get caught with more than 28 grams of flower or 8 grams of concetrate its a $500 fine and / or 6 months in jail. Local jurisdiction was given the power ti make their own laws which negates prop 64 altogether Several cities have flat out banned any rec and medical cultivation. Some cities require to register with the police to grow 6 rec plants. Some cities require an approved permit with a fire code inspection to grow 6 rec plants. Where I'm at you can only grow if you're a medical patient up to 24 plants. Growing 6 rec plants is banned. Outdoor is banned too. Prop 64 gave legislation the power to amend 64 at any time. Which they replaced prop 64 with sb 94.


----------

